# "War on Women" #6



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Yup ... for all I know... it could be the real deal!


Do you...could you mean...is it possible that Wombat is the Queen of Australia?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I just did, just for you ;-)


Thank you. That thread has taken off so nicely, with incredibly helpful people and very open suffering people. I guess this was its rightful time.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you. That thread has taken off so nicely, with incredibly helpful people and very open suffering people. I guess this was its rightful time.


Brava to our Rich Purl for starting a great thread. The experiences these women have gone thru - it is so upsetting. But how good for them to chat about it with sisters. Remarkable and brave!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been trying to catch up and am laughing so hard that I'm having trouble keeping up. Forgive me if someone has mentioned this, but I read about the cubes being used for mating and was relating all this to my husband, who had the answer for how this could be: building blocks for height adjustment for mating because, of course, wombats come in different sizes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

And I'm sorry if I've thrown the wombat mating back in if the discussion has already moved on.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I have been trying to catch up and am laughing so hard that I'm having trouble keeping up. Forgive me if someone has mentioned this, but I read about the cubes being used for mating and was relating all this to my husband, who had the answer for how this could be: building blocks for height adjustment for mating because, of course, wombats come in different sizes.


Ha Ha ! Funny Husband! I think they may just cube on each other as a betrothal ritual since they use their cubes for marking territory. Now the male is saying "You are mine" by cubing on her also. Now the question is: How do you refuse this proposal if you are not into this wombat?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha ! Funny Husband! I think they may just cube on each other as a betrothal ritual since they use their cubes for marking territory. Now the male is saying "You are mine" by cubing on her also. Now the question is: How do you refuse this proposal if you are not into this wombat?


Play kick the cubes?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have been trying to catch up and am laughing so hard that I'm having trouble keeping up. Forgive me if someone has mentioned this, but I read about the cubes being used for mating and was relating all this to my husband, who had the answer for how this could be: building blocks for height adjustment for mating because, of course, wombats come in different sizes.


So that a Woody Allen sized wombat could stand on them in order to kiss his Diane Keaton sized wombatess?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you. That thread has taken off so nicely, with incredibly helpful people and very open suffering people. I guess this was its rightful time.


It's quite shocking to see how much people are willing to share so openly. Some really brave women out there!

I wouldn't be surprised if someone gets some help or gets inspired to help themselves because of that thread.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

alcameron said:


> And I'm sorry if I've thrown the wombat mating back in if the discussion has already moved on.


You don't have to apologize for taking part of the conversation as you come across the comments! Love to hear anything you have to say!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> It's quite shocking to see how much people are willing to share so openly. Some really brave women out there!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if someone gets some help or gets inspired to help themselves because of that thread.


I hope so. Whether or not that happens, some of those women have been living with the bad memories for years and can finally see that there are others like them.

And there's been some very useful information as well. I truly hope it _does_ give some women the tools they need to move to safety.

But I'm still waiting to see how the RWNs are going to try to ruin it all. Maybe they won't notice it (though the Wombat did).


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Play kick the cubes?


OK... is this going too far? :shock:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> OK... is this going too far? :shock:


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha. You are so wonderfully outrageous. You get me to laugh!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Cheeky, you're hilarious in a very literary way. The quotes I gave did in fact come from the source you think; I just couldn't understand why, with choices like that, the Wombat chose to pick on Damemary's smart, snappy posts instead. Until I realized that there's some kind of PM thing going on between Wombat and the RWNs. There's definitely something pathological.
> 
> BTW, what 1939 movie followed a young girl and her dog, along with a scarecrow, a tin man, and a lion, as they traveled the Australian outback looking for one who could send them home?


The Wizard of OZ the crew follow the Yellow Brick Road to find there's no place like home. (It also teaches a great way to get rid of the Wicked Witch.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Purl. It's a great service to all and very well done.



Poor Purl said:


> Thank you. That thread has taken off so nicely, with incredibly helpful people and very open suffering people. I guess this was its rightful time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Brava to our Rich Purl for starting a great thread. The experiences these women have gone thru - it is so upsetting. But how good for them to chat about it with sisters. Remarkable and brave!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Play kick the cubes?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> So that a Woody Allen sized wombat could stand on them in order to kiss his Diane Keaton sized wombatess?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> OK... is this going too far? :shock:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

No.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have read the thread, Empress Purl and found it to be a great place where some of these abused women can tell their stories. There are quite a few strong women posting in there,


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perspective. Advice. Sharing. Empathy. Very interesting.



BrattyPatty said:


> I have read the thread, Empress Purl and found it to be a great place where some of these abused women can tell their stories. There are quite a few strong women posting in there,


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, Jane, I said I'd tell you when you crossed the line, and you certainly have. I can't deal with someone who refers to me as "warped" or who thinks I can't judge people except by their party affiliation. I was enjoying the exchanges we had, but I think you've ended them. Anyway, I thought we were starting over, but you're carrying a lot of baggage from the past.


Wow, you ladies are chatty. . so many pages but not willing to catch up!

PP, Seattle & I do have a "past" history. . True! I don't like her & won't ever as you might think she is "cool" but others besides me knows the real MIB who was Seattle with maybe first username!

You said you wanted to be friends (sorry about the warped Demos), but you are judging me about MIB without knowing her vivid past!

I can give my opinion about Seattle & don't need nor want your input about her so if you have an issue with me--just state it, but leave Seattle out of the mix!

I'm in Florida enjoying the sunshine so don't have time for bad words. Life is great!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is not true. What I've observed is that you progressively become more and more angry in your responses leading you to lose control and post things you perhaps would not post if you were in control. Not specifically this post but others.
> 
> That is disturbing and seriously, you either need to keep yourself in check or don't post when you're in the anger frame.


Wombatnomore, I don't know how long you have been around on these threads, but most of the usual posters love to "make fun" of others so don't pay any attention to their cruel words. They are just "sick" people who are on 
KP because they don't have a life!

I will send you a PM with details!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...that should be a treat.>.>>>>



Janeway said:


> Wombatnomore, I don't know how long you have been around on these threads, but most of the usual posters love to "make fun" of others so don't pay any attention to their cruel words. They are just "sick" people who are on
> KP because they don't have a life!
> 
> I will send you a PM with details!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> The Wizard of OZ the crew follow the Yellow Brick Road to find there's no place like home. (It also teaches a great way to get rid of the Wicked Witch.)


Anybody following "Once Upon a Time" on ABC network? They are bringing in a story line with the Mean Green Queen this season. Wrong Oz??


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wombatnomore, I don't know how long you have been around on these threads, but most of the usual posters love to "make fun" of others so don't pay any attention to their cruel words. They are just "sick" people who are on
> KP because they don't have a life!
> 
> I will send you a PM with details!


Or just maybe, maybe they have a sense of humor and like to play with words, concepts the humorless cannot wrap their little brains around.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> The Wizard of OZ the crew follow the Yellow Brick Road to find there's no place like home. (It also teaches a great way to get rid of the Wicked Witch.)


Close but no cigar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have read the thread, Empress Purl and found it to be a great place where some of these abused women can tell their stories. There are quite a few strong women posting in there,


I love what's happening there. At first I tried to respond to every message, but they're coming so fast I barely have time to read them all. These women are amazing, both the victims who've come forward and the volunteers at shelters who've seen so much.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, you ladies are chatty. . so many pages but not willing to catch up!
> 
> PP, Seattle & I do have a "past" history. . True! I don't like her & won't ever as you might think she is "cool" but others besides me knows the real MIB who was Seattle with maybe first username!
> 
> ...


Today I don't envy your good weather; up here it's going into the sixties, tomorrow the fifties, and the forecast for Thurs. is the twenties and possibly snow. Never a dull moment.

I can understand that you have reasons to dislike MIB/Seattle. I just don't understand why you brought up her abortion in public like that. Many of us weren't here when she confessed to it, and I think we'd rather have gotten her history in her own words.

There must be newspaper reports on your gd's robot. If you can, please post links. I'm fascinated.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Geez, another duplicate. This is getting tiresome.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wombatnomore, I don't know how long you have been around on these threads, but most of the usual posters love to "make fun" of others so don't pay any attention to their cruel words. They are just "sick" people who are on
> KP because they don't have a life!
> 
> I will send you a PM with details!


Ah, yes. Another private message for the Wombat.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Anybody following "Once Upon a Time" on ABC network? They are bringing in a story line with the Mean Green Queen this season. Wrong Oz??


Right Oz; wrong answer. I wish Cheeky would get back; she'd get it right away. Just remember what the subject of most of these messages has been.

Here's another riddle: What 1939 movie (that was quite a year for movies) was about a woman named Scarlett living on an Australian sheep ranch, and her loves, including one name Ashley and another named Rhett?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Or just maybe, maybe they have a sense of humor and like to play with words, concepts the humorless cannot wrap their little brains around.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Or just maybe, maybe they have a sense of humor and like to play with words, concepts the humorless cannot wrap their little brains around.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Precious Purl - are you seeing double also?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Precious Purl - are you seeing double also?


Well, I just saw a duplicate that I didn't catch in time. Maybe I am. Which means I have 2 pounds of mohair, not one.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the thread.

LOL I did not realize these threads went beyond page 100. Wow!!! What's the page limit?

This is a lot of thread time and typing!!!

What a wild bunch!!!! I enjoy reading the banter. LOL


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ms. Wright we are always glad to hear from you. I have some time now - I should work on the forever tube sock I am making. 65 degrees in NYC. Happy Day! Cat and I on our little balcony. Happy Day!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

We're cleaning house at the moment. My daughter lives with us. She's out with the boyfriend. My youngest, elder step-son, and his girlfriend are coming for the weekend. The youngest will be in probably on Saturday. It is always good the have at least one of the other children come in for the weekend. We have to figure out the sleeping arrangements. That will be fun!! Only one extra bed, four couches and of course the floor. We shall see. Who ever gets here first usually gets the bed.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

kwright said:


> We're cleaning house at the moment. My daughter lives with us. She's out with the boyfriend. My youngest, elder step-son, and his girlfriend are coming for the weekend. The youngest will be in probably on Saturday. It is always good the have at least one of the other children come in for the weekend. We have to figure out the sleeping arrangements. That will be fun!! Only one extra bed, four couches and of course the floor. We shall see. Who ever gets here first usually gets the bed.


Daughter has an emergency blow up mattress for the times she has a full house beyond beds and sofas. Watch for them on sale if you are interested.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> Thanks for the thread.
> 
> LOL I did not realize these threads went beyond page 100. Wow!!! What's the page limit?
> 
> ...


Well, we love having you around. Usually at page 100 Admin stops it and goes on to another page 1. That's why this is War on Women #5; there have been more than 500 pages on this thread so far.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Purl I had a brain-storm. If you are not happy with the mohair - sell it here. It is so gorgeous it will go in a flash.

Where is Cooke? Let us get out a search party to look for her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Purl I had a brain-storm. If you are not happy with the mohair - sell it here. It is so gorgeous it will go in a flash.
> 
> Where is Cooke? Let us get out a search party to look for her.


Where will you look.

I probably could sell it here. It would help if I knew how many yards it was. I could count off 100 yards and weigh that, but I don't know what the cone weighs, so I don't have an accurate weight. Maybe I'll give it a try. Make myself something small but gorgeous with it and sell the rest.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

It doesn't matter where I look. It is the thought that counts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> It doesn't matter where I look. It is the thought that counts.


I guess you're right. You won't find her in any case. Okay, count me in for the search party.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I guess you're right. You won't find her in any case. Okay, count me in for the search party.


Those of us who are smart cookies are only found when we want to be. 
Hi, Guys.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Those of us who are smart cookies are only found when we want to be.
> Hi, Guys.


See I did find her!!!!! Call me Sloth Holmes!

Where were you? You had a few of us worried.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> See I did find her!!!!! Call me Sloth Holmes!
> 
> Where were you? You had a few of us worried.


I AM sorry, I got the chance to run away for a few days and "it was an offer I couldn't refuse".


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Ah, yes. Another private message for the Wombat.


Thank goodness we were all informed. We were all waiting with baited breath to learn who was PMing Wambatty... or if she's mumbling to herself again.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I AM sorry, I got the chance to run away for a few days and "it was an offer I couldn't refuse".


Well what's his name? Does he make a good living?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Well what's his name? Does he make a good living?


Oh yeah, I would share something like that where the vultures can see.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Oh yeah, I would share something like that where the vultures can see.


I think SQM has become your own Jewish mother.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It seems to be a universal thing, so it can't be blamed on society. Maybe it's family, since people tend to use their childhood families as patterns for their adult behavior and/or expectations.
> 
> Or maybe, because it's overwhelmingly pointed toward women as victims, it's caused by testosterone.
> 
> There are some wonderful stories on the DV thread of women who walked out with babies and young children and continue to survive. There are also some very sad stories.


It's been said many times, and I'll say it again. Human beings are a violent species. We are quite willing to use violence to get what we want. We use violence to dominate others, we kill people for a variety of flimsy reasons, we wage war. That's how we're built, period. To a great extent our societies and rules of conduct are aimed at self-control for the sake of keeping our natural tendency to be violent in check, sometimes. Some individuals can actually achieve non-violence[, but as a whole we never will until evolution makes it so and I am not optimistic that will happen, not to mention the fact that evolution takes an incredible amount of time to work noticeable change.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It's been said many times, and I'll say it again. Human beings are a violent species. We are quite willing to use violence to get what we want. We use violence to dominate others, we kill people for a variety of flimsy reasons, we wage war. That's how we're built, period. To a great extent our societies and rules of conduct are aimed at self-control for the sake of keeping our natural tendency to be violent in check, sometimes. Some individuals can actually achieve non-violence[, but as a whole we never will until evolution makes it so and I am not optimistic that will happen, not to mention the fact that evolution takes an incredible amount of time to work noticeable change.


Okay, now I'm really depressed.

The only argument I have against what you say is that women in general tend to be less violent than men. A very large majority of prison inmates are men. What you've said holds for only half of all humans. If there were a way for the other half to get motivated, that might force the change.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think SQM has become your own Jewish mother.


I could do worse.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It's been said many times, and I'll say it again. Human beings are a violent species. We are quite willing to use violence to get what we want. We use violence to dominate others, we kill people for a variety of flimsy reasons, we wage war. That's how we're built, period. To a great extent our societies and rules of conduct are aimed at self-control for the sake of keeping our natural tendency to be violent in check, sometimes. Some individuals can actually achieve non-violence[, but as a whole we never will until evolution makes it so and I am not optimistic that will happen, not to mention the fact that evolution takes an incredible amount of time to work noticeable change.


Maybe I have undying optimism, but I do believe people can be non-violent. I don't believe babies are born violent, anymore than they are born racist. I believe that it is a behavior taught by society and example. We need to make a concerted effort to teach and live non-violence and it will make it to the youngest of the generation and become the learned behavior rather than violence.

But it could very well be my optimism.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think SQM has become your own Jewish mother.


Leave it to the great Purl to guess who I was doing. My first question was going to be: Is he Jewish? Cooke - pm me all about him.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> Maybe I have undying optimism, but I do believe people can be non-violent. I don't believe babies are born violent, anymore than they are born racist. I believe that it is a behavior taught by society and example. We need to make a concerted effort to teach and live non-violence and it will make it to the youngest of the generation and become the learned behavior rather than violence.
> 
> But it could very well be my optimism.


Testosterone, Baby, Testosterone!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Lkholcomb said:


> Maybe I have undying optimism, but I do believe people can be non-violent. I don't believe babies are born violent, anymore than they are born racist. I believe that it is a behavior taught by society and example. We need to make a concerted effort to teach and live non-violence and it will make it to the youngest of the generation and become the learned behavior rather than violence.
> 
> But it could very well be my optimism.


I both agree and disagree with many of your points. I too have a more optimistic outlook... while I agree our species is violent in a very unique way... (_"lower" Animals don't normally kill out of vengeance and hate the way we do_), however, we have a type of sentience or bodhi, for lack of a better word, that should help us rise above that inherently "sinful" nature.

However, I disagree that people aren't born violent and racist. We know for a fact that due to brain structures, people ARE born with various traits, a tendency for violence is among them. And I"m not talking just about the extreme end of the spectrum where people are mentally sick. I mean, we are all born with certain predispositions, and how we are raised helps determines how we manage those predispositions. Although some people's dispositions are so strong, sometimes there's nothing a parent or a nurturing environment can do about it. (_The old nurture vs. nature argument_)

I also believe we are born with at least a predisposition towards racism, some more than others. Or perhaps better explained as the kind of judgmentalism that naturally seeks out Others and then tramples those Others in order to give one's self (_or the group of which you are a part_) a feeling of or actual superiority.

Now because of our sentient nature, we CAN mold ourselves into being better people, to the point where our brains can literally reform, and so too, our "souls" will reform.

But I think we do ourselves a disservice if we don't recognize that we do indeed have traits within us we much choose to either cultivate or cull and weed out.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Certainly, not too smart of them, but no one ever accused them of being the best and brightest.


Really? You're calling your mate Gerslay stupid?

And I don't know if all Liberals are the best and the brightest, they're just better and brighter than you RWNJ. Then again, admittedly, that's a pretty low bar, so there's no use in bragging about that.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> I will only speak for myself, but I have tremendous respect for people, but the Seniors have a special place in my heart.
> 
> The difference being is that you are so nasty, that you have not earned my respect. None of my parents' friends have never spoken with such vile as you have written here. My parents' friends do not use profanity, nor do they lower themselves to use abbreviations trying to be cute to swear. They do not name call others to mock them. In fact they would be so appalled by your posts that it would embarrass them to know you are in their age group. Being a senior, does not give anyone more right to be vile. Maybe if you acted your age, and not living in your "glory days of the 50's and 60's you would be more respected. .


And yet the "friends" that you flock to here are some of the most vile, vulgar and profane posters on this board, in such a way it makes Janet Cooke and the rest of us Libs look like delicate angels in comparison.

So, you're penchant for hypocrisy and double standards is showing it's ugly head once again.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> Wow if you don't swear at people you are not having fun? If you are not mocking someone you are not having fun? If you are not belittling someone you are not having fun?


Speaking for myself, I don't swear at, mock or belittle just anyone. I sometimes choose to do those things to bigots and imbeciles with poor character when it's well deserved.

It is kind of fun watching you whine when you clearly can't take the very things you dish out on a regular basis.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> I admire your devotion to your parents. They are truly lucky not to have to worry about aging without help. Are you an only child or will you have siblings for support?


I take care of my elderly mother and aunt, they live with us. I am the only child left in the family that is able to take care of them.

I can't imagine living 1 hour much less 8 hours away from them. My aunt is going through dementia right now and it's tough. She has started on some medication that is helping somewhat though.

But, I love having the both of them with me as there's this new loving relationship that has blossomed as we've all aged.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I take care of my elderly mother and aunt, they live with us. I am the only child left in the family that is able to take care of them.
> 
> I can't imagine living 1 hour much less 8 hours away from them. My aunt is going through dementia right now and it's tough. She has started on some medication that is helping somewhat though.
> 
> But, I love having the both of them with me as there's this new loving relationship that has blossomed as we've all aged.


Nice to hear, VL, multi-generational living is a great model.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Really? You're calling your mate Gerslay stupid?
> 
> And I don't know if all Liberals are the best and the brightest, they're just better and brighter than you RWNJ. Then again, admittedly, that's a pretty low bar, so there's no use in bragging about that.


Oh, Bratty, you won't win with us so stop trying so hard! Need a cookie & a huge pot of coffee?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Speaking for myself, I don't swear at, mock or belittle just anyone. I sometimes choose to do those things to bigots and imbeciles with poor character when it's well deserved.
> 
> It is kind of fun watching you whine when you clearly can't take the very things you dish out on a regular basis.


Get up on the left side of the bed again? Such nastiness! You might try the right side tomorrow & you will feel much better!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> And yet the "friends" that you flock to here are some of the most vile, vulgar and profane posters on this board, in such a way it makes Janet Cooke and the rest of us Libs look like delicate angels in comparison.
> 
> So, you're penchant for hypocrisy and double standards is showing it's ugly head once again.


Wow, you really need a dozen cookies to quell your anger! I'll keep the coffee going & the porch light on!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

janeway - your avatar says you are in space. Have you seen the missing plane or a mother ship taking it away?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, now I'm really depressed.
> 
> The only argument I have against what you say is that women in general tend to be less violent than men. A very large majority of prison inmates are men. What you've said holds for only half of all humans. If there were a way for the other half to get motivated, that might force the change.


I had a well-thought out response to what you say above, and lost it because I clicked some wrong key on my keyboard. I'll have to reconstruct it later today.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> Maybe I have undying optimism, but I do believe people can be non-violent. I don't believe babies are born violent, anymore than they are born racist. I believe that it is a behavior taught by society and example. We need to make a concerted effort to teach and live non-violence and it will make it to the youngest of the generation and become the learned behavior rather than violence.
> 
> But it could very well be my optimism.


I believe people can learn to be non-violent, but they do so with humans natural ability to be violent, so the path to non-violence isn't an easy one.

I think racism come from humans fear of "the other". People of different races can see another person's race, and may have more fear the difference between the races, This fear leads to racism. I know what I've just sid is pretty simplistic but to go into this in-depth would probably take up a few pages to address in full. I believe racism combines our natural fear "the other" and learned behavior.

When it comes to violence, I believe we are born with that capacity. We learn to keep it in check and we don't do a very good job of it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Bratty, you won't win with us so stop trying so hard! Need a cookie & a huge pot of coffee?


How come you think Lisa is Bratty but others think she's Cheeky? Who makes these things up?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Bratty, you won't win with us so stop trying so hard! Need a cookie & a huge pot of coffee?


If winning is the only reason for this topic we may as well stop it altogether. However, this topic is about more than winning some hollow victory. There are people here who you will never win with, especially if you're only here to "win" something.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I had a well-thought out response to what you say above, and lost it because I clicked some wrong key on my keyboard. I'll have to reconstruct it later today.


Same thing happened to me a few days ago. I had a huge PM almost ready to send and didn't notice that the entire message had been highlighted by a rebellious mouse, so the next key I hit wiped it all out. It took me a day to do it over.

I've since learned that Control-Z (in Windows) is "undo."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I believe people can learn to be non-violent, but they do so with humans natural ability to be violent, so the path to non-violence isn't an easy one.
> 
> I think racism come from humans fear of "the other". People of different races can see another person's race, and may have more fear the difference between the races, This fear leads to racism. I know what I've just sid is pretty simplistic but to go into this in-depth would probably take up a few pages to address in full. I believe racism combines our natural fear "the other" and learned behavior.
> 
> When it comes to violence, I believe we are born with that capacity. We learn to keep it in check and we don't do a very good job of it.


You sound like Melanie Klein, one of the early psychoanalysts. She thought babies were born with a rage so strong they wanted to devour their mothers. So if you see a baby smiling, know that s/he is only trying to fool you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If winning is the only reason for this topic we may as well stop it altogether. However, this topic is about more than winning some hollow victory. There are people here who you will never win with, especially if you're only here to "win" something.


Why would anyone want to "win" with them?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You sound like Melanie Klein, one of the early psychoanalysts. She thought babies were born with a rage so strong they wanted to devour their mothers. So if you see a baby smiling, know that s/he is only trying to fool you.


Speaking of smiling, have you seen the Mitch McConnell campaign video? The first 12 seconds is all you need.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/12/1284087/-McConnell-campaign-releases-web-video-of-their-candidate-doing-nothing-but-looking-creepy


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Bratty, you won't win with us so stop trying so hard! Need a cookie & a huge pot of coffee?


VocalLisa "wins" every time you respond to her.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam wrote:
I had a well-thought out response to what you say above, and lost it because I clicked some wrong key on my keyboard. I'll have to reconstruct it later today. 
Same thing happened to me a few days ago. I had a huge PM almost ready to send and didn't notice that the entire message had been highlighted by a rebellious mouse, so the next key I hit wiped it all out. It took me a day to do it over.

I've since learned that Control-Z (in Windows) is "undo."

You two are so much better than I, I just say awwww, poop! and forget about it. I figure the subject is bound to come up again.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Why would anyone want to "win" with them?


Too true, Purl. We have won simply by being us. And we know who we are. We don't have to get defensive about matters because we are secure in our beliefs and don't have to diminish others to "prove a point".


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, my, it looks as if he forgot to put his teeth in before they started filming!



Poor Purl said:


> Speaking of smiling, have you seen the Mitch McConnell campaign video? The first 12 seconds is all you need.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/12/1284087/-McConnell-campaign-releases-web-video-of-their-candidate-doing-nothing-but-looking-creepy


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, my, it looks as if he forgot to put his teeth in before they started filming!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: In fact,


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Speaking of smiling, have you seen the Mitch McConnell campaign video? The first 12 seconds is all you need.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/12/1284087/-McConnell-campaign-releases-web-video-of-their-candidate-doing-nothing-but-looking-creepy


Holy crap, that is hilarious! They try so hard to be normal... but they just aren't.

And I don't mean they're weird in a GOOD way... as in "Keep Austin Weird" kind of way..

Just creepy weird.

Seriously their cool guys consist of the "Young Guns" and Chris Christie??



And I agree... these guys LITERALLY are the best they can come up with. They have a VERY shallow intellectual/gravitas bench.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Bratty, you won't win with us so stop trying so hard!


I'm not trying to win anything, just speak the truth.

I know THAT won't "win" you over, because your M.O. is rejecting truth.

But, at least you can't claim you weren't told.



Janeway said:


> Wow, you really need a dozen cookies to quell your anger! I'll keep the coffee going & the porch light on!


So THAT'S why you're reportedly 350+lbs... unfortunately all those cookies aren't quelling _your_ anger ... or your envy of Liberals either.

It must be sad for you to always be on the intellectually and morally bankrupt side of any issue. I'd feel bad for you if people like you weren't responsible for betraying fellow women and destroying the country.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Get up on the left side of the bed again? Such nastiness! You might try the right side tomorrow & you will feel much better!


And there's some more of the hypocritical whining.

Evidently you're too intellectually challenged to understand the post, so I'll repeat it for you:

I'm not nasty to, I don't swear at, mock or belittle just anyone. I sometimes choose to do those things to bigots and imbeciles with poor character when it's well deserved.

It is kind of fun watching you whine when you clearly can't take the very things you dish out on a regular basis.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Holy crap, that is hilarious! They try so hard to be normal... but they just aren't.
> 
> And I don't mean they're weird in a GOOD way... as in "Keep Austin Weird" kind of way..
> 
> ...


The best they can come up with on the economy is Ryan, who may be creepy, too, but at least looks human.

If you were running against McConnell, wouldn't you love to have that ad in your arsenal?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> How come you think Lisa is Bratty but others think she's Cheeky? Who makes these things up?


Because they like to pretend there aren't many of us.

However, no matter how strong their denial... we exist anyway and they can't make us go away.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Because they like to pretend there aren't many of us.
> 
> However, no matter how strong their denial... we exist anyway and they can't make us go away.


Like the ACA, Roe v. Wade, and POTUS.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

But it seems like we made THEM go away. Should I revive my search party? If you are interested in searching for our right winged bird brains, let me know. Our search will start at Nowhere, which is where I am confident we will find them.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> But it seems like we made THEM go away. Should I revive my search party? If you are interested in searching for our right winged bird brains, let me know. Our search will start at Nowhere, which is where I am confident we will find them.


I really don't care where they go, or what they do... but, if they come at me, I will always respond to them _in kind_.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> I really don't care where they go, or what they do... but, if they come at me, I will always respond to them _in kind_.


Have you declared War on (some) Women?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Have you declared War on (some) Women?


Maybe it has something to do with the martial arts, don't look for a fight and DON'T back down.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> The best they can come up with on the economy is Ryan, who may be creepy, too, but at least looks human.


Eddie Munster is human? 





Poor Purl said:


> If you were running against McConnell, wouldn't you love to have that ad in your arsenal?


Absolutely. Unfortunately, this is Kentucky we're talking about, and I can't imagine they have the smarts to get rid of "The Turtle".

Although, I dunno, maybe Matt Bevin can siphon enough votes away from McConnell... which would give Alison Lundergan Grimes a fighting chance.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Have you declared War on (some) Women?


Nope... I only fight back if they've declared war on me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Absolutely. Unfortunately, this is Kentucky we're talking about, and I can't imagine they have the smarts to get rid of "The Turtle".
> 
> Although, I dunno, maybe Matt Bevin can siphon enough votes away from McConnell... which would give Alison Lundergan Grimes a fighting chance.


Wow! Separated at birth.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Did you all see the Daily Show piece on McConnell's 
ad?

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-march-13-2014/-mcconnelling

#McConnelling.

People are now putting up youtube videos with McConnell's ad... but with different music.

"I Can't Smile Without You" - Barry Manilow

"It's Raining Mitch" (aka "It's Raining Men"

I personally like this one:

It's done as an ad for "9Hl-8zzvRaA[/MEDIA]]The Center for Conservative Mental Help"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> janeway - your avatar says you are in space. Have you seen the missing plane or a mother ship taking it away?


No, haven't seen anything, but feel sorry for the family's of those who are missing. So sad that today with all of our technology we cannot find this missing plane!

I loved the TV show "Voyager" is where the Janeway came from & the out in space was where the space ship was exploring other species & worlds!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Absolutely. Unfortunately, this is Kentucky we're talking about, and I can't imagine they have the smarts to get rid of "The Turtle".
> 
> Although, I dunno, maybe Matt Bevin can siphon enough votes away from McConnell... which would give Alison Lundergan Grimes a fighting chance.


Brilliant graphics! How clever Our VL is!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> No, haven't seen anything, but feel sorry for the family's of those who are missing. So sad that today with all of our technology we cannot find this missing plane!
> 
> I loved the TV show "Voyager" is where the Janeway came from & the out in space was where the space ship was exploring other species & worlds!


Hmm! Most interesting. My eccentric older brother is absolutely convinced a Mother Ship took the plane. Since I am hearing no theories that make an ito of sense, I am going with Janeway's passion and say the plane was kidnapped by an Alien. That theory fits the evidence best!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

[quote " I provided five unique links for you to view the exact same image. I stopped at five, there are hundreds. If you cannot recognize a lie, that's on you, not me. I don't go through life with my head in the sand, I suggest you might do the same.
.
----------------
does it really matter? It is a beautiful cat and a very nice avatar. 
What a waste of time and what a useless thing to worry about. Insults everywhere - even if they don't matter.

There are 200+ families grieving . What someone used for an avatar is pretty low on the totem pole of importance.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> And there's some more of the hypocritical whining.
> 
> Evidently you're too intellectually challenged to understand the post, so I'll repeat it for you:
> 
> ...


Where do you think I'm too intellectually challenged to understand your posts of swearing, mocking, & belittling bigots, imbeciles with poor character? I don't whine & take more from you & your friends than I dish out!

You are a strange person! You are either Bratty or Cheeky as time will tell so stay tuned!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> So THAT'S why you're reportedly 350+lbs... unfortunately all those cookies aren't quelling _your_ anger ... or your envy of Liberals either.
> 
> It must be sad for you to always be on the intellectually and morally bankrupt side of any issue. I'd feel bad for you if people like you weren't responsible for betraying fellow women and destroying the country.


Well, you are angry still to say I'm 350+lbs--that is discrimination at its best. How do you know I'm a woman?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> [quote " I provided five unique links for you to view the exact same image. I stopped at five, there are hundreds. If you cannot recognize a lie, that's on you, not me. I don't go through life with my head in the sand, I suggest you might do the same.
> .
> ----------------
> does it really matter? It is a beautiful cat and a very nice avatar.
> ...


Thank you. There was a quality of dog-with-a-bone during that ridiculous "discussion." So many more important things to talk about, and there they were fixated on whether Cheeky owned that cat.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you. There was a quality of dog-with-a-bone during that ridiculous "discussion." So many more important things to talk about, and there they were fixated on whether Cheeky owned that cat.


Oh gee. You brought back that super dull subject.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh gee. You brought back that super dull subject.


sorry -- I drop around and read sometimes - i have seen so many posts about the avatar it just got to be too much !!I didn't think it was that long ago. So silly though. Makes you wonder --


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Where do you think I'm too intellectually challenged to understand your posts of swearing, mocking, & belittling bigots, imbeciles with poor character? I don't whine ...


And MORE whining.



Janeway said:


> You are a strange person! You are either Bratty or Cheeky as time will tell so stay tuned!


Yes, let's hope time will tell how paranoid you all really are.

BTW, your lot's penchant for paranoid conspiracy theories is somehow NOT strange?

I guess the Denim and Pearls don't go well with tin foil:



Oh, and I hear this is the REAL "Conan"


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VL - how do you manage to find such great and appropriate graphics?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Well, you are angry still to say I'm 350+lbs--that is discrimination at its best.


Lots of cookies can lead to 350 lbs. I didn't say whether that was bad or good... you just made the PRESUMPTION that being 350lbs was bad... which means, the discrimination lies within YOU.

Which further proves my previous accusation that RWrs have a serious problem with psychological projection. They put upon others the negative traits that lie within themselves and of which they are secretly ashamed.



Janeway said:


> How do you know I'm a woman?


Ummm... because I made the reasonable supposition that since you named yourself after a female captain that you seemingly identify with, that you're a female too.

But you're right, you could just be the cliche' pasty, pot-bellied balding acned male virgin Trekkie with the oh so teeny tiny phallus that have so tainted the image of the real cool Trekkers out there in the universe. Either that, or Janeway is your "Liza Minnelli" so to speak.

Personally, I have an affection for Red Reznikov these days, but I hear she won't be around 'till about June 6th.

Or is this your fansite?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> VL - how do you manage to find such great and appropriate graphics?


Google Advanced Image Search


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Google Advanced Image Search


Thanks. I bookmarked it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Yes, let's hope time will tell how paranoid you all really are.
> 
> BTW, your lot's penchant for paranoid conspiracy theories is somehow NOT strange?
> 
> ...


You are one nasty person, yes the real Conan is you as well as all of your other names you use.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If winning is the only reason for this topic we may as well stop it altogether. However, this topic is about more than winning some hollow victory. There are people here who you will never win with, especially if you're only here to "win" something.


You never won at anything except being nasty so shut your typing up!


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, haven't seen anything, but feel sorry for the family's of those who are missing. So sad that today with all of our technology we cannot find this missing plane!
> 
> I loved the TV show "Voyager" is where the Janeway came from & the out in space was where the space ship was exploring other species & worlds!


Actually Janeway didn't originate from "out in space" she was from Indiana, North America, Earth.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> Actually Janeway didn't originate from "out in space" she was from Indiana, North America, Earth.


Isn't that synonymous with outer space?


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> Isn't that synonymous with outer space?


I guess that sort of depends. I mean "out in space" implies that you are IN somewhere for the other thing to be out in space. Silly me was assuming that the original poster was on earth, so anything "out in space" would be off earth. Although i suppose she could be on Vulcan. The internet connection DO keep expanding after all. :lol:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha Ha.

I need the militia to visit Hobby lobby tread. Totally off the wall comments.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha.
> 
> I need the militia to visit Hobby lobby tread. Totally off the wall comments.


What!?! You can dish it out but you can't take it?!? Call in the troops!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

No Nebraska, you know I can take it and love to give it right back. I just find Hobby Lobby the perfect site for a Saturday night fight and I miss the droll comments of my comrades. Glad to see you back here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> No Nebraska, you know I can take it and love to give it right back. I just find Hobby Lobby the perfect site for a Saturday night fight and I miss the droll comments of my comrades. Glad to see you back here.


Sorry but another weekend with the same stupid comments just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> What!?! You can dish it out but you can't take it?!? Call in the troops!


Calm down, dear, you're working yourself into an apoplectic fit.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Sorry but another weekend with the same stupid comments just doesn't do it for me.


Agree. Soon I will be moving on to the next part of my evening. You always say the right things.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> No Nebraska, you know I can take it and love to give it right back. I just find Hobby Lobby the perfect site for a Saturday night fight and I miss the droll comments of my comrades. Glad to see you back here.


So, because you can't stand on your own you need the militia to back you up?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Agree. Soon I will be moving on to the next part of my evening. You always say the right things.


Once a week, at least. Thank you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Please Neb-bish - I agreed to agree with all your statements. Some of my comrades might want to play with you, too. Without us, this evening, you would have no fun.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Sorry but another weekend with the same stupid comments just doesn't do it for me.


What do you mean? You live on these threads where you exchange the same stupid comments every day! Why should today be any different? Instead of exchanging stupid comments, try going out and researching something. Educate yourself!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree with Neb-bish. We should educate ourselves about the neocons and how they have ruined the middle class and enriched their own coffers. Yes. Educate yourself!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I agree with Neb-bish. We should educate ourselves about the neocons and how they have ruined the middle class and enriched their own coffers. Yes. Educate yourself!


Oh, yes! You're right! But then stretch your mind and look at how the liberal progressives are doing the same thing! The whole two party system is a false paradigm! They're the same thing! They SAY different things but they DO the same things! They ALL work for the same people! Yes! That's a great place to start!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I agree with Neb-bish. We should educate ourselves about the neocons and how they have ruined the middle class and enriched their own coffers. Yes. Educate yourself!


Tolja, SSS.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Dinner is about ready. I'll check in later to see if you've learned anything.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Dinner is about ready. I'll check in later to see if you've learned anything.


Invite me over for dinner. I am a mid-westerner too - Chicago.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Invite me over for dinner. I am a mid-westerner too - Chicago.


Too late! I hope that the fact that you're not on means that you're researching something! I wish you the best in your studies. Here's a hint...seek alternative sources and follow all of the links!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

And now the war expands...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Too late! I hope that the fact that you're not on means that you're researching something! I wish you the best in your studies. Here's a hint...seek alternate sources and follow all of the links!


Send me some of your favorite links.

Why are we speaking to each other on two threads? Should we rename this thread Two Women War On Two Threads, for at least a moment?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> And now the war expands...


is Neb-bish new here? Or do I already know her and am having memory issues?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Send me some of your favorite links.
> 
> Why are we speaking to each other on two threads? Should we rename this thread Two Women War On Two Threads, for at least a moment?


If I sent you any links, I would just be opening myself to ridicule. Be creative! Do a Google search! Follow the links. You'll find it amazing how your world view will change. Read it all, liberal, conservative, even the crazy. You might end up finding out that not all of the crazy is crazy. A conspiracy theory is not a theory at all when the conspiracy actually exists. But, yes! Some of the crazy is just crazy! Follow the links!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> is Neb-bish new here? Or do I already know her and am having memory issues?


She is just run of the mill, check out her posts you will remember her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

neb- I love conspiracy theories. My elderly older bro is a total conspiracy person who spends years researching these topics. His latest about the missing plane is "aliens on a mother ship. " Does sound nuts but it is the only theory that covers all the data. So please pm me conspiracy site that is not racist or religiously bigoted, and I would be happy tonight.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> is Neb-bish new here? Or do I already know her and am having memory issues?


In case you're not aware, the word nebbish refers to a person who's ineffective, timid or submissive. You could argue about how effective I am but not even you could describe me as timid or submissive. And yes! We've crossed paths before.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Now I just call you Neb - short for Nebraska, of course. Yes, The Grand Cooke says we have chatted before. Then it is nice to see you again and I hope you enjoy this evening.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> neb- I love conspiracy theories. My elderly older bro is a total conspiracy person who spends years researching these topics. His latest about the missing plane is "aliens on a mother ship. " Does sound nuts but it is the only theory that covers all the data. So please pm me conspiracy site that is not racist or religiously bigoted, and I would be happy tonight.


Ah! Where to begin? Agenda 21? The collapsing economy? I know! How about the biggie! Google: "Colorado PBS Architects and Engineers for 911 Truth"! Watch the documentary that aired on PBS! Your government LIES to you! That's where I stated several years ago.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, yes! You're right! But then stretch your mind and look at how the liberal progressives are doing the same thing! The whole two party system is a false paradigm! They're the same thing! They SAY different things but they DO the same things! They ALL work for the same people! Yes! That's a great place to start!







This is a must watch for everyone! It really shows you how easy it is to fool everybody!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I was raised to think that the government lies. I have a feeling that many of the comrades would agree with you totally. (I hope that thought does not ruin your evening. ) Plus I am putting down my shield with you. I am forgetful, TG, and then I realized that recently you posted about having adopted a baby who was addicted. You are a star so I will no longer spar with you unless you find it fun in a crazy way.

Your topics are all interesting. I will check out one and then ask my older elderly bro about the others.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Now I just call you Neb - short for Nebraska, of course. Yes, The Grand Cooke says we have chatted before. Then it is nice to see you again and I hope you enjoy this evening.


What is so grand about Cooke? I've never really seen her say anything. I've only ever seen her criticize those who do. Please enlighten me!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I was raised to think that the government lies. I have a feeling that many of the comrades would agree with you totally. (I hope that thought does not ruin your evening. ) Plus I am putting down my shield with you. I am forgetful, TG, and then I realized that recently you posted about having adopted a baby who was addicted. You are a star so I will no longer spar with you unless you find it fun in a crazy way.
> 
> Your topics are all interesting. I will check out one and then ask my older elderly bro about the others.


I have been known to enjoy a challenge. However my primary purpose is to wake people up, to cause them to think beyond the propaganda. It looks like I chased everybody away though. So I guess I'll move on. Nice talking to ya! Talk to you later!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Comrades including Neb who is really a comrade- Watch that link she provided above. Amazing film that in 12 minutes, goes to the rotten core of government. Neb is actually pretty progressive. Sorry Neb.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Comrades including Neb who is really a comrade- Watch that link she provided above. Amazing film that in 12 minutes, goes to the rotten core of government. Neb is actually pretty progressive. Sorry Neb.


Call me any name you want but DON'T call me a progressive! The common use of the word is no longer what it used to be! I'm no progressive! I'm what a conservative USED to be! I'm for shining the light on truth, whatever it may be! I believe you will find no truth in either party or even in the entirety of the government! I don't know what that makes me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> What is so grand about Cooke? I've never really seen her say anything. I've only ever seen her criticize those who do. Please enlighten me!


She is ever so funny and caustic. How can you not love The Cooke? Also she is sensible and pithy. I sense she is a good leader-type.

Now when I described her in a post - my visualization was met with a touch of humorous scorn. I basically pretend she is a snappy teen from the '50s cracking her gum sitting at a soda fountain, twirling on her red stool at the counter, answering on her IPhone. (anachronism I know, but that is the only way I can make my visualization somewhat real-like.

So I just wrote a very brief essay on the merits of The Cooke.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Comrades including Neb who is really a comrade- Watch that link she provided above. Amazing film that in 12 minutes, goes to the rotten core of government. Neb is actually pretty progressive. Sorry Neb.


P.S. Your comrades aren't going to like you anymore! You're supposed to insult me and call me a racist!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Call me any name you want but DON'T call me a progressive! The common use of the word is no longer what it used to be! I'm no progressive! I'm what a conservative USED to be! I'm for shining the light on truth, whatever it may be! I believe you will find no truth in either party or even in the entirety of the government! I don't know what that makes me.


But most conservatives support the government when it is conservative and certainly believe in the system. Neb? Are you a libertarian? My daughter, raised in a very liberal setting, is. (Looking to heaven) Oh Zeus, where did I go wrong?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> She is ever so funny and caustic. How can you not love The Cooke? Also she is sensible and pithy. I sense she is a good leader-type.
> 
> Now when I described her in a post - my visualization was met with a touch of humorous scorn. I basically pretend she is a snappy teen from the '50s cracking her gum sitting at a soda fountain, twirling on her red stool at the counter, answering on her IPhone. (anachronism I know, but that is the only way I can make my visualization somewhat real-like.
> 
> So I just wrote a very brief essay on the merits of The Cooke.


I guess I can agree with "caustic".


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> P.S. Your comrades aren't going to like you anymore! You're supposed to insult me and call me a racist!


Okay Neb. You implied you like the fight, so I will pick up my shield and gird my loins and say the following:

That if you are a racist and are from a ******* town in Neb, then Bub, this thread is not big enough for the both of us.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> But most conservatives support the government when it is conservative and certainly believe in the system. Neb? Are you a libertarian? My daughter, raised in a very liberal setting, is. (Looking to heaven) Oh Zeus, where did I go wrong?


Where did you ever learn that conservatives support the government? None of the real conservatives that I know, support the government! Do you think that we like to be spied on , lied to and controlled?!? Not! I guess i am a Libertarian but I'm not liberal. They're not the same. Libertarians believe in liberty. They believe that the government should not make laws that infringe upon our freedoms. They believe that our country should be ruled by common law (under which it was founded) instead of maritime law (which we now operate under). The so-called conservatives aren't conservative any more!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Not "the" government but "a" government and especially "a" conservative one. Yes and I see that you do not underestimate the power of the military and, I assume, the huge corporations that really control this land.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Okay Neb. You implied you like the fight, so I will pick up my shield and gird my loins and say the following:
> 
> That if you are a racist and are from a ******* town in Neb, then Bub, this thread is not big enough for the both of us.


Not to worry! I'm from the big city of Omaha. They say that the whole metro are is now about a million people! And NO! I'm NOT a racist!!! My daughter in law is black and my grandson is half black! He's the most beautiful child you've ever seen! I've always had black neighbors and black friends! My children have always had black friends! But your comrades say I'm racist because I "say" I have black friends and family members! My daughter in law's mother and I are very dear friends and our whole families get together every couple of months. I can keep telling you I'm not a racist but I think you should judge me by what I say all of the time.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Not "the" government but "a" government and especially "a" conservative one. Yes and I see that you do not underestimate the power of the military and, I assume, the huge corporations that really control this land.


You are absolutely right about the huge corporations! But take it a step further! The people who own those corporations also own the central banks all over the world. Did you know that the federal reserve is not federal! It is owned by private bankers! They print our money (create it out of thin air) and then they "lend" it to us! Not only do we have to pay them for the money they just printed, but they charge us interest on it too!!! Here's the real kicker! Every time they print money, the money in your wallet or bank account become worth LESS! The more they print, the less the money is worth! Its called "inflation" but it should be called THEFT!!!

P.S. They also own ALL of the major media outlets! So you only hear what they allow you to hear!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Not to worry! I'm from the big city of Omaha. They say that the whole metro are is now about a million people! And NO! I'm NOT a racist!!! My daughter in law is black and my grandson is half black! He's the most beautiful child you've ever seen! I've always had black neighbors and black friends! My children have always had black friends! But your comrades say I'm racist because I "say" I have black friends and family members! My daughter in law's mother and I are very dear friends and our whole families get together every couple of months. I can keep telling you I'm not a racist but I think you should judge me by what I say all of the time.


Do you realize what you've done here, by saying "your comrades say I'm racist because ..."? You've painted all her friends with the same broad brush. I'm her "comrade" (not a word I would choose, but you and SQM chose it) and I doubt that I've called you a racist, but you've accused me of doing it by not treating individuals as individuals. What does that make you?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you realize what you've done here, by saying "your comrades say I'm racist because ..."? You've painted all her friends with the same broad brush. I'm her "comrade" (not a word I would choose, but you and SQM chose it) and I doubt that I've called you a racist, but you've accused me of doing it by not treating individuals as individuals. What does that make you?


I apologize!!! The few times I've jumped on these threads, I get attacked and called a racist. I should have excluded you! You've always been fair and interested in discussion! You're right! I did you a disservice and I am sorry!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I apologize!!! The few times I've jumped on these threads, I get attacked and called a racist. I should have excluded you! You've always been fair and interested in discussion! You're right! I did you a disservice and I am sorry!!!


Thank you for the apology, but it's not just me who was accused. There probably are a few people who called you a racist, but quite a few more who didn't.

Anyway, it's water under the bridge for me. I'm getting offline. Enjoy your talk with the Sloth; I always do.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you for the apology, but it's not just me who was accused. There probably are a few people who called you a racist, but quite a few more who didn't.
> 
> Anyway, it's water under the bridge for me. I'm getting offline. Enjoy your talk with the Sloth; I always do.


The core group isn't that large. I really can't think of anyone else who can be excluded. If I'm wrong, I apologize! It does however seem to be the SOP! If the group doesn't like the reputation they have, they should change it!


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you realize what you've done here, by saying "your comrades say I'm racist because ..."? You've painted all her friends with the same broad brush. I'm her "comrade" (not a word I would choose, but you and SQM chose it) and I doubt that I've called you a racist, but you've accused me of doing it by not treating individuals as individuals. What does that make you?


I've certainly never called her racist either. I'm not sure whether to be happy I'm a comrade or insulted, lol.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Where did you ever learn that conservatives support the government? None of the real conservatives that I know, support the government! Do you think that we like to be spied on , lied to and controlled?!? Not! I guess i am a Libertarian but I'm not liberal. They're not the same. Libertarians believe in liberty. They believe that the government should not make laws that infringe upon our freedoms. They believe that our country should be ruled by common law (under which it was founded) instead of maritime law (which we now operate under). The so-called conservatives aren't conservative any more!


Knitter from Nebraska
You are correct, Conservatives are not Conservatives any longer, they have entered the World of Starfish.

I may not like all that Government does but am glad to live in a regulated Country which provides order for its People. I much prefer my Government - which I have some control over by voting - over Big business calling the shots. When a handful of Billionaires start running our Country that is a frighteing scenario.
Wonder if Justice Alito ever sleeps well. I wish him nothing but nightmares and the same for his peers who voted against WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You are absolutely right about the huge corporations! But take it a step further! The people who own those corporations also own the central banks all over the world. Did you know that the federal reserve is not federal! It is owned by private bankers! They print our money (create it out of thin air) and then they "lend" it to us! Not only do we have to pay them for the money they just printed, but they charge us interest on it too!!! Here's the real kicker! Every time they print money, the money in your wallet or bank account become worth LESS! The more they print, the less the money is worth! Its called "inflation" but it should be called THEFT!!!
> 
> P.S. They also own ALL of the major media outlets! So you only hear what they allow you to hear!!!


You are absolutely correct in your analysis.

When a person gets so far right and another goes so far left - they meet eventually, in their perceptions of how things are. (snake eating its tail?) So we are not on opposites sides of anything. As a conspiracy person, how are you explaining the missing plane?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> I've certainly never called her racist either. I'm not sure whether to be happy I'm a comrade or insulted, lol.


Of course you should be happy. You are one of the great funnies on these threads.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> I've certainly never called her racist either. I'm not sure whether to be happy I'm a comrade or insulted, lol.


Not my word! SQM referred to you as her "comrades". I should have put it in quotes. I'll be more careful next time as I know that you're just looking for anything on which to attack!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> You are correct, Conservatives are not Conservatives any longer, they have entered the World of Starfish.
> 
> I may not like all that Government does but am glad to live in a regulated Country which provides order for its People.


Did you watch the video I posted on page 109? How much regulation and order ould you like?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The core group isn't that large. I really can't think of anyone else who can be excluded. If I'm wrong, I apologize! It does however seem to be the SOP! If the group doesn't like the reputation they have, they should change it!


But that's exactly where the problem lies. A few individuals who share some ideas and differ about others can't make that kind of change, and in any case reputation is bestowed from outside. If the outsiders insist on viewing us all as acting in lock-step, they will tend to give us all one reputation, no matter how differently we behave. It's kind of like racism, isn't it?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh my Pearl of a Purl - a true logic genius. Very clever lady. Did Purl debate in school? She is hard one to score on.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> You are absolutely correct in your analysis.
> 
> When a person gets so far right and another goes so far left - they meet eventually, in their perceptions of how things are. (snake eating its tail?) So we are not on opposites sides of anything. As a conspiracy person, how are you explaining the missing plane?


I don't consider myself a "conspiracy person". I seek truth! If it lies in conspiracy, so be it! I'm not trying to explain the missing plane. I've read a lot of theories, (some intriguing) but none that have convinced me. I must come across absolutely convincing evidence before I will reach a conclusion. I haven't really sought much on this and I don't think enough evidence has surfaced yet.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Some conspiracies reveal the truth. 

It is amazing the number of theories out there in the media that are not based on a shred of evidence or facts.

I am going with my older elderly bro and stick with the mothership theory. That certainly beats lost in the bottom of the Indian Ocean. 

But lest not forget the horrible fate of those on the plane, unless they are in a better dimension.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But that's exactly where the problem lies. A few individuals who share some ideas and differ about others can't make that kind of change, and in any case reputation is bestowed from outside. If the outsiders insist on viewing us all as acting in lock-step, they will tend to give us all one reputation, no matter how differently we behave. It's kind of like racism, isn't it?


No, a reputation is earned. As the old expression goes; "You are known by the company you keep!". It's not racism at all! It is knowledge based upon previous experience and is not connected in any way to race. And as individuals change, groups change!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> No, a reputation is earned. As the old expression goes; "You are known by the company you keep!". It's not racism at all! It is knowledge based upon previous experience and is not connected in any way to race. And as individuals change, groups change!


Sorry Neb but point to Purl. By your argument if "a reputation is earned", then a good name is indeed bestowed by others. From whom is it earned? Answer given by Purl.

Don't mess with Purl, da da da da, Don't mess with Purl.

Who remembers that song?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Some conspiracies reveal the truth.
> 
> It is amazing the number of theories out there in the media that are not based on a shred of evidence or facts.
> 
> ...


Or...you just haven't come upon the evidence yet. Eh? I've heard the one where there were engineers on board that could make a plane disappear from radar. I also heard the one where it was hijacked and is going to be repainted and used to launch an EMP weapon over the US. Or there's the one where they (?) hijacked the plane to stop Chinese spies from getting top secret information to China. Or how about the theory that it was vaporized by a directed energy weapon? See what I mean? I sure hope it's not the mothership! I'm not ready to del with THAT one!!!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sorry Neb but point to Purl. By your argument if "a reputation is earned", then a good name is indeed bestowed by others. From whom is it earned? Answer given by Purl.
> 
> Don't mess with Purl, da da da da, Don't mess with Purl.
> 
> Who remembers that song?


I believe that both a good name and a reputation are earned! However, I do have respect for Purl so I will let it go.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Or...you just haven't come upon the evidence yet. Eh? I've heard the one where there were engineers on board that could make a plane disappear from radar. I also heard the one where it was hijacked and is going to be repainted and used to launch an EMP weapon over the US. Or there's the one where they (?) hijacked the plane to stop Chinese spies from getting top secret information to China. Or how about the theory that it was vaporized by a directed energy weapon? See what I mean? I sure hope it's not the mothership! I'm not ready to del with THAT one!!!


You have rich soil in your brain. Loved all your theories. Favorite - vaporized of course but that still does not explain the 7 hour cruise it allegedly took. I am not believing much that I am being told, however.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> No, a reputation is earned. As the old expression goes; "You are known by the company you keep!". It's not racism at all! It is knowledge based upon previous experience and is not connected in any way to race. And as individuals change, groups change!


I don't believe reputations are necessarily earned. There's too much a$$-covering and lying and PR going on for that to be true, in the real world and on KP. And though most may make decisions on the basis of what little they know about the people involved, that doesn't mean they're right.

Maybe instead of "racism" I should have said "bigotry"; I just thought the R word might get through to you. Any time a person is judged on any basis other than his/her own actions or statements, it's a bigoted judgment. Anyway, I have no desire to argue or discuss or anything else right now. So good night.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That goes with the empty brain cavity syndrome.



MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, my, it looks as if he forgot to put his teeth in before they started filming!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And he's paying for that as a campaign ad?



Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: In fact,


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Paul Ryan gives me the creeps too. I keep waiting to see him morph into someone else.



Poor Purl said:


> The best they can come up with on the economy is Ryan, who may be creepy, too, but at least looks human.
> 
> If you were running against McConnell, wouldn't you love to have that ad in your arsenal?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This inspires me.



VocalLisa said:


> Because they like to pretend there aren't many of us.
> 
> However, no matter how strong their denial... we exist anyway and they can't make us go away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Like the ACA, Roe v. Wade, and POTUS.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please, use your time for better pursuits. Hide and seek is good.....especially while they're hiding. Whooooooppee!



SQM said:


> But it seems like we made THEM go away. Should I revive my search party? If you are interested in searching for our right winged bird brains, let me know. Our search will start at Nowhere, which is where I am confident we will find them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> I really don't care where they go, or what they do... but, if they come at me, I will always respond to them _in kind_.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the martial arts, don't look for a fight and DON'T back down.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Where do you think I'm too intellectually challenged to understand your posts of swearing, mocking, & belittling bigots, imbeciles with poor character? I don't whine & take more from you & your friends than I dish out!
> 
> You are a strange person! You are either Bratty or Cheeky as time will tell so stay tuned!


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: Someone has reached the outer limits and doesn't know it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Yes, let's hope time will tell how paranoid you all really are.
> 
> BTW, your lot's penchant for paranoid conspiracy theories is somehow NOT strange?
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I guarantee the real Conan does not wear tin foil.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Same here. No interesting discussion though and the 'my best friends' phrase is a cliche at best.



Lkholcomb said:


> I've certainly never called her racist either. I'm not sure whether to be happy I'm a comrade or insulted, lol.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think if you carefully count the 'core group(?)' you will find that it is quite substantial.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The core group isn't that large. I really can't think of anyone else who can be excluded. If I'm wrong, I apologize! It does however seem to be the SOP! If the group doesn't like the reputation they have, they should change it!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put. Bravo!



Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> You are correct, Conservatives are not Conservatives any longer, they have entered the World of Starfish.
> 
> I may not like all that Government does but am glad to live in a regulated Country which provides order for its People. I much prefer my Government - which I have some control over by voting - over Big business calling the shots. When a handful of Billionaires start running our Country that is a frighteing scenario.
> Wonder if Justice Alito ever sleeps well. I wish him nothing but nightmares and the same for his peers who voted against WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My dear sloth, have you been nipping? Don't climb too high.



SQM said:


> You are absolutely correct in your analysis.
> 
> When a person gets so far right and another goes so far left - they meet eventually, in their perceptions of how things are. (snake eating its tail?) So we are not on opposites sides of anything. As a conspiracy person, how are you explaining the missing plane?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> My dear sloth, have you been nipping? Don't climb too high.


Nipping or whatever that is I do. We are the last two up. I am ending my day with a sweet dreams to the Dame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes our group is quite substantial, both in numbers and intellectual capacity. But we are also quite individual in opinions. Too complex for the Starfish.



Poor Purl said:


> But that's exactly where the problem lies. A few individuals who share some ideas and differ about others can't make that kind of change, and in any case reputation is bestowed from outside. If the outsiders insist on viewing us all as acting in lock-step, they will tend to give us all one reputation, no matter how differently we behave. It's kind of like racism, isn't it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet dreams to you too. I'm catching up on my reading.



SQM said:


> Nipping or whatever that is I do. We are the last two up. I am ending my day with a sweet dreams to the Dame.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yes our group is quite substantial, both in numbers and intellectual capacity. But we are also quite individual in opinions. Too complex for the Starfish.


Your "intellectual capacity" astounds me. But when pray tell will you display it? You're so busy complimenting yourself and putting down others that I've never seen you use your "intellectual capacity". Do you ever discuss any real issues? Or do you only spout propaganda? Oh! I know! Its too complex!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Your "intellectual capacity" astounds me. But when pray tell will you display it? You're so busy complimenting yourself and putting down others that I've never seen you use your "intellectual capacity". Do you ever discuss any real issues? Or do you only spout propaganda? Oh! I know! Its too complex!


I'll give one example. Use critical thinking to determine truth. That avoids propaganda.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'll give one example. Use critical thinking to determine truth. That avoids propaganda.


Great point, Empress, and not allowing others to connect the unrelated dots that are necessary for conspiracy theories would be one fantastic display of intellect.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Your "intellectual capacity" astounds me. But when pray tell will you display it? You're so busy complimenting yourself and putting down others that I've never seen you use your "intellectual capacity". Do you ever discuss any real issues? Or do you only spout propaganda? Oh! I know! Its too complex!


Mornin' Neb. Are you including your new compatriot, Moi, in the aforementioned quote?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Great point, Empress, and not allowing others to connect the unrelated dots that are necessary for conspiracy theories would be one fantastic display of intellect.


Why Howdy Cooke? How art thou? Don't you think that all of government is a conspiracy theory or am I spending too much time in the apt alone?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Why Howdy Cooke? How art thou? Don't you think that all of government is a conspiracy theory or am I spending too much time in the apt alone?


Since I choose to see the good in people's intent, I believe that just as the rest of us do people in DC chug along doing the best that they can according to their core beliefs.

I believe that we all fall short in our responsibility to the success of this experiment known as the United State of America. 
I believe that just as with the need of so many people to believe in a God that takes all responsibility for life's joys and disasters there is a need to pass responsibility off to others for what happens in government. "We the people" is great when we want to claim rights or to scream to get our country back and doesn't mean a thing when it comes to standing up doing what needs to be done.

Aren't you glad you asked?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Since I choose to see the good in people's intent, I believe that just as the rest of us do people in DC chug along doing the best that they can according to their core beliefs.
> 
> I believe that we all fall short in our responsibility to the success of this experiment known as the United State of America.
> I believe that just as with the need of so many people to believe in a God that takes all responsibility for life's joys and disasters there is a need to pass responsibility off to others for what happens in government. "We the people" is great when we want to claim rights or to scream to get our country back and doesn't mean a thing when it comes to standing up doing what needs to be done.
> ...


I, for one, am glad she asked, and I'm especially pleased with your answer.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

While I led my life to elicit the best in others and believe in the goodness of the average person, my magnanimy does not extend to the dodos in gov't. I think they are in the pockets of big corps. and the military and as my beloved dad used to say - the president is in the pockets of big business.

But I do believe that the quality of one's life is determined by their choices - we are the captains of our own ships and the masters of our destiny. (How I wished I was the first that said that.)


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> While I led my life to elicit the best in others and believe in the goodness of the average person, my magnanimy does not extend to the dodos in gov't. I think they are in the pockets of big corps. and the military and as my beloved dad used to say - the president is in the pockets of big business.
> 
> But I do believe that the quality of one's life is determined by their choices - we are the captains of our own ships and the masters of our destiny. (How I wished I was the first that said that.)


I disagree on a fundamental level, even in the areas where what you say does bear out it is because, as I cited in my last post, we don't do the work we are supposed to do. That is the general WE not the royal WE. 
Those of us who are hyper aware of the goings on may write letters, meet with our Congressperson when they are in their office, we may send emails and sign petitions based on what we have read and decided that we want. 
Who among us pushes for election reform so that those who go to Congress don't have the need for election coffers to be filled by corporations? 
Who among us travels to our state capital never mind the nation's capital to push for what we want?
We go to the zoo, we go to Disney World, we go to Six Flags... What percentage of those same families think that is a requirement for a happy childhood agree that a trip to DC is also on the agenda for raising a child?
How many families even take their children to the seat of government in their own city unless they go in person to pay a tax bill? 
I just don't believe in playing the "those people are slackers" game when we are all responsible for what happens.

I have had this discussion on this site before, I personally know a few Congressmen. They are good people, they are doing their best. 
I have met my state representative. I disagree with her on many issues, she is still doing what she and the people who draw in that little oval for her to be elected think should be done.

For anyone else, SQM, you would say "walk a mile in my shoes". Until we have we owe those people the benefit of the doubt as much as anyone else.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> While I led my life to elicit the best in others and believe in the goodness of the average person, my magnanimy does not extend to the dodos in gov't. I think they are in the pockets of big corps. and the military and as my beloved dad used to say - the president is in the pockets of big business.
> 
> But I do believe that the quality of one's life is determined by their choices - we are the captains of our own ships and the masters of our destiny. (How I wished I was the first that said that.)


Did you mean we are _not_ the captains?

Out of the night (dark?) that covers me
Black as the pit from pole to pole
I thank whatever stars may be
For my indomitable soul

Something something something else
More and more and some more words
I am the captain of my fate
I am the master of my soul

_Invictus_, by some guy and buried in my gray matter for over half a century.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I disagree on a fundamental level, even in the areas where what you say does bear out it is because, as I cited in my last post, we don't do the work we are supposed to do. That is the general WE not the royal WE.
> Those of us who are hyper aware of the goings on may write letters, meet with our Congressperson when they are in their office, we may send emails and sign petitions based on what we have read and decided that we want.
> Who among us pushes for election reform so that those who go to Congress don't have the need for election coffers to be filled by corporations?
> Who among us travels to our state capital never mind the nation's capital to push for what we want?
> ...


I am a cynic and don't trust our elected officials. I am very involved in politics on Roosevelt Island and I do know my reps. But still find them mainly useless. But I do believe we need to open our mouths to them or write/email them with our concerns and they do count these communications I understand. And of course they have to listen a bit since they want to be reelected.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you mean we are _not_ the captains?
> 
> Out of the night (dark?) that covers me
> Black as the pit from pole to pole
> ...


have to laugh. Woke up one morning recently and opened my sock drawer and the word Invictus popped out of my mouth apropos of nada. So googled it and lo and behold this wonderful poem appeared - and just at the time when I needed the reminder. Oh My Spirits work in wondrous ways.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Take a walk and smile at people. I know you. They'll smile back. No conspiracy here.



SQM said:


> Why Howdy Cooke? How art thou? Don't you think that all of government is a conspiracy theory or am I spending too much time in the apt alone?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> have to laugh. Woke up one morning recently and opened my sock drawer and the word Invictus popped out of my mouth apropos of nada. So googled it and lo and behold this wonderful poem appeared - and just at the time when I needed the reminder. Oh My Spirits work in wondrous ways.


Didn't you learn that in junior high school?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess I'm a radical, but I believe in the necessity of government and taxes. There are many things required in a civilized society that the individual cannot accomplish on their own. Infrastructure, the military, vast social programs like Social Security and Medicare. 

I believe many of our representatives and especially President Obama believe they have a responsibility to lead the nation well. But our government is designed with a system of checks and measures. No one can do it all alone. 

Just my belief.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> Of course you should be happy. You are one of the great funnies on these threads.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Not my word! SQM referred to you as her "comrades". I should have put it in quotes. I'll be more careful next time as I know that you're just looking for anything on which to attack!


I'm looking for anything on which to attack! Firstly I put an "lol" after the comrade part ofthat message. Lol means Laugh Out Loud, so I was no attacking but making light of the word. I am well aware that SQM was the one who first used it, thus why i felt comfortable doing that.

Secondly you were the one who said that we attacked you by calling you racist. I don't call names, and to my knowledge have never called you racist (however should you find a post i made calling you racist and how it to me i would be happy to apologize).

YOU are the one who attacked, not me.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

I personally believe that our system of government will fail, it is only a matter of time. It is a system based on material things, money. We need a society that does not look at a person and judge their value based on the money they can put in someone's bank account (thus wealthy people being more valuable than people on disability). We need a system that will judge everybody on the intrinsic value they can give society. For instance, many folks on her are on disability but make things for charity. Why should their ontribution to society be judged as "less" than those who go out and pay into someone else's bank account? Why should the mom who stays home and raises her kids, and watches the neighbors kids be given less respect than the mom who has a 9-5 job?

The system of society that has been around the longest has been the tribal system. Yes, they have been overtaken at times, but so have the other types of societies. In such a system people are not counted "out" because they can't go out and hunt or fish, instead they are expected to find a way to contribute to society. Your disabled aren't just pigeonholed, but are expected to work up to their ability. And this system is one that actually works! You don't have some complaining of the "freeloaders" because everybody contributes in their own way.

Yes, there have been horrors that have taken place in the tribal systerm, but frankly those horrors are found in other systerms of government as well. People who are sick left to die, ect. It happened in your democratic and republic societies too.

We so very much limit our value of life and our enjoyment of life when we only measure value based on money or material things.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> I personally believe that our system of government will fail, it is only a matter of time. It is a system based on material things, money. We need a society that does not look at a person and judge their value based on the money they can put in someone's bank account (thus wealthy people being more valuable than people on disability). We need a system that will judge everybody on the intrinsic value they can give society. For instance, many folks on her are on disability but make things for charity. Why should their ontribution to society be judged as "less" than those who go out and pay into someone else's bank account? Why should the mom who stays home and raises her kids, and watches the neighbors kids be given less respect than the mom who has a 9-5 job?
> 
> The system of society that has been around the longest has been the tribal system. Yes, they have been overtaken at times, but so have the other types of societies. In such a system people are not counted "out" because they can't go out and hunt or fish, instead they are expected to find a way to contribute to society. Your disabled aren't just pigeonholed, but are expected to work up to their ability. And this system is one that actually works! You don't have some complaining of the "freeloaders" because everybody contributes in their own way.
> 
> ...


I think that the problem is in that training we received just a few decades ago about not "bragging" about our accomplishments. 
People need to speak up about their contributions or band together in order to have alliances to tout the activities. 
If it isn't out there for people to read about or see in person they cannot really be blamed for not acknowledging it, can they?
Maybe we just try to go in too many directions at once.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I had a well-thought out response to what you say above, and lost it because I clicked some wrong key on my keyboard. I'll have to reconstruct it later today.


Time is my enemy these days. I don't think I'll ever get around to making an argument that women are as capable of violence as men.* I will say that I think it is impossible that only half of the human race is capable of violence. Absolutely and incredibly impossible.* However, I do think women's violence is different than men's and largely involves child abuse, abuse of other women, white collar crime and drug offenses. Wikipedia says that 15 times more men than women are in prison, but this statistic is changing and women are starting to close the gap. I also think this statistic shows that women have historically been considered less capable of committing violent crimes but this belief is changing. It's kind of a strange result of the fight for equal rights for women.

Anecdotally, I worked in a warehouse where the majority of the women who worked there were part of an African-American women's motorcycle gang. They were some pretty tough and scary women. I was the only white person in the warehouse who didn't have a supervisory job and they were all white women. I think my non-supervisory role helped a lot in my being accepted by these women who had pretty hard feelings about the female supervisors. I was also the person who bought all the company's supplies, from toilet paper to monogrammed shopping bags. In this role, I was the first person to take the women I worked with seriously when they talked to me about their needs for protective gear. I also bought them the gear they needed and wanted, so I put the company's money where my mouth was.

I've worked in other, similar environments and been accepted by people I was sure would rather kill me than see or even speak to me. For some reason, people who are radically different than me seem to turn me into one of themselves. For example, I was the only straight person given membership in a gay-only recreational club that owned a large campground whose members paid dues to have a particular camping spot. I have some friends who are bull ***** who think I'm OK even though I'm not a lesbian. (you should see me riding on the back of a bike at the opening of a gay pride parade dressed in the required fancy lingerie...)

Everyone in this recreational club knew what I was and then conveniently decided I belonged in this group. This kind of thing has always surprised me, though I think my acceptance is based on the fact that I approach people who are radically different than me with same manners I use with everyone else I know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Speaks highly of you. Mutual respect will do that.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Time is my enemy these days. I don't think I'll ever get around to making an argument that women are as capable of violence as men.* I will say that I think it is impossible that only half of the human race is capable of violence. Absolutely and incredibly impossible.* However, I do think women's violence is different than men's and largely involves child abuse, abuse of other women, white collar crime and drug offenses. Wikipedia says that 15 times more men than women are in prison, but this statistic is changing and women are starting to close the gap. I also think this statistic shows that women have historically been considered less capable of committing violent crimes but this belief is changing. It's kind of a strange result of the fight for equal rights for women.
> 
> Anecdotally, I worked in a warehouse where the majority of the women who worked there were part of an African-American women's motorcycle gang. They were some pretty tough and scary women. I was the only white person in the warehouse who didn't have a supervisory job and they were all white women. I think my non-supervisory role helped a lot in my being accepted by these women who had pretty hard feelings about the female supervisors. I was also the person who bought all the company's supplies, from toilet paper to monogrammed shopping bags. In this role, I was the first person to take the women I worked with seriously when they talked to me about their needs for protective gear. I also bought them the gear they needed and wanted, so I put the company's money where my mouth was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yes our group is quite substantial, both in numbers and intellectual capacity. But we are also quite individual in opinions. Too complex for the Starfish.


damemary
True, so true.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: Someone has reached the outer limits and doesn't know it.


damemary
she has ventured w a y beyond the outer limits.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I guarantee the real Conan does not wear tin foil.


damemary
I see you found the Cat which belongs to the strangest Home ever seen in Las Vegas. Everything was covered in Alu. Foil, I mean everything. The Inhabitants of that Home were obviously looking to find creatures from Outer Space. Could easily have delivered some Space Cadets much closer, couldn't we!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yes our group is quite substantial, both in numbers and intellectual capacity. But we are also quite individual in opinions. Too complex for the Starfish.


"It's a deep and all but certain truth about narcissistic personalities that to meet them is to love them, but to know them well is to find them unbearable. Confidence quickly curdles into arrogance; smarts turn to smugness, charm turns to smarm."

Quote - Jeffrey Kluger

And that's all I have to say about your delusion of grandeur.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I see you found the Cat which belongs to the strangest Home ever seen in Las Vegas. Everything was covered in Alu. Foil, I mean everything. The Inhabitants of that Home were obviously looking to find creatures from Outer Space. Could easily have delivered some Space Cadets much closer, couldn't we!


Why do all the fun stuff happen in LV?

Checking my social calendar, I notice that I am free this evening. So I will proceed with some aluminium foil and see if I can find the missing plane with it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Why do all the fun stuff happen in LV?
> 
> Checking my social calendar, I notice that I am free this evening. So I will proceed with some aluminium foil and see if I can find the missing plane with it.


And here, I was just going to ask if there is anything good on Sunday nights.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> And here, I was just going to ask if there is anything good on Sunday nights.


I quit TV watching pretty much in favor of Netflix. But I will see about the plane now and if I can knit rather than cover up everything with foil.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I quit TV watching pretty much in favor of Netflix. But I will see about the plane now and if I can knit rather than cover up everything with foil.


Geez, I will have to look at the guide, I suppose.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I quit TV watching pretty much in favor of Netflix. But I will see about the plane now and if I can knit rather than cover up everything with foil.


I am going to start making something else that will make you almost as crazy as dishcloths. I am making hotpads. My daughter cooked hers.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I am going to start making something else that will make you almost as crazy as dishcloths. I am making hotpads. My daughter cooked hers.


Hotpads? Hotpads? What are Hotpads?

What kind of yarn will you use? Color? K? P? Shape? Stitch?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sorry Neb but point to Purl. By your argument if "a reputation is earned", then a good name is indeed bestowed by others. From whom is it earned? Answer given by Purl.
> 
> Don't mess with Purl, da da da da, Don't mess with Purl.
> 
> Who remembers that song?


"Leave my Purly alone......"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why do all the fun stuff happen in LV?
> 
> Checking my social calendar, I notice that I am free this evening. So I will proceed with some aluminium foil and see if I can find the missing plane with it.


SQM, my sweet sloth, all the fun happens in Vegas because it is simply Vegas! I grew up there, and I have to say, I had loads of fun!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> And here, I was just going to ask if there is anything good on Sunday nights.


PBS usually has some good BBC dramas running.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hotpads? Hotpads? What are Hotpads?
> 
> What kind of yarn will you use? Color? K? P? Shape? Stitch?


You know, a hot pad, you have a pan from the stove and need a surface to place it on... a hot pad. 
I use cotton, some I guess use superwash, I can't see the point, cotton is so inexpensive. 
Last time around was a green blend, this time it is whites and earthtones. , I only knit rectangular and garter. 
LOL, it is for knitting while I watch Masterpiece Theatre, which I need to return to. 
Have fun.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> You know, a hot pad, you have a pan from the stove and need a surface to place it on... a hot pad.
> I use cotton, some I guess use superwash, I can't see the point, cotton is so inexpensive.
> Last time around was a green blend, this time it is whites and earthtones. , I only knit rectangular and garter.
> LOL, it is for knitting while I watch Masterpiece Theatre, which I need to return to.
> Have fun.


Cooke please make me a hot pad and I will be glad to pay for your time and materials. Wow! I might be getting a hot pad from The Cooke. Pm me please if you agree. if you decline, please do so here so others will think you are mean and feel so sorry for me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> "Leave my Purly alone......"


I've never heard that song (must be before my time). But I do know "Oh, the shark has pretty teeth, dear, And he shows 'em, purly white."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cooke please make me a hot pad and I will be glad to pay for your time and materials. Wow! I might be getting a hot pad from The Cooke. Pm me please if you agree. if you decline, please do so here so others will think you are mean and feel so sorry for me.


Everyone already knows that I am mean, so far as feeling sorry for you, that does not compute.

I received a heads up tonight that on that punctuation thread, which I avoided, Designer1234 was blasting that WindingRoad person for being me. 
LOL, that was quite a hoot, especially amusing since she had sworn to avoid me (as jelun) but... well, I will be nice.

Oops, I thought that the show was over and I see it is still on. Postpone the Hobby Lobby shut down.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> "It's a deep and all but certain truth about narcissistic personalities that to meet them is to love them, but to know them well is to find them unbearable. Confidence quickly curdles into arrogance; smarts turn to smugness, charm turns to smarm."
> 
> Quote - Jeffrey Kluger
> 
> And that's all I have to say about your delusion of grandeur.


What could be more delusional than thinking you know enough from one-sentence posts to pass judgment on anyone? And who on earth is Jeffrey Kluger? How long did you have to look through Bartlett's to find this quotation.

But I've decided to present you with a song:

Wombat, wombat, candlelight
Doin' the town and doin' it right
In the evenin'
It's pretty pleasin'

Wombat Susie, Wombat Sam
Do the jitterbug out in wombat land
And they shimmy
And Sammy's so skinny

And they whirled and they twirled and they tangoed
Singin' and jingin' the jango
Floatin' like the heavens above
It looks like Wombat love

Nibbling on bacon, chewin' on cheese
Sammy says to Susie "Honey, would you please be my missus?"
And she say yes
With her kisses

And now he's ticklin' her fancy
Rubbin' her toes
Muzzle to muzzle, now anything goes
As they wriggle, and Sue starts to giggle

And they whirled and they twirled and they tangoed
Singin' and jingin' the jango
Floatin' like the heavens above
It looks like wombat love


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Everyone already knows that I am mean, so far as feeling sorry for you, that does not compute.
> 
> I received a heads up tonight that on that punctuation thread, which I avoided, Designer1234 was blasting that WindingRoad person for being me.
> LOL, that was quite a hoot, especially amusing since she had sworn to avoid me (as jelun) but... well, I will be nice.
> ...


You and Winding Road write totally different AND if you are Winding Road then you must have multiple personalities that argue with each other, because I could have sworn I saw you and her having a disagreement with each other before, lol.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Everyone already knows that I am mean, so far as feeling sorry for you, that does not compute.
> 
> I received a heads up tonight that on that punctuation thread, which I avoided, Designer1234 was blasting that WindingRoad person for being me.
> LOL, that was quite a hoot, especially amusing since she had sworn to avoid me (as jelun) but... well, I will be nice.
> ...


I have to see how Shirley dealt with that PITA.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Cooke please make me a hot pad and I will be glad to pay for your time and materials. Wow! I might be getting a hot pad from The Cooke. Pm me please if you agree. if you decline, please do so here so others will think you are mean and feel so sorry for me.


I know you asked Janet and not me, but:

Poof, you're a hot pad.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> You and Winding Road write totally different AND if you are Winding Road then you must have multiple personalities that argue with each other, because I could have sworn I saw you and her having a disagreement with each other before, lol.


Yes, indeed. I avoid the both of them. LOL.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What could be more delusional than thinking you know enough from one-sentence posts to pass judgment on anyone? And who on earth is Jeffrey Kluger? How long did you have to look through Bartlett's to find this quotation.
> 
> But I've decided to present you with a song:
> 
> ...


Well, aren't you having a good time tonight. That celebration going well, is it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Well, aren't you having a good time tonight. That celebration going well, is it?


Lots of drinking. Most important part.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Lots of drinking. Most important part.


Whatever works.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> What could be more delusional than thinking you know enough from one-sentence posts to pass judgment on anyone? And who on earth is Jeffrey Kluger? How long did you have to look through Bartlett's to find this quotation.
> 
> But I've decided to present you with a song:
> 
> ...


PP - that was so perfect. I am sure you melted the Wombat's heart. Our Purl is so talented. I was trying to figure out a tune but all I could think of was "Froggy goes a courtin'. " Not sure if the lyrics would fit. We just have to find a progressive music composer for Our Purl and we may have a new Rogers and Hammerstein duo. Wombatty - Did you like Purl's ditty?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> PP - that was so perfect. I am sure you melted the Wombat's heart. Our Purl is so talented. I was trying to figure out a tune but all I could think of was "Froggy goes a courtin'. " Not sure if the lyrics would fit. We just have to find a progressive music composer for Our Purl and we may have a new Rogers and Hammerstein duo. Wombatty - Did you like Purl's ditty?


Oh, I was thinking of that rat song
Wilbur? oh a muskrat not a rat? 
willllllllll somebody?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> PP - that was so perfect. I am sure you melted the Wombat's heart. Our Purl is so talented. I was trying to figure out a tune but all I could think of was "Froggy goes a courtin'. " Not sure if the lyrics would fit. We just have to find a progressive music composer for Our Purl and we may have a new Rogers and Hammerstein duo. Wombatty - Did you like Purl's ditty?


It's an old song called Muskrat Love, sung by the Captain and Tenille.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think the time frame for finding that needle in the haystack is closing fast. Methinks someone in Malaysian government may have delayed the investigation. Just me.



SQM said:


> Why do all the fun stuff happen in LV?
> 
> Checking my social calendar, I notice that I am free this evening. So I will proceed with some aluminium foil and see if I can find the missing plane with it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Oh, I was thinking of that rat song
> Wilbur? oh a muskrat not a rat?
> willllllllll somebody?


You got it, Muskrat Love. Just changed rat to bat and musk to womb. No difference.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I left my husband watching a movie downstairs & I'm checking KP. It's tempting to see if I can find next season's Downton Abbey......but there's probably just another 4 of them.

Knitting and books.



Janet Cooke said:


> Geez, I will have to look at the guide, I suppose.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mack the knife.



Poor Purl said:


> I've never heard that song (must be before my time). But I do know "Oh, the shark has pretty teeth, dear, And he shows 'em, purly white."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's an old song called Muskrat Love, sung by the Captain and Tenille.


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I know you asked Janet and not me, but:
> 
> Poof, you're a hot pad.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or do you avoid the both of you?



Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, indeed. I avoid the both of them. LOL.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Mack the knife.


Yep. The only song I ever thought had my name.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> What could be more delusional than thinking you know enough from one-sentence posts to pass judgment on anyone? And who on earth is Jeffrey Kluger? How long did you have to look through Bartlett's to find this quotation.
> 
> But I've decided to present you with a song:
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Your humor always makes me laugh. No mo wombatty for me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> You and Winding Road write totally different AND if you are Winding Road then you must have multiple personalities that argue with each other, because I could have sworn I saw you and her having a disagreement with each other before, lol.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I think the time frame for finding that needle in the haystack is closing fast. Methinks someone in Malaysian government may have delayed the investigation. Just me.


Alien mothership is my guess. The media will say lost forever in the Indian Ocean and that will be the end of it. I am enjoying my aluminum foil.

There was a WOW on the lengthy punctuation thread. Had to don my sword and shield to protect Comrade Cooke. The Designer feigns sweetness, but boy she can get in a good upper cut. But Sloth was ready for her and got in a couple good jabs to her and Winding Road - which hopefully she will stumble down and bother us no more.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You got it, Muskrat Love. Just changed rat to bat and musk to womb. No difference.


sing it for me. You guys are a tad older and I may not know the song. So sing it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What could be more delusional than thinking you know enough from one-sentence posts to pass judgment on anyone? And who on earth is Jeffrey Kluger? How long did you have to look through Bartlett's to find this quotation.
> 
> But I've decided to present you with a song:
> 
> ...


1. If you want to know who Jeffrey Kluger is look it up yourself.

2. Your little song really shows your age.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're in rare form tonight. Proud of you.



SQM said:


> Alien mothership is my guess. The media will say lost forever in the Indian Ocean and that will be the end of it. I am enjoying my aluminum foil.
> 
> There was a WOW on the lengthy punctuation thread. Had to don my sword and shield to protect Comrade Cooke. The Designer feigns sweetness, but boy she can get in a good upper cut. But Sloth was ready for her and got in a couple good jabs to her and Winding Road - which hopefully she will stumble down and bother us no more.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And dance too. Age is just a number. Wombat Combat should remember that too.



SQM said:


> sing it for me. You guys are a tad older and I may not know the song. So sing it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> 1. If you want to know who Jeffrey Kluger is look it up yourself.
> 
> 2. Your little song really shows your age.


1. I have no interest in Jeffrey Kluger. I just wanted to know whether you had any idea. Apparently not.

2. a) The song is from the mid-70's. How old would that make me? 
b) I have no need to hide my age. As they say, growing old is a lot better than the alternative. If you're concerned about growing old, there are ways to avoid it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> 1. I have no interest in Jeffrey Kluger. I just wanted to know whether you had any idea. Apparently not.
> 
> 2. a) The song is from the mid-70's. How old would that make me?
> b) I have no need to hide my age. As they say, growing old is a lot better than the alternative. If you're concerned about growing old, there are ways to avoid it.


1. I know who Jeffrey Kluger is and I'm surprised you don't.

2. 1971 to be exact.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombat can you post a link to the song? I was still following pop music in '71 so maybe I do know it. Clueless about the man you mentioned. Please tell me who he is/was.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> 1. I know who Jeffrey Kluger is and I'm surprised you don't.
> 
> 2. 1971 to be exact.


1. So be surprised. Okay, now I know why I've never heard of him - he writes for Time magazine. Not a journal I subscribe to. Is that where you learn science?

2. My age is 1971? Gee, even you don't think I'm that old. The song was popular in 1976, to be exact, but actually I've never heard it. I only remembered its title, which made me think of wombats. So it can't give my age away; nor can the fact that I can whistle Duke Ellington's East St. Louis Toodle-oo and Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. Your detection skills have serious limitations.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> 1. So be surprised. Okay, now I know why I've never heard of him - he writes for Time magazine. Not a journal I subscribe to. Is that where you learn science?
> 
> 2. My age is 1971? Gee, even you don't think I'm that old. The song was popular in 1976, to be exact, but actually I've never heard it. I only remembered its title, which made me think of wombats. So it can't give my age away; nor can the fact that I can whistle Duke Ellington's East St. Louis Toodle-oo and Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. Your detection skills have serious limitations.


Anyone you perceive to be beneath you has "serious limitations" and that's okay with me.

My initial message was not directed at you and yet you've swooped in to save the day and dance your usual dance. So, continue on with your "mission" and enjoy!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Wombat can you post a link to the song? I was still following pop music in '71 so maybe I do know it. Clueless about the man you mentioned. Please tell me who he is/was.


No.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Anyone you perceive to be beneath you has "serious limitations" and that's okay with me.
> 
> My initial message was not directed at you and yet you've swooped in to save the day and dance your usual dance. So, continue on with your "mission" and enjoy!


Have I claimed to have a mission? I know you have; you were so proud once when you believed it had been accomplished.

I also never said you were "beneath me," nor do I think you to be so. If you were, it would be no fun fencing with you. Things that are too easy are of little or no interest. I don't usually think of people as beneath me, except for the ones whose grasp of logic is so poor that they accuse me of lying when I've only stated a possibility - you know, the ones who send you private messages.

Damemary's original message was not directed to you, yet you quoted it to make some nasty remark about her. I've only done what you did. Maybe I should be ashamed of that.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Have I claimed to have a mission? I know you have; you were so proud once when you believed it had been accomplished.
> 
> I also never said you were "beneath me," nor do I think you to be so. If you were, it would be no fun fencing with you. Things that are too easy are of little or no interest. I don't usually think of people as beneath me, except for the ones whose grasp of logic is so poor that they accuse me of lying when I've only stated a possibility - you know, the ones who send you private messages.
> 
> Damemary's original message was not directed to you, yet you quoted it to make some nasty remark about her. I've only done what you did. Maybe I should be ashamed of that.


Damemary's original message was pure arrogance and while it was not directed at me specifically, the tone and thrust of it was directed to those you and your "comrades" cannot abide (including me). I was moved and responded.

Ashamed? No. As you say it would be no fun. Suffice to say there is a lot of good. Even I can see that.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Or do you avoid the both of you?


Oh yes, I am sure there are those who will run with that and decide I have even more personnas.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does it amaze you too when you find the things they cling to to fight about? Tiny insignificant things always, never the elephant in the room.



Poor Purl said:


> 1. I have no interest in Jeffrey Kluger. I just wanted to know whether you had any idea. Apparently not.
> 
> 2. a) The song is from the mid-70's. How old would that make me?
> b) I have no need to hide my age. As they say, growing old is a lot better than the alternative. If you're concerned about growing old, there are ways to avoid it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep. 'Science Editor' of Time. I wonder if they also had 'Art Editor,' etc. Time was known as having a broad brush to attract readers rather than a scholarly journal to educate the public....my opinion, of course. Why the interest? Anyone (even me) can Google a name.....it does take a bit of thinking to develop an opinion of Time's scholarship. But why the baiting? Why the snarky age comments? Makes me curious.



Poor Purl said:


> 1. So be surprised. Okay, now I know why I've never heard of him - he writes for Time magazine. Not a journal I subscribe to. Is that where you learn science?
> 
> 2. My age is 1971? Gee, even you don't think I'm that old. The song was popular in 1976, to be exact, but actually I've never heard it. I only remembered its title, which made me think of wombats. So it can't give my age away; nor can the fact that I can whistle Duke Ellington's East St. Louis Toodle-oo and Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. Your detection skills have serious limitations.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

My, my, who is being nasty and defensive now? If you can't stand the heat stay out of the kitchen.



Janeway said:



> You never won at anything except being nasty so shut your typing up!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM, do you really wish to engage Wombat at all? I really think your skills are wasted. hugs


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Purl, we know you were just attempting to illuminate a point. Lost on the sneaky snark. You tried. Mission Impossible.



Poor Purl said:


> Have I claimed to have a mission? I know you have; you were so proud once when you believed it had been accomplished.
> 
> I also never said you were "beneath me," nor do I think you to be so. If you were, it would be no fun fencing with you. Things that are too easy are of little or no interest. I don't usually think of people as beneath me, except for the ones whose grasp of logic is so poor that they accuse me of lying when I've only stated a possibility - you know, the ones who send you private messages.
> 
> Damemary's original message was not directed to you, yet you quoted it to make some nasty remark about her. I've only done what you did. Maybe I should be ashamed of that.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> - - - - But then stretch your mind and look at how the liberal progressives are doing the same thing! The whole two party system is a false paradigm! They're the same thing! They SAY different things but they DO the same things! They ALL work for the same people! Yes! That's a great place to start!


There I have to agree with you. They take turns having a Party - at the expense of all the rest of us. And except at the nearest local level, the average citizen has absolutely no choices except what the party hierarchy feeds us. And how do people get into a position where they are chosen to be candidates? That is a big DUH.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are obviously a main target. You must be getting under their skin.....yukky thought. Maybe it's time for some antibiotic cream?



Janet Cooke said:


> Oh yes, I am sure there are those who will run with that and decide I have even more personnas.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> My, my, who is being nasty and defensive now? If you can't stand the heat stay out of the kitchen.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> You are obviously a main target. You must be getting under their skin.....yukky thought. Maybe it's time for some antibiotic cream?


It may have something to do with my consistent nastiness. 
Doesn't matter really, I suppose, at least we made it through the weekend without much interference.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> SQM, do you really wish to engage Wombat at all? I really think your skills are wasted. hugs


Happy St.Pats to you and all.

I love The Wombat. Don't forget she is a cuber and who can resist a good cube?

She's fun and my skills are overflowing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> There I have to agree with you. They take turns having a Party - at the expense of all the rest of us. And except at the nearest local level, the average citizen has absolutely no choices except what the party hierarchy feeds us. And how do people get into a position where they are chosen to be candidates? That is a big DUH.


Neb. - you said something so smart - the two party system is a farce. We only have the Koch Party now.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Neb. - you said something so smart - the two party system is a farce. We only have the Koch Party now.


Only people who dismiss our democratic republic as a viable system promote that line of thought.
Some seem to have forgotten that despite all the dirty money that was thrown into the last round of elections the more monied side lost.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Does it amaze you too when you find the things they cling to to fight about? Tiny insignificant things always, never the elephant in the room.


Amaze me, no. It doesn't even surprise me. Mild disgust, along with strong disdain, would describe my feelings.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

We may not be so lucky the next time around. I believe both parties are run by the big corps and the military. Any Prez must kowtow to these powers. The rest is illusion. I am not as idealistic as you are Cooke. How are the hotpads going? Send me the instructions and I will try one with some cotton yarn hidden away in the bowels of my storage closet.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yep. 'Science Editor' of Time. I wonder if they also had 'Art Editor,' etc. Time was known as having a broad brush to attract readers rather than a scholarly journal to educate the public....my opinion, of course. Why the interest? Anyone (even me) can Google a name.....it does take a bit of thinking to develop an opinion of Time's scholarship. But why the baiting? Why the snarky age comments? Makes me curious.


The Wombat seems to be obsessed with age, at least my age. It used to call me "olde," which for some reason has stopped. KPG also thinks there's something "wrong" with me because I'm older than she is, though not as much older as she seems to think. In fact, LTL keeps referring to us as AOWs, "angry old women." In addition to their hatred of poor people, there's apparently a hatred of older people (not counting their own parents, who are special).

If we were as old or as angry as they choose to make us seem, it would bother me, but considering the source, it's water off a duck's back. I don't know how young or old they are, but I can feel their anger through the screen when they post.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > You are one nasty person, yes the real Conan is you as well as all of your other names you use.
> ...


LOL..... MORE whining and MORE paranoia and MORE nastiness from you...

I'm only nasty as in direct relation to YOU and your ilk's nastiness. Don't want nastiness, then don't be nasty and/or hold your own nasty coven as accountable as you hold others. Pretty simple.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> You are obviously a main target. You must be getting under their skin.....yukky thought. Maybe it's time for some antibiotic cream?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Happy St.Pats to you and all.
> 
> I love The Wombat. Don't forget she is a cuber and who can resist a good cube?
> 
> She's fun and my skills are overflowing.


I think most of us can resist wombat cubes.

You're just a big flirt.

And the top o' the mornin' to you.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> So, because you can't stand on your own you need the militia to back you up?


I see you're stalking SQM.

:roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Only people who dismiss our democratic republic as a viable system promote that line of thought.
> Some seem to have forgotten that despite all the dirty money that was thrown into the last round of elections the more monied side lost.


True, but I'm very concerned about the next election.

I still have some confidence in the Democratic Party, though nowhere near as much as I once had. Sherrod Brown, Al Franken, and esp. Bernie Sanders (an ind. who caucuses with the Dems) are as good as they come. But we lost some other good ones, and they're being replaced by hacks, both Dem. and Rep.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> LOL..... MORE whining and MORE paranoia and MORE nastiness from you...
> 
> I'm only nasty as in direct relation to YOU and your ilk's nastiness. Don't want nastiness, then don't be nasty and/or hold your own nasty coven as accountable as you hold others. Pretty simple.


Simple but not easy.

They seem incapable of seeing each other's nastiness, let alone their own. I remember LTL thinking Janeway had said something nice to one of us when it was a pretty bad bit of nastiness. She simply didn't read it well enough to see what it actually said. There's a lot of that going around among them.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> What do you mean? You live on these threads where you exchange the same stupid comments every day! Why should today be any different? Instead of exchanging stupid comments, try going out and researching something. Educate yourself!


They are and always HAVE been at least a thousand times more informed on the issues than you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I see you're stalking SQM.
> 
> :roll:


SQM seems to be able to stand up for herself - correction: to hang upside down for herself.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, yes! You're right! But then stretch your mind and look at how the liberal progressives are doing the same thing! The whole two party system is a false paradigm! They're the same thing! They SAY different things but they DO the same things! They ALL work for the same people! Yes! That's a great place to start!


False equivalences are the marker of a lazy and uninformed mind.

Of course neither side is perfect, but the "Right" side is definitely ironically titled.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> False equivalences are the marker of a lazy and uninformed mind.
> 
> Of course neither side is perfect, but the "Right" side is definitely ironically titled.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Dinner is about ready. I'll check in later to see if you've learned anything.


You don't have the intellectual capacity to know whether we've learned anything or not.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> If I sent you any links, I would just be opening myself to ridicule.


LOL... you're telling her to follow links, but you won't provide any links.

And at least you've admitted to opening up yourself to ridicule because you know the links you'd provide would be unreliable and laughable.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> In case you're not aware, the word nebbish refers to a person who's ineffective, timid or submissive. You could argue about how effective I am but not even you could describe me as timid or submissive. And yes! We've crossed paths before.


Apropos for you. You're ineffective because all you post is rubbish, and you're submissive because you are prone to believing ridiculous conspiracy theories and are a FauxNews/Breitbartian devotee. You're submissive in a similar way to most cult members who have no mind of their own.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ah! Where to begin? Agenda 21? The collapsing economy? I know! How about the biggie! Google: "Colorado PBS Architects and Engineers for 911 Truth"! Watch the documentary that aired on PBS! Your government LIES to you! That's where I stated several years ago.


The difference between RW and LW conspiracy theorists is that the RW actually ELECT people who believe in ridiculous conspiracy theories.

And a Colorado PBS station airs something about 911 conspiracy theories... and THAT'S "the biggie"?

Talk about popping the anticipation balloon!

And "Agenda 21"? A group that has goals. Combating poverty and discrimination throughout the world, protecting our environment and advancing science....

Oooooh, that's AWFUL.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have been known to enjoy a challenge. However my primary purpose is to wake people up, to cause them to think beyond the propaganda. It looks like I chased everybody away though. So I guess I'll move on. Nice talking to ya! Talk to you later!


Sweetie, it's one thing to click on every link you come across, but you must be able to THINK and discern the legitimate from the ridiculous.

You have made it abundantly clear you lack the ability to make sound judgements.

And I will leave it at that. I'm not going to continue arguing with someone so ridiculously misinformed and prone to cultish thinking.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

George Carlin on the Republican Party, among other things. Pure genius.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> 1. If you want to know who Jeffrey Kluger is look it up yourself.
> 
> 2. Your little song really shows your age.


Wombatnomore
# 2 shows her knowledge and has nothing to do with age.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Sweetie, it's one thing to click on every link you come across, but you must be able to THINK and discern the legitimate from the ridiculous.
> 
> You have made it abundantly clear you lack the ability to make sound judgements.
> 
> And I will leave it at that. I'm not going to continue arguing with someone so ridiculously misinformed and prone to cultish thinking.


VocalLisa
misinformed may even be an understatement.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> The difference between RW and LW conspiracy theorists is that the RW actually ELECT people who believe in ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> And a Colorado PBS station airs something about 911 conspiracy theories... and THAT'S "the biggie"?
> 
> ...


VocalLisa
When someone like Glenn Beck can remain on the air it indicates that there are quite a few Starfish among us.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> 2. Your little song really shows your age.


And that comment shows your ignorance and how baseborn you are.

People of refinement are aware of many generations of the musical arts and are not restricted to quoting songs of their own era.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Anyone you perceive to be beneath you has "serious limitations" and that's okay with me.


And people who really ARE beneath her has serious limitations and it's quite clear that being substandard is okay with you. You aim for the low bar and are lucky when you actually reach it.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Damemary's original message was pure arrogance


That you don't like to be reminded of your inferiority doesn't make Damemary arrogant, but it does make you look jealous.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> That you don't like to be reminded of your inferiority doesn't make Damemary arrogant, but it does make you look jealous.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I don't know whether it's inferior, but it's certainly arrogant as well as jealous. Damemary is far from arrogant, but the Wombat seems to fear her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I invited Winding Road to pay us a visit. She loves to argue. I told her she would be perfect for the Roller Derby Women. It will be fun to smash her against the railing. She is very ripe for that. She makes Wombat look super tame.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The Wombat seems to be obsessed with age, at least my age. It used to call me "olde," which for some reason has stopped. KPG also thinks there's something "wrong" with me because I'm older than she is, though not as much older as she seems to think. In fact, LTL keeps referring to us as AOWs, "angry old women." In addition to their hatred of poor people, there's apparently a hatred of older people (not counting their own parents, who are special).
> 
> If we were as old or as angry as they choose to make us seem, it would bother me, but considering the source, it's water off a duck's back. I don't know how young or old they are, but I can feel their anger through the screen when they post.


The only time I recall getting an age response was when I posted that someone was preaching to those beyond child bearing age. 
A couple of them swiftly responded about still being within that age range. Perhaps that is the source of the anger and jealousy, the chance that they are still experiencing menstruation. After all, no sane doctor would prescribe one of those contraceptives that avoids a monthly flow for women that age.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I invited Winding Road to pay us a visit. She loves to argue. I told her she would be perfect for the Roller Derby Women. It will be fun to smash her against the railing. She is very ripe for that. She makes Wombat look super tame.


I'm surprised she hasn't found her way here already, what with the word "war" in the title. She's a real PITA bc she has nothing to say but insists on saying it over and over and over....

At least the Wombat is civilized; Windy Road isn't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The only time I recall getting an age response was when I posted that someone was preaching to those beyond child bearing age.
> A couple of them swiftly responded about still being within that age range. Perhaps that is the source of the anger and jealousy, the chance that they are still experiencing menstruation. After all, no sane doctor would prescribe one of those contraceptives that avoids a monthly flow for women that age.


Yes, KPG jumped up to let everyone know she's not beyond child-bearing age. Does she have actual children?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, KPG jumped up to let everyone know she's not beyond child-bearing age. Does she have actual children?


Who could believe what she said if she told us one way or the other?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm surprised she hasn't found her way here already, what with the word "war" in the title. She's a real PITA bc she has nothing to say but insists on saying it over and over and over....
> 
> At least the Wombat is civilized; Windy Road isn't.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Who could believe what she said if she told us one way or the other?


Good point. But usually if there are children, they get mentioned in some context or other. I wondered whether she'd ever mentioned any.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Good point. But usually if there are children, they get mentioned in some context or other. I wondered whether she'd ever mentioned any.


Nothat I recall. 
Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Comic strip. Enjoy:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Comic strip. Enjoy:


I LOVE it. 
It reminds me how confounding it is that anyone would even give a thought to someone else's sex life.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't consider myself a "conspiracy person". I seek truth! If it lies in conspiracy, so be it! I'm not trying to explain the missing plane. I've read a lot of theories, (some intriguing) but none that have convinced me. I must come across absolutely convincing evidence before I will reach a conclusion. I haven't really sought much on this and I don't think enough evidence has surfaced yet.


Of course those of us who watched "LOST" for years have subliminal theories that are 99% sure to be strictly imaginative.

A friend checked on a globe and said a possibility is that the plane was hijacked to Somalia and there may be hostage ransom demands ahead. In a way this would be a positive, that those people are alive.

It is a dreadful situation in the event of the more probable scenarios. I guess those of us who are religious should pray, and those who are not religious should just send out ripples of positive thoughts for the people whose families are so distraught.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I think that the problem is in that training we received just a few decades ago about not "bragging" about our accomplishments.
> People need to speak up about their contributions or band together in order to have alliances to tout the activities.
> If it isn't out there for people to read about or see in person they cannot really be blamed for not acknowledging it, can they?
> Maybe we just try to go in too many directions at once.


You are so right, Cooke. We try to walk the tightrope between bragging and hiding our light under a bushel basket. People need to take credit where credit is due for our positive actions. It is a way of inspiring others to follow in a worthwhile path.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I see you found the Cat which belongs to the strangest Home ever seen in Las Vegas. Everything was covered in Alu. Foil, I mean everything. The Inhabitants of that Home were obviously looking to find creatures from Outer Space. Could easily have delivered some Space Cadets much closer, couldn't we!


Some people do go off the deep end. We have an acquaintance whose neighbor built a beautiful lake front home, then put an aluminum roof on it to keep the spy satellites from looking into his house. He also lined his baseball caps with aluminum foil. The beauty of the house was spoiled. After he died of his second stroke, his oldest son got an appropriate shingle roof installed.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> - - - - The Designer feigns sweetness, but boy she can get in a good upper cut. - - -


Maybe because she is bright and witty and cuts to the chase. She seems like a dynamite lady and I would be proud to be her friend if we lived close enough to one another to socialize in real life.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> - - - The song was popular in 1976, to be exact, but actually I've never heard it. I only remembered its title, which made me think of wombats. So it can't give my age away; nor can the fact that I can whistle Duke Ellington's East St. Louis Toodle-oo and Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. Your detection skills have serious limitations.


Maybe it is because some people took Sondheim's "Send in the Clowns" (sung brilliantly by Judy Collins) seriously and appeared.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> True, but I'm very concerned about the next election.
> 
> I still have some confidence in the Democratic Party, though nowhere near as much as I once had. Sherrod Brown, Al Franken, and esp. Bernie Sanders (an ind. who caucuses with the Dems) are as good as they come. But we lost some other good ones, and they're being replaced by hacks, both Dem. and Rep.


We are losing Rush Holt, a voice of reason. And on the Repub side, when Millicent Fenwick passed, it was the beginning of the end here. Tom Kean is a reasonable sensible man, but past his position of power, as well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe because she is bright and witty and cuts to the chase. She seems like a dynamite lady and I would be proud to be her friend if we lived close enough to one another to socialize in real life.


I see exactly the same things in her. But Alberta is a very long commute.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe it is because some people took Sondheim's "Send in the Clowns" (sung brilliantly by Judy Collins) seriously and appeared.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We are losing Rush Holt, a voice of reason. And on the Repub side, when Millicent Fenwick passed, it was the beginning of the end here. Tom Kean is a reasonable sensible man, but past his position of power, as well.


Why are we losing Rush Holt? He's one of the brightest people in Congress.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> They are and always HAVE been at least a thousand times more informed on the issues than you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Indeed you are, but the bar is pretty low here. Don't let it discourage you. Onward.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> SQM seems to be able to stand up for herself - correction: to hang upside down for herself.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why are we losing Rush Holt? He's one of the brightest people in Congress.


Because he can't stand the farce that is Congress any longer and will not run for another term.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> False equivalences are the marker of a lazy and uninformed mind.
> 
> Of course neither side is perfect, but the "Right" side is definitely ironically titled.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put.



VocalLisa said:


> Apropos for you. You're ineffective because all you post is rubbish, and you're submissive because you are prone to believing ridiculous conspiracy theories and are a FauxNews/Breitbartian devotee. You're submissive in a similar way to most cult members who have no mind of their own.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

He announced that he is not running again. Guess he got fed up with the do nothings. He is such a bright person with sensible views, and such an advocate for his constituents.

There was an article in the NY Times of Feb 18th regarding his decision and extolling his virtues.

Not my district, alas. We have a wuss of a Repub who is supposed to be moderate but caves on the issues. DH has written to him numerous times telling him to get some starch in his spine. And if you think I can zing at times, DH is acid reflux for Dummies.



Poor Purl said:


> Why are we losing Rush Holt? He's one of the brightest people in Congress.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

George Carlin. A brilliant man.



Poor Purl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xiKqowqbOk
> 
> George Carlin on the Republican Party, among other things. Pure genius.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

True indeed.



VocalLisa said:


> And that comment shows your ignorance and how baseborn you are.
> 
> People of refinement are aware of many generations of the musical arts and are not restricted to quoting songs of their own era.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



VocalLisa said:


> That you don't like to be reminded of your inferiority doesn't make Damemary arrogant, but it does make you look jealous.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think she even has imaginary children.



Poor Purl said:


> Yes, KPG jumped up to let everyone know she's not beyond child-bearing age. Does she have actual children?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Right indeed. Pants on fire all the time.



Janet Cooke said:


> Who could believe what she said if she told us one way or the other?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Check Cheeky or alcameron.



Janet Cooke said:


> Nothat I recall.
> Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sent ques to some olde timers.



Janet Cooke said:


> Nothat I recall.
> Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And they call a healthy woman a ...... The man is a stud.



Poor Purl said:


> Comic strip. Enjoy:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Does it amaze you too when you find the things they cling to to fight about? Tiny insignificant things always, never the elephant in the room.


Elephant in the room = your arrogance which is neither tiny or insignificant.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe because she is bright and witty and cuts to the chase. She seems like a dynamite lady and I would be proud to be her friend if we lived close enough to one another to socialize in real life.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Add me to the group. Designer 1234 always intrigues me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe it is because some people took Sondheim's "Send in the Clowns" (sung brilliantly by Judy Collins) seriously and appeared.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> He announced that he is not running again. Guess he got fed up with the do nothings. He is such a bright person with sensible views, and such an advocate for his constituents.
> 
> There was an article in the NY Times of Feb 18th regarding his decision and extolling his virtues.
> 
> Not my district, alas. We have a wuss of a Repub who is supposed to be moderate but caves on the issues. DH has written to him numerous times telling him to get some starch in his spine. And if you think I can zing at times, DH is acid reflux for Dummies.


Wasn't Holt an MD? He could prescribe Tums for Dummies. <No, he was a physicist. Somehow my memory conflated physicist and physician.> I'll read the Times article on him when I get off KP.

Physicist reminds me: I saw an awful movie yesterday about Higgs' Boson and the Large Hedron Collider.
It cost us $26 to see a badly made; simplistic film about a complicated subject. There were hundreds of scientists milling around and not one of them took the time to explain what was happening in a way that the audience would care about.

_Particle Fever_ was the title; in case you feel tempted to go, keep repeating "It stinks."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> George Carlin. A brilliant man.


And more and more so as he got older. The Hippy Dippy Weatherman was okay, but this video, and other, later ones, were better.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I don't think she even has imaginary children.


She has no imagination.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, KPG jumped up to let everyone know she's not beyond child-bearing age. Does she have actual children?


Poor Purl
any age is now child bearing age. No more limits. Not very smart but to become a Parent one does not have to take a test, unfortunately.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I heard from Huck. KPG claimed no children.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janet Cooke said:


> I LOVE it.
> It reminds me how confounding it is that anyone would even give a thought to someone else's sex life.


I love (not) those like Rush Limbaugh who think the more birth control pills you take, the more sex you must be having.

Couldn't they AT LEAST learn the basics of how oral contraceptives work before they decide YOU can't make those decisions for yourself?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> And they call a healthy woman a ...... The man is a stud.


I thought "stud" was a compliment. He's a shmu... a moron.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Elephant in the room = your arrogance which is neither tiny or insignificant.


Oh, cubes! There's a Wombat in the room. Once again thinking it's capable of passing judgment on someone who surpasses it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Neb. - you said something so smart - the two party system is a farce. We only have the Koch Party now.


SQM
oh yes, the Koch Party - a disturbing fact, very disturbing.
We can thank some members of the Supreme Court for this dilmma. Too bad we cannot vote those rascals out. Should work diligently on term limits for Supreme Court Justices.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> any age is now child bearing age. No more limits. Not very smart but to become a Parent one does not have to take a test, unfortunately.


Shh. Don't tell KPG and gang. They may decide to reproduce.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I heard from Huck. KPG claimed no children.


Thank God for small favors. This would be a large favor to mankind, so thank God for big favors.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I love (not) those like Rush Limbaugh who think the more birth control pills you take, the more sex you must be having.
> 
> Couldn't they AT LEAST learn the basics of how oral contraceptives work before they decide YOU can't make those decisions for yourself?


If you're born knowing all there is to know, what more can you learn? He sounded so moronic during that entire Sandra Fluke episode. Maybe he believes that old joke that you hold the pill between your legs for sex.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



Poor Purl said:


> Oh, cubes! There's a Wombat in the room. Once again thinking it's capable of passing judgment on someone who surpasses it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Nothat I recall.
> Anyone? Anyone?


Isn't the KGB very secretive?

What is PITA in reference to Windy Road which is what I called her on the grammar thread, also. Has she met with you all?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I LOVE it.
> It reminds me how confounding it is that anyone would even give a thought to someone else's sex life.


Great comic strip. People are interested in others' sex lives when they don't have one of their own or have a bad one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I must take a moment to thank those who have answered criticism directed at me. I find it difficult to defend myself, and I find it so much more effective when someone else points up fallacies. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Great comic strip. People are interested in others' sex lives when they don't have one of their own or have a bad one.


I don't have much of a sex life, I could give a darn about what any does for sex if it doesn't benefit me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent thought. Interesting though that President Obama should have an opportunity for some appointments before his term is ended.



Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> oh yes, the Koch Party - a disturbing fact, very disturbing.
> We can thank some members of the Supreme Court for this dilmma. Too bad we cannot vote those rascals out. Should work diligently on term limits for Supreme Court Justices.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Isn't the KGB very secretive?
> 
> What is PITA in reference to Windy Road which is what I called her on the grammar thread, also. Has she met with you all?


1. KGB loves to say "You don't know anything about me," though she loves to say it ungrammatically.

2. Pain in the middle eastern bread with pocket.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There would have to be a run on the sperm banks.



Poor Purl said:


> Shh. Don't tell KPG and gang. They may decide to reproduce.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

An azz by any other name.....



Poor Purl said:


> If you're born knowing all there is to know, what more can you learn? He sounded so moronic during that entire Sandra Fluke episode. Maybe he believes that old joke that you hold the pill between your legs for sex.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I must take a moment to thank those who have answered criticism directed at me. I find it difficult to defend myself, and I find it so much more effective when someone else points up fallacies. I appreciate it very much.


How very convenient for you! Surprises me that one who thinks so highly of herself would need any assistance at all.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I don't have much of a sex life, I could give a darn about what any does for sex if it doesn't benefit me.


We no longer have libidos I guess so we no longer care. very liberating.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I must take a moment to thank those who have answered criticism directed at me. I find it difficult to defend myself, and I find it so much more effective when someone else points up fallacies. I appreciate it very much.


If you were arrogant, you'd have no trouble defending yourself. It's not criticism if it has no contact with reality. It's simply nastiness, which I can see no reason for.

There are plenty of people on KP that I could really criticize, but what would be the point? This obsession with you is lunacy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> There would have to be a run on the sperm banks.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> How very convenient for you! Surprises me that one who thinks so highly of herself would need any assistance at all.


Maybe it's time to stop. You have no idea whom you've decided to pick on, but it's clear that envy figures into your decision.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> wrote:
> .. Tom Kean is a reasonable sensible man, but past his position of power, as well.


Do you mean Tom Kean Sr? The one who helped put out that propaganda film "Path {Fictional} to 9/11"?

The lies told in that thing, I'm sorry, were completely unforgivable and not something that a reasonably sensible man would do, especially given his position as co-chair of the 9/11 Commission. A terroristic event of that consequence is difficult to understand as it is, and to distort the way it was in that film was BEYOND irresponsible.

But this sort of situation does illustrate how bad the GOP has become. If Tom Kean is one of the reasonable ones (_which comparatively, I suppose he is_) then it goes to show just how hijacked by the nutjobs the GOP has become.

Again, every group has their nuts... but to put so many of them in positions of real power... THAT'S where the danger lies.

I can't even really think of a REAL LW extremist that holds any position of power in the Democratic party.

Seriously.. ... Bernie Sanders, Diblasio, Jerry Brown are pretty solid Liberals... but I don't know if any of them qualify as a LWNJ.

I've got to agree with you re: Millicent Fenwick. She was quite a woman.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I must take a moment to thank those who have answered criticism directed at me. I find it difficult to defend myself, and I find it so much more effective when someone else points up fallacies. I appreciate it very much.


I think this reply would have been better sent in PMs to all of your mates! One should take care not to make public the ****** in one's armour.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Maybe it's time to stop. You have no idea whom you've decided to pick on, but it's clear that envy figures into your decision.


There is no envy here. Maybe it's time to stop you say? Why on earth should I when you give yourself licence to say whatever you want along with the rest of your "comrades."

Hypocrisy is certainly one of your strong suits.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Elephant in the room = your arrogance which is neither tiny or insignificant.


More jealousy from Wombatty.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> any age is now child bearing age. No more limits. Not very smart but to become a Parent one does not have to take a test, unfortunately.


Not to be mean, but many of the obese have serious trouble gestating children, I would guess that might have something to do with her not bearing children.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks again. Maybe it's my current avatar. Any suggestions for a change?



Poor Purl said:


> If you were arrogant, you'd have no trouble defending yourself. It's not criticism if it has no contact with reality. It's simply nastiness, which I can see no reason for.
> 
> There are plenty of people on KP that I could really criticize, but what would be the point? This obsession with you is lunacy.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> How very convenient for you! Surprises me that one who thinks so highly of herself would need any assistance at all.


She didn't get "assistance", just support.... which she didn't "need" inasmuch as she deserves.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> There is no envy here. Maybe it's time to stop you say? Why on earth should I when you give yourself licence to say whatever you want along with the rest of your "comrades."
> 
> Hypocrisy is certainly one of your strong suits.


Yup, I knitted it myself, out of steel wool.

You don't have to stop; it's just a suggestion because you seem obsessed with Dame, who's never said anything nasty to you. Or anything at all that I recall. Yet you keep trying to attract her attention. It may be love, but it's more likely envy.

What you fail to realize is that the kinds of things that I say (and this probably holds for my friends as well) have been said to us many, many times, over months and even years, by people who don't like our politics. Sauce for the gander. You, on the other hand, just jumped in with your insults before anyone knew you existed.

I'm sure all those PMs you get tell you the opposite, but why would you believe them? Don't tell me they're not arrogant.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I think this reply would have been better sent in PMs to all of your mates!


You sound jealous again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you so much. I appreciate the support from one and all.



VocalLisa said:


> She didn't get "assistance", just support.... which she didn't "need" inasmuch as she deserves.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just so thankful that there is a substantial, reasonable bunch of us who feel compelled to see that truth conquers all.

It inspires me.



Poor Purl said:


> Yup, I knitted it myself, out of steel wool.
> 
> You don't have to stop; it's just a suggestion because you seem obsessed with Dame, who's never said anything nasty to you. Or anything at all that I recall. Yet you keep trying to attract her attention. It may be love, but it's more likely envy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks again. Maybe it's my current avatar. Any suggestions for a change?


Mother Teresa?

Its obsession began before this avatar. Leave it; you look beautiful in that shade of green.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Mother Teresa?
> 
> Its obsession began before this avatar. Leave it; you look beautiful in that shade of green.


I would be very distraught if Her Grace changed her avatar. This is the best of the best. And that heavenly Green frock. Keep it, please.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Done. Thanks for the reality check to both Poor Purl and SQM.



Poor Purl said:


> Mother Teresa?
> 
> Its obsession began before this avatar. Leave it; you look beautiful in that shade of green.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Done. Thanks for the reality check to both Poor Purl and SQM.


this is exactly how I picture you, so you can only change to another My Grace pic.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yup, I knitted it myself, out of steel wool.
> 
> You don't have to stop; it's just a suggestion because you seem obsessed with Dame, who's never said anything nasty to you. Or anything at all that I recall.
> 
> ...


And you seem obsessed by these PMs I'm apparently getting. Aren't you getting any you poor olde thing?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

She doesn't need assistance by any means. She is simply a classy lady who is modest about her intelligence and good sense. The people who speak up for her recognize her classiness.

On the other hand, there are some people (check your mirror) who have so little going for them that the only thing they can do is disparage people who are so much brighter and nicer.



Wombatnomore said:


> How very convenient for you! Surprises me that one who thinks so highly of herself would need any assistance at all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I honestly can't think of a thing to say to you.



Wombatnomore said:


> And you seem obsessed by these PMs I'm apparently getting. Aren't you getting any you poor olde thing?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Whooooooo! MarilynKnits you made my day. Thanks.



MarilynKnits said:


> She doesn't need assistance by any means. She is simply a classy lady who is modest about her intelligence and good sense. The people who speak up for her recognize her classiness.
> 
> On the other hand, there are some people (check your mirror) who have so little going for them that the only thing they can do is disparage people who are so much brighter and nicer.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thanks again. Maybe it's my current avatar. Any suggestions for a change?


Yes, change it to a monkey, after all, 'monkey see monkey do'


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And you seem obsessed by these PMs I'm apparently getting. Aren't you getting any you poor olde thing?


She doesn't need people hiding snidely behind PMs. She is one of the people who has no need to be embarrassed by what she says or what agreeable people say to her.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I honestly can't think of a thing to say to you.


Good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks again. I save PM's for private things.



MarilynKnits said:


> She doesn't need people hiding snidely behind PMs. She is one of the people who has no need to be embarrassed by what she says or what agreeable people say to her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And you seem obsessed by these PMs I'm apparently getting. Aren't you getting any you poor olde thing?


Certainly not from the same people as you.

I have no idea whether you're young or old or middle aged; I can't even tell whether you're male or female - the things you write often read like messages from (here it comes) an arrogant frat boy. And I've no desire to find those things out. But age seems to loom large in your mind.

As for the PMs, I've seen public messages to you from a few people saying "I'll PM you about this," so there's no "apparently" about it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wom-batty: Isn't it late night time in Oz? Time to crawl into your burrow. You had a busy day here , Cuber!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And you seem obsessed by these PMs I'm apparently getting. Aren't you getting any you poor olde thing?


What was that about? You're quoting things I've never seen before.

Who cares?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Whooooooo! MarilynKnits you made my day. Thanks.


You need to have a good look in the mirror. I sense you are a person who is unfamiliar with self reflection.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> You need to have a good look in the mirror. I sense you are a person who is unfamiliar with self reflection.


At least she is someone who won't turn to stone when she looks in the mirror.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Mother Teresa?
> 
> Its obsession began before this avatar. Leave it; you look beautiful in that shade of green.


So does that wombat.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Certainly not from the same people as you.
> 
> I have no idea whether you're young or old or middle aged; I can't even tell whether you're male or female - the things you write often read like messages from (here it comes) an arrogant frat boy. And I've no desire to find those things out. But age seems to loom large in your mind.
> 
> As for the PMs, I've seen public messages to you from a few people saying "I'll PM you about this," so there's no "apparently" about it.


The fact you know nothing about me is a good thing and I can think of worse things than being an arrogant frat boy. You on the other hand lay your soul to bear (or should that be 'brain' to bear) in the hope of receiving the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist.

So you've seen people say they will send me a PM. In your words "WHO CARES."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, change it to a monkey, after all, 'monkey see monkey do'


You're beginning to sound like a snotty 13-year-old seeking attention. You've always been seeking attention, but you've never gotten down to that level. You're too moronic to waste time on.

I'm retiring from Wombat Combat. It's no fun sparring with an adolescent.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> So does that wombat.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG is the one who uses "you know nothing about me." Is she/he/it an acquaintance perhaps?



Wombatnomore said:


> The fact you know nothing about me is a good thing and I can think of worse things than being an arrogant frat boy. You on the other hand lay your soul to bear (or should that be 'brain' to bear) in the hope of receiving the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist.
> 
> So you've seen people say they will send me a PM. In your words "WHO CARES."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree. No fun. (But she is reminding me of KPG .)



Poor Purl said:


> You're beginning to sound like a snotty 13-year-old seeking attention. You've always been seeking attention, but you've never gotten down to that level. You're too moronic to waste time on.
> 
> I'm retiring from Wombat Combat. It's no fun sparring with an adolescent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> KPG is the one who uses "you know nothing about me." Is she/he/it an acquaintance perhaps?


What do you think? Then there's the perfectly grammatical sentence that it can't understand - another similarity. As well as the misspellings.

And this sentence makes as much sense as any of hers: 
"You on the other hand lay your soul to bear (or should that be 'brain' to bear) in the hope of receiving the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist."


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Wom-batty: Isn't it late night time in Oz? Time to crawl into your burrow. You had a busy day here , Cuber!


It's 0950 AM here. Learn about GMT. But then, Americans are so very insular - don't know much about the rest of the world.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> At least she is someone who won't turn to stone when she looks in the mirror.


Or break the mirror.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What do you think? Then there's the perfectly grammatical sentence that it can't understand - another similarity. As well as the misspellings.


So now it's time to resort to attacking the grammar and the spelling. Nothing more left in the armory eh? the Seems like a good time to go. You are so miserably predictable.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's 0950 AM here. Learn about GMT. But then, Americans are so very insular - don't know much about the rest of the world.


There is a world beyond New York City?

Well then Good Morning. Hope you have a frisky day.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're beginning to sound like a snotty 13-year-old seeking attention. You've always been seeking attention, but you've never gotten down to that level. You're too moronic to waste time on.
> 
> I'm retiring from Wombat Combat. It's no fun sparring with an adolescent.


At least I don't reduce myself to the level of calling people "moronic." The lengths some people go to when they have quite literally run out of ammunition.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> At least I don't reduce myself to the level of calling people "moronic." The lengths some people go to when they have quite literally run out of ammunition.


Maybe wombat is a male who has been "fixed" and that is why "it" refers to itself as Wombatnomore. Poor thing has lost it's identity and lives to make all others as miserable as "it" is and like a spoiled child will accept negative attention rather than being totally ignored. Sure seems to have no social graces what so ever and more masculine than feminine. Maybe, hormone replacement therapy would be beneficial. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Maybe wombat is a male who has been "fixed" and that is why "it" refers to itself as Wombatnomore. Poor thing has lost it's identity and lives to make all others as miserable as "it" is and like a spoiled child will accept negative attention rather than being totally ignored. Sure seems to have no social graces what so ever and more masculine than feminine. Maybe, hormone replacement therapy would be beneficial. :thumbup:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Where's Lorena when you need her?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Maybe wombat is a male who has been "fixed" and that is why "it" refers to itself as Wombatnomore. Poor thing has lost it's identity and lives to make all others as miserable as "it" is and like a spoiled child will accept negative attention rather than being totally ignored. Sure seems to have no social graces what so ever and more masculine than feminine. Maybe, hormone replacement therapy would be beneficial. :thumbup:


Cheeky, you always seem to know what I'm thinking.

It was given fair warning. It once said "Nobody wants to be called a moron" and I responded "Then nobody should act like a moron." How else would you describe its behavior?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Where's Lorena when you need her?


She's not needed. The fixing was already done.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> So now it's time to resort to attacking the grammar and the spelling. Nothing more left in the armory eh? the Seems like a good time to go. You are so miserably predictable.


It is called a comparison in style...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> There is a world beyond New York City? - - - -


Many years ago the New Yorker magazine had a map of the US. One sixth on the right was New York City. One sixth on the left was LA. The east side of NJ and the Hudson were fairly large. Chicago was a medium blob at the top of the middle. The rest was an amorphous nothing squeezed in between the coasts. If Florida and Texas were even on the map (DH and I haven't seen it in years and don't really remember) they were limp little things sort of dangling on the bottom of the picture. Not sure who the artist was, but it was someone who did a great deal of work for the magazine. I think it was in the late 50's or early 60's; we were both still going for either our bachelor's or master's in the city.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> At least I don't reduce myself to the level of calling people "moronic." The lengths some people go to when they have quite literally run out of ammunition.


Poor dear doesn't like moronic. Let's see how else we can get descriptive:
dimwitted? boneheaded? numbskulled? oafish? Oafish has a ring to it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Cheeky, you always seem to know what I'm thinking.
> 
> It was given fair warning. It once said "Nobody wants to be called a moron" and I responded "Then nobody should act like a moron." How else would you describe its behavior?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Truer words....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Poor dear doesn't like moronic. Let's see how else we can get descriptive:
> dimwitted? boneheaded? numbskulled? oafish? Oafish has a ring to it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: It's not funny, but I'm still laughing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Cheeky, you always seem to know what I'm thinking.
> 
> It was given fair warning. It once said "Nobody wants to be called a moron" and I responded "Then nobody should act like a moron." How else would you describe its behavior?


My Purl is such a stitch. First real laugh of my day.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, well... it is still getting all the attention it wants and the reassurance that those libs are mean mean mean.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Sweetie, it's one thing to click on every link you come across, but you must be able to THINK and discern the legitimate from the ridiculous.
> 
> You have made it abundantly clear you lack the ability to make sound judgements.
> 
> And I will leave it at that. I'm not going to continue arguing with someone so ridiculously misinformed and prone to cultish thinking.


WOW! Just dropped in to see what I've missed. You must be really threatened by me! What a reaction! I can't even count how many attacks! I'm honored!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, well... it is still getting all the attention it wants and the reassurance that those libs are mean mean mean.


Janet I gave it my 2 cents and that is all it's getting out of me. If it is reassured by our behavior that libs are mean than it has a false sense of reassurance and that is only it's own fault and not that of any libs I know. Another one with a martyr complex and nothing more.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Cheeky, you always seem to know what I'm thinking.
> 
> It was given fair warning. It once said "Nobody wants to be called a moron" and I responded "Then nobody should act like a moron." How else would you describe its behavior?


Thanks, Purl. I like to believe great minds think alike and find humor in the same things. :-D


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok! I've caught up and nobody has said ANYTHING! Won't find any stimulating conversation here! I'm outta here! You can rejoice!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ok! I've caught up and nobody has said ANYTHING! Won't find any stimulating conversation here! I'm outta here! You can rejoice!


Is she really gone that easily or will she pop up again like a Jack-In-the-box?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Is she really gone that easily or will she pop up again like a Jack-In-the-box?


Don't know, don't care. What color is your kitchen?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Sure was a nasty smell blowing in from Nebraska. Must have been knitter stepping in her own pile of doo doo. What a arse. She sure gave me a chuckle. :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sure was a nasty smell blowing in from Nebraska. Must have been knitter stepping in her own pile of doo doo. What a arse. She sure gave me a chuckle. :XD:


I still love that mask, I managed to unbury a couple of simple ones today, I am anxious to figure out what ribbon to couple them up with for hanging.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, KPG jumped up to let everyone know she's not beyond child-bearing age. Does she have actual children?


Only imaginary children, Purl.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sure was a nasty smell blowing in from Nebraska. Must have been knitter stepping in her own pile of doo doo. What a arse. She sure gave me a chuckle. :XD:


sometimes things posted are so inane that you can't help but laugh, Cheeks!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> WOW! Just dropped in to see what I've missed. You must be really threatened by me! What a reaction! I can't even count how many attacks! I'm honored!


Okay, so you have just told us that you can't count. Why would we be threatened???


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Many years ago the New Yorker magazine had a map of the US. One sixth on the right was New York City. One sixth on the left was LA. The east side of NJ and the Hudson were fairly large. Chicago was a medium blob at the top of the middle. The rest was an amorphous nothing squeezed in between the coasts. If Florida and Texas were even on the map (DH and I haven't seen it in years and don't really remember) they were limp little things sort of dangling on the bottom of the picture. Not sure who the artist was, but it was someone who did a great deal of work for the magazine. I think it was in the late 50's or early 60's; we were both still going for either our bachelor's or master's in the city.


It may have been the first one, by Saul Steinberg; I remember it as having more detail. Is this the one you mean?

The second one is more recent and very funny (DH's gastroenterologist has it hanging in his office).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Poor dear doesn't like moronic. Let's see how else we can get descriptive:
> dimwitted? boneheaded? numbskulled? oafish? Oafish has a ring to it.


I know I've already told you I love you, but it wouldn't hurt to tell you again.

Is an oafish anything like a herring?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> My Purl is such a stitch. First real laugh of my day.


At 9pm? Poor Sloth.

Oh, there's something for you in Harper's.

"Biologists theorized that the dangerous journeys three-toed sloths make to defecate at the bases of their trees encourage the pyralid moths that live in the sloths wet fur to lay more eggs on the fecal matter, allowing more moths to live on the sloths and in dying to fertilize the nutritious algae the sloths cultivate on themselves."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is she really gone that easily or will she pop up again like a Jack-In-the-box?


We're not intellectual enough for her. We could send her to D and P.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay, so you have just told us that you can't count. Why would we be threatened???


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Only imaginary children, Purl.


I think it's been decided that she hasn't enough imagination even for infants, Patty.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Don't know, don't care. What color is your kitchen?


If we're going for non sequiturs, here are some more Findings:



Harper's Magazine said:


> The high HIV infection rate on the Kenyan shores of Lake Victoria was blamed on the prevalence of sex-for-fish. A survey of three continents recorded crocodiles roosting in treetops. Some Toronto bees were building brood chambers out of masticated polyurethane caulk. A bee whose feet taste sweetness before saltiness is likelier to extend her tongue than is a bee who tastes saltiness before sweetness. Southern England was plagued by ferret thefts. The strongest wind gusts of British winter storms were reported at Great Dun Fell, Mumbles Head, and Needles.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Cheeky, you always seem to know what I'm thinking.
> 
> It was given fair warning. It once said "Nobody wants to be called a moron" and I responded "Then nobody should act like a moron." How else would you describe its behavior?


Poor Purl
moronic would be applicable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I honestly can't think of a thing to say to you.


damemary
you are marvelous.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sure was a nasty smell blowing in from Nebraska. Must have been knitter stepping in her own pile of doo doo. What a arse. She sure gave me a chuckle. :XD:


Cheeky Blighter
Hello Friend. Yikes that odor is annoying. I am sure we shall
have to endure more of it 'cause some folks are so full of it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Hello Friend. Yikes that odor is annoying. I am sure we shall
> have to endure more of it 'cause some folks are so full of it.


Maybe she needs to learn from the Wombat, to release it in cubes. Then it will stay in neat piles and won't go rolling all over.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We can hope, but I think she'll be back. For one thing she posts although she has nothing to say. I guess she misses us a lot more than we miss her.



SQM said:


> Is she really gone that easily or will she pop up again like a Jack-In-the-box?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You'll never guess mine.



Janet Cooke said:


> Don't know, don't care. What color is your kitchen?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember it well. Thanks.



Poor Purl said:


> It may have been the first one, by Saul Steinberg; I remember it as having more detail. Is this the one you mean?
> 
> The second one is more recent and very funny (DH's gastroenterologist has it hanging in his office).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I know I've already told you I love you, but it wouldn't hurt to tell you again.
> 
> Is an oafish anything like a herring?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> We're not intellectual enough for her. We could send her to D and P.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Huck.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> you are marvelous.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Hello Friend. Yikes that odor is annoying. I am sure we shall
> have to endure more of it 'cause some folks are so full of it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl says... 

A bee whose feet taste sweetness before saltiness is likelier to extend her tongue than is a bee who tastes saltiness before sweetness.

MS Janet responds: I will definitely stick my tongue out for chocolate. As much as I love fish, I doubt that anyone would want me to pay for it with sex, these days at least.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> You'll never guess mine.


Most likely not. My guess would be a sunset glow.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ok! I've caught up and nobody has said ANYTHING! Won't find any stimulating conversation here! I'm outta here! You can rejoice!


Don't let the door hit your butt on the way out.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for these. The Steinberg is really cute. I copied and sent it to DH.

But the one I remember is probably too old to have been scanned on the Internet. It had to be back in the 1950's when we were still the slide rule generation.

It was the outline of the contiguous lower 48 (possibly when there were still just 48), and New York City was huge in proportion, as was Los Angeles. The rest in the middle was a blob. Maybe it showed US 50 reached by going south on US1, then heading west to San Francisco with pictures of corn and cows in appropriate areas. It is so long since I saw it I can't be sure. We may have a copy somewhere in our file cabinet. If I ever find it I will try to get it on my PC so I can share.



Poor Purl said:


> It may have been the first one, by Saul Steinberg; I remember it as having more detail. Is this the one you mean?
> 
> The second one is more recent and very funny (DH's gastroenterologist has it hanging in his office).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Beige neutrals. Sunset glow sounds prettier. Thanks.



Janet Cooke said:


> Most likely not. My guess would be a sunset glow.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Thank you for these. The Steinberg is really cute. I copied and sent it to DH.
> 
> But the one I remember is probably too old to have been scanned on the Internet. It had to be back in the 1950's when we were still the slide rule generation.
> 
> It was the outline of the contiguous lower 48 (possibly when there were still just 48), and New York City was huge in proportion, as was Los Angeles. The rest in the middle was a blob. Maybe it showed US 50 reached by going south on US1, then heading west to San Francisco with pictures of corn and cows in appropriate areas. It is so long since I saw it I can't be sure. We may have a copy somewhere in our file cabinet. If I ever find it I will try to get it on my PC so I can share.


That's the one I remember, too, but I haven't found it yet. I'll look some more. Maybe Project Gutenberg has it.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> And you seem obsessed by these PMs I'm apparently getting.


You aren't "apparently" getting PM's. You're claiming to be getting PMs. Two different realities there.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, change it to a monkey, after all, 'monkey see monkey do'


Monkeynotwombat,

I don't see any rational reason she should be mimicking you.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> The fact you know nothing about me is a good thing and I can think of worse things than being an arrogant frat boy. You on the other hand lay your soul to bear (or should that be 'brain' to bear) in the hope of receiving the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist.
> 
> So you've seen people say they will send me a PM. In your words "WHO CARES."


She doesn't "care", she, as we all do, just thinks it's funny you're so sad and desperate that you're pretending that "people" are PMing you. Likely the only PM's you're getting is from yourself.

Pretty darn pathetic.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Monkeynotwombat,
> 
> I don't see any rational reason she should be mimicking you.


I see no rational reason she should even bother reading its messages.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> At 9pm? Poor Sloth.
> 
> Oh, there's something for you in Harper's.
> 
> "Biologists theorized that the dangerous journeys three-toed sloths make to defecate at the bases of their trees encourage the pyralid moths that live in the sloths wet fur to lay more eggs on the fecal matter, allowing more moths to live on the sloths and in dying to fertilize the nutritious algae the sloths cultivate on themselves."


Boy do I have a lot of company on me. Now I understand my total aversion to cooking. I really should have my food supply on my body. Now that some of my hair is algae-colored (blue-green) I will see what I can find in it for snack time. I need to climb down for some cubing  or am I mixing up my animals?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> What do you think? Then there's the perfectly grammatical sentence that it can't understand - another similarity. As well as the misspellings.
> 
> And this sentence makes as much sense as any of hers:
> "You on the other hand lay your soul to bear (or should that be 'brain' to bear) in the hope of receiving the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist."


Besides, don't we bare our souls?

It's true, anyway that the two of them keep baring their solecism in a variety of ways.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Which fact from Harper's was the most intriguing? I guess I am puzzled by the fish for sex comment. Or was it sex for fish? If the latter, I must recall that I have had sex for less than fish. If the former, my ex never asked that I go fishing before sex. He had other stranger interests.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> She doesn't "care", she, as we all do, just thinks it's funny you're so sad and desperate that you're pretending that "people" are PMing you. Likely the only PM's you're getting is from yourself.
> 
> Pretty darn pathetic.


How on earth did you figure out what it was saying, or did you? I'm still stymied by 
"You ... lay your soul to bear (or should that be 'brain' to bear) in the hope of receiving the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist." First, how does one lay one's soul/brain to bear anything? Could it have meant "lay your soul bare"? Or "bring your brain to bear"? And the "the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist." Form of a narcissist??? And if "accolades" are true, they acknowledge something admirable, not narcissism.

Funny, until last night, Wombat has made some kind of sense, except for its insistence that the Dame is evil. But now the language is indecipherable. It's not just a matter of grammar and spelling; it's a matter of syntax and semantics. Could you be right that there's a dual personality?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's 0950 AM here. Learn about GMT. But then, Americans are so very insular - don't know much about the rest of the world.


That is true about certain Americans, but they tend to be "Conservative", like you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Beige neutrals. Sunset glow sounds prettier. Thanks.


damemary
I may be turning my Ovens into greenhouses soon.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> So now it's time to resort to attacking the grammar and the spelling. Nothing more left in the armory eh?


No, you provide PLENTY of targets of which to aim. Your gross nescience is just ONE of many things justifiably ridiculed.

Unlike you, smart people can multitask.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> At least I don't reduce myself to the level of calling people "moronic." .


That's only because, compared to YOU they're geniuses.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Beige neutrals. Sunset glow sounds prettier. Thanks.


That's my daughter's house, all browns. I need color . 
Except for her kitchen which for some reason is a bright blue. 
She probably read that blue makes people eat less.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> That's my daughter's house, all browns. I need color .
> Except for her kitchen which for some reason is a bright blue.
> She probably read that blue makes people eat less.


Can I infer then that brown would make people eat more? Is that logically sound PP? And if so, what association would brown have with eating food?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Boy do I have a lot of company on me. Now I understand my total aversion to cooking. I really should have my food supply on my body. Now that some of my hair is algae-colored (blue-green) I will see what I can find in it for snack time. I need to climb down for some cubing  or am I mixing up my animals?


Just keep those moths away from your yarn. How are the tube socks coming along?

My son used to love a children's book in which the man had a big fuzzy beard and would often poke around in it to find a snack that fell in there during a meal. I'll remember the title sometime this week and let you know; you may get some pointers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Besides, don't we bare our souls?
> 
> It's true, anyway that the two of keep baring their solecism in a variety of ways.


You not only beat me to it; you said it so much better.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Can I infer then that brown would make people eat more? Is that logically sound PP? And if so, what association would brown have with eating food?


The final result? aside from growing, of course.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Which fact from Harper's was the most intriguing? I guess I am puzzled by the fish for sex comment. Or was it sex for fish? If the latter, I must recall that I have had sex for less than fish. If the former, my ex never asked that I go fishing before sex. He had other stranger interests.


It was definitely the fish, though it took me a while to parse the bee. The whole thing was chock full of important facts.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Poor dear doesn't like moronic. Let's see how else we can get descriptive:
> dimwitted? boneheaded? numbskulled? oafish? Oafish has a ring to it.


Imbecilic seems apropos. Cockamamie, when we're being generous.

Why is it that stupid people seem to think there's some special protection rule that says that no one's supposed to identify stupid people for what they are?

Everyone's supposed to pretend It has an IQ above 70 when It demonstrates daily otherwise?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Two more inches before I start the toe procedure. But I am spending grueling hours working with my co-author on our text - so I don't have the time to knit so much. Hopefully tonight I can knit a bit while I watch the theories about the plane and hear the pilots getting smeared with no evidence. 

Thanks for the reminder re:yarn and moths. Maybe my cat, can rouse herself for even a second, to fetch a moth and put it in my hair.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Just keep those moths away from your yarn. How are the tube socks coming along?
> 
> My son used to love a children's book in which the man had a big fuzzy beard and would often poke around in it to find a snack that fell in there during a meal. I'll remember the title sometime this week and let you know; you may get some pointers.


The Twits?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> No, you provide PLENTY of targets of which to aim. Your gross nescience is just ONE of many things justifiably ridiculed.
> 
> Unlike you, smart people can multitask.


Wow. "Nescience." You have my accolade!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> WOW! Just dropped in to see what I've missed. You must be really threatened by me! What a reaction! I can't even count how many attacks! I'm honored!


Just speaking truths. With people like you truth is always threatened.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Can I infer then that brown would make people eat more? Is that logically sound PP? And if so, what association would brown have with eating food?


I absolutely will not go into that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Why is it that stupid people seem to think there's some special protection rule that says that no one's supposed to identify stupid people for what they are?


Because they're stupid.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The Twits?


YES!!! How nice it must be to be young enough that your memory works in the morning.

Was that by Roald Dahl?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Two more inches before I start the toe procedure. But I am spending grueling hours working with my co-author on our text - so I don't have the time to knit so much. Hopefully tonight I can knit a bit while I watch the theories about the plane and hear the pilots getting smeared with no evidence.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder re:yarn and moths. Maybe my cat, can rouse herself for even a second, to fetch a moth and put it in my hair.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> YES!!! How nice it must be to be young enough that your memory works in the morning.
> 
> Was that by Roald Dahl?


I do believe so, it was a great story. We will have to make a trip to the library.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I may be turning my Ovens into greenhouses soon.


I wish Hitler had said that. It would have saved a lot of trouble.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I do believe so, it was a great story. We will have to make a trip to the library.


DH has a beard (a neat, trim one), and every once in a while I will notice a cereal flake stuck to it. I never know whether to point it out or to leave it until snack time.

Your little guy will love it. I hope.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I wish Hitler had said that. It would have saved a lot of trouble.


You have that right, what suggestions could we make to Homeland Security about drones?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> How on earth did you figure out what it was saying, or did you? I'm still stymied by
> "You ... lay your soul to bear (or should that be 'brain' to bear) in the hope of receiving the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist." First, how does one lay one's soul/brain to bear anything? Could it have meant "lay your soul bare"? Or "bring your brain to bear"? And the "the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist." Form of a narcissist??? And if "accolades" are true, they acknowledge something admirable, not narcissism.
> 
> Funny, until last night, Wombat has made some kind of sense, except for its insistence that the Dame is evil. But now the language is indecipherable. It's not just a matter of grammar and spelling; it's a matter of syntax and semantics. Could you be right that there's a dual personality?


Maybe she's drunk again, or missed her meds?

It's all upset someone else is receiving "accolades" because It's so undeserving of getting it's own.

It's jealous.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> You have that right, what suggestions could we make to Homeland Security about drones?


Can they be used as cloud seeders to make rain? The west coast is still parched.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Maybe she's drunk again, or missed her meds?
> 
> It's all upset someone else is receiving "accolades" because It's so undeserving of getting it's own.
> 
> It's jealous.


You've mentioned that before. It's perfectly obvious.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Because they're stupid.


Doh!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Two more inches before I start the toe procedure. But I am spending grueling hours working with my co-author on our text - so I don't have the time to knit so much. Hopefully tonight I can knit a bit while I watch the theories about the plane and hear the pilots getting smeared with no evidence.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder re:yarn and moths. Maybe my cat, can rouse herself for even a second, to fetch a moth and put it in my hair.


I just reread this and realized what you meant about "two more inches." That's pretty fast. The first time I read it I thought "the toe procedure" was something sloths do before heading down, like sharpening their toes so they can dig them into the tree bark.

Can't say I have no imagination.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Doh!


I woke up with a miserable cold and sore throat this morning, and you've made me forget it all. Everyone's so funny this morning, but you're the pithiest, Lisa.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> You've mentioned that before. It's perfectly obvious.


I suppose. But it's amazing how many times It exhibits the envy. You'd think It would have a little more dignity.

... nah... I guess we _wouldn't_ think that. When It's desperately moronic, I guess It loses any sense of selfdom.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I suppose. But it's amazing how many times It exhibits the envy. You'd think It would have a little more dignity.
> 
> ... nah... I we wouldn't think that. When It's desperately moronic, I guess It loses any sense of selfdom.


What shape would a wombat's dignity take? Not cubic, I hope.

Seriously, you're right. Last night I swear, it sounded like me when I was in my teens. Only with less selfdom.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I woke up with a miserable cold and sore throat this morning, and you've made me forget it all. Everyone's so funny this morning, but you're the pithiest, Lisa.


Oooh, I like that word. Pithy. I'll take it!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Oooh, I like that word. Pithy. I'll take it!


You wouldn't if I had called you "Litha."


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> You wouldn't if I had called you "Litha."


LOL... not at all Sithy!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

On a different note, I was watching R. Prebus yesterday on the news. If you removed the vowels from his name it would spell RNC PR BS. Thilly, huh?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> On a different note, I was watching R. Prebus yesterday on the news. If you removed the vowels from his name it would spell RNC PR BS. Thilly, huh?


Wow. Talk about apropos!

Although, BS is a polite way of putting it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> On a different note, I was watching R. Prebus yesterday on the news. If you removed the vowels from his name it would spell RNC PR BS. Thilly, huh?


Wow! Good on you for seeing that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> How on earth did you figure out what it was saying, or did you? I'm still stymied by
> "You ... lay your soul to bear (or should that be 'brain' to bear) in the hope of receiving the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist." First, how does one lay one's soul/brain to bear anything? Could it have meant "lay your soul bare"? Or "bring your brain to bear"? And the "the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist." Form of a narcissist??? And if "accolades" are true, they acknowledge something admirable, not narcissism.
> 
> Funny, until last night, Wombat has made some kind of sense, except for its insistence that the Dame is evil. But now the language is indecipherable. It's not just a matter of grammar and spelling; it's a matter of syntax and semantics. Could you be right that there's a dual personality?


I'm not sure about everything you've said, but perhaps we are being encouraged to "bear" our souls and/or brains because they are so filled with goodness and intelligence, and therefore weighty, and we need all the strength we can get to bear them. Oh, dear, i just remembered our souls are intangible, so they probably don't weigh much. It's our formidably intelligence-filled brains that are so heavy...







I'll hang out with these guys until someone enlightens me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not sure about everything you've said, but perhaps we are being encouraged to "bear" our souls and/or brains because they are so filled with goodness and intelligence, and therefore weighty, and we need all the strength we can get to bear them. Oh, dear, i just remembered our souls are intangible, so they probably don't weigh much. It's our formidably intelligence-filled brains that are so heavy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you've got it, by Jove. They should give you a good time this afternoon. Have fun.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I woke up with a miserable cold and sore throat this morning, and you've made me forget it all. Everyone's so funny this morning, but you're the pithiest, Lisa.


I had that illness 3 weeks ago and my co-author is recovering from it now. Seems to be a real NY illness. In 2-3 days the worst will be over and you will be left with a stuffed nose for another week or so.

Feel better soon. Zi gazunt! (sp?)


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> She doesn't "care", she, as we all do, just thinks it's funny you're so sad and desperate that you're pretending that "people" are PMing you. Likely the only PM's you're getting is from yourself.
> 
> Pretty darn pathetic.


From someone who professes to be so smart! Another true narcissist.

Read the posts properly! You're so terribly confused as usual.

When I read your posts, the visual is "pretty darn pathetic." Especially that bulging vein on your temple! Quick, massage it, you don't want it to BLOW now do you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're observing the same things about Wombat. She's not as smart as she imagines herself to be. Liar, liar. Pants on fire.



VocalLisa said:


> You aren't "apparently" getting PM's. You're claiming to be getting PMs. Two different realities there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are so right. She's the last or second-last person I would mimic. I might laugh at her, but never try to imitate her. Thank you.



VocalLisa said:


> Monkeynotwombat,
> 
> I don't see any rational reason she should be mimicking you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Besides, don't we bare our souls?
> 
> It's true, anyway that the two of them keep baring their solecism in a variety of ways.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Which fact from Harper's was the most intriguing? I guess I am puzzled by the fish for sex comment. Or was it sex for fish? If the latter, I must recall that I have had sex for less than fish. If the former, my ex never asked that I go fishing before sex. He had other stranger interests.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I vote yes. I'm hearing from many people who see a similarity.



Poor Purl said:


> How on earth did you figure out what it was saying, or did you? I'm still stymied by
> "You ... lay your soul to bear (or should that be 'brain' to bear) in the hope of receiving the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist." First, how does one lay one's soul/brain to bear anything? Could it have meant "lay your soul bare"? Or "bring your brain to bear"? And the "the accolades so true to the form of a narcissist." Form of a narcissist??? And if "accolades" are true, they acknowledge something admirable, not narcissism.
> 
> Funny, until last night, Wombat has made some kind of sense, except for its insistence that the Dame is evil. But now the language is indecipherable. It's not just a matter of grammar and spelling; it's a matter of syntax and semantics. Could you be right that there's a dual personality?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> That is true about certain Americans, but they tend to be "Conservative", like you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are always the most creative of us all.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I may be turning my Ovens into greenhouses soon.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> That's only because, compared to YOU they're geniuses.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: ROTFL and gasping for air.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nothing makes me skip chocolate.



Janet Cooke said:


> That's my daughter's house, all browns. I need color .
> Except for her kitchen which for some reason is a bright blue.
> She probably read that blue makes people eat less.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think the colors affect your eating works for me. Completely different parts of my brain.

I've found that I steer away from 'warm' colors here in the desert though.



SQM said:


> Can I infer then that brown would make people eat more? Is that logically sound PP? And if so, what association would brown have with eating food?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

All my crumbs end up on my ample front porch.



Poor Purl said:


> Just keep those moths away from your yarn. How are the tube socks coming along?
> 
> My son used to love a children's book in which the man had a big fuzzy beard and would often poke around in it to find a snack that fell in there during a meal. I'll remember the title sometime this week and let you know; you may get some pointers.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Nothing makes me skip chocolate.


Do I know my kid or what?

http://www.ehow.com/info_8117969_colors-suppress-appetite.html

I would have opted for blue dinnerware...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And everyone's intelligence is above average? NOT.



VocalLisa said:


> Imbecilic seems apropos. Cockamamie, when we're being generous.
> 
> Why is it that stupid people seem to think there's some special protection rule that says that no one's supposed to identify stupid people for what they are?
> 
> Everyone's supposed to pretend It has an IQ above 70 when It demonstrates daily otherwise?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is your cat as lazy as mine? Ethel Mertz won't chase bugs, much less other critters for love or treats. Love her anyway. Tell us about your cat.



SQM said:


> Two more inches before I start the toe procedure. But I am spending grueling hours working with my co-author on our text - so I don't have the time to knit so much. Hopefully tonight I can knit a bit while I watch the theories about the plane and hear the pilots getting smeared with no evidence.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder re:yarn and moths. Maybe my cat, can rouse herself for even a second, to fetch a moth and put it in my hair.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> The Twits?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm impressed too. I bow to the Empress of Words.



Poor Purl said:


> Wow. "Nescience." You have my accolade!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Just speaking truths. With people like you truth is always threatened.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you very much.



Poor Purl said:


> I absolutely will not go into that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wonderful thought. Thanks Purl.



Poor Purl said:


> I wish Hitler had said that. It would have saved a lot of trouble.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought the same thing. That should scare you.



Poor Purl said:


> I just reread this and realized what you meant about "two more inches." That's pretty fast. The first time I read it I thought "the toe procedure" was something sloths do before heading down, like sharpening their toes so they can dig them into the tree bark.
> 
> Can't say I have no imagination.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> I suppose. But it's amazing how many times It exhibits the envy. You'd think It would have a little more dignity.
> 
> ... nah... I guess we _wouldn't_ think that. When It's desperately moronic, I guess It loses any sense of selfdom.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You are on a roll today. Now we all have a picture in mind.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> What shape would a wombat's dignity take? Not cubic, I hope.
> 
> Seriously, you're right. Last night I swear, it sounded like me when I was in my teens. Only with less selfdom.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Call 911.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> From someone who professes to be so smart! Another true narcissist.


You're sounding jealous again



Wombatnomore said:


> Read the posts properly! You're so terribly confused as usual.


No, I got it right the first time.



Wombatnomore said:


> When I read your posts, the visual is ...


Your paranoid delusional visuals are just that.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> - - - And if so, what association would brown have with eating food?


In a word CHOCOLATE


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just a silly day.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not sure about everything you've said, but perhaps we are being encouraged to "bear" our souls and/or brains because they are so filled with goodness and intelligence, and therefore weighty, and we need all the strength we can get to bear them. Oh, dear, i just remembered our souls are intangible, so they probably don't weigh much. It's our formidably intelligence-filled brains that are so heavy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

JFYE


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I had that illness 3 weeks ago and my co-author is recovering from it now. Seems to be a real NY illness. In 2-3 days the worst will be over and you will be left with a stuffed nose for another week or so.
> 
> Feel better soon. Zi gazunt! (sp?)


It has migrated to this side of old Henry. I have a couple of friends who are having trouble shaking it. Both are diabetic, and that may have a bearing on colds being worse and lasting longer than for healthier people.

Gazunt, gezunt, doesn't matter - it is the good wishes that are important, and they are sure going your way.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Is your cat as lazy as mine? Ethel Mertz won't chase bugs, much less other critters for love or treats. Love her anyway. Tell us about your cat.


Thanks for asking. She is a typical brown tabby. She will be 3 years old, maybe, in April. She was dumped on Roosevelt Island when she was 4 months (?) and lived in a cat colony here that is tended by a non-profit for about an additional 4 months outside. She is an omega cat so the other cats bullied her a lot, I was told. When I took her in she could only hiss and scratch my face. In the course of my career, I learned behavioral management so I applied the theory to Yardley and now she is very docile with me. She does absolutely nothing except jump on the sink for a drink. Otherwise, nada. Eating and cubing, of course and very rarely chasing a little felt mouse around the apt.

She is a sloth in cat's clothing.

Again, thanks for asking. Describe who you live with now.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> You are so right. She's the last or second-last person I would mimic. I might laugh at her, but never try to imitate her. Thank you.


Explain to me how I was mimicking you?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Explain to me how I was mimicking you?


Try reading the post again. Sheesh.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> JFYE


Those are really too much.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Just a silly day.


And just a silly Monkey!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Try reading the post again. Sheesh.


Try pulling your great big head in. Sheesh!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Try pulling your great big head in. Sheesh!


Click.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> JFYE


Good god! You've got an awful lot of time on your hands!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Click.


Hang on, have you got a head? Click.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> All my crumbs end up on my ample front porch.


...because that's what happens to poor Monkeys when they eat!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> And everyone's intelligence is above average? NOT.


Well fortunately for you, monkeys do have some come cognitive abilities - some though, not a lot.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Those are really too much.


Especially the last - utterly too much!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Maybe she's drunk again, or missed her meds?
> 
> I've noticed you've used this assumption on others quite a lot and I do believe that it's you, not the rest of us who is psychologically projecting here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> VocalLisa said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe she's drunk again, or missed her meds?
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> JFYE


VocalLisa
Thank you. That is really cute.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Do I know my kid or what?
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/info_8117969_colors-suppress-appetite.html
> 
> I would have opted for blue dinnerware...


Janet Cooke
when GOOD Bread and fine Butter are in front of me plus a little Rose Hip Jam, nothing supresses my appetite.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janet Cooke
> when GOOD Bread and fine Butter are in front of me plus a little Rose Hip Jam, nothing supresses my appetite.


Uh huh, tell me about it. Maybe I should get some blue dinnerware.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Explain to me how I was mimicking you?


Learn to read.

No one claimed that.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> And just a silly Monkey!


Again, learn to read.

Yes, we already pointed out that you're the Monkey.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Try pulling your great big head in. Sheesh!


Again, you read things ackbasswards. Your reading comprehension skills are imbecilic.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Good god! You've got an awful lot of time on your hands!


Took me hardly any time at all.

Evidently it takes you a long time to do, what is for me, a very quick Google search.

I understand however, because your brain moves in a developmentally slow pace, you presume everyone is as intellectually disabled as you, but that's not the case.

Some of us have the time to be silly as well as substantive. I know that's beyond your capabilities though, so I'll give the wannabeWombat a break this time.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hang on, have you got a head? Click.


Your "comebacks" are pathetically unclever.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> ...because that's what happens to poor Monkeys when they eat!


.... your eating habits really are boring.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Well fortunately for you, monkeys do have some come cognitive abilities - some though, not a lot.


Exactly what I was trying to explain to you re:Google searches.

You seem to think it takes a lot of time to do search and post a few images. But that's because, MsMonkey, your cognitive abilities are slow and you presume everyone is as slow as you. We're not.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> VocalLisa said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe she's drunk again, or missed her meds?
> ...












So what's your excuse of not knowing how to use the quoting code on this board or presuming it takes a long time to collect a few pics and post them ... are you drunk or just stupid?

If I'm posting while being a drunk (I'm not), I STILL don't make the posting "mistakes" that you make.

So, if you're not drunk... it must be you're just plain ol' stupid.

Thanks for clarifying that for us all.

Although, I think the chronic nature of your discombobulation points to being BOTH drunk and stupid.

Either way, it's sad for you.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> VocalLisa said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe she's drunk again, or missed her meds?
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Not that I think we should get back on track or anything...

http://rhrealitycheck.org/article/2013/11/05/anatomy-of-the-war-on-women-how-the-koch-brothers-are-funding-the-anti-choice-agenda/

Just a section, for the full story go through the link, please.

The Koch Connection

RH Reality Checks review of tax records filed by the Center to Protect Patient Rights (CPPR), taken together with a Politico report on the tax records of Freedom Partners, show these so-called free-market organizations, both linked to the Koch brothers, dispensing tens of millions of dollars to groups whose mission it is to end reproductive rights. CPPR was founded in 2009, and is described by the Los Angeles Times as a primary conduit for anonymous political money in the 2010 midterm [congressional] election. Freedom Partners was founded two years later, just in time to help shape the landscape of the 2012 presidential, congressional, and legislative races.

Koch Brothers Funding of Anti-Choice Groups, by Organization

Freedom Partners

Since it was founded in late 2011, Freedom Partners, which Politico has called the Koch brothers secret bank, has given millions to anti-choice organizations:

more than $8 million to Concerned Women for America Legislative Action Committee
$32 million to Americans for Prosperity
$15.7 million to 60 Plus
Freedom Partners via CPPR

Since November 2011, the Center to Protect Patient Rights (CPPR) has recieved about $115 million from Freedom Partners. CPPR also took in some $11 million from Americans for Job Security, another pass-through group with connections to prominent businessmen Bob Fisher (director of The Gap, Inc.), Charles Schwab (founder and chairman of Charles Schwab Corporation), and Eli Broad (founder, KB Home and Sun America).

CPPR, in turn, has long had deep funding ties to anti-choice organizations. Here is a list of CPPR disbursements to anti-choice organizations by year.

CPPR 2009

$2.6 million to 60 Plus
$2.25 million to Americans for Prosperity
$250,000 to Independent Womens Voice
$25,000 to Nebraska Right to Life
CPPR 2010

$9 million to 60 Plus
$1.9 million to Americans for Prosperity
$1 million to the Susan B. Anthony List
$559,000 to Americans United for Life Action
$45,000 to Americans United for Life
CPPR 2011

$2.4 million to 60 Plus
$1.5 million to Concerned Women for America Legislative Action Committee
Through the creation of non-profit organizations under sections 501(c)(4) and 501(c)(6) of the tax code, the Kochs and other political money-wranglers concocted several layers of obfuscation for their well-heeled friends to hide behind. The tax code protects groups in those categories from having to reveal their donors.

By its name, you might take the Koch-linked CPPRnow apparently defunct, according to the nonpartisan Center for Responsive Politicsas yet another astroturf group launched to oppose Obamacare. Run by longtime Koch political operative Sean Noble, CPPR was indeed that, but it was much, much more. Known in political parlance as a pass-through group, CPPR was used by big, unnamed donors to pass money to other organizations, apparently as a means of further obscuring the original source of the funding.

RH Reality Check, examining CPPRs tax filings, confirmed reporting by NARAL Pro-Choice America and American Bridge that in 2010, it granted more than $1 million to the Susan B. Anthony (SBA) List, about half of the $2 million the group spent that year on advertising for anti-choice candidates and against pro-choice candidates in state and federal races across the country. The CPPR grant accounted for nearly 15 percent of the groups overall revenues that year.

In Ohio, the SBA List mounted billboards in 2010 making the false claim that Obamacare included taxpayer-funded abortion. (When the Ohio Election Commission ruled that the billboards had to be taken down because the states election law prohibits false claims, the SBA List launched a legal challenge, which it has since lost in Ohio courts. The group has asked the U.S. Supreme Court to review Ohios decision.)

In the 2012 elections, the SBA List upped its game, spending more than $11 million on races across the country, according to a memo reported by The Hill. Because 2012 tax filings were not yet available for public view at the time of publication, we cannot report whether CPPR provided any of those ad dollars.

CPPRs generosity to groups that push for laws restricting access to reproductive health care and limit womens rights in pregnancy doesnt end with the SBA List. In 2010, it provided Americans United for Life Action (AULA) with 39 percent of the groups operating budget that year. Its likely that the $559,000 AULA received from CPPR accounted for the $425,374 that it spent, according to AULAs tax filing, on elections that year. CPPR also gave an additional $45,000 in 2010 to AULAs sibling organization, Americans United for Life.

In 2011, CPPR gave $1.5 million to the Concerned Women for America Legislative Action Committee (CWALAC); that more than filled the $500,000 hole Mother Jones Stephanie Mencimer reported the organization dug for itself after spending $2 million in the 2010 electionswith a cool $1 million left over for the committees anti-choice lobbying in state legislatures, and millions more to come from Freedom Partners, another Koch-linked group. CWALAC was deeply involved in pushing the passage of the Texas anti-choice law.

CPPR also dispensed smaller sums to other anti-choice groups, including $250,000 in 2009 to Independent Womens Voice, which opposes the birth control benefit in the Affordable Care Act, and $25,000 to Nebraska Right to Life, which the following year helped pass the first state-level 20-week abortion ban, based on a model bill crafted by the National Right to Life Committee.

So where does CPPR get its money? Like other 501(c)(4) non-profits, it doesnt have to disclose its donors. But tax filings from Freedom Partners, a 501(c)(6) organization, show, according to an investigation by Politicos Mike Allen and Jim VandeHei, that since November 2011 CPPR took in some $115 million from Freedom Partners, which Politico editors dubbed the Koch brothers secret bank.

And lest you think CPPRs $1.5 million grant to the CWALAC was extraordinarily generous, Freedom Partners also gifted CWALAC with more than $8 million since Freedom Partners founding in late 2011, according to the Politico report.

That would make Freedom Partners a sort of granddaddy pass-through group, providing pass-through money to another pass-through organizationCPPRwhich, in turn, gave $1.5 million of granddaddys money to an anti-choice group, CWALAC, to which granddaddy had already given millions.

Until Politico broke the story of Freedom Partners free-spending involvement in the 2012 elections, few in Washington knew of the groups existence, despite the presence of longtime Koch confidante Richard Fink, a former president of two Koch family foundations, on Freedom Partners board. [Freedom Partners] made grants of $236 million  meaning a totally unknown group was the largest sugar daddy for conservative groups in the last election, write Allen and VandeHei.

Donors to the group, they report, are drawn from the network that attends the Koch brothers super-secret annual retreats, and pay around $100,000 annually in dues.

Americans for Job Security, another pass-through group with a free enterprise kind of name, donated some $11 million to CPPR. Donors to Americans for Job Security, according to the Los Angeles Times, include business giants Bob Fisher, chairman of The Gap chain of retail stores; Charles Schwab, chairman of the eponymous brokerage firm; and Eli Broad, the entrepreneur and philanthropist. All are billionaires.

Dark Money and Not-So-Strange Bedfellows

The courts decision in Citizens United was handed down just as campaigns for the 2010 midterm congressional and legislative elections got under way, allowing the right to capitalize on resentment against the election of the nations first African-American president, who, during his presidential campaign, had been vilified with false narratives about his birthplace, religious faith, and ideology.

Now armed with the ability to spend unrestricted sums, yielded from the contributions of unnamed donors, to influence political campaigns, a group such as the Koch-funded Americans for Prosperityone of two major organizations responsible for organizing Tea Party groups in 2009 by ginning up opposition to the Affordable Care Actwas free to spend some $40 million, by its own accounting, on an estimated 100 races across the country in 2010. (The other was FreedomWorks, which was also founded with Koch money, but no longer receives funding from the brothers, according to FreedomWorks leaders.)

The result was a transfer of power in the U.S. House of Representatives from the Democrats to the Republicans, as the GOP picked up 63 seats. At the state level, the Republican gains were even more stark, with Republicans gaining control of an additional 11 state legislatures to the 14 they already held, and winning a net gain of six governors mansions, bringing the total number of GOP governors that year to 29.

According to the Guttmacher Institute, since 2011the year those elected in 2010 took powerstate legislatures have passed more than 200 restrictions on abortion. Thats about the same number that had passed in the prior 10 years combined, writes Esmé E. Deprez of Bloomberg.

Ohio state Sen. Nina Turner marks the attack on public workers in her state in 2010spearheaded by the Koch-linked American Legislative Exchange Council (ALEC), the national free-enterprise group that also led the charge against public-sector workers and unions in Wisconsin and Indiana that yearas the opening gambit in the right-wing, state-based legislative offensive that culminated this legislative session with the anti-choice measures shoved, last minute, into the states budget bill. Its not happenstance, she told RH Reality Check. It is well-organized.

It follows that attacks on reproductive rights came on the heels of the assault against labor unions, public-sector workers, and poor people that began, most famously, in Wisconsin, as soon as the Republican right racked up impressive state-level wins in 2010, or that renewed attacks on voting rights ensued at the same time.

Unlike the more homogenous Republican Party, the Democratic coalition includes voters from a range of populations, including members of organized labor as well as members of ethnic and racial minority groups whose participation in elections has historically depended on voting rights protections. If you make it harder to organize those voters, or more difficult for them to pass muster at the polls, as voter ID laws do, you diminish the coalitions impact.

So whether were going backwards with the war on women, whether were going backwards with workers rights, or backwards with voting rights, Turner said, if you look at what is happening across this nation, we are not progressing; were regressing.

The Republican right, on the other hand, comprises mostly white, married people who appear to be motivated by the fear of the change in family structures wrought by the feminist and gay rights movements, and the emerging political power of non-white people paved by the civil rights movement.

Members of the Koch network are primarily motivated by a quest to eliminate worker, consumer, and environmental protections in the interest of reaping even greater profits for their businesses. In order to accrue power in the electoral arena, however, theyre apparently all too eager to feed the fears of white social conservativesincluding the fear of government intrusionwho can be counted on to vote against liberals.

While most of the groups behind the attacks on unions claim no official position on abortion or reproductive health, they share an interest with anti-choice groups in depleting the power of Democrats, who are more inclined to support reproductive rights. In most states, in fact, the very same legislators who champion the rights pro-business, anti-regulatory agenda were the ones who advanced legislation to heap new and destructive regulations on abortion clinics, and to restrict womens rights.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Read about 20 pages of garbage so to wombat & knitter this is for you:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> WOW! Just dropped in to see what I've missed. You must be really threatened by me! What a reaction! I can't even count how many attacks! I'm honored!


KFB, the only threats I perceive from your posts are migraines brought on by your excessive use of exclamation points.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

maysmom said:


> KFB, the only threats I perceive from your posts are migraines brought on by your excessive use of exclamation points.


 :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Learn to read.
> 
> No one claimed that.


True, I did not read the quote properly.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Again, learn to read.
> 
> Yes, we already pointed out that you're the Monkey.


Stop being mean to Damemary. I think she's had enough.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Again, you read things ackbasswards. Your reading comprehension skills are imbecilic.


You know, you often call people imbecilic, stupid, drunk, moronic etc., and that says more about you than the recipients of your attacks.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Took me hardly any time at all.
> 
> Evidently it takes you a long time to do, what is for me, a very quick Google search.
> 
> ...


Now you're accusing me of being developmentally slow and intellectually disabled. You have an awful lot of issues - no wonder you continuously psychologically project.

Perhaps you need to see someone. Oh, and check out a cardiologist while you're at it. That throbbing vein on your temple smacks of malignant hypertension!

S


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Your "comebacks" are pathetically unclever.


And yet you insert a laughing portrait of yourself! I think I was funny.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Exactly what I was trying to explain to you re:Google searches.
> 
> You seem to think it takes a lot of time to do search and post a few images. But that's because, MsMonkey, your cognitive abilities are slow and you presume everyone is as slow as you. We're not.


I asked you to stop being mean to Damemary. I suggest you look at your own comprehension skills.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So what's your excuse of not knowing how to use the quoting code on this board or presuming it takes a long time to collect a few pics and post them ... are you drunk or just stupid?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> At lease Lisa is not shouting out of an empty attic. Maybe she is a better analyst than you comprehend.


Maybe SHE'S just a drunk!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Read about 20 pages of garbage so to wombat & knitter this is for you:


Bullies is not the right word for them. They're bored old souls with nothing better to do than to hang around and wait for the opportunity to engage in spite.

A good example of this is on the DV thread. One of their own even had a go at them - accused them of being verbally abusive and trying to incite their political opponents. Oh mercy...


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Read about 20 pages of garbage so to wombat & knitter this is for you:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Stop being mean to Damemary. I think she's had enough.


Now you think you're Damemary? It wasn't enough to be mimicking her, now you actually think you ARE her?

Boy, I guess your having trouble keeping track of your multiple personalities ... more evidence of your missing your meds.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> You know, you often call people imbecilic, stupid, drunk, moronic etc., and that says more about you than the recipients of your attacks.


Yes, that I'm an excellent judge of character, or lack thereof as is the case here.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Now you're accusing me of being developmentally slow and intellectually disabled. You have an awful lot of issues - no wonder you continuously psychologically project.
> 
> Perhaps you need to see someone. Oh, and check out a cardiologist while you're at it. That throbbing vein on your temple smacks of malignant hypertension!
> 
> S


So, have you figured out how to put two quotes on the same page yet with the BB code? Have you managed to figure out how to search for and post a picture in less than 10 seconds... or is that computer stuff just too overwhelming for ya?

As I said, that vein comes from laughing so hard at you. Your imbecility is truly something to behold and very entertaining.

P.S. I do admit to a certain amount of inexactness in my designation of certain intellectual levels. Imbecile, traditionally is an adult with a mental age of roughly 6 to 9 -- above an idiot but beneath a moron.

From the Journal of Proceedings and Addresses of the National Education Association of the United States, July 1910:



> Linnæus had introduced morisis "idiocy."
> 
> The feeble-minded may be divided into: (1) Those who are totally arrested before the age of three so that they show the attainment of a two-year-old child or less; these are the idiots. (2) Those so retarded that they become permanently arrested between the ages of three and seven; these are imbeciles. (3) Those so retarded that they become arrested between the ages of seven and twelve; these were formerly called feeble-minded, the same term that is applied to the whole group. We are now proposing to call them morons, this word being the Greek for "fool." The English word "fool" as formerly used describes exactly this grade of child--one who is deficient in judgment or sense.


So, admittedly I was giving too much credit at times. So I apologize for the sloppiness in my vocabulary. Still I think most people will get the gist since what I pointed out is so self-evident. Perhaps not the imbeciles, idiots OR morons... but I digress.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> VocalLisa said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Hmmm. Interesting. Besides being awfully cute... what is it about that "laughing portrait of myself" you are presuming looks like me and why did you think that would be a sly insult?

I know what your insinuation was, and I bet so does everyone else here... but let's see if you have the guts or honesty to admit it out loud here.

My guess, you don't have the capacity to be honest about it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> So, admittedly I was giving too much credit at times. So I apologize for the sloppiness in my vocabulary. Still I think most people will get the gist since what I pointed out is so self-evident. Perhaps not the imbeciles, idiots OR morons... but I digress.


Have another drink. What with your psych projection working overtime and your pulsating temporal vein getting bluer by the minute, maybe it would be best. Again, have another drink!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Hmmm. Interesting. Besides being awfully cute... what is it about that "laughing portrait of myself" you are presuming looks like me?
> 
> I think I know what your insinuation was, and I bet so does everyone else here... but let's see if you have the guts or honesty to admit it.


I think it speaks for itself. Have another drink!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I asked you to stop being mean to Damemary. I suggest you look at your own comprehension skills.


Oh you poor thing, try and keep track. No, that was another post. Boy, you are so easily discombobulated!









You were responding to THIS POST. That has nothing to do with Damemary.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Again with the psych projection!


Hilarious.

I just asked her why she can't figure out how to use the quoting system on this board and THIS is her reply










(Click on thumbnail to get larger image)



She says "she has enough knowledge to use the board". Sort of like she has enough knowledge to lick the windows on her short bus too!



There goes that vein popping in my head again, and I'll admit , that she kinda makes me pee in my pants a little too. She's THAT entertaining!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> VocalLisa said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm. Interesting. Besides being awfully cute... what is it about that "laughing portrait of myself" you are presuming looks like me?
> ...


Oh, I absolutely agree... it speaks for itself. But my question was whether you'd be honest enough to say it out loud.

And with this last post, your answer is clearly "_No, not honest enough to say it out loud_"

Coward, just like I thought you'd be. As "you people" tend to be.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombattee - Australia (Perch) is making the news with the lost plane. Seems like the Aussies are taking over the search. Is this all near you? What do you hear in OZ as to what happened with the plane.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> VocalLisa said:
> 
> 
> > So, admittedly I was giving too much credit at times. So I apologize for the sloppiness in my vocabulary. Still I think most people will get the gist since what I pointed out is so self-evident. Perhaps not the imbeciles, idiots OR morons... but I digress.
> ...


Sorry Sweetie, you're not gonna coax me into making the same kind of drunken posts that you keep making.

Figured out yet how to have more than one quote in a post?

Nah, I didn't think so. Too busy doing liquor shots and then licking widows.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Vocal Lisa,

I'm growing more and more concerned as I read through your posts. This excitable and erratic banging on about my ability/inability to use the codes for quotes on this board and about the emoticon of the laughing face...I fear you're heading for a break down!

1. Codes for quotes.

I'm not familiar with the codes and don't use them because of that. If that makes you think I'm imbecilic and stupid well, there's nothing I can do about that. Continue to abuse, you're very, very comfortable doing that aren't you?

2. Laughing face emoticon.

You stated you didn't find one of my posts funny and inserted the laughing face. It was ironic that you used the smiley face in your response. As to whether it looks like you, I really don't care. If you want me to think it looks like you, then I do. Anyway, I see you've used it as your avatar so it's all settled!

So, settle petal. No need to get all worked up! Have another drink for crying out loud!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Vocal Lisa,
> 
> I'm growing more and more concerned as I read through your posts.


Whatever problems you think I have, I'm demonstrably more on the ball than you in a multitude of ways... so that should be your only real concern.



Wombatnomore said:


> 1. Codes for quotes.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the codes and don't use them because of that. If that makes you think I'm imbecilic and stupid well, there's nothing I can do about that.


Well, if you're admitting your too stupid and/or intellectually lazy to figure out the codes, why should we consider ANYTHING you have to say?



Wombatnomore said:


> 2. Laughing face emoticon.
> 
> You stated you didn't find one of my posts funny and inserted the laughing face. It was ironic that you used the smiley face in your response. As to whether it looks like you, I really don't care.


Well, you don't care NOW, because I'm asking you what you meant by it. But you cared enough to say it.

You said it DID look like me, in fact you said it was a "self-portrait".

To be clear, this is the smiley: (It can now be seen as my avatar as well)










*I asked you, other than being adorable and round... what attribute makes you think it was my self-portrait and why would it be insulting to me?*

Are you going to be honest enough to say straight out what you meant by that... or are you just going to be cowardly and dishonest and keep obfuscating?

And please don't pretend you weren't trying to be demeaning. You quite clearly weren't saying it as a compliment.

I'm just trying to figure out why _that particular characteristic _would be derogatory in your mind. Your tone, quite obviously was aspersing.

The only question is whether you're going to be honest enough to just come out and say it, or be the coward I think you are and keep avoiding and dancing around to avoid taking responsibility.

I'm gonna guess again that you will choose the latter path. But I figured I'd give you another chance to be HONEST.

Being slow doesn't mean that you have to be deceitful too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> So, admittedly I was giving too much credit at times. So I apologize for the sloppiness in my vocabulary. Still I think most people will get the gist since what I pointed out is so self-evident. Perhaps not the imbeciles, idiots OR morons... but I digress.


Good grief! If someone is so lacking in intelligence what is the point of insulting them. I guess the verbal abuse train is just too hard to get off of...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And more of the same verbal unpleasantness... Don't you have anything better to do than waste your time on someone who, instead of not having the capacity to be honest about anything, purposely will never bother to admit they've said something insulting?


VocalLisa said:


> Hmmm. Interesting. Besides being awfully cute... what is it about that "laughing portrait of myself" you are presuming looks like me and why did you think that would be a sly insult?
> 
> I know what your insinuation was, and I bet so does everyone else here... but let's see if you have the guts or honesty to admit it out loud here.
> 
> My guess, you don't have the capacity to be honest about it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And some more of the same...


Wombatnomore said:


> Have another drink. What with your psych projection working overtime and your pulsating temporal vein getting bluer by the minute, maybe it would be best. Again, have another drink!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And even more and more of the same...


Wombatnomore said:


> I think it speaks for itself. Have another drink!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Are you and the Wombat married or something? This exchange is beginning to sound like a long term spat between spouses who won't stop because the actually are having a good time chewing on each other.


VocalLisa said:


> Oh you poor thing, try and keep track. No, that was another post. Boy, you are so easily discombobulated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wasting time and wasting time and wasting time that you will never get back on someone who will never say anything you would like them to say.


VocalLisa said:


> Hilarious.
> 
> I just asked her why she can't figure out how to use the quoting system on this board and THIS is her reply
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Please, please, take pity on others and let the Wombat fade into the woodwork. It would be lovely if that happened.


VocalLisa said:


> Oh, I absolutely agree... it speaks for itself. But my question was whether you'd be honest enough to say it out loud.
> 
> And with this last post, your answer is clearly "_No, not honest enough to say it out loud_"
> 
> Coward, just like I thought you'd be. As "you people" tend to be.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Perhaps you could find a quiet place and relax and stop playing around. Couldn't you duke it out with VL via PMs?


Wombatnomore said:


> Vocal Lisa,
> 
> I'm growing more and more concerned as I read through your posts. This excitable and erratic banging on about my ability/inability to use the codes for quotes on this board and about the emoticon of the laughing face...I fear you're heading for a break down!
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Please, please, take pity on others and let the Wombat fade into the woodwork. It would be lovely if that happened.


You could just leave the thread like the rest of us have, it seems that you would rather play "Mommy" and chastise people.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> You could just leave the thread like the rest of us have, it seems that you would rather play "Mommy" and chastise people.


Of course I can leave. I probably am leaving but it's hard to see because all we have are these words on a page. I'm not playing at anything. The members of the cult of insulting behavior need some chastising. Besides, it makes me sad that people wate their time lowering themselves to tease those who will not change.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Whoever has all this time to waste?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam,

I take some exception to your pleas for these exchanges to stop because you have added the odd barb yourself here and there in the past (which is within your right to do as it is mine). However, I agree that the current exchanges b/w VL and I are taking on a scary dimension and I will not take part any further.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> JFYE


I don't know how I missed all this stuff until now. Love it. Maybe not the cow - she looks as though her center of gravity shifted. Oh, right, she has a stripper pole to hold on to.

And in what state is Pithyville?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> So what's your excuse of not knowing how to use the quoting code on this board or presuming it takes a long time to collect a few pics and post them ... are you drunk or just stupid?
> 
> If I'm posting while being a drunk (I'm not), I STILL don't make the posting "mistakes" that you make.
> 
> So, if you're not drunk... it must be you're just plain ol' stupid.


And tomorrow you'll be sober, but it will still be stupid.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't know how I missed all this stuff until now. Love it. Maybe not the cow - she looks as though her center of gravity shifted. Oh, right, she has a stripper pole to hold on to.
> 
> And in what state is Pithyville?


Makes me think of a prolapsed uterus.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


>


Very clever.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Wombattee - Australia (Perch) is making the news with the lost plane. Seems like the Aussies are taking over the search. Is this all near you? What do you hear in OZ as to what happened with the plane.


Actually, Perth is where EveM.Cooke lives. I hope she can give us some news.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Sorry Sweetie, you're not gonna coax me into making the same kind of drunken posts that you keep making.
> 
> Figured out yet how to have more than one quote in a post?
> 
> Nah, I didn't think so. Too busy doing liquor shots and then licking widows.


Why would it lick widows? How about divorcees?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Makes me think of a prolapsed uterus.


Me, too. I really don't like looking at it, but find it hard to ignore.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Whoever has all this time to waste?


Junior high school kids in detention.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no idea. Is it a joke too ?



Poor Purl said:


> I don't know how I missed all this stuff until now. Love it. Maybe not the cow - she looks as though her center of gravity shifted. Oh, right, she has a stripper pole to hold on to.
> 
> And in what state is Pithyville?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And tomorrow you'll be sober, but it will still be stupid.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Why would it lick widows? How about divorcees?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Junior high school kids in detention.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have no idea. Is it a joke too ?


Pithyville is where VocalLisa claims to be located.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And more of the same verbal unpleasantness... ...


Listen, if you don't know how to review past posts perhaps you should stop pretending you know how this all began. Whatever "unpleasantness" may not be kind, but it is ALWAYS IN kind.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The members of the cult of insulting behavior need some chastising.


Which is how all this "unpleasantness" started in the first place and you wish to follow suit. EXACTLY why, right or wrong, I've been doing what I've been doing.

So, it seems you're the same as me... you've just added hypocrisy to the mix.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> And tomorrow you'll be sober, but it will still be stupid.


Bingo.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Why would it lick widows? How about divorcees?


Oh, is It divorced?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Ooops, one of those double posts again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, is It divorced?


I don't even know whether it's human.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why would it lick widows? How about divorcees?


And you accuse others of stooping to low depths. Lady, none of us have got anything on you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombateeee,

Happy First Day of Fall. It is hard to imagine June being a winter month. But then it may be hard to imagine October being a fall month and so beautiful in NYC.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM what do you want me to do here? Respond so that you can have a go?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> SQM what do you want me to do here? Respond so that you can have a go?


Sure!

(wink)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> MaidInBedlam,
> 
> I take some exception to your pleas for these exchanges to stop because you have added the odd barb yourself here and there in the past (which is within your right to do as it is mine). However, I agree that the current exchanges b/w VL and I are taking on a scary dimension and I will not take part any further.


I am sure I've made the odd barb now and then. As far as I can recall, however, I haven't called anyone an imbecile, idiot or moron. I have every right to make my odd barbs. You, however, do not have the right to indulge in the kind of exchange you and VL are practicing. Indeed, you and VL seem to be locked in some ugly sparing match that none of us deserves to be exposed to. NEITHER ONE OF YOU HAS THE RIGHT TO EXPOSE ANYONE ELSE HERE WITH TO YOUR FIGHT WITH EACH OTHER. Both you and VL seem to think that rolling around in the gutter together in front of everyone else on this thread is somehow perfectly appropriate. It isn't, and I'm sure both you and VL know this and deliberately refuse to change your ways.

You can criticize me when your behavior becomes reasonable and decent. Until then, you have nothing to take me to task for.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Listen, if you don't know how to review past posts perhaps you should stop pretending you know how this all began. Whatever "unpleasantness" may not be kind, but it is ALWAYS IN kind.


You know, I actually do know how to review past posts though I find it just means dipping deeper and deeper into the cesspool part of this thread. If the unpleasantness that goes on here is "in kind" that just makes all the more unacceptable. To indulge in npleasantness that is "in kind" is to show that you are sorely lacking in self-esteem.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yawn!

Dearest and most Loyal Maid,

May I humbly request that you and VL do this exchange privately?

I feel like a voyeur and the drama is not all that interesting. 

Please PM each other. Thanks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Which is how all this "unpleasantness" started in the first place and you wish to follow suit. EXACTLY why, right or wrong, I've been doing what I've been doing.
> 
> So, it seems you're the same as me... you've just added hypocrisy to the mix.


I'm not a member of the cult of insulting behavior. I am not following suit. I am calling those of you who are members of the cult of insulting behavior out and finding you have no defense for your behavior except to try to identify my behavior with yours. Sorry, but we are not the same.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> And you accuse others of stooping to low depths. Lady, none of us have got anything on you.


Please, your pretense of superiority is absurd. You've gotten as far down in the muck as anyone else around here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, I guess it could still be a joke?



Poor Purl said:


> Pithyville is where VocalLisa claims to be located.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Yawn!
> 
> Dearest and most Loyal Maid,
> 
> ...


I am actually going to shut up about VL and Wombat's bizarre interaction. I'm not going to spar with either of them in PMs. They've conducted their fight here in public and here shall I remark on it if I bother to do so ever again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And you accuse others of stooping to low depths. Lady, none of us have got anything on you.


If you knew how to read, you would have understood that. It's a takeoff on VocalLisa's message. If you like, I can even spell it out for you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Oh, I guess it could still be a joke?


I think tho.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I am sure I've made the odd barb now and then. As far as I can recall, however, I haven't called anyone an imbecile, idiot or moron. I have every right to make my odd barbs. You, however, do not have the right to indulge in the kind of exchange you and VL are practicing. Indeed, you and VL seem to be locked in some ugly sparing match that none of us deserves to be exposed to. NEITHER ONE OF YOU HAS THE RIGHT TO EXPOSE ANYONE ELSE HERE WITH TO YOUR FIGHT WITH EACH OTHER. Both you and VL seem to think that rolling around in the gutter together in front of everyone else on this thread is somehow perfectly appropriate. It isn't, and I'm sure both you and VL know this and deliberately refuse to change your ways.
> 
> You can criticize me when your behavior becomes reasonable and decent. Until then, you have nothing to take me to task for.


MIB please take notice of who is writing the posts. I have never called anyone an imbecile, idiot, stupid or moron. I have posted one message to you prior to this on the previous page. In that message I agreed with you and stated I would not continue exchanging with VL.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> MIB please take notice of who is writing the posts. I have never called anyone an imbecile, idiot, stupid or moron. I have posted one message to you prior to this on the previous page. In that message I agreed with you and stated I would not continue exchanging with VL.


I'm sorry that I confused you with someone else.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> MIB please take notice of who is writing the posts. I have never called anyone an imbecile, idiot, stupid or moron.


Maybe not, you have called someone a creep and accused her of "putrid innuendoes" and of stooping to "low depths." And this was because you mistakenly thought a joke message to VL was actually something meant for you.

As I've already told you, I have no idea whether you're a woman or a man. How on earth would I know whether you're widowed, divorced, married, or unmarried? How could anyone post any kind of innuendo on the basis of such lack of basic information? Unless you believe that the world revolves around you and everything said refers to you.

Self-referential thinking is one of the symptoms of schizophrenia.

But I don't think you're schizophrenic. I think you're a prude and a pig (something I wouldn't have said in public if you hadn't chosen to call me names in private).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"I think you're a prude and a pig "

Precious Purl - isn't being a wombat insulting enough? Pigs are very smart with a good soul. I love the little pot-bellied ones.

In any case, calling a person an animal name is more of a compliment than an insult since animals are so wonderful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> "I think you're a prude and a pig "
> 
> Precious Purl - isn't being a wombat insulting enough? Pigs are very smart with a good soul. I love the little pot-bellied ones.
> 
> In any case, calling a person an animal name is more of a compliment than an insult since animals are so wonderful.


In colloquial usage, a pig is an insult, and that is exactly how I mean it. I'm not in a mood to play cutesy with that moron!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> And you accuse others of stooping to low depths. Lady, none of us have got anything on you.


Not a great argument since everyone knows it takes one to know one.

Really sweetie. You dished it out long ago, and now you're simply getting your comeuppance.

Now you can either handle that with some dignity, or keep whining like a wussy.

I'll bet you choose the latter.

Me? I'm willing to lower myself to your level, because I know that's what I'm doing... lowering myself.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I am sure I've made the odd barb now and then. As far as I can recall, however, I haven't called anyone an imbecile, idiot or moron. I have every right to make my odd barbs. You, however, do not have the right to indulge in the kind of exchange you and VL are practicing. Indeed, you and VL seem to be locked in some ugly sparing match that none of us deserves to be exposed to. .... Both you and VL seem to think that rolling around in the gutter together in front of everyone else on this thread is somehow perfectly appropriate. It isn't, and I'm sure both you and VL know this and deliberately refuse to change your ways.
> 
> You can criticize me when your behavior becomes reasonable and decent. Until then, you have nothing to take me to task for.


Actually, we do have the "right" to engage in ugly sparing.

This is the thing. People like Wombat come into threads and insult and nitpick people raw. I believe if you're gonna do that, then you are subjecting yourself to someone who's willing to lower themselves down to your level.

What's gone on here is that Wombat thought she could pull her crap and depend on people like YOU to not sufficiently push back.

Whatever she's gotten from us, she's MORE than asked for ... and yes, therefore it's perfectly appropriate.



MaidInBedlam said:


> NEITHER ONE OF YOU HAS THE RIGHT TO EXPOSE ANYONE ELSE HERE WITH TO YOUR FIGHT WITH EACH OTHER.


WTH did that last "scream" even mean? It makes absolutely no grammatical sense.

But quite frankly, you declaring what "right" we may have or don't have is ridiculous.

Yes, I'm arguing in the gutter. That was the point. I do it because the mealy-mouthed pretend they're above such things, but the truth is obsequious among us, just aren't willing to do the "dirty work". Which is fine. Most people can't stomach this sort of stuff. But that doesn't make you better than me. It just means you lack the balls or the skills to PUSH BACK at the bullies. Which everyone knows is really the only way to deal with bullies, because if you think ignoring them or taking reason to them does anything other than encouraging them, you're in la-la land.

So, when Wombat whines... I know I've done my job. Because she's FINALLY getting to feel what she's caused others.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> - - - PUSH BACK at the bullies. Which everyone knows is really the only way to deal with bullies, because if you think ignoring them or taking reason to them does anything other than encouraging them, you're in la-la land.
> 
> So, when Wombat whines... I know I've done my job. Because she's FINALLY getting to feel what she's caused others.


Lisa makes an important point here, really a life lesson.

If bullies push and nobody pushes back, and much harder, they think they have won, and will go on to more and meaner bullying.

Sometimes you have to fight cubes with bigger and harder cubes.

I am a very beginning tai chi player, and my teacher works hard with us to show us how to use the aggression of the bully to work for you, how to turn the aggression back on the bully.

The more you take it, the more of a patsy the bully thinks you are, and the more that gets thrown at you. You have to hang tough.

There is an old Latin saying, "carborundum non illegitimi est" - - -translates "don't let the b*st*rds grind you down"


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You know, I actually do know how to review past posts though I find it just means dipping deeper and deeper into the cesspool part of this thread. If the unpleasantness that goes on here is "in kind" that just makes all the more unacceptable. To indulge in npleasantness that is "in kind" is to show that you are sorely lacking in self-esteem.


This is just you taking the opportunity to criticize those who're willing to do the dirty work in order to make yourself FEEL like your above it all. Meaning that evidently YOU'RE the one lacking in self-esteem as you need that sort of reassurance.

I, really don't care if you think I'm appropriately pleasant or not, as my self-esteem allows me to make my own determination as to what is necessary. Being "likeable" and "pleasant" is not my goal when dealing with other nasty people.

"Pleasantness" is vastly over-rated, and your supposition that it's the ultimate goal everyone hear should strive for is to presume that everyone is as afraid of confrontation as you are.

If you want 100% guarantee of "pleasantness" go play on the main area of the knitting board.

Otherwise, if there are snarky, insulting RW bullies, I make no apologies for pushing back and pushing back hard.

Funny, side note. I'm watching Jimmy Fallon who's singing with Billy Joel and I will leave you with this paraphrased quote from the song, "You May Be Right":

"_I might be as crazy as you say. If I'm crazy, then it's true, that it's all because of you, and you wouldn't (REALLY) want me any other way_".

You may be right, I may be "unpleasant", but it just might be the unpleasant that you're looking for! (_Even if you don't know it_)

Yes, I do the "dirty work" you're too superior to engage in.

You're welcome even if you're too high on your pedestal to be appreciative.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not a member of the cult of insulting behavior. I am not following suit. I am calling those of you who are members of the cult of insulting behavior out and finding you have no defense for your behavior except to try to identify my behavior with yours.


You are coming in to insult and remind me how "above me" you are, and you ARE following suit. Just not as honestly.

I have THE defense to my behavior, and that is, what YOU think is "appropriate" is not the law of the land.

I have every right to behave in any way I see fit.

You don't insult as overtly as I do, but you are doing the EXACT same thing as I'm doing... just hypocritically.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Sorry, but we are not the same.


Please, your pretense of superiority is absurd.

You're the same only worse, as you're not honest about your need to come in and belittle and you're being a hypocrite about it.

Which is fine. I can take it. But you're not as "above me" as you THINK you are.

If anything, you're a sniveling wannabe.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I am actually going to shut up about VL and Wombat's bizarre interaction. I'm not going to spar with either of them in PMs. They've conducted their fight here in public and here shall I remark on it if I bother to do so ever again.


Yup. I'm a lowly little snail, so beneath you, you'd need ground penetrating sonar to find me.

Feel better now?

Here's the thing. I'm not looking or asking to be "found" or "rescued" by you. I'm perfectly happy being where and who I am.

I have also been informed by others who disagree agree with you and have even been cheering me on. So, I have concrete evidence that "your way" is not always favored.

If you don't like me... you can ignore me. If you need to remind yourself how above it all you are, you can keep coming in here to get your daily dose of a self-esteem shot in the arm and read my posts and throwing out your snide little comments of contempt. If it makes you feel better, I'm at your service.

Bottom line is I don't give to shakes what you think of me, because quite frankly, I've never seen you ever post anything interesting or with much substance.

If people are looking to fall asleep and not be "woken up" by anything that might contain the slightest bit of interesting information, I advise they so a search of your posts and I'm confident it will be even better than counting sheep. Posts sure to contain nothing interesting or substantive to disturb their sleeping patterns.

I think most people who understand my posts and my personality would say that while I certainly can wade deep in the mud, my posts are equally likely to contain creative well informed and witty banter.

I would much rather risk being me, than being a person that rarely has ANYTHING engaging, intriguing or of essensia to contribute.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> In that message I agreed with you and stated I would not continue exchanging with VL.


Oh, good, so I succeeded in beating you back down!

Just be aware, if you go after anyone else, the way you have before, I will be there to defend them, whether you respond to me or not.

Behave yourself, and we should be all good.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Maybe not, you have called someone a creep and accused her of "putrid innuendoes" and of stooping to "low depths." And this was because you mistakenly thought a joke message to VL was actually something meant for you.
> 
> As I've already told you, I have no idea whether you're a woman or a man. How on earth would I know whether you're widowed, divorced, married, or unmarried? How could anyone post any kind of innuendo on the basis of such lack of basic information? Unless you believe that the world revolves around you and everything said refers to you.
> 
> ...


Cool hissy fit olde girl!

Is it too much to ask that you activate the filter between your brain and your mouth from time to time? I mean come on! Talking about licking divorcees in the middle of a go at me (go back and read the posts) is not appropriate and you know it. Anyway, the visual of you licking anything makes me wretch. So enough with the sexual innuendos, behave yourself and stop being creepy.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, good, so I succeeded in beating you back down!
> 
> Just be aware, if you go after anyone else, the way you have before, I will be there to defend them, whether you respond to me or not.
> 
> Behave yourself, and we should be all good.


Take your own advice psycho.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Is it possible for our warring parties to have a moratorium for awhile? The postings are extremely tedious with no value. 
Should we change the title of this thread War on Women By Women?

Enough already. We got the point. Please move on to something more substantive. Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Not a great argument since everyone knows it takes one to know one.
> 
> Really sweetie. You dished it out long ago, and now you're simply getting your comeuppance.
> 
> ...


Lisa, I'm about to pull you down to my level, because it was a message of yours that brought a barrel of cubes down on me.


VocalLisa said:


> Sorry Sweetie, you're not gonna coax me into making the same kind of drunken posts that you keep making.
> 
> Figured out yet how to have more than one quote in a post?
> 
> Nah, I didn't think so. Too busy doing liquor shots and then licking widows.


That's how it started. I, immediately seeing a funny typo, responded


Poor Purl said:


> Why would it lick widows? How about divorcees?


At no point was I thinking of anyone but you or anything but your typo.

Wombat decided this message referred to Wombat and for some reason didn't like it and responded publicly:


Wombat said:


> And you accuse others of stooping to low depths. Lady, none of us have got anything on you.


Privately, however, I received the following:


Wombat said:


> Subject: Putrid
> You can keep your putrid innuendos to yourself thanks.


which I stupidly answered.


Poor Purl said:


> As I said in public, that message was a play on VocalLisa's, and now I shall spell it out for you.
> 
> VL meant to write something about licking windows, but instead she wrote "Too busy doing liquor shots and then licking widows." Notice that last word; it has no N. It is not "wiNdows," but "widows." I thought it was a funny mistake, and my way of pointing it out was what I wrote.
> 
> The "putrid innuendo" came from your own mind. Honi soit qui mal y pense.


 For the intellectually challenged marsupial, that's Old French for "Evil be to him who thinks evil of it."


Wombat said:


> Subject: Re: Putrid
> So it's not okay for me to interpret what you wrote as it was written but it's okay for you to write it anyway? No. You're a creep, no two ways about it.





Poor Purl said:


> Interpret it however you like; it wasn't directed to you, but you have a right to disapprove of any message that you don't understand, though nobody else seemed to think there was anything wrong with it. And think of me however you like, especially now that you've stopped writing about skirts being blown up or whatever Aussie slang you kept throwing around in the past. You probably realize that your opinion doesn't carry much weight either with me or - probably - anyone else.
> 
> But, as I pointed out earlier, that innuendo absolutely came from you.


I'm sorry to subject you to this long piece of whining, but I wanted to get this out into the open so someone can tell me what "putrid innuendo" I put out there and everyone can see why I called it a prude and a pig.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Lisa makes an important point here, really a life lesson.
> 
> If bullies push and nobody pushes back, and much harder, they think they have won, and will go on to more and meaner bullying.
> 
> ...


Thank you for understanding.

I have no delusion that my pushing back will silence the buttholes, however, we don't have to make it easy and pleasant for them either.

I have to say, it comes with the territory when you decide to lower yourself to fighting with the pigs in the muck. There are some other shallow people who like to point out to everyone how above all that they are. In the meantime, they are fascinated by and benefit from those who are willing to do the dirty work.

If they're not gonna help, that's their choice. But there really is something especially callow and recreant about those who look down their nose at the people who are willing to do the dirty work. There's little worse than a phony haughty parvenu.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Cool hissy fit olde girl!
> 
> Is it too much to ask that you activate the filter between your brain and your mouth from time to time? I mean come on! Talking about licking divorcees in the middle of a go at me (go back and read the posts) is not appropriate and you know it. Anyway, the visual of you licking anything makes me wretch. So enough with the sexual innuendos, behave yourself and stop being creepy.


Finally, a bit of information about you: you've been divorced, and are probably female. But it wasn't in the middle of a go at you. Lisa may have been "going at you," but I, a proofreader at heart, simply wanted to point out Lisa's typo, and the word "widow" led naturally to the word "divorcee."

I think you left out a word in one sentence: "Anyway, the visual...makes me *a* wretch." Unless you meant "retch." I am, after all, a proofreader at heart.

Of course, if you were to mind your own business and hang out with people who like you rather than ones who don't give a cube about you, you wouldn't have made mistakes like the one you did here.

And do you really believe that my hissy fit is any worse than the one you threw privately at me?

By the way, if you're old enough to have been married (ahh, Wombat Love) and divorced, what makes you think you're substantially younger than I am?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Cool hissy fit olde girl!
> 
> Is it too much to ask that you activate the filter between your brain and your mouth from time to time? I mean come on! Talking about licking divorcees in the middle of a go at me (go back and read the posts) is not appropriate and you know it. Anyway, the visual of you licking anything makes me wretch. So enough with the sexual innuendos, behave yourself and stop being creepy.


OK, so much for you not engaging in such lowly behavior.

What you obviously meant is that you won't engage with me anymore because you can't handle it so you've decided to target someone new in the hopes of having better luck next time.

Again, if you can't take it, don't dish it out.

If you want to be self-congratulatory about not crossing certain lines... (_which is BS, but,_) that's fine. But no one "agreed" to where those lines were drawn. So if you want to keep engaging in your bullying tactics, you've LOST the right to _legitimately_ complain when someone doesn't abide by YOUR rules or your imaginary lines drawn in the sand. (_not that illegitimacy will stop you_) But you've lost the right for anyone to feel any sort of sympathy for you, just because you're now losing the "fight" that YOU initiated.

So now you've learned that when your a butthole, someone might be willing to stoop even lower in order to push back at you.

Consider that a lesson learned.

Either stop being a butthole or accept the fact that you might be made to come to regret being who you are and doing what you do.

Got it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is it possible for our warring parties to have a moratorium for awhile? The postings are extremely tedious with no value.
> Should we change the title of this thread War on Women By Women?
> 
> Enough already. We got the point. Please move on to something more substantive. Thanks.


Then please stop inviting insubstantive people/animals to join us.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Thank you for understanding.
> 
> I have no delusion that my pushing back will silence the buttholes, however, we don't have to make it easy and pleasant for them either.
> 
> ...


Lisa, she does her own dirty work. Why, only yesterday she scolded a bunch of people on DV because she didn't like their messages. Each of us has a job to do; that must be hers.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I do not mind the people on the thread - I enjoy a reasonable debate. But how many times must we read " I will not sink to your level" only to see that the poster has sunk even lower?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I do not mind the people on the thread - I enjoy a reasonable debate. But how many times must we read " I will not sink to your level" only to see that the poster has sunk even lower?


Are you keeping count? I'm not. And some animals here have _never_ posted a substantive message. Only insults, until it lost its temper and started bickering. As long as it hangs around, I'm afraid it will prevent us from getting back to the real world.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Take your own advice psycho.


Oops, you promised MaidInBedlam that you'd disengage, and that lasted all of a proverbial 5 seconds!









My advise was in relation to _your declaration_ to stop engaging with me in order to avoid further confrontation. I'm not trying to avoid you or confrontation, so I don't need to "behave myself".

If you don't want confrontation, the best way to avoid that, is to just behave yourself.

But, if you think ignoring me and simply picking a new target to bully is going to keep me from holding you accountable, I'm just informing you, that won't work.

*Behave yourself, and I will leave you alone.*

If you don't behave yourself, then you will get what you're asking for.

So, BTW... you never answered the question:

What was it about this smiley that made you suggest, in an insulting way, that it was my "self-portrait"?

Besides being so cute, what characteristic about this smiley were you suggesting looks like me and why would that be insulting.

Are you EVER going to answer that question honestly?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Finally, a bit of information about you: you've been divorced, and are probably female. But it wasn't in the middle of a go at you. Lisa may have been "going at you," but I, a proofreader at heart, simply wanted to point out Lisa's typo, and the word "widow" led naturally to the word "divorcee."
> 
> I think you left out a word in one sentence: "Anyway, the visual...makes me *a* wretch." Unless you meant "retch." I am, after all, a proofreader at heart.
> 
> ...


Proof read this: Clean up your mouth and you won't have a problem!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Lisa, she does her own dirty work. Why, only yesterday she scolded a bunch of people on DV because she didn't like their messages. Each of us has a job to do; that must be hers.


Ah... so she's LYING about being "above it all"? Hmmm. Well lying doesn't seem like a very "pleasant" thing to do. I thought she was against "unpleasantness".

Oh, it's a matter of certain LINES being crossed... that's right. I forgot!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Is it possible for our warring parties to have a moratorium for awhile? The postings are extremely tedious with no value.
> Should we change the title of this thread War on Women By Women?
> 
> Enough already. We got the point. Please move on to something more substantive. Thanks.


Make a post and if it's interesting, it will garner it's own replies.

Can we PLEASE stop policing other people's posts, that's just as tedious as the bickering.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sorry to subject you to this long piece of whining, but I wanted to get this out into the open so someone can tell me what "putrid innuendo" I put out there and everyone can see why I called it a prude and a pig.


Yes, it all revolves around It.

No, I get it... you weren't being mean , you just couldn't resist playing off my typo. I should've made that clear in my post!

I HAD been reading about that Carole Radziwill book... and I guess my typo was literally a Freudian slip!

The book could probably be retitled: "The Guide to Licking Widows".

Hope this smiley isn't taken too explicitly... it's meant, by me, to be a widow and a smiley


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Proof read this: Clean up your mouth and you won't have a problem!


You're the one licking widows. I wouldn't think that's particularly sanitary.

Another example of you needing to take your own advice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Proof read this: Clean up your mouth and you won't have a problem!


Thanks for the free advice. It's worth every penny.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Then please stop inviting insubstantive people/animals to join us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Wombat love--there's a concept(picture to follow, I hope??!!)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Still rolling in the gutter, I see. Have you no sense of dignity whatsoever? Why are you calling ANYONE a prude and a pig? Were you raided by wolves?


Poor Purl said:


> Maybe not, you have called someone a creep and accused her of "putrid innuendoes" and of stooping to "low depths." And this was because you mistakenly thought a joke message to VL was actually something meant for you.
> 
> As I've already told you, I have no idea whether you're a woman or a man. How on earth would I know whether you're widowed, divorced, married, or unmarried? How could anyone post any kind of innuendo on the basis of such lack of basic information? Unless you believe that the world revolves around you and everything said refers to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You're actually willing to lower yourself? Wouldn't you rather enjoy a sense of self-respect?


VocalLisa said:


> Not a great argument since everyone knows it takes one to know one.
> 
> Really sweetie. You dished it out long ago, and now you're simply getting your comeuppance.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

No it didn't make sense because I left the word "with" in the sentence instead of editing it out. Chalk it up to clumsy fingers.

Yes, I'm well aware I can leave and never read any more of you posts from the gutter. I suppose I am still reading this stuff because I can't believe anyone would act the way you and the others who are with you in the gutter actually think the gutter is a good place to be.

I'm also really curious to see if any of the gutter dwellers around here will grow a sense of self-respect. I don't think that will happen but it sure would be a nice surprise. Try it. You might like it.


VocalLisa said:


> WTH did that last "scream" even mean? It makes absolutely no grammatical sense.
> 
> But quite frankly, you declaring what "right" we may have or don't have is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

No it didn't make sense because I left the word "with" in the sentence instead of editing it out. Chalk it up to clumsy fingers.

Yes, I'm well aware I can leave and never read any more of you posts from the gutter. I suppose I am still reading this stuff because I can't believe anyone would act the way you and the others who are with you in the gutter, and actually seem to think the gutter is a good place to be.

I'm also really curious to see if any of the gutter dwellers around here will grow a sense of self-respect. I don't think that will happen but it sure would be a nice surprise. Try it. You might like it.


VocalLisa said:


> WTH did that last "scream" even mean? It makes absolutely no grammatical sense.
> 
> But quite frankly, you declaring what "right" we may have or don't have is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Weird multiple post problem happened here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Weird multiple post problem happened here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Weird multiple post problem happened here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If you think I want anyone to do anything that could be called "the dirty work" for me, you are sadly mistaken. Try a little civil disobedience instead. Turn the other cheek. Don't take the bait, etc., etc., etc. Also, it's pretty weird to read that your sense of self-esteem allows you to act as if you have no self-esteem. How exactly do you manage that?


VocalLisa said:


> This is just you taking the opportunity to criticize those who're willing to do the dirty work in order to make yourself FEEL like your above it all. Meaning that evidently YOU'RE the one lacking in self-esteem as you need that sort of reassurance.
> 
> I, really don't care if you think I'm appropriately pleasant or not, as my self-esteem allows me to make my own determination as to what is necessary. Being "likeable" and "pleasant" is not my goal when dealing with other nasty people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Still rolling in the gutter, I see. Have you no sense of dignity whatsoever? Why are you calling ANYONE a prude and a pig? Were you raided by wolves?


No, my people were raided by Cossacks.

And there you are, being holier than thou again. Having another bad day?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Weird multiple post problem happened here.


Are you doing that to torture me further?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

So glad a few of you are finding out the "real" Seattle aka MIB as she has quite a colorful past, but a few of you said I was "mean" because I call her what she really is--a horrible person.

Most of you thought she was nice because she "claims" to be a Lefty! She just has to be better than the rest of us & now you can see the true MIB!

Have a good fight with her as I'm loving it!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So glad a few of you are finding out the "real" Seattle aka MIB as she has quite a colorful past, but a few of you said I was "mean" because I call her what she really is--a horrible person.
> 
> Most of you thought she was nice because she "claims" to be a Lefty! She just has to be better than the rest of us & now you can see the true MIB!
> 
> Have a good fight with her as I'm loving it!


Jane, I don't want to put a damper on your fun, but what we have against her has nothing to do with her past or with being "a horrible person," as you put it. But you guessed right when you say she has to be better than the rest of us, at least today. Some days she's perfectly fine.

And we didn't think you were "mean" because you call her a horrible person. I, at least, thought it was inappropriate of you to post in public about her many-years-ago abortion. It was up to her, not anyone else, to make the decision to post or not post about it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> No, my people were raided by Cossacks.
> 
> And there you are, being holier than thou again. Having another bad day?


I am singing my swan song here. I don't know if I'm holier than anyone even though one of my hard-won nicknames is "Saintly", bestowed on me by my high school Biology teacher 48 years ago. According to him, it is still a valid nickname and I am allowed to use it to this day. He's a dear friend of mine and now 80 years old. He seems to be wise and knows me well. What you think of as a holier-than-thou attitude is me being snotty enough to remark on the fighting that goes on here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I am singing my swan song here. I don't know if I'm holier than anyone even though one of my hard-won nicknames is "Saintly", bestowed on me by my high school Biology teacher 48 years ago. According to him, it is still a valid nickname and I am allowed to use it to this day. He's a dear friend of mine and now 80 years old. He seems to be wise and knows me well. What you think of as a holier-than-thou attitude is me being snotty enough to remark on the fighting that goes on here.


Wrong, Saintly. Snotty I can handle, remarks on fighting I can understand. Asking people whether they were "raided" by wolves, telling people to "turn the other cheek," scolding people for saying things only you don't approve of - that's where your holier-than-thou attitude comes in. Good-bye.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Are you doing that to torture me further?


No. I'm sorry you feel tortured. If stating my opinion of the fights that are going here tortures you, I guess I'm torturing you. I thought I was being a snotty scold.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Still rolling in the gutter, I see. Have you no sense of dignity whatsoever? Why are you calling ANYONE a prude and a pig? Were you raided by wolves?


Poor Purl, I meant to ask if you were *raised* by wolves.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Jane, I don't want to put a damper on your fun, but what we have against her has nothing to do with her past or with being "a horrible person," as you put it. But you guessed right when you say she has to be better than the rest of us, at least today. Some days she's perfectly fine.
> 
> And we didn't think you were "mean" because you call her a horrible person. I, at least, thought it was inappropriate of you to post in public about her many-years-ago abortion. It was up to her, not anyone else, to make the decision to post or not post about it.


Janeway has a very interesting and completely scrambled idea of my colorful past. See my post on page 64 of WOW #5. I posted the straight skinny there.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Wrong, Saintly. Snotty I can handle, remarks on fighting I can understand. Asking people whether they were "raided" by wolves, telling people to "turn the other cheek," scolding people for saying things only you don't approve of - that's where your holier-than-thou attitude comes in. Good-bye.


You may be wrong when you say I'm scolding people for things only I disapprove of. I think I happen to be the snotty scold who has the nerve to express disapproval. I'll bet there are some other people who disapprove of the fighting that goes on here. They just aren't saying so.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Poor Purl, I meant to ask if you were *raised* by wolves.


I know. But I'm a proofreader by nature, and can't help calling out funny errors.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You may be wrong when you say I'm scolding people for things only I disapprove of. I think I happen to be the snotty scold who has the nerve to express disapproval. I'll bet there are some other people who disapprove of the fighting that goes on here. They just aren't saying so.


I'm sure there are, and even I get sick of it at times. I usually write a PM with the criticism, as you know, rather than make it public.

I'm jutht being pithy today because of the PM I got during the night accusing me of posting "putrid innuendoes" because the writer thought all messages posted referred to her, and then chose to preach to me in public. I don't like being preached at, from holier-than-thou Wombats or from holier-than-thou people.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You may be wrong when you say I'm scolding people for things only I disapprove of. I think I happen to be the snotty scold who has the nerve to express disapproval. I'll bet there are some other people who disapprove of the fighting that goes on here. They just aren't saying so.


MIB, I had not been on for several days because of health issues, and I came back to the fighting. However, even if I disapprove of anything I don't feel the need to scold others for it. We do not live in a world where there is a set "rule book". It is all up to the person's moral and ethical code. There are those here that do not follow my moral code and may do things I wouldn't, but I also do things that they don't agree with and don't fit their moral or ethical code.

I have found that it is best to just quietly go to the side if it has gone in such a manner I am not comfortable responding (I have not seen all of the posts in the past pages, so I am speaking generally). I have no high seat to sit on in which to pass judgment on others. I have made no secret that I do not call names, but I also do not scold those who do. That is my personal decision, not a decision I make for others.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put.



Lkholcomb said:


> MIB, I had not been on for several days because of health issues, and I came back to the fighting. However, even if I disapprove of anything I don't feel the need to scold others for it. We do not live in a world where there is a set "rule book". It is all up to the person's moral and ethical code. There are those here that do not follow my moral code and may do things I wouldn't, but I also do things that they don't agree with and don't fit their moral or ethical code.
> 
> I have found that it is best to just quietly go to the side if it has gone in such a manner I am not comfortable responding (I have not seen all of the posts in the past pages, so I am speaking generally). I have no high seat to sit on in which to pass judgment on others. I have made no secret that I do not call names, but I also do not scold those who do. That is my personal decision, not a decision I make for others.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Cool hissy fit olde girl!
> 
> Is it too much to ask that you activate the filter between your brain and your mouth from time to time? I mean come on! Talking about licking divorcees in the middle of a go at me (go back and read the posts) is not appropriate and you know it. Anyway, the visual of you licking anything makes me wretch. So enough with the sexual innuendos, behave yourself and stop being creepy.


Apparently you make a career of insulting people, making sick innuendos, then when you are answered in kind you get so, so insulted that your precious self has been insulted. Maybe it is time to put a sock in it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Proof read this: Clean up your mouth and you won't have a problem!


You really have a problem understanding Purl, among others, to make a comment like this.

You are really rather amusing, coming in with the sorts of remarks you do, irrelevant to the topic, irrelevant to other people's comments, irrelevant to reality.

But then, I have a rather warped sense of humor, and do find sick amusing at times, before it becomes repetitive and boring.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

'before it becomes repetitive and boring.'

I will make an attempt to re-charge this topic. I read a tabloid type article online today that trashed celebrities that had "face work". Yet our culture demands that women, and especially celebrities, enforce the cherished value of youth. Is it fair then to comment on face and body lifts? Since in the media it is expected of women to look young, is it then fair game to criticize them for doing what is required of them? Is this another form of war on women?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> 'before it becomes repetitive and boring.'
> 
> I will make an attempt to re-charge this topic. I read a tabloid type article online today that trashed celebrities that had "face work". Yet our culture demands that women, and especially celebrities, enforce the cherished value of youth. Is it fair then to comment on face and body lifts? Since in the media it is expected of women to look young, is it then fair game to criticize them for doing what is required of them? Is this another form of war on women?


Is it fair? Of course not. But I don't think it's a form of war on women for the simple reason that women acquiesce in it. I can understand actresses doing it if they can't get work otherwise, but that ordinary, everyday women feel they need to look like celebrities is absurd. Besides, some of those surgeries come out awful, leaving women looking as though they're having a severe allergy attack.

Have you seen Jaclyn Smith lately? When she was young, she had perfect features. Now she looks so odd that when I saw her on some TV show I kept asking myself whether it was really her. Myself wouldn't answer.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Is it fair? Of course not. But I don't think it's a form of war on women for the simple reason that women acquiesce in it. I can understand actresses doing it if they can't get work otherwise, but that ordinary, everyday women feel they need to look like celebrities is absurd. Besides, some of those surgeries come out awful, leaving women looking as though they're having a severe allergy attack.
> 
> Have you seen Jaclyn Smith lately? When she was young, she had perfect features. Now she looks so odd that when I saw her on some TV show I kept asking myself whether it was really her. Myself wouldn't answer.


Kim NovaK! Kim Novak! Kim Novak!
Some of the celebs look ghastly after so many surgeries. And they don't necessarily get work. But then neither do the ones who accept aging. They need to accept that fact that there is a
time limit on their career choice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Kim NovaK! Kim Novak! Kim Novak!
> Some of the celebs look ghastly after so many surgeries. And they don't necessarily get work. But then neither do the ones who accept aging. They need to accept that fact that there is a
> time limit on their career choice.


What about Kim Novak? I bet as more women gain power in Hollywood, things will change. Anyway, I don't really care much about show-biz paupers.

If you want a real war on women, read about the rapes in Syria. I posted this on another thread:

The New York Times has had several front-page articles recently about the fighting in Syria. Then this morning the following letter appeared:



The New York Times said:


> To the Editor:
> 
> 3 Years of Strife and Cruelty Put Syria in Free Fall (front page, March 18) paints a devastating picture of the Syrian civil war and the toll that it is taking on civilians.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

PP - very powerful article. Kim Novak is irrelevant now.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Wombat love--there's a concept(picture to follow, I hope??!!)


You ask, you receive:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Still rolling in the gutter, I see. Have you no sense of dignity whatsoever? Why are you calling ANYONE a prude and a pig?


Are you of the understanding that prudes and pigs have some sort of special protection?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You're actually willing to lower yourself? Wouldn't you rather enjoy a sense of self-respect?


I can lower myself AND maintain self-respect. Just because you can't pat your head and rub your belly at the same time doesn't mean everyone is as limited as you.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No it didn't make sense because I left the word "with" in the sentence instead of editing it out. Chalk it up to clumsy fingers. .


Another drunken mistake? Boy, birds of a dowsed feather flock together, evidently.



> Yes, I'm well aware I can leave and never read any more of you posts from the gutter. I suppose I am still reading this stuff because I can't believe anyone would act the way you and the others who are with you in the gutter, and actually seem to think the gutter is a good place to be.


No, you keep coming back because you're so bored with yourself that you live vicariously through us.

Still better to be me than you.

BTW, admin mistakenly let it out of the bag you were sending in "reports".

Coward. Pathetic.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Weird multiple post problem happened here.


Don't worry. This time it probably wasn't the liquor.

That does happen. I thought I was mistakenly doing it myself for a while, but then I noticed quite a few of us were having the "multiple post" issue.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> You ask, you receive:


Hi VL,
Your graphics are wonderful and always so apropos. Clever!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If you think I want anyone to do anything that could be called "the dirty work" for me, you are sadly mistaken. Try a little civil disobedience instead. Turn the other cheek. Don't take the bait, etc., etc., etc. Also, it's pretty weird to read that your sense of self-esteem allows you to act as if you have no self-esteem. How exactly do you manage that?


I'm sorry sweetie, it's you that lacks the self-esteem. You NEED "lowly ol' me" to make you feel better about yourself.

I don't base my self-esteem upon other's opinions as you apparently do.

It's YOU that laughably keeps taking the bait, I'm not interested in "turning the other cheek" as not everyone WANTS or believes it's wise to be "Christlike" and what I'm engaging is IS civil disobedience as I'm not breaking any laws.

Civil disobedience means a refusal to obey _governmental_ demands or commands.

Now either I'm NOT breaking the laws of the board here, or I AM and it's the _proverbial_ definition of civil disobedience.

If you're gonna give me advice on how to behave, how about educating yourself on the "philosophies" you presume are the ideas by which everyone should live.

I'm not interested in being nice to bullies. If you are, that's fine. Then be so.

But your presumption that I and everyone should live by YOUR worldview is as arrogant and narrow-sighted as anything you've ever accused me of being.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> No, my people were raided by Cossacks.
> 
> And there you are, being holier than thou again. Having another bad day?


Holier than Thou-ness is a, if not _the_, primary characteristic of someone with justified low self-esteem.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> So glad a few of you are finding out the "real" Seattle aka MIB as she has quite a colorful past, but a few of you said I was "mean" because I call her what she really is--a horrible person.
> 
> Most of you thought she was nice because she "claims" to be a Lefty! She just has to be better than the rest of us & now you can see the true MIB!
> 
> Have a good fight with her as I'm loving it!


Yup, you're a jerk Jane, but I've got to agree with you in regards to her desire to attempt to put herself above others. I can see, if this is the view Righties see of Lefties, how you could develop the opinion of Lefties being unjustifiably pompous etc...

But I assure you. The maiden's lamentations have more to do with her lack of self-esteem than it has to do with her political views.

MY issue with Lefties IS that they aren't willing to get down in the mud enough.

Which is fine. Not everyone has the sufferance for it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi VL,
> Your graphics are wonderful and always so apropos. Clever!


I'm not sure what I saw there and therefore not sure I want to be seeing it. Even though I am a great lover of putrid innuendo.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> And we didn't think you were "mean" because you call her a horrible person. I, at least, thought it was inappropriate of you to post in public about her many-years-ago abortion. It was up to her, not anyone else, to make the decision to post or not post about it.


I absolutely agree with that. Now THAT is a line, I think we can all agree was one that should never have been crossed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No. I'm sorry you feel tortured. If stating my opinion of the fights that are going here tortures you, I guess I'm torturing you. I thought I was being a snotty scold.


Apparently, you haven't just been stating your opinion; you've also been sending reports to admin. I know it's hard not to be getting your own way, but surely you could have tolerated it for another day or two until it died of its own accord. As far as I can tell, admin didn't agree with you.

Isn't it strange to think you can end a fight between two other people by starting one yourself?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What you think of as a holier-than-thou attitude is me being snotty enough to remark on the fighting that goes on here.


Yes, but who made the decision that fighting was inherently bad?

Your presumption that we all want to conduct ourselves like constipated virgins and that it's "obvious" that's the way to be and what we should all be striving for is not only snotty, it's, in a way, bigoted.

I will say this. I come from an ethnic family. We BELIEVE in fighting things out. I believe it's a better way.

And there are Anglophiles, so to speak, who presume the whole world should strive to live as if we want to have sticks up our butts.

That's fine, if you were raised in a way that tells you that being mealy-mouthed equals "refinement" and "fairness".

I don't think it does. I think it CAN, but I don't think it's the ONLY way to be, or always the optimal way to handle things.

So please, if you want to live with a stick up your butt, that's your right.

Just stop insisting other's put sticks up their butts, or looking down your nose at them because they don't.

That's a crude way of putting it... but hopefully, it'll help illistrate things for you.

I'm not interested in looking pretty for you or anyone else and I'm not convinced the "refined" way is always the most efficient or effective ways of handling things.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> 'before it becomes repetitive and boring.'
> 
> I will make an attempt to re-charge this topic. I read a tabloid type article online today that trashed celebrities that had "face work". Yet our culture demands that women, and especially celebrities, enforce the cherished value of youth. Is it fair then to comment on face and body lifts? Since in the media it is expected of women to look young, is it then fair game to criticize them for doing what is required of them? Is this another form of war on women?


Yes, I think in a way it is.

And what I really feel sad about is... is there any actress who's had noticeable face work done where it hasn't HURT her career.

They get these surgeries, thinking it might add maybe 5 more years to their careers... but I think if anything, it prevents them from moving on to other roles and they spend a lot of time looking ridiculous, losing respect ... and then when it's time for them to do some of the more "mature" roles, they look so foolish, they can't get cast.

There's a bubble that's been created where no one is really telling these actresses that they'll be making a big mistake, logistically, getting that face-work done.

Even if you remove all the politically correct reasons for not having the face-work done..

I think it's not doing for them what they thought it was going to do.

Quite frankly, I'm surprised some of these plastic surgeons haven't been sued for the hack jobs they've done... and there's a LOT of hack jobs that have been done out there.

And BTW... why doesn't anyone ever mention how ridiculous Putin's FACE looks?

I'm sorry... but people even make fun of Robert Redford for his craggy face. But I LOVE that face... even the craggy version. I would NOT like it had he had it pulled tight.

So, if even Robert Redford gets in trouble for not looking young enough... it's a million times worse for women.

But, I think that women have to stop thinking they're being "female friendly" by saying things like "Hey, if it make you feel better, all the more power to you".

SOMEONE has to tell these women, that 9 times out of 10, the face work just makes them look ridiculous.

And SOMEONE has to say, there's something wrong with a society that thinks it's OK to continually go under the knife for vanity purposes. It's sick, IMO ... to be so concerned about youth and the perfect body, that we will literally cut ourselves open to "fix" our imperfections. (_which often end up looking worse than they supposedly did before_)


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Porr Purl said:


> If you want a real war on women, read about the rapes in Syria


I have real issues with that sort of argument.

It's not like brutal rapes aren't rampant right here in the US too, and it's not like women aren't being victimized when they're made to feel it's a legitimate choice to repeatedly cut themselves open in order to be "prettier". I don't think that's as "unimportant" as we might make it out to be.

Yes, we live in America, and in many ways, we are more fortunate than some people are in other areas of the world.

But we should never dismiss our own ills and concerns in this country.

The Righties on this board do that all the time. That we don't have a "war on women" here in this country when we prevent women from getting the reproductive health care that they need.... because it could be worse... you could be living in Syria. American women should just stop being such whores, and then they wouldn't NEED so much reproductive health care!

I'm sorry, I'm not willing to ignore our problems here, letting them devolve into third world nation conditions before I feel I have the "right" to complain about various issues we have here.

There's something seriously wrong with our society that we so casually cut women open and stick plastic and cancer-causing materials under their skin to make their breasts look bigger. I think it's horrifying really... and the mere fact that we take that sort of thing so casually and make arguments like "to each their own", is... disturbing to me.

NO woman should feel "better" because they had plastic liquid filled balloons stuck in their chest or had their whole faces literally RIPPED OFF AND STRETCHED to look younger. There's something psychologically wrong with our society if so many of our women DO feel better doing something like that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I have real issues with that sort of argument.
> 
> It's not like brutal rapes aren't rampant right here in the US too, and it's not like women aren't being victimized when they're made to feel it's a legitimate choice to repeatedly cut themselves open in order to be "prettier". I don't think that's as "unimportant" as we might make it out to be.
> 
> ...


You've convinced me (unless you want a fight; I'll be happy to put on my boxing gloves again). I objected when we were talking about celebrities, but now that I think of it, there are young women feeling desperate enough to allow their bodies to be invaded so that maybe they'll look better to some man.

One newly widespread psychiatric diagnosis is body-dysmorphic disorder. It's what makes women look in a mirror and rush off to a doctor or a hairstylist or Weight Watchers or a nail salon in hopes of making themselves look better, which never really happens because the dissatisfaction is from inside and can't be fixed by changing the outside.

I just saw a recent clip of Putin and he looks as though the skin on his face was removed and a new, tighter skin put in its place.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> You've convinced me (unless you want a fight; I'll be happy to put on my boxing gloves again). I objected when we were talking about celebrities, but now that I think of it, there are young women feeling desperate enough to allow their bodies to be invaded so that maybe they'll look better to some man.
> 
> One newly widespread psychiatric diagnosis is body-dysmorphic disorder. It's what makes women look in a mirror and rush off to a doctor or a hairstylist or Weight Watchers or a nail salon in hopes of making themselves look better, which never really happens because the dissatisfaction is from inside and can't be fixed by changing the outside.
> 
> I just saw a recent clip of Putin and he looks as though the skin on his face was removed and a new, tighter skin put in its place.


Nope. Not looking for a fight. I figured you probably felt similarly!

I agree.

I also think that the body dysmorphic disorder can come in a milder form than we've been shown on talk shows for entertainment.

I really think only a society with MASS body dysmophic disorder could put up with so much physical abuse to ourselves and sluff it off as ... "_well, if it makes you feel better, I won't judge_". Well, guess what? Maybe we should judge.

I feel similarly about mild depression. We all know the awful stories from people who have suffered from major depression.

But, we never really discuss the serious problems likely caused by chronic MILD depression. People who "function", but always at a low level, and can never push themselves past anything other than "getting by". But who's helping _them_?

We have programs to help the obviously mentally ill, but I think we've got a literal epidemic that never gets addressed but because its' slow and chronic, it's like that adage about the frog slowly boiling away in water.

I really think if we addressed that problem in society, we'd be doing much better as a country. I think it's probably THE most serious issue we have, and it's just not being acknowledged.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Apparently, you haven't just been stating your opinion; you've also been sending reports to admin. I know it's hard not to be getting your own way, but surely you could have tolerated it for another day or two until it died of its own accord. As far as I can tell, admin didn't agree with you.
> 
> Isn't it strange to think you can end a fight between two other people by starting one yourself?


As I have already said, I haven't made any reports to Admin about the insult trading and fighting that's going on here. You and your gutter pals have gotten together and made up a story that others will find easy to believe. And, no, I'm not being paranoid and I don't believe there's a conspiracy going on. Instead, you folks who take pride in doing "dirty work" are incapable of admitting that I'm right about y'all, so now you've taking to trying to bully me. Maybe you haven't been following DV.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> As I have already said, I haven't made any reports to Admin about the insult trading and fighting that's going on here. You and your gutter pals have gotten together and made up a story that others will find easy to believe. And, no, I'm not being paranoid and I don't believe there's a conspiracy going on. Instead, you folks who take pride in doing "dirty work" are incapable of admitting that I'm right about y'all, so now you've taking to trying to bully me. Maybe you haven't been following DV.


Okay, I'm ready to stop. As I sit here wondering how to answer, all I could hear in my head is "yes you did" "no I didn't," and that never ends well. My "gutter pals" and I haven't gotten together, but if great minds think alike, then so do low ones. You're right that we've been really annoying, as well as boring, but we haven't joined together to bully you. I think each one of us is reacting in her own way to having been told how foolish she looks, something nobody wants to hear. I'm ready to throw in the towel and play nice.

Unless that Wombat returns and accuses me of reading her mind and saying something nasty to her that nobody else would even notice. Then all bets are off.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Nope. Not looking for a fight. I figured you probably felt similarly!
> 
> I agree.
> 
> ...


Mild but chronic depression is the hardest thing to treat because so little progress is made at each step. But it's the kind of thing doctors used to pooh-pooh because it was mainly women who complained of feeling that way. Men get depressed but they often don't realize that's what it is. They try to medicate it away with alcohol or drugs, exercise it away, even beat up their wives and kids, just to get rid of that nagging feeling that life isn't really worth living.

I think I've done enough to put a damper on everyone reading this. Also, it's almost 3AM. So class dismissed.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What we have is a movement driven by the pharmaceutical companies who want to see that as many of their medications as possible get sold, and quacks who want to get their patients out of their offices as quickly as possible so they write prescriptions for "magic" pills and send their patients home where they get to take mediation they might not need but will have a placebo effect on them. A high-priced placebo effect. Not only that, but there are lots of additional medications that can be added to an anti-depressant regimen so when people go back to their quacks there's another magic pill that can be prescribed for them.

We DO NOT have anything approaching enough programs to help the obviously mentally ill. Check out what psychiatrists and therapists have to say about the availability of mental health care in this country. Not only are the quacks automatically reaching for their prescription pads, they are stuck with a situation in which there aren't enough psychiatrists and psychotherapists in the HMO-type health care services to provide care to people who may not even need medication.

Oh, and let's not forget that "depression" is one of the popular "buzz words" of the day. People who feel a little down immediately translate tdat into believing they're having a problem with depression. That creates another pool of patients for some quack who believes the soft soap job some pharmaceutical company sales rep smooth-talked yet anoter quack into believing. Oh, can't you hear them cash registers a'ringin' up them sales.

The entire spectrum of mental health issues meets systems that can't begin to address the needs of all the people who need those services.


VocalLisa said:


> Nope. Not looking for a fight. I figured you probably felt similarly!
> 
> I agree.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa, who knows when and how the decision that fighting was inherently bad? No one seems to have made the decision that fighting wars is inherently bad, so I suspect we're in for a long, long wait to see any real chsnge in the inherent violence of the human species. 

Last time I checked I was neither dried up, constipated nor a virgin, and I don't advocate that anyone become that way. What I do think a lot of people should be striving for are non-violent and non-abusive ways to argue with each other.

How horrible for you to come from a family that BELIEVES in fighting things out. I believe the calm discussions we use to work things out in my family is the better way. Some details of one's ethnic heritage aren't worth keeping. 

My mother's side of the family is mostly French and my father's side of the family is mostly Irish. With that heritage I could easily believe as you do about your ethnic background, but I'd rather not.

I in no way, at any time, advocate anyone should have a stick up their bum. I don't plan to advocate that any time in the future, either.

By the way, trying to be rude and insulting doesn't really work on me. You can verbally abuse me all you like but I've already lived through that sort of abuse by an exceptionally great practitioner of same.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Apparently you make a career of insulting people, making sick innuendos, then when you are answered in kind you get so, so insulted that your precious self has been insulted. Maybe it is time to put a sock in it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In my opinion, much of the 'face work' leaves people looking less than human. Think Bruce Jenner, Kim Novak at the Oscars, etc. I would rather see someone with crinkles around the eyes from years of laughter. But, of course, people have their own feelings about looks.



SQM said:


> 'before it becomes repetitive and boring.'
> 
> I will make an attempt to re-charge this topic. I read a tabloid type article online today that trashed celebrities that had "face work". Yet our culture demands that women, and especially celebrities, enforce the cherished value of youth. Is it fair then to comment on face and body lifts? Since in the media it is expected of women to look young, is it then fair game to criticize them for doing what is required of them? Is this another form of war on women?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Are you of the understanding that prudes and pigs have some sort of special protection?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Sometimes you just have to call a pig a pig. Why not?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think Admin judges reporting as a nuisance.



VocalLisa said:


> No, you keep coming back because you're so bored with yourself that you live vicariously through us.
> 
> Still better to be me than you.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree and go one step further. In many cases the double standard lives in Hollywood. Women get old. Men are distinguished. A bit of grey hair on a man is accepted. Grey hair on a woman is colored.

My advice to women in the field is to become proficient in the field. Figure out other ways to enhance your career. Try directing like Jody Foster or Penny Marshall. Write books, with a ghostwriter, if necessary. Create a foundation for charitable works like Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt. Do people know anything about Audrey Hepburn except she was 'fashionable?' There's lots more there. (PBS will be running a special this season.)

Work to make the world a better place instead of making a plastic surgeon richer.

Oh, and I can't resist. I'm so sick of seeing out-of-proportion boob jobs that I could scream. How many size 0's have you seen with DD cups? I 'suspect' that they're not real.

Some of the changes are within women's reach. Others require teamwork and a battle. I say, let's go for it.



VocalLisa said:


> Yes, I think in a way it is.
> 
> And what I really feel sad about is... is there any actress who's had noticeable face work done where it hasn't HURT her career.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Putin is an ex-KGB man underneath the face and body work. He'll get attention and power however he can. He's a scary guy. Sad to say, people play into it by looking at his 'young' (mean) face and physique instead of looking at his character.

I think of such people as hiding behind the curtain and yelling, 'don't look behind the curtain.' I say, 'call the flying monkeys.'



Poor Purl said:


> You've convinced me (unless you want a fight; I'll be happy to put on my boxing gloves again). I objected when we were talking about celebrities, but now that I think of it, there are young women feeling desperate enough to allow their bodies to be invaded so that maybe they'll look better to some man.
> 
> One newly widespread psychiatric diagnosis is body-dysmorphic disorder. It's what makes women look in a mirror and rush off to a doctor or a hairstylist or Weight Watchers or a nail salon in hopes of making themselves look better, which never really happens because the dissatisfaction is from inside and can't be fixed by changing the outside.
> 
> I just saw a recent clip of Putin and he looks as though the skin on his face was removed and a new, tighter skin put in its place.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good thoughts Purl.



Poor Purl said:


> Okay, I'm ready to stop. As I sit here wondering how to answer, all I could hear in my head is "yes you did" "no I didn't," and that never ends well. My "gutter pals" and I haven't gotten together, but if great minds think alike, then so do low ones. You're right that we've been really annoying, as well as boring, but we haven't joined together to bully you. I think each one of us is reacting in her own way to having been told how foolish she looks, something nobody wants to hear. I'm ready to throw in the towel and play nice.
> 
> Unless that Wombat returns and accuses me of reading her mind and saying something nasty to her that nobody else would even notice. Then all bets are off.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

> Unless that Wombat returns and accuses me of reading her mind and saying something nasty to her that nobody else would even notice. Then all bets are off.


You wish.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Sometimes you just have to call a pig a pig. Why not?


Takes one to know one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> You wish.


What do I wish? You make no sense.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Takes one to know one.


Now, there's a snappy comeback.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Now, there's a snappy comeback.


This has nothing to do with snappy comebacks, I thought that you were going to repeat Knitry's post here. Perhaps you are waiting for a response... anyway, I came across this and thought it was the perfect add on...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Putin is an ex-KGB man underneath the face and body work. He'll get attention and power however he can. He's a scary guy. Sad to say, people play into it by looking at his 'young' (mean) face and physique instead of looking at his character.
> 
> I think of such people as hiding behind the curtain and yelling, 'don't look behind the curtain.' I say, 'call the flying monkeys.'


Remember the old Russian leaders? Yeltsen, Khrushchev, Brezhnev? They weren't just in bad shape, they had no shape at all. So the people think this guy is something new. But if he is, it's something worse than they've had in the past.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I agree and go one step further. In many cases the double standard lives in Hollywood. Women get old. Men are distinguished. A bit of grey hair on a man is accepted. Grey hair on a woman is colored.
> 
> My advice to women in the field is to become proficient in the field. Figure out other ways to enhance your career. Try directing like Jody Foster or Penny Marshall. Write books, with a ghostwriter, if necessary. Create a foundation for charitable works like Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt. Do people know anything about Audrey Hepburn except she was 'fashionable?' There's lots more there. (PBS will be running a special this season.)
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

If Ross's bill ever became law of the land, I would recommend that before they file for divorce, women date and have all the sex they want while they are married.

That poster was my first sick joke of the day.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> In my opinion, much of the 'face work' leaves people looking less than human. Think Bruce Jenner, Kim Novak at the Oscars, etc. I would rather see someone with crinkles around the eyes from years of laughter. But, of course, people have their own feelings about looks.


Have you ever seen the responses when Designer1234 posts? If there were a Ms. KP Beauty Contest, she'd win by a mile, with her gray hair and crinkles.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you ever seen the responses when Designer1234 posts? If there were a Ms. KP Beauty Contest, she'd win by a mile, with her gray hair and crinkles.


I am now a big fan of gray and will not let the War on Women's appearance get me into the salon to hide my gray any more while my neck and hands give away my age anyway. I am grateful to be able to witness all the stages of life.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What we have is a movement driven by the pharmaceutical companies who want to see that as many of their medications as possible get sold, and quacks who want to get their patients out of their offices as quickly as possible so they write prescriptions for "magic" pills and send their patients home where they get to take mediation they might not need but will have a placebo effect on them. A high-priced placebo effect. Not only that, but there are lots of additional medications that can be added to an anti-depressant regimen so when people go back to their quacks there's another magic pill that can be prescribed for them.
> 
> We DO NOT have anything approaching enough programs to help the obviously mentally ill. Check out what psychiatrists and therapists have to say about the availability of mental health care in this country. Not only are the quacks automatically reaching for their prescription pads, they are stuck with a situation in which there aren't enough psychiatrists and psychotherapists in the HMO-type health care services to provide care to people who may not even need medication.
> 
> ...


I can't deal with your whole message because I need to leave soon, but I want to point out that there are a lot of good psychiatrists out there, and sometimes the medications do some good. Most psychotherapists would admit that - it's hard to get through to someone in the throes of a crisis, and the meds can calm people down.

That being said, there's no way to help a person out of a crisis without having them talk, and that takes too long for insurance company, who would much rather see them medicated and not getting therapy. And the drug companies are happy to comply.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I can't deal with your whole message because I need to leave soon, but I want to point out that there are a lot of good psychiatrists out there, and sometimes the medications do some good. Most psychotherapists would admit that - it's hard to get through to someone in the throes of a crisis, and the meds can calm people down.
> 
> That being said, there's no way to help a person out of a crisis without having them talk, and that takes too long for insurance company, who would much rather see them medicated and not getting therapy. And the drug companies are happy to comply.


A small step, I will grant you, but the requirement under the ACA to cover mental illness like any other diseases is a real plus.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> No, you keep coming back because you're so bored with yourself that you live vicariously through us.
> 
> Still better to be me than you.
> 
> ...


Often we don't agree, Lisa, but you are right about Seattle (MIB)! Thank you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> This has nothing to do with snappy comebacks, I thought that you were going to repeat Knitry's post here. Perhaps you are waiting for a response... anyway, I came across this and thought it was the perfect add on...


It takes two to tango! What about the opposite sex!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Remember the old Russian leaders? Yeltsen, Khrushchev, Brezhnev? They weren't just in bad shape, they had no shape at all. So the people think this guy is something new. But if he is, it's something worse than they've had in the past.


Poor Purl
too much Vocka being consumed in Russia therefore the lack of clear thinking. Too much Fog.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> too much Vocka being consumed in Russia therefore the lack of clear thinking. Too much Fog.


Couldn't the same be said for the US?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Yup, you're a jerk Jane, but I've got to agree with you in regards to her desire to attempt to put herself above others. I can see, if this is the view Righties see of Lefties, how you could develop the opinion of Lefties being unjustifiably pompous etc...
> 
> But I assure you. The maiden's lamentations have more to do with her lack of self-esteem than it has to do with her political views.
> 
> ...


Aw, Lisa, why did you find it necessary to call me a jerk as I thought we were in agreement about Seattle (MIB)!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I absolutely agree with that. Now THAT is a line, I think we can all agree was one that should never have been crossed.


Sorry, but Seattle (MIB) was the one who posted about having an abortion & said it was not time to have a baby then changed her story to say she had a funeral for the baby & even named it! A lot of us felt sorry for her then she slammed us for giving her sympathy!

I have no use for Seattle!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And then there are Maggie Smith and Judi Dench. They are magnificent actors and are working well into old age with faces and bodies that need no excuses.

I think it is the less talented who got by on their looks who get desperate and take desperate measures.

And a society where a George Clooney can age gracefully but women of equal acting stature are expected to meet unrealistic expectations.



SQM said:


> Kim NovaK! Kim Novak! Kim Novak!
> Some of the celebs look ghastly after so many surgeries. And they don't necessarily get work. But then neither do the ones who accept aging. They need to accept that fact that there is a
> time limit on their career choice.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> As I have already said, I haven't made any reports to Admin about the insult trading and fighting that's going on here.
> 
> You and your gutter pals have gotten together and made up a story that others will find easy to believe.


Sorry sweetie. You've been caught, definitively.

Listen it's your "right" to report people.

I think it's once again a sign of someone who dishes it out but then goes running home to Mama when they can't take it. But, you can do what you want to do.



MaidInBedlam said:


> And, no, I'm not being paranoid and I don't believe there's a conspiracy going on. Instead, you folks who take pride in doing "dirty work" are incapable of admitting that I'm right about y'all,


Listen. I haven't really denied what you've said about me.

All I've been saying is that your opinion of what is appropriate is YOURS, and your assumption that we're all indebted to have the same point as you on the matter, is arrogant.

As I said, whatever... you're a more decent and "refined" person than I.

Your insistence I be ashamed of not living up to YOUR standards is the height of arrogance.



MaidInBedlam said:


> so now you've taking to trying to bully me. ...


No, we've responded to your bullying US. YOU are the one that came in and decided to tell us all how to behave.

You want to keep your hands clean... go ahead. I don't begrudge you that.

But, I don't necessarily want to live by YOUR standards and don't agree it's the ONLY way to effectively handle things.

Because I disagree with you on that point, you've done nothing but come in to look down your nose at people that simply don't have the same personality as you.

You're not the personality police, and your presumption that your "refined" personality is indubitably what EVERYONE here should strive for is WAY beyond wannabe egotistical.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, I'm ready to stop. As I sit here wondering how to answer, all I could hear in my head is "yes you did" "no I didn't," and that never ends well. My "gutter pals" and I haven't gotten together, but if great minds think alike, then so do low ones. You're right that we've been really annoying, as well as boring, but we haven't joined together to bully you. I think each one of us is reacting in her own way to having been told how foolish she looks, something nobody wants to hear. I'm ready to throw in the towel and play nice....


She WANTS to think we're conspiring, when in fact, it's just multiple people, SEPARATELY disagreeing with her of (on?) their own accord.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What we have is a movement driven by the pharmaceutical companies who want to see that as many of their medications as possible get sold, and quacks who want to get their patients out of their offices as quickly as possible so they write prescriptions for "magic" pills and send their patients home where they get to take mediation they might not need but will have a placebo effect on them. A high-priced placebo effect. Not only that, but there are lots of additional medications that can be added to an anti-depressant regimen so when people go back to their quacks there's another magic pill that can be prescribed for them.
> 
> We DO NOT have anything approaching enough programs to help the obviously mentally ill. Check out what psychiatrists and therapists have to say about the availability of mental health care in this country. Not only are the quacks automatically reaching for their prescription pads, they are stuck with a situation in which there aren't enough psychiatrists and psychotherapists in the HMO-type health care services to provide care to people who may not even need medication.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% Well written!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

With today's standards making physical appearance such an important factor, a decent looking despot is almost more dangerous than an evil looking one. Then you look at even the most attractive despot and see the dead eyes. These guys are scary. Just because they wear well tailored Western style clothing doesn't make them any more civilized than Attila or Genghis Khan.



Poor Purl said:


> Remember the old Russian leaders? Yeltsen, Khrushchev, Brezhnev? They weren't just in bad shape, they had no shape at all. So the people think this guy is something new. But if he is, it's something worse than they've had in the past.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I can't deal with your whole message because I need to leave soon, but I want to point out that there are a lot of good psychiatrists out there, and sometimes the medications do some good. Most psychotherapists would admit that - it's hard to get through to someone in the throes of a crisis, and the meds can calm people down.
> 
> That being said, there's no way to help a person out of a crisis without having them talk, and that takes too long for insurance company, who would much rather see them medicated and not getting therapy. And the drug companies are happy to comply.


Depression is caused by a serotonin issue. It's biological at the core (which has been ignored for so many years by so many doctors and, yes, psychotherapists who want a person to come talk and not medicate because they want the money that comes from it..... just like less than ethical medical doctors there are less than ethical psychotherapists).

That is not to say that "talking" or rather learning ways to deal with the issues don't work in some ways. But it is rather like a diabetic. Your diet can only control so. much of the diabetes. Sometimes it needs more and you need insulin or other meds. It doesn't mean the doctor who prescribed them is a quack.

When someone is diagnosed with diabetes, sometimes their blood sugar is so out of control they need insulin (like if it is discovered when the person has surgery or injury) but then after it is under control and the injury is gone they can transition to only diet control. It's the same with depression.

Too often people will fall into an only medication or only "talk" trap. No one way is the "only" way. It is only with a combination of the two that true control and treatment can be attained. It is doing a disservice to those who need one or the other or both when people are constantly telling them they aren't doing what is "right". Or guilting them into even further depression by telling them they are taking the "easy way" out or the "placebo" way. If a person can't understand the studies behind the medication or the studies behind the "talk" (or both) then perhaps they should spend their time actually learning how to understand them and not going off of anecdotal ONLY evidence or their own opinions.

Sorry Poor Purl, this is not meant to be a rail against you. I just can have some rather strong feelings. Especially as a person who has PTSD and needed medications (yes needed, or I would have died) to control the PTSD and accompanying anxiety and depression and who now is not on medication for PTSD and depression and only on the barest of medication for anxiety but I am still in therapy for those issues (which will probably be lifelong). Trying to degrade people further and "medication shaming" them for taking meds for a legitimate medical problem irritates the hell out of me!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> VocalLisa, who knows when and how the decision that fighting was inherently bad? No one seems to have made the decision that fighting wars is inherently bad, so I suspect we're in for a long, long wait to see any real chsnge in the inherent violence of the human species.


You're conflating arguing with violence. Shallow and bogus conflation.



MaidInBedlam said:


> What I do think a lot of people should be striving for are non-violent and non-abusive ways to argue with each other.


Arguing, even vehemently is not "violent" and that is a lazy intellectual hyperbolic argument.

And if YOU think "non-abusive" ways of arguing is a goal for you... then go for it.

Just accept that not everyone need agree with your perspective to be valid.



MaidInBedlam said:


> How horrible for you to come from a family that BELIEVES in fighting things out. I believe the calm discussions we use to work things out in my family is the better way. Some details of one's ethnic heritage aren't worth keeping.


Wrong. We argue hard, and we love hard. I feel bad for those families that have worked so hard appearing to be "rational" that they NEVER tell anyone what they REALLY feel, and when that happens, they never TRULY grow close with one another. And sadly, many of them have no clue that they don't have a REAL relationship with their family members. Cordial is about it. Not particularly loving.

I'm sure you probably think your family is close. Likely that's not the case though.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I in no way, at any time, advocate anyone should have a stick up their bum. I don't plan to advocate that any time in the future, either.


Oh, you absolutely do.



MaidInBedlam said:


> By the way, trying to be rude and insulting doesn't really work on me. You can verbally abuse me all you like but I've already lived through that sort of abuse by an exceptionally great practitioner of same.


Oh, so that's what's going on here. You've been ACTUALLY verbally abused so your lens on the circumstance is, shall we say, distorted.

I'm sorry sweetie, the world is not obliged to change because you're hypersensitive.

I'd get some help for that if I were you, because no matter how many posts you make trying to control other people's personalities, you will never succeed in doing so. It's grossly irrational to think you can come in and tell people to walk on eggshells because you've been abused in the past.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

damemary said:


> In my opinion, much of the 'face work' leaves people looking less than human. Think Bruce Jenner, Kim Novak at the Oscars, etc. I would rather see someone with crinkles around the eyes from years of laughter. But, of course, people have their own feelings about looks.


I agree... but there must be some sort of "mass" delusion, because even though there are some media outlets that make fun of people like Bruce Jenner... did his family members ever sit him down and tell him that he's disfiguring himself? Why are the doctors even legally ALLOWED to disfigure someone like that?

And that's exactly what it is, disfigurement. It's truly not hyperbolic, IMO, to describe it as such. I think it's LITERAL disfigurement.

What about someone like "Big Ange"?

This is what she used to look like: (And I think she'd already had some surgery here):



And here's what she looks like now:



How is that ANYTHING but disfigurement?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Aw, Lisa, why did you find it necessary to call me a jerk as I thought we were in agreement about Seattle (MIB)!


Because of other posts you've made. My point is that even though I think you're often a jerk, I agreed with you to some degree on this one POV.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Sorry, but Seattle (MIB) was the one who posted about having an abortion & said it was not time to have a baby then changed her story to say she had a funeral for the baby & even named it! A lot of us felt sorry for her then she slammed us for giving her sympathy!
> 
> I have no use for Seattle!


I don't care. When you're talking about the horrifying personal choice of abortion, you don't cross the line by using that information she shared to use it against her.

And I disagree that she changed her story, I think you read into her OPs what you wanted, and when she elaborated, you were confused that it didn't match with your presuppositions.

Regardless, that's a line that shouldn't have been crossed. I think it's a CLEAR line that even someone as nasty as I wouldn't have crossed.

You should've been permanently banned from the board from doing so.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You're right, there are a lot of excellent psychiatrists out there, not to mention how many excellent therapists there are. My use of the word "quack" refers to general practitioners, or what my HMO calls Primary Care Physicians. In my personal experience, there are giant numbers of incompetent quacks amongst GPs or PCPs if you prefer to call GPs Primary Care Physicians. I should have made that statement clearly.

I wholeheartedly agree that "there's no way to help a person out of a crisis without having them talk, and that takes too long for insurance company, who would much rather see them medicated and not getting therapy. And the drug companies are happy to comply." This approach to mental health care must be frustrating for psychiatrists and therapists who practice in HMOs. I wonder if it's any different if a psychiatrist or therapist is in private practice.

I also think there have been some incredible advancements made in medications to treat psychiatric disorders, especially major clinical depression and bipolar disorder. These two conditions run in the maternal side of my family. I've lost 6 members of my extended family to suicide because they couldn't get effective care. IMO, the general field of medicine hasn't caught up with the number of people who need mental health care.


Poor Purl said:


> I can't deal with your whole message because I need to leave soon, but I want to point out that there are a lot of good psychiatrists out there, and sometimes the medications do some good. Most psychotherapists would admit that - it's hard to get through to someone in the throes of a crisis, and the meds can calm people down.
> 
> That being said, there's no way to help a person out of a crisis without having them talk, and that takes too long for insurance company, who would much rather see them medicated and not getting therapy. And the drug companies are happy to comply.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> And then there are Maggie Smith and Judi Dench. They are magnificent actors and are working well into old age with faces and bodies that need no excuses.
> 
> I think it is the less talented who got by on their looks who get desperate and take desperate measures.
> 
> And a society where a George Clooney can age gracefully but women of equal acting stature are expected to meet unrealistic expectations.


Oh, and don't forget Helen Mirren. She MAY have had a little (VERY) work done, I don't know, but for the most part, she looks natural to me... and not only is she aging gracefully, but she's quite sexy, IMO.

Look at this young picture of her:



I think she's every bit as beautiful and sexy... if not more so here:



And:


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

VoclL from Pithy: like your avatar and sense. When we badmouth others, we are really saying about ourselves. Might add that the goal of some of the surgeries is personal --no wrinkles, no bags, no droopiness, sagging, jowls, etc. If that is achieved then the individual is content. Not that I disagree with you, but they are not looking at what you are looking at.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> She WANTS to think we're conspiring, when in fact, it's just multiple people, SEPARATELY disagreeing with her of (on?) their own accord.


I don't WANT to think there's a conspiracy. The use of similar language by several people SEEMS to make it look like there has been some collaboration.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Come, now. We can think great minds run in parallel. We can think people brought up in similar environments have similar histories and think the same way. We cant think of regional vernacular. Not everything is subject to paranoid conspiracy theories.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't WANT to think there's a conspiracy. The use of similar language by several people SEEMS to make it look like there has been some collaboration.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Because I was verbally abused a very long time ago (by someone who was no part of my family) it makes it easier for me to identify it when I see it happening here. I'm sorry you don't like being told that what you're doing constitutes verbal abuse. You could accomplish whatever goal you want to accomplish when you argue here without the ugly language.

Of course, I can't control anyone here. I can, however, remark about how people address each other. You get to choose if you want to continue to be verbally abusive, just as everyone else here who practices the same gets to choose the same for themselves.

Last time I looked, about 2 hours ago, at the usual Sunday morning family breakfast, my family is very close and loving. We disagree strongly sometimes and love deeply always. Seems like a pretty good deal to me.


VocalLisa said:


> Oh, so that's what's going on here and in "real. You've been ACTUALLY verbally abused so your lens on the circumstance is, shall we say, distorted.
> 
> I'm sorry sweetie, the world is not obliged to change because you're hypersensitive.
> 
> I'd get some help for that if I were you, because no matter how many posts you make trying to control other people's personalities, you will never succeed in doing so. It's grossly irrational to think you can come in and tell people to walk on eggshells because you've been abused in the past.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You're right, there are a lot of excellent psychiatrists out there, not to mention how many excellent therapists there are. My use of the word "quack" refers to general practitioners, or what my HMO calls Primary Care Physicians. In my personal experience, there are giant numbers of incompetent quacks amongst GPs or PCPs if you prefer to call GPs Primary Care Physicians. I should have made that statement clearly.
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree that "there's no way to help a person out of a crisis without having them talk, and that takes too long for insurance company, who would much rather see them medicated and not getting therapy. And the drug companies are happy to comply." This approach to mental health care must be frustrating for psychiatrists and therapists who practice in HMOs. I wonder if it's any different if a psychiatrist or therapist is in private practice.
> 
> I also think there have been some incredible advancements made in medications to treat psychiatric disorders, especially major clinical depression and bipolar disorder. These two conditions run in the maternal side of my family. I've lost 6 members of my extended family to suicide because they couldn't get effective care. IMO, the general field of medicine hasn't caught up with the number of people who need mental health care.


In my experience in the past HMO's are were more than happy to tell patients that psychiatry services weren't covered or were an 50/50 deal. Then they left it at that. They didn't push the medicine because then they would need to cover it if the GP prescribed it (so they didn't offer it as an option). The widespread practice of GP's prescribing it came from GP's seeing these people suffering and knowing something needing to be done, but at the same time the patients couldn't afford to go to therapists because HMO's wouldn't cover it. Some doctors would just refer a patient to therapy and never check to see if they could go and then when they patient didn't and came to them for other problems, possibly related, they just didn't question it or refered them again. There are "quacks" who prescribe it with abandon, but I think they are fewer than most people realize. I think a lot of the GP's who prescribed them were those who saw the actual suffering of their patients and realized that the ONLY option they had was if they could somehow get it medically covered. Thus the doctors prescribed the meds. It was more the act of caring doctors than the doctors who just wanted to push meds. And when they were constantly trying the newest meds it was because the older ones weren't working.

It's not a face people normally see of the doctors. They tend to see that they prescribe these meds and people don't go for therapy, but they aren't in the treatment room with the patients when they are crying that they can't afford it because insurance doesn't cover it (which hopefully will just continue to get eaten away with the ACA until HMO's can't refuse it or kick patients in need out of psych hospitals). They don't sit in the treatment rooms while the patients talk about how life just doesn't seem worth living (but they aren't suicidal just in desperate depression).

And doctors who see those patients don't speak out against the HMO's because the HMO's can and do refuse to renew contracts to doctors who do things they don't like. So if the doctors spoke out then all their contracts with HMO's could and most likely would dry up and all their patients couldn't afford to do it privately). So their own livelyhood would be gone.

It's truly a case in which the doctors are put between a rock and a hard place and they get seen as the "bad guy" or "quack" because that's the way that suits the HMOs. Sickening.

And I am very sorry about your family members. It is always sad to see someone suffer so and not get treated or just not be able to be treated.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Knitish said:


> VoclL from Pithy: like your avatar and sense. When we badmouth others, we are really saying about ourselves. Might add that the goal of some of the surgeries is personal --no wrinkles, no bags, no droopiness, sagging, jowls, etc. If that is achieved then the individual is content. Not that I disagree with you, but they are not looking at what you are looking at.


Plastic surgery today evolved out of advancements in medicine to reconstruct a body after injury or surgery. For instance, today after a severe burn a person can get much better reconstructive surgery than 50 years ago, same as with a car accident or cancer that destroyed the bone. Today people do use it for more "vanity" reasons, but your plastic surgeons today still do a lot of reconstructive surgeries but they just aren't "high profile".


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitish said:


> VoclL from Pithy: like your avatar and sense. When we badmouth others, we are really saying about ourselves. Might add that the goal of some of the surgeries is personal --no wrinkles, no bags, no droopiness, sagging, jowls, etc. If that is achieved then the individual is content. Not that I disagree with you, but they are not looking at what you are looking at.


Yes. And that's my point. That it's so personally important to someone to get rid of jowls (or whatever), that they'd risk going under the knife to help themselves feel more "content" --- that's a problem, IMO.

And yes, that's the point of body dysmorphic disorder, people are NOT looking at what those on the "outside" see. Pretty much, by definition, that's BDD, even if it's to a minor degree.

I'm sorry, even though it's become "accepted", the choice to cut into your skin to "fix" a self-perceived flaw is radical and drastic in and of itself and the fact that now society takes it so lightly is why I'm saying that I think we're all suffering from a sort of "mass psychosis".

I'm genuinely happy for you if you've had work done and it's relieved any discomfort you were feeling and has made you more content and that you don't regret having done so.

I just wish you didn't need to cut into your skin to find that contentment.

God knows, when I look it the mirror, there are times I ask myself if I'd just be better of if I just went ahead and had something done.

But in the end, I just can't justify cutting into myself. There's just something so inherently self-violent about it.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't WANT to think there's a conspiracy. The use of similar language by several people SEEMS to make it look like there has been some collaboration.


Well... let's put it this way, if there are numerous people repeatedly pointing out the same view...

If you're of a self-delusory mind, you jump to "conspiracies" as an explaination.

Rational, deductive reasoning however, would make a more realistic person say to themselves... "_Gee, if so many people have this common perception about me, there must be something I'M DOING to make it appear that way_".

That is the case here MIB.

There's no "conspiracy", we just all agree about this particularly supercilious trait of yours.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Because I was verbally abused a very long time ago (by someone who was no part of my family) it makes it easier for me to identify it when I see it happening here. ...


Or it just makes you "gun-shy", reactionary, thin-skinned and choleric and you see verbal monsters around every corner.

I'm sorry you were hurt, but that doesn't mean it's rational to come in and expect people to live as afraid of tough confrontation as you are.

I am PERFECTLY capable of having pleasant conversation even with those with whom I disagree. I do it all the time.

But, I don't believe in trying to reason with bullies and I also don't believe in letting bullies do what they do without consequence.

It's people like you, that make it possible for the boy with the My Little Pony backpack to be prohibited from bringing it to school because the bullies bullied him. Instead of the school system holding the bullies accountable. They believe pushing back at bullies is not a fight worth engaging in. It's just better and easier to tell the kid to not bring the back pack into school.

That's wrong. Bullies should NEVER be allowed to get away with their bullying -- EVER.

Now it appears that the school IS going to allow the boy to bring in his backpack.

The question is, if something happens to him, will the school say, because the boy brought in the backpack, he was "asking for it".... or will they bully BACK at the bullies and hold THEM accountable?

If it's people like you, it'll be the former.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Lkholcomb said:


> Plastic surgery today evolved out of advancements in medicine to reconstruct a body after injury or surgery. For instance, today after a severe burn a person can get much better reconstructive surgery than 50 years ago, same as with a car accident or cancer that destroyed the bone. Today people do use it for more "vanity" reasons, but your plastic surgeons today still do a lot of reconstructive surgeries but they just aren't "high profile".


Yes, I should differentiate between reconstructive and vanity surgery.

With reconstructive surgery, even if what's being fixed is "vain", reconstructive surgery often brings with it a reconstruction of the psyche as well. Especially when the injury only reminds someone of a horrible event.

I think that's different from people who have surgery because they can't get beyond societal pressures that worsen or cause a dysmorphic disorder or self-esteem issues.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I don't care. When you're talking about the horrifying personal choice of abortion, you don't cross the line by using that information she shared to use it against her.
> 
> And I disagree that she changed her story, I think you read into her OPs what you wanted, and when she elaborated, you were confused that it didn't match with your presuppositions.
> 
> ...


You haven't been on KP long enough to know me so you are saying you are on KP with another name? It figures as soon as I find out who you are, I'll report you to Admin & they will ban you & all of your names!

LOL!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You haven't been on KP long enough to know me so you are saying you are on KP with another name? It figures as soon as I find out who you are, I'll report you to Admin & they will ban you & all of your names!
> 
> LOL!


Are we starting this again. We already have one or two people who run to tattle to Mommy when their poor widdle feelings are hurt.

Let's try to be grown ups and disagree on a more mature level. We are all coming from different experiences and sensibilities. I may disagree with much of what someone says and roll my eyes at what I perceive as unbelievable ignorance. Other people may grow livid at what I believe. But when we revert to grade school playground behavior, it gets stupid.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> If Ross's bill ever became law of the land, I would recommend that before they file for divorce, women date and have all the sex they want while they are married.
> 
> That poster was my first sick joke of the day.


That's one way to beat him at his own game.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You haven't been on KP long enough to know me so you are saying you are on KP with another name? It figures as soon as I find out who you are, I'll report you to Admin & they will ban you & all of your names!
> 
> LOL!


OMG, here we go again!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am now a big fan of gray and will not let the War on Women's appearance get me into the salon to hide my gray any more while my neck and hands give away my age anyway. I am grateful to be able to witness all the stages of life.


But you'll keep the blue, won't you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> This has nothing to do with snappy comebacks, I thought that you were going to repeat Knitry's post here. Perhaps you are waiting for a response... anyway, I came across this and thought it was the perfect add on...


It _is_ perfect. And he looks like a perfect idiot.

I have been waiting for knitry's answer, but maybe I'll send her a PM to wake her up. Anyway, today's NYTimes has the perfect article on women growing old. Gloria Steinem is 80!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> A small step, I will grant you, but the requirement under the ACA to cover mental illness like any other diseases is a real plus.


Possibly, though that might mean just medicating the patients, the way they do for strep throat. Ten days on the meds, and you're cured.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> With today's standards making physical appearance such an important factor, a decent looking despot is almost more dangerous than an evil looking one. Then you look at even the most attractive despot and see the dead eyes. These guys are scary. Just because they wear well tailored Western style clothing doesn't make them any more civilized than Attila or Genghis Khan.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> Depression is caused by a serotonin issue. It's biological at the core (which has been ignored for so many years by so many doctors and, yes, psychotherapists who want a person to come talk and not medicate because they want the money that comes from it..... just like less than ethical medical doctors there are less than ethical psychotherapists).
> 
> That is not to say that "talking" or rather learning ways to deal with the issues don't work in some ways. But it is rather like a diabetic. Your diet can only control so. much of the diabetes. Sometimes it needs more and you need insulin or other meds. It doesn't mean the doctor who prescribed them is a quack.
> 
> ...


To state that depression is simply a serotonin issue ignores people who suffer from situational depression, reacting to a serious change in their lives. Unemployment is often accompanied by depression, regardless of how the serotonin is being handled. Research is showing that the brain can change in response to outside events, so I'm certain that eventually situational depression turns into an organic one, unless it's dealt with early enough to forestall the changes.

I don't know what current research shows, but about 15 years ago I remember reading (in Consumer Reports, of all places) about a study they had done on the literature covering depression. Their conclusion was that the best treatment involved both medication and the talking cure. I have no problem with medication, provided it's prescribed by a doctor who pays attention to symptoms and also provided the patient perceives an improvement in her/his feelings. But the talking part is equally important in helping a patient figure out how to fight the lethargy and anhedonism (if that's a word; "anhedonic" is one) that are symptomatic of depression.

PTSD is a whole other thing, and it must be terrible to live with. For a while there were claims that EMDR (eye movement desensitization and reprocessing) could cure PTSD. It sounds flaky to me, but who knows? Have you ever tried it?

I know you're not railing at me. There's no single right way to deal with psychological problems, but with luck a person can find the right combination. Anyway, the person who introduced her daughter to the cat dancers can do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You're right, there are a lot of excellent psychiatrists out there, not to mention how many excellent therapists there are. My use of the word "quack" refers to general practitioners, or what my HMO calls Primary Care Physicians. In my personal experience, there are giant numbers of incompetent quacks amongst GPs or PCPs if you prefer to call GPs Primary Care Physicians. I should have made that statement clearly.


 Okay, if by quacks you mean people who've never studied psychopharmacology, I am in absolute agreement with you. (I'm also in love with words that are 18 letters long.)

You're right about the meds for some mental illnesses. I've seen people change practically before my eyes when lithium was given them. I've even seen kids respond wonderfully to Ritalin, but these kids were really hyper, not just annoying to their teachers. I think the right medication with the right supervision is a godsend.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It _is_ perfect. And he looks like a perfect idiot.
> 
> I have been waiting for knitry's answer, but maybe I'll send her a PM to wake her up. Anyway, today's NYTimes has the perfect article on women growing old. Gloria Steinem is 80!!


(Is it like talking to myself if I respond to my own message?) Here's an excerpt from the piece on Steinem:

*This Is What 80 Looks Like*
MARCH 22, 2014
Gail Collins

ON Tuesday, Gloria Steinem turns 80.

Do not bother to call. Shes planning to celebrate in Botswana. I thought: What do I really want to do on my birthday? First, get out of Dodge. Second, ride elephants.

Very few people have aged as publicly. Its been four decades since she told a reporter, This is what 40 looks like. Back then many women, including Steinem herself, fudged their age when they left their 20s, so it was a pretty revolutionary announcement. A decade later she had a This is what 50 looks like party at the Waldorf for the benefit of Ms. Magazine. Steinem, who has frequently said that she expects her funeral to be a fund-raiser, has been using her birthdays to make money for worthy causes ever since. Before heading off to Botswana, she, along with Rabbi Arthur Waskow, was feted at a This is what 80 looks like benefit for the Shalom Center in Philadelphia.

Ever the positive thinker, Steinem composed a list of the good things about starting her ninth decade. A dwindling libido, she theorized, can be a terrific advantage: The brain cells that used to be obsessed are now free for all kinds of great things.

I try to tell younger women that, but they dont believe me, she said in a pre-Botswana interview. When I was young I wouldnt have believed it either.

Her famous hair is colored, but otherwise, theres been no outside intervention. She likes to recall a friend who proudly reported having rebutted the feminist-got-a-face-lift rumors by announcing: I saw Gloria the other day and she looked terrible.

Actually, she doesnt look terrible at all. She looks great. She looks exactly the way you would want to imagine Gloria Steinem looking at 80.

Steinem occupies a singular place in American culture. In the 1960s and 1970s, the whole concept of womens place was transformed  discrimination was outlawed, hearts and minds were opened. In the history of our gender, this might have been the grandest moment.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/23/opinion/sunday/collins-this-is-what-80-looks-like.html?_r=0 for the rest.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> I'm just popping in to "share" something I'm having a LOT of trouble stomaching this evening (hope I can come back tomorrow for a bit for discussion), but this demonsates society's demeaning and dehumanizing attitudes and treatment of women to the max. To far too many people in power (mostly male), we are nothing but breeders and could as easily be replaced by warm robots and petri dishes if only the science supported it.
> 
> I would encourage you to at least skim the whole thread. I've posted ONE post from the discussion:
> 
> Be sure to read down to Post #55 from a woman who is a nurse.





> Terrifying Precedent: Woman to Be Tried for Murder for Giving Birth to Stillborn When She Was 16
> Frightening gambit by pro-lifers to charge women for murder of stillborns due to 'fetal harm' is getting its day in court.
> Rennie Gibbss daughter, Samiya, was a month premature when she simultaneously entered the world and left it, never taking a breath. To experts who later examined the medical record, the stillborn infants most likely cause of death was also the most obvious: the umbilical cord wrapped around her neck.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> With today's standards making physical appearance such an important factor, a decent looking despot is almost more dangerous than an evil looking one. Then you look at even the most attractive despot and see the dead eyes. These guys are scary. Just because they wear well tailored Western style clothing doesn't make them any more civilized than Attila or Genghis Khan.


Who cares what Putin looks like? His conduct far outweighs whether he is handsome or not. Check out Wikipedia's biography of our dear little Vladimar. Going to Wikipedia is a great way to find a short biography of the guy, and it will leaved you asking relevant questions about him instead of bothering to think about his appearance.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> But you'll keep the blue, won't you?


Of course not. I have a whole rainbow to pick from for next time.

We must do lunch in April and sleuth out a LYS and report back on KP on a new thread.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Possibly, though that might mean just medicating the patients, the way they do for strep throat. Ten days on the meds, and you're cured.


Don't trash meds for mental illness. Psychotherapy is subjective and drugs are objective. Studies I have seen say that meds can be just as helpful. But again cognitive mindfulness therapy is supposed to be the best.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Don't trash meds for mental illness. Psychotherapy is subjective and drugs are objective. Studies I have seen say that meds can be just as helpful. But again cognitive mindfulness therapy is supposed to be the best.


Meds can also be horrific and a crap shoot.

You will be happy to hear that I am knitting an outfit for a doll.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Major clinical depression is a disorder that can neither be cured nor treated by sporadic use of medication. In fact it's incurable and for you to compare it to something as minor as diabetes shows your singular lack of experience with the disorder. Only medication, supervised by a psychiatrist, and "talk" therapy with a psychotherapist can keep a person who suffers from major clinical depression functioning as "normally" as possible. Educate yourself before you make misleading remarks.

When a person goes to their general practitioner and gets a prescription for an antidepressant, they put themselves in the hands of a quack who does not specialize in the condition they have. There is no place for a GP in the treatment of depression other than to make a referral to a psychiatrist.

Your remarks show a lack of experience and some very dangerous assumptions.


Lkholcomb said:


> Depression is caused by a serotonin issue. It's biological at the core (which has been ignored for so many years by so many doctors and, yes, psychotherapists who want a person to come talk and not medicate because they want the money that comes from it..... just like less than ethical medical doctors there are less than ethical psychotherapists).
> 
> That is not to say that "talking" or rather learning ways to deal with the issues don't work in some ways. But it is rather like a diabetic. Your diet can only control so. much of the diabetes. Sometimes it needs more and you need insulin or other meds. It doesn't mean the doctor who prescribed them is a quack.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Major clinical depression is a disorder that can neither be cured nor treated by sporadic use of medication. In fact it's incurable and for you to compare it to something as minor as diabetes shows your singular lack of experience with the disorder. Only medication, supervised by a psychiatrist, and "talk" therapy with a psychotherapist can keep a person who suffers from major clinical depression functioning as "normally" as possible. Educate yourself before you make misleading remarks.
> 
> When a person goes to their general practitioner and gets a prescription for an antidepressant, they put themselves in the hands of a quack who does not specialize in the condition they have. There is no place for a GP in the treatment of depression other than to make a referral to a psychiatrist.
> 
> Your remarks show a lack of experience and some very dangerous assumptions.


Something as minor as diabetes? That just goes to show your ignorance about medical issues.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess saying that there MIGHT be a conspiracy is the same as saying there is one. Those of you who have made repetitious remarks about what I said about a possible conspiracy here obviously haven't read what I said after my remark about a possible conspiracy.

Agree with anyone you like about what you call my "particularly supercilious trait", the fighting that goes on here is still unacceptable. I'm sorry you can't see that.


VocalLisa said:


> Well... let's put it this way, if there are numerous people repeatedly pointing out the same view...
> 
> If you're of a self-delusory mind, you jump to "conspiracies" as an explaination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Something as minor as diabetes? That just goes to show your ignorance about medical issues.


Diabetes is a disease that can take over one's entire life and has very serious consequences. I'm glad you caught that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Something as minor as diabetes? That just goes to show your ignorance about medical issues.


Sorry, but I believe diseases of the mind are far more serious than those of the body, even though physical illnesses can be horrific. I've seen two very dear friends through cancer in the last three years, and two others through serious, inoperable heart disease in the same three years. I was part of the small, most active members of the teams of friends who provided the intense assistance those people had to have. I was with them when they died.

I used to know 6 hemophiliacs oho all died because the pharmaceutical companies that produced the coagulating factors they used didn't know HIV made it all the way through the production process and right into the injections those hemophiliacs relied on.

I've lost countless friends to MS, MD and the recently discovered secondary disease caused by polio. I know exactly what a serious and tragic time those people had dealing with their illnesses.

I still think mental illnesses are more serious. They may drive a person to suicide, but they don't necessarily do that. They most often leave the person who has a mental illness in a living hell located in their minds from which it is nearly impossible to escape. Do me a favor and try to grow some sense.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> To state that depression is simply a serotonin issue ignores people who suffer from situational depression, reacting to a serious change in their lives. Unemployment is often accompanied by depression, regardless of how the serotonin is being handled. Research is showing that the brain can change in response to outside events, so I'm certain that eventually situational depression turns into an organic one, unless it's dealt with early enough to forestall the changes.
> 
> I don't know what current research shows, but about 15 years ago I remember reading (in Consumer Reports, of all places) about a study they had done on the literature covering depression. Their conclusion was that the best treatment involved both medication and the talking cure. I have no problem with medication, provided it's prescribed by a doctor who pays attention to symptoms and also provided the patient perceives an improvement in her/his feelings. But the talking part is equally important in helping a patient figure out how to fight the lethargy and anhedonism (if that's a word; "anhedonic" is one) that are symptomatic of depression.
> 
> ...


Clinical depression is different than situational depression in that situational depressions is "normal" (eg if someone dies it is expected that someone would be depressed). It becomes clinical depression if it continues past "normal" (whatever that is, I'm still trying to figure that out, LOL). In situational depression talking can definately help. But like those studies you read a while ago, most often in clinical depression it is a combination of the two that works best. I have heard a lot of people talk to me about "talking" cures for depression and how they cure everything and nobody would need meds (I also had depression when pregnant very severely and needed meds). They have been so bold as to tell me that I was doing it wrong (even though I was better than I had been) or that I was "lazy" for not "working it out". So I can be a bit sensitive about that.

I am not tried EMDR, though I do know some that have. I have found that the treatment that works great for one doesn't for another. For instance I have had so many people tell me that I should do Cognitive Behavior Therapy, but it doesn't work for me because I KNOW that most of what I have anxiety about has a low probability and that rationally it doesn't make sense. For me Dialectical Behavior Therapy (DBT) has worked the best. However it wouldn't work for another person with PTSD, depression, and anxiety from the same exact thing. As with anything else in medicine everybody's bodies are different. Sometimes the body is less of a "wonderland" and more of a "frustration" LOL (a song reference for those not versed in pop music..... my daughter keep me well informed, lol).

And you are still a hero to my daughter with those dancing cats!


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Major clinical depression is a disorder that can neither be cured nor treated by sporadic use of medication. In fact it's incurable and for you to compare it to something as minor as diabetes shows your singular lack of experience with the disorder. Only medication, supervised by a psychiatrist, and "talk" therapy with a psychotherapist can keep a person who suffers from major clinical depression functioning as "normally" as possible. Educate yourself before you make misleading remarks.
> 
> When a person goes to their general practitioner and gets a prescription for an antidepressant, they put themselves in the hands of a quack who does not specialize in the condition they have. There is no place for a GP in the treatment of depression other than to make a referral to a psychiatrist.
> 
> Your remarks show a lack of experience and some very dangerous assumptions.


My dear, I happen to be VERY well educated in diabetes and it is NOT simple. It is very complex and deadly. If you doubt it then ask the hundreds of patients who I have taken care of who have lost limbs and had multiple post operative complications because of diabetes. Or you could ask those patients who had heart issues from diabetes. I would say you could ask my FIL, but then he DIED from complications arising from diabetes.

They are actually similar:

Neither diabetes or depression is "curable" both are life long issues.

You don't die directly from either one, except when they are untreated and unchecked and then lead to extreme issues (diabetic shock/coma and suicide).

Both can be treated by medicine and non-medicine means (diet and meds for diabetes and psychotherapy and meds for depression).

I'm sorry to disappoint you but I do have an education in BOTH medicine and psychiatry issues. That comes with being a nurse and having worked in areas of both medicine and psychiatry. As well I happen to have not only suffered depression (along with PTSD and anxiety) severely, but also more members of my family than not have clinical depression issues.

If you can't see the similarities behind diabetes and depression or think that diabetes is not as complex as depression or is "simple", it may be time for you to politely excuse yourself from further uneducated postulations.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Something as minor as diabetes? That just goes to show your ignorance about medical issues.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Meds can also be horrific and a crap shoot.
> 
> You will be happy to hear that I am knitting an outfit for a doll.


How low can you go in your quest to gross me out? I am trying to think what else you could knit that is utterly ridiculous, but I am sure the ever ingenious Cooke will come up with another knitting project equally a total waste of time - unless you have a granddaughter, then you are the luckiest ever.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> How low can you go in your quest to gross me out? I am trying to think what else you could knit that is utterly ridiculous, but I am sure the ever ingenious Cooke will come up with another knitting project equally a total waste of time - unless you have a granddaughter, then you are the luckiest ever.


I do have a granddaughter, and yes, I am the luckiest person alive. 
The doll clothes are for a naked dolly at my grandson's pre-school, though.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Sorry, but I believe diseases of the mind are far more serious than those of the body, even though physical illnesses can be horrific. I've seen two very dear friends through cancer in the last three years, and two others through serious, inoperable heart disease in the same three years. I was part of the small, most active members of the teams of friends who provided the intense assistance those people had to have. I was with them when they died.
> 
> I used to know 6 hemophiliacs oho all died because the pharmaceutical companies that produced the coagulating factors they used didn't know HIV made it all the way through the production process and right into the injections those hemophiliacs relied on.
> 
> ...


And what about when the physical illness CAUSES a "mind" illness? Like when someone has been diagnosed with diabetes and now has to take their blood sugar 6 times a day and give themselves more shots than that a day and they get depressed because of the effects of the illness on their lives. Does the depression CAUSED by the illness then become more important or harmful than the illness itself?

Plain and simple a person is a mind AND body.

Medicine for all too long would ignore the "mind" in favor of perfecting the body. It CAUSED harm. Just as ignoring the "body" in favor of perfecting the mind would cause harm.

Perhaps you need to find that "zen" balance between the body and mind. Each are important and one does not usurp the other.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> And what about when the physical illness CAUSES a "mind" illness? Like when someone has been diagnosed with diabetes and now has to take their blood sugar 6 times a day and give themselves more shots than that a day and they get depressed because of the effects of the illness on their lives. Does the depression CAUSED by the illness then become more important or harmful than the illness itself?
> 
> Plain and simple a person is a mind AND body.
> 
> ...


Not to mention all of the very real physical problems that we were told for decades were all in our minds.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> I do have a granddaughter, and yes, I am the luckiest person alive.
> The doll clothes are for a naked dolly at my grandson's pre-school, though.


That made me laugh. What is a naked dolly doing at your grandson's pre-school? ROFLMAO! (I know really, it just sounded funny to me).

What kind of clothes? One of these days I'm going to get around to doll clothes too (It's on my too do list before I reach 100 years old)


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Not to mention all of the very real physical problems that we were told for decades were all in our minds.


Oh yes, yes! That was infuriating. I have actually been accused of that because I have rarer forms of things (I'm that 1-2%). My husband actually tells the doctors to think zebras when they hear hooves and NOT horses with me. LOL

Does it not want to make you go back and give the finger to every "educated" person who told you that when they find that it is a physical problem? It could just be me, but I have that naughty urge :twisted:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Gee whiz, I forgot to mention what you're talking about. To discuss one thing is not to ignore the existence of another subject that deserves discussion. My father was in the position with diabetes that you describe and his diabetes didn't cause any mental health issues. I don't have enough fingers and toes to count the other diabetics I've know and still know who have no mental health issues caused by the high nuisance value and physical debilitations caused by diabetes. I have my experiences and opinions and you have yours, Oh, drat, I forgot to mention that I know three people who are blind as a result of diabetes.They've adjusted quite well and lead lives as fulfilling as they ever hoped for.


Lkholcomb said:


> And what about when the physical illness CAUSES a "mind" illness? Like when someone has been diagnosed with diabetes and now has to take their blood sugar 6 times a day and give themselves more shots than that a day and they get depressed because of the effects of the illness on their lives. Does the depression CAUSED by the illness then become more important or harmful than the illness itself?
> 
> Plain and simple a person is a mind AND body.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> That made me laugh. What is a naked dolly doing at your grandson's pre-school? ROFLMAO! (I know really, it just sounded funny to me).
> 
> What kind of clothes? One of these days I'm going to get around to doll clothes too (It's on my too do list before I reach 100 years old)


I think that doll is where my gs got the idea that he should be naked ALL of the time. 
I'm just making some very basic (think rectangles) clothing for these babies. Most kids don't seem to mind, I think dolls should have clothing.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Gee whiz, I forgot to mention what you're talking about. To discuss one thing is not to ignore the existence of another subject that deserves discussion. My father was in the position with diabetes that you describe and his diabetes didn't cause any mental health issues. I don't have enough fingers and toes to count the other diabetics I've know and still know who have no mental health issues caused by the high nuisance value and physical debilitations caused by diabetes. I have my experiences and opinions and you have yours, Oh, drat, I forgot to mention that I know three people who are blind as a result of diabetes.They've adjusted quite well and lead lives as fulfilling as they ever hoped for.


Come back and talk to me when you've seen thousands of people with it. I started my nursing career on a unit taking care of people who were predominately diabetic. I'm glad that you father was a brittle diabetic with at least 7 shots a day with no problems. No many who live so close to a trip to the hospital and fatal diabetic coma/shock are.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Gee whiz, I forgot to mention what you're talking about. To discuss one thing is not to ignore the existence of another subject that deserves discussion. My father was in the position with diabetes that you describe and his diabetes didn't cause any mental health issues. I don't have enough fingers and toes to count the other diabetics I've know and still know who have no mental health issues caused by the high nuisance value and physical debilitations caused by diabetes. I have my experiences and opinions and you have yours, Oh, drat, I forgot to mention that I know three people who are blind as a result of diabetes.They've adjusted quite well and lead lives as fulfilling as they ever hoped for.


Odd, though, that someone who knows 3 people made blind through diabetes would describe it as a minor disorder. 
I guess losing one's eyesight is minor... at least if you are not the blind one.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> I think that doll is where my gs got the idea that he should be naked ALL of the time.
> I'm just making some very basic (think rectangles) clothing for these babies. Most kids don't seem to mind, I think dolls should have clothing.


I hate to tell you, but I think you may be fighting a losing battle there. My kids both had issues with clothes, lol. With my kids we had the rule that they HAD to have underpants on. My son would (some days still only wears the barest clothes he can get away in, lol). My daughter was the rebellious one and would try to go around totally naked. One of the first times our neighbor saw her was when she had sneaked out the back door and stripped down and was dancing in the rain puddles. :lol: I was so glad when we got the alarm system that alerted us to any opening of the door because she was a sneaky one!


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Odd, though, that someone who knows 3 people made blind through diabetes would describe it as a minor disorder.
> I guess losing one's eyesight is minor... at least if you are not the blind one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Odd, though, that someone who knows 3 people made blind through diabetes would describe it as a minor disorder.
> I guess losing one's eyesight is minor... at least if you are not the blind one.


I'm the one who was supposed to lose her eyesight at age 13 due to a condition involving my retinas. Got to learn to read Braille and use a white cane and all that good stuff. Got to spend 3 months in the summer of 1963 wearing an eyeshade so I was totally blind. That did a great deal to defang the prospect of actually being blind.

50 years later I can say I've been lucky enough to loose only about 40% of my sight and what's been lost hasn't gotten in my way. The only thing I can't do is drive a car.

I also have several blind friends who wholeheartedly don't find their condition particularly problematic. Yes, there are a few things they can't do, but the list is super short. You, like many sighted people, seem to feel blindness is a terrible thing. Me, I think being unable to hear is far more frightening.

Fear and experiencing what one fears are two different things. Giving into one's fears is to take the wrong path to achieving whatever victory one can possibly manage to find.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm the one who was supposed to lose her eyesight at age 13 due to a condition involving my retinas. Got to learn to read Braille and use a white cane and all that good stuff. Got to sped 3 months in the summer of 1963 wearing an eyeshade so I was totally blind. That did a great deal to defang the prospect of actually being blind.
> 
> 50 years later I can say I've been lucky enough to loose only about 40% of my sight and what's been lost hasn't gotten in my way. The only thing I can't do is drive a car.
> 
> ...


And you, who like many people who are not mentally ill (?), seem to feel that mental illness is a terrible thing. 
I think any lack of ability is limiting, it isn't a death sentence. It makes life more difficult.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> Clinical depression is different than situational depression in that situational depressions is "normal" (eg if someone dies it is expected that someone would be depressed). It becomes clinical depression if it continues past "normal" (whatever that is, I'm still trying to figure that out, LOL). In situational depression talking can definately help. But like those studies you read a while ago, most often in clinical depression it is a combination of the two that works best. I have heard a lot of people talk to me about "talking" cures for depression and how they cure everything and nobody would need meds (I also had depression when pregnant very severely and needed meds). They have been so bold as to tell me that I was doing it wrong (even though I was better than I had been) or that I was "lazy" for not "working it out". So I can be a bit sensitive about that.
> 
> I am not tried EMDR, though I do know some that have. I have found that the treatment that works great for one doesn't for another. For instance I have had so many people tell me that I should do Cognitive Behavior Therapy, but it doesn't work for me because I KNOW that most of what I have anxiety about has a low probability and that rationally it doesn't make sense. For me Dialectical Behavior Therapy (DBT) has worked the best. However it wouldn't work for another person with PTSD, depression, and anxiety from the same exact thing. As with anything else in medicine everybody's bodies are different. Sometimes the body is less of a "wonderland" and more of a "frustration" LOL (a song reference for those not versed in pop music..... my daughter keep me well informed, lol).
> 
> And you are still a hero to my daughter with those dancing cats!


No argument. I didn't realize you were speaking only about clinical depression. I've never heard of Dialectical Behavior Therapy - something new for me to learn.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> No argument. I didn't realize you were speaking only about clinical depression. I've never heard of Dialectical Behavior Therapy - something new for me to learn.


It truly was my fault. I fell into the "medical" definition without actually telling you that was what I was doing. It's a common problem among medical people. We get among normal people and forget we aren't normal, lol.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> It truly was my fault. I fell into the "medical" definition without actually telling you that was what I was doing. It's a common problem among medical people. We get among normal people and forget we aren't normal, lol.


I'm a trained psychotherapist. How normal do you think I am?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm a trained psychotherapist. How normal do you think I am?


One of the first things my abnormal psych instructor expressed was that those us studying that matter were doing so to figure out our own hot messes.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, if by quacks you mean people who've never studied psychopharmacology, I am in absolute agreement with you. (I'm also in love with words that are 18 letters long.)


We have to remember the old saw "Q: What do they call the person at the bottom of the class in medical school? A: Doctor.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It's pretty easy to sit back, stare at a computer monitor and belittle the efforts and experience of people who went to school and tortured themselves through years of internships and residencies usually with the best of intentions about serving the great unwashed. 
The greatest shortage in the field is what we used to refer to as a general practioner. Why? 
Maybe, just maybe, because that it the least well compensated (read less greedy) who need to know something about everything. They don't get to specialize and restrict their knowledge to one small area of expertise. 
So you all can call them quacks, I call them the first line of defense. I call them the people who man the trauma centers so that the millions who STILL don't have health insurance can get some care.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> You haven't been on KP long enough to know me so you are saying you are on KP with another name? It figures as soon as I find out who you are, I'll report you to Admin & they will ban you & all of your names!
> 
> LOL!


Oh, I've been on long enough to catch enough of your posts to make a sound judgement.

And I really don't care which conspiracy theory you have going on re: Me.

Report... they'll be able to tell via the PM that I'm just one person. I have nothing to hide


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> It's pretty easy to sit back, stare at a computer monitor and belittle the efforts and experience of people who went to school and tortured themselves through years of internships and residencies usually with the best of intentions about serving the great unwashed.
> The greatest shortage in the field is what we used to refer to as a general practioner. Why?
> Maybe, just maybe, because that it the least well compensated (read less greedy) who need to know something about everything. They don't get to specialize and restrict their knowledge to one small area of expertise.
> So you all can call them quacks, I call them the first line of defense. I call them the people who man the trauma centers so that the millions who STILL don't have health insurance can get some care.


Bravo, well said

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, I've been on long enough to catch enough of your posts to make a sound judgement.
> 
> And I really don't care which conspiracy theory you have going on re: Me.
> 
> Report... they'll be able to tell via the PM that I'm just one person. I have nothing to hide


Of course you have everything to hide Cheeky, Lilly, Conan! The truth has arrived so dig your own hole as PM's mean nothing! Admin can read every message sent if they want.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm a trained psychotherapist. How normal do you think I am?


Am I allowed to claim the fifth?  ;-) :lol:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> Am I allowed to claim the fifth?  ;-) :lol:


When I spend too much time here (most days) I could claim *a* fifth.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> It's pretty easy to sit back, stare at a computer monitor and belittle the efforts and experience of people who went to school and tortured themselves through years of internships and residencies usually with the best of intentions about serving the great unwashed.
> The greatest shortage in the field is what we used to refer to as a general practioner. Why?
> Maybe, just maybe, because that it the least well compensated (read less greedy) who need to know something about everything. They don't get to specialize and restrict their knowledge to one small area of expertise.
> So you all can call them quacks, I call them the first line of defense. I call them the people who man the trauma centers so that the millions who STILL don't have health insurance can get some care.


 :thumbup:

.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> When I spend too much time here (most days) I could claim *a* fifth.


 :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> It's pretty easy to sit back, stare at a computer monitor and belittle the efforts and experience of people who went to school and tortured themselves through years of internships and residencies usually with the best of intentions about serving the great unwashed.
> The greatest shortage in the field is what we used to refer to as a general practioner. Why?
> Maybe, just maybe, because that it the least well compensated (read less greedy) who need to know something about everything. They don't get to specialize and restrict their knowledge to one small area of expertise.
> So you all can call them quacks, I call them the first line of defense. I call them the people who man the trauma centers so that the millions who STILL don't have health insurance can get some care.


Janet Cooke
BRAVO!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> One small correct, GP's don't man trauma centers (Emergency medicine is a specialty and while occasionally you see GPs working there it is much less and I don't know of you ER in my area that even hires anybody without specialization). I only bring that up because people act like those in the ER get a "high" from being the heros. (They obviously never worked in an ER). So they act like those who work in the ER are the "celebrities" of health care and are doing it for their own selfish reasons of popularity and therefore don't deserve consideration. Anybody who worked in the hospital knows this is not true. But thank you TV shows for "educating" people on how the ER is so great to work in. :roll:
> 
> ...


Lkholcomb
GPs are very essential to keep Specialists in line. 
Very important, try it without them and you are in a trouble in no time. GPs often are the Police, doing much work for little pay.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> One of the first things my abnormal psych instructor expressed was that those us studying that matter were doing so to figure out our own hot messes.


I think he was correct.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We have to remember the old saw "Q: What do they call the person at the bottom of the class in medical school? A: Doctor.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Lkholcomb
> GPs are very essential to keep Specialists in line.
> Very important, try it without them and you are in a trouble in no time. GPs often are the Police, doing much work for little pay.


I removed that post because I thought better of it and sent a PM. You are too quick!

I am not knocking GP's at all! They have my utmost respect. I only added the correction so that people didn't pick on Cooke for getting it "technically wrong". Emergency medicine as a specialty is relatively new and thanks to TV shows a lot of people do know that it is out there (thanks tv shows.... not the sarcasm).

No GP's deserve to get a lot of respect, as much as you give surgeons and as much as you give ER docs and any other specialty. They are the ones who deal with these patients in and out all the time. If you are an ER doc then you see the patients for a few hours or days and they go. If you are a surgeon you see them for a few months or a year or so. If you are any specialty you see them for a brief span of their life. But GP's see these patients all.the.time. There is no off-loading of annoying patients (except in extreme circumstances and even then not without a lot of real intense consideration). They will see these patients for their entire career sometimes, literally from the day they start until the day they retire.

So I didn't attempt to weaken her post but to give more respect to GP's (and failed of course..... which was why I then removed it). Docs who man trauma centers get to see these people for a short time and while it is intense, the doctors who will be taking care of these patients for 60 or more years deserve a lot of respect that they are not getting. Instead when they try to do what they can to help, because they actually feel for their patients because they have gotten to know them, they are called quacks or even looked down upon in the medical field as "less than" because they are "only" GP's. Being "only a GP" deserves a level of respect that is singular and that is not given.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> I removed that post because I thought better of it and sent a PM. You are too quick!
> 
> I am not knocking GP's at all! They have my utmost respect. I only added the correction so that people didn't pick on Cooke for getting it "technically wrong". Emergency medicine as a specialty is relatively new and thanks to TV shows a lot of people do know that it is out there (thanks tv shows.... not the sarcasm).
> 
> ...


And you were absolutely correct, I should have used the term Urgent Care, which at least here in Mass is manned by GPs and anOrtho person, usually, and PAs and NPs. 
Since I am lucky enough to be able to schedule my medical appts in advance and stubborn enough to keep from using off hour services the relatively new terminology is beyond me. 
The point has been made, I think, there are good and bad at all levels of care. Buyer beware.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

I told MIB that if she PM's me in private again, I would make the discussion public.

I PM with my friends, I don't argue via PM. If there's something to be argued, I believe in doing it publicly.

Therefore, here's the discussion brought to the public as to informed MIB that would be the case and she chose to keep PMing anyway, which by default means she gave me permission to do this.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I PMed you because I felt a need to use some strong language that isn't allowed in public posts. It seemed like too much work to translate what I wanted to say so I could post it publicly. Perhaps you've noticed that I usually say what I want to say publicly. My PM to you was a rare exception. Please rest assured that you are safe from further PMs from me.


No, I haven't notice that you say what you want publicly. Your posts are always rife with "the unsaid" and innuendo. That's decide NOT "straight talking"



> My PM to you was a rare exception. Please rest assured that you are safe from further PMs from me.


Then WTH is THIS then?



MaidInBedlam said:


> say you PM with friends you trust and who are worthy of your time. How nice of you to consider me a trustworthy friend who is worthy of your time.


I don't PM with you, I've given you ONE response to inform you that any further PM's you send me will be subject to public posting.

Any fruther PMing by you is then tacit permission for me to do so.



MaidInBedlam said:


> However it seems a bit odd to be called a coward and sneak by a friend.


Sweetie, I told you I PM with friends and then told you to stop PMing me, so how you got "friend" out of that, is the reasoning of a confused mind.

The response you got was to inform you know that if you sent any further PM's I would consider it tacit permission to post whatever was in there publicly.

I'm not interested in PMing with someone who want's to PM in private because they're too cowardly and/or inarticulate to say what they mean publicly.

If someone tells you that they don't PM with non-friends who are too cowardly to say what they mean publicly, so don't PM thinking it's gonna be private ...



MaidInBedlam said:


> I guess you have your own personal style of speaking to your friends.


As does everyone.







Albeit some have more 'style' than others, that's for sure.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I sense a whiff of blackmail and an outright threat in your PM.


That's your paranoia talking again. It wasn't a threat, it was information I gave to you to allow you to avoid PMing me if you don't want it posted publicly.

The moment you choose to PM me again, I will (and did) consider that tacit permission to post publicly.

DO NOT PM ME EXPECTING IT TO REMAIN PRIVATE.

There are some people with whom I have a mutual agreement to keep things private.

But, that I reserve for my friends, something I've yet to deem you.



MaidInBedlam said:


> What is it that people are advised to say to blackmailers?


Not sure where you're going with that. But it's not blackmail, (_you don't have anything I want... so it couldn't be blackmail_)

I INFORMED you, ON THE RECORD, that if you continue to PM me, don't presume it's gonna stay private.

If you're so sneaky that whatever you have to say is not appropriate for the public board... I'm not interested in "hearing it".

You may feel the need to be one way in one atmosphere and then someone else, in another, but I don't. I'm the same no matter where you talk to me. I don't like "two-face-ism".


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Of course you have everything to hide Cheeky, Lilly, Conan! The truth has arrived so dig your own hole as PM's mean nothing! Admin can read every message sent if they want.


That's fine with me. I always presume admin can read PM's.

As I said, nothing to hide.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits, I finally weighed my version of The Jerusalem Bible (the entire Tanach): 2 lbs, 12-3/4 oz. In other words, just 3-1/4 ounces less than 3 lbs., on thin paper.

And I'm not sure the print would be big enough. I can read it without a magnifying glass, but it's pretty small.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I'm the same no matter where you talk to me. I don't like "two-face-ism".


Come on. You have "Cheeky, Lilly, Conan" to say what your other face doesn't want to. Though isn't Conan a cat? Who is Lilly? And whatever happened to Jody?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Come on. You have "Cheeky, Lilly, Conan" to say what your other face doesn't want to. Though isn't Conan a cat? Who is Lilly? And whatever happened to Jody?


I was wondering who Lilly is too... I don't know if I've seen that one yet... or did I just forget? It's hard to keep track.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I was wondering who Lilly is too... I don't know if I've seen that one yet... or did I just forget? It's hard to keep track.


So now you admit that there's something wrong with your memory? I should've known.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> So now you admit that there's something wrong with your memory? I should've known.


Wait, what were we talking about? :wink:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Wait, what were we talking about? :wink:


Huh? Who was talking? :-(


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Huh? Who was talking? :-(


I don't remember.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Now why did I come to this page?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I think that doll is where my gs got the idea that he should be naked ALL of the time.
> I'm just making some very basic (think rectangles) clothing for these babies. Most kids don't seem to mind, I think dolls should have clothing.


DD's Barbies were naked most of the time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Now why did I come to this page?


Things haven't been silly enough for you lately.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> DD's Barbies were naked most of the time.


Okay, this is beginning to sound obscene.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

maysmom said:


> DD's Barbies were naked most of the time.


Well, yes, of course they were. They were sick and had no will of their own.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Well, yes, of course they were. They were sick and had no will of their own.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, this is beginning to sound obscene.


What's even funnier was when dd came home from middle school. She told us that she had a certain teacher, and rumor had it that he kept naked Barbies in his desk drawer. My sister and I, who both knew the teacher from our own school years, still laugh ourselves silly over that one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> What's even funnier was when dd came home from middle school. She told us that she had a certain teacher, and rumor had it that he kept naked Barbies in his desk drawer. My sister and I, who both knew the teacher from our own school years, still laugh ourselves silly over that one.


Did he keep anything naked in his drawers when you were in school?

Wait, I'm not sure that came out right.

A 13-year-old girl once told me that she and her friends played very violent games with their Barbies. They'd stick pins in the dolls' eyes and rip their hair off, and force them to have sex with each other. It sounded like the kind of thing I might like to do to a Barbie.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Did he keep anything naked in his drawers when you were in school?
> 
> Wait, I'm not sure that came out right.


Oh the places I could go with that! :lol:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> Oh the places I could go with that! :lol:


Funniest of all is where a comment such as that goes, that crazy knitter announced to the KP community on the "does anyone agree with me?" thread that we are all over here on "our" threads ripping one another apart and talking about sex. Tsk, Tsk.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Did he keep anything naked in his drawers when you were in school?
> 
> Wait, I'm not sure that came out right.
> 
> A 13-year-old girl once told me that she and her friends played very violent games with their Barbies. They'd stick pins in the dolls' eyes and rip their hair off, and force them to have sex with each other. It sounded like the kind of thing I might like to do to a Barbie.


Haha, nobody ever got close enough to see what was in any of his drawers, desk or otherwise. All my sisters and I ever did to our Barbies was to cut their hair and Magic Marker their faces.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> - - - -
> 
> A 13-year-old girl once told me that she and her friends played very violent games with their Barbies. They'd stick pins in the dolls' eyes and rip their hair off, and force them to have sex with each other. It sounded like the kind of thing I might like to do to a Barbie.


Considering Ken was an eunuch, hm-m-m!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Considering Ken was an eunuch, hm-m-m!


This was supposedly Barb-on-Barb stuff. No Ken, no Skipper. No genitals anyway, whoever was in on the action.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> Oh the places I could go with that! :lol:


You'd find my fingerprints there when you arrived.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think Lilly is a companion cat to Conan.



VocalLisa said:


> I was wondering who Lilly is too... I don't know if I've seen that one yet... or did I just forget? It's hard to keep track.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the memory jokes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I never had a Barbie. Never bought one for my girls.



Poor Purl said:


> Did he keep anything naked in his drawers when you were in school?
> 
> Wait, I'm not sure that came out right.
> 
> A 13-year-old girl once told me that she and her friends played very violent games with their Barbies. They'd stick pins in the dolls' eyes and rip their hair off, and force them to have sex with each other. It sounded like the kind of thing I might like to do to a Barbie.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I love the memory jokes.


What memory jokes?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Whose memory?



Janet Cooke said:


> What memory jokes?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I love the memory jokes.


What memory jokes? :roll:

Janet Cooke (whoever that is) beat me to it. As they say in Brooklyn: Fuhgeddaboutit!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> I removed that post because I thought better of it and sent a PM. You are too quick!
> 
> I am not knocking GP's at all! They have my utmost respect. I only added the correction so that people didn't pick on Cooke for getting it "technically wrong". Emergency medicine as a specialty is relatively new and thanks to TV shows a lot of people do know that it is out there (thanks tv shows.... not the sarcasm).
> 
> ...


Lkholcomb
I did not feel that you diminished the importance of GPs. You did fine. I just wanted to give them additional respect they deserve and seldom get.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> I told MIB that if she PM's me in private again, I would make the discussion public.
> 
> I PM with my friends, I don't argue via PM. If there's something to be argued, I believe in doing it publicly.
> 
> ...


Well, just take me out and shoot me now. I PMed VocalLisa, a crime she seems to equate with slowly torturing a 5 year old child to death on live television, instead of adding more disgusting argument to a topic already full of disgusting argument. VL seems to think that I care if she publicly post a PM I sent her. My reply to her threatening PM was the last she was going to get, anyway. I think she could have made me look worse than she did by quoting my last PM to her in full instead of breaking it into incomplete bits with her added commentary.

My original PM to her was in response to the public post quoted below, in which everything VL says about me is completely wrong. So let me publish my sins, which is probably pointless but may entertain some of the brats among you:


VocalLisa said:


> MaidInBedlam wrote:
> Because I was verbally abused a very long time ago (by someone who was no part of my family) it makes it easier for me to identify it when I see it happening here...
> 
> Or it just makes you "gun-shy", reactionary, thin-skinned and choleric and you see verbal monsters around every corner.
> ...


Since going public is so important to VL, heres the entire chain of our short exchange of PMs. I have replaced the words that arent allowed in public posts with [bleep]:

"*To: VocalLisa (all from/all to) 
Subject: You Are Absolutely Out of Your Mind 
Mar 23, 14 22:34:51*
If I had a son who wanted to take a "My Little Pony" lunch box to school, I'd have a gentle discussion with him about the possible consequences. If he still wanted to that lunchbox to school and was bullied for it AND HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR DOING SO BY THE SUPPOSED ADULTS AT HIS SCHOOL, I'd be on those [bleeps]so fast it'd make your head spin.

You're a real piece of work, VL. I wholeheartedly wish you were anywhere else but here on KP. I suggest you cut the [bleep] and try acting like a human being with some understanding of the real world.

*From: VocalLisa (all from/all to) 
Subject: Re: You Are Absolutely Out of Your Mind
Mar 24, 14 09:00:00* 
MaidInBedlam wrote:
If I had a son who wanted to take a "My Little Pony" lunch box to school, I'd have a gentle discussion with him about the possible consequences. If he still wanted to that lunchbox to school and was bullied for it AND HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR DOING SO BY THE SUPPOSED ADULTS AT HIS SCHOOL, I'd be on those [bleeps] so fast it'd make your head spin.

You're a real piece of work, VL. I wholeheartedly wish you were anywhere else but here on KP. I suggest you cut the [bleep] and try acting like a human being with some understanding of the real world.

VocalLisa wrote:
I PM with friends. Otherwise, Please be advised that anything you write to me privately can and will be used against you publicly. Cowards who are too afraid to say what they need to say out on the board, tend to PM to avoid being held accountable for their actions by others. It's called being sneaky.

I PM with friends I trust and who are worthy of my time.

*To: VocalLisa (all from/all to) 
Subject: Re: You Are Absolutely Out of Your Mind
Mar 24, 14 11:38:21*
I PMed you because I felt a need to use some strong language that isn't allowed in public posts. It seemed like too much work to translate what I wanted to say so I could post it publicly. Perhaps you've noticed that I usually say what I want to say publicly. My PM to you was a rare exception. Please rest assured that you are safe from further PMs from me.

You say you PM with friends you trust and who are worthy of your time. How nice of you to consider me a trustworthy friend who is worthy of your time. However, it seems a bit odd to be called a coward and sneak by a friend. I guess you have your own personal style of speaking to your friends.

I sense a whiff of blackmail and an outright threat in your PM. What is it that people are advised to say to blackmailers? Isn't it "publish and be damned"? Far be it from me to abridge your right to free speech, so go ahead, publish and be damned.

VocalLisa wrote:
I PM with friends. Otherwise, Please be advised that anything you write to me privately can and will be used against you publicly. Cowards who are too afraid to say what they need to say out on the board, tend to PM to avoid being held accountable for their actions by others. It's called being sneaky.

I PM with friends I trust and who are worthy of my time."

*I received this last PM of the exchange between me and VL. It looks like its only a repetition of what I already said.*

*From: VocalLisa (all from/all to) 
Subject: Re: You Are Absolutely Out of Your Mind 
Mar 24, 14 13:43:00* 
"MaidInBedlam wrote:
I PMed you because I felt a need to use some strong language that isn't allowed in public posts. It seemed like too much work to translate what I wanted to say so I could post it publicly. Perhaps you've noticed that I usually say what I want to say publicly. My PM to you was a rare exception. Please rest assured that you are safe from further PMs from me.

You say you PM with friends you trust and who are worthy of your time. How nice of you to consider me a trustworthy friend who is worthy of your time. However, it seems a bit odd to be called a coward and sneak by a friend. I guess you have your own personal style of speaking to your friends.

I sense a whiff of blackmail and an outright threat in your PM. What is it that people are advised to say to blackmailers? Isn't it "publish and be damned"? Far be it from me to abridge your right to free speech, so go ahead, publish and be damned."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Whose memory?


Who is memory? melody? Melanie?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I think I can consider that I speak for many people when I say...Please, Ladies, nobody gives a flying fig about what you have to say to each other either publicly or in private. 
What the heck?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Well, just take me out and shoot me now. I PMed VocalLisa, a crime she seems to equate with slowly torturing a 5 year old child to death on live television,


No, "torture", never said anything as such. What a drama queen!

I'm just not interested in giving dishonest people "the privacy" they need to lie and deny. And you qualify.

You want to pretend your so above it all, and then wanted to use the PM system to let out your crude and vulgar side and cuss.

For the record, I did not give you permission to post anything of mine. And therefore you will be reported for doing so.



MaidInBedlam said:


> *I received this last PM of the exchange between me and VL. It looks like its only a repetition of what I already said.*


I sent you ONLY one PM to inform you to not PM me or you will be giving me permission to post whatever you say publicly.

Here's a screenshot of my outgoing box with names removed to give other members privacy. (_click on thumbnail to view larger image_)



YOU'RE the one that sent ME the "double post", to which I never responded.

Nothing more, nothing less.

No need to have a hissy fit about it. It makes you look unbalanced.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I think I can consider that I speak for many people when I say...Please, Ladies, nobody gives a flying fig about what you have to say to each other either publicly or in private.
> What the heck?


Thanks Cooke. So inane.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Where to begin? I said it SEEMED to me you thought PMing you was as bad as torture. Operative word here is "SEEMED".

You WARNED me you would publicly post one of my PMs to you. I didn't give you permission. Instead, you SEEM to think that your warning was the same as me giving you permission to do so. It isn't.

If you have TACIT permission to publicly post a PM from me, then I can assume the same. Your warning gave me TACIT permission to publicly post anything in your PMs if I wanted to. I did.

I have no idea why you think I'm dishonest, that I've lied about anything or have denied anything. It SEEMS you have some reason to describe me as a dishonest denier. I'd love to see you explain what made you think that of me but I don't suppose you will. It wouldn't be nearly as much fun as making groundless insults and reporting me to Admin.

Just a few pages back, I made a post about drug companies and over-prescription. You said "I agree 100%. Well written!" It SEEMS to me that if you like what I post you approve of me, and if I criticize what you post, and PM you to avoid posting one more argumentative and insulting post here, I'm Satan incarnate. This is very confusing. How about making up your mind, one way or another, and sticking with whatever opinion you decide to have about me?

I received two PMs from you. Perhaps one was a hiccup in the KP system like the one that results in our public posts being duplicated over and over, much to everyone's annoyance. And that's the end of useless discussion with you.



VocalLisa said:


> No, "torture", never said anything as such.
> 
> I'm just not interested in giving dishonest people "the privacy" they need to lie and deny. And you qualify.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VL and Bedlam - we have been subjected to days of your bickering. And yes I skip them - they are long and laborious. Following Cooke's request - can you fight privately like the rest of us do? Thanks.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Where to begin? I said it SEEMED to me you thought PMing you was as bad as torture. Operative word here is "SEEMED".
> 
> You WARNED me you would publicly post one of my PMs to you. I didn't give you permission. Instead, you SEEM to think that your warning was the same as me giving you permission to do so. It isn't.
> 
> ...


Jaysus. Let me explain, please, VL approved of what you said. 
When someone agrees with what another said that is exactly what it means. It does not mean that you are pals, that you are relatives, or that you should marry. 
It means that on that one subject she agrees.

People here like what others say all the time, and then there are subjects that people disagree on. 
We all just weighed in on the subject of women and prostitution. There are people who think that every woman in the life is a victim, there are those who think that some adult women make a choice, and there are some who could care less about how women come to be whores. 
Differences of opinion, it has nothing to do with friendship. People barely know each other, if we know each other at all.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm definitely over exchanging any communications with VL. Thanks to you and Cooke for the good advice.


SQM said:


> VL and Bedlam - we have been subjected to days of your bickering. And yes I skip them - they are long and laborious. Following Cooke's request - can you fight privately like the rest of us do? Thanks.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Where to begin? I said it SEEMED to me you thought PMing you was as bad as torture. Operative word here is "SEEMED".


Right. Which is why I said you're a drama queen. It SEEMED that way to you because you're inherently hyperbolic and have knee jerk paranoiac reactions.



MaidInBedlam said:


> You WARNED me you would publicly post one of my PMs to you. I didn't give you permission.


No, I warned you IF you PM'd me again, that could happen, which means if you PM'd me again, you would be doing so having been informed that I would. Therefore, the moment you PM me again, having received that warning, it's tacit permission to post it.



MaidInBedlam said:


> If you have TACIT permission to publicly post a PM from me, then I can assume the same. Your warning gave me TACIT permission to publicly post anything in your PMs if I wanted to. I did.


Wrong. You really are as dumb as a doorknob. You failed to inform me you would do so beforehand, _as I did for you_. It's the WARNING that creates the tacit permission.

I would not have posted anything you sent me BEFORE that warning.

I told you anything you sent AFTER that point could be subject to being made public.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I have no idea why you think I'm dishonest,


Doesn't matter why, I do think you're dishonest and not to be trusted.

And you just proved you're not trustworthy as you posted my ONE PM to you without my permission and without having given me warning.
*
(notice I have NOT posted anything of yours)*

Just a few pages back, I made a post about drug companies and over-prescription. You said "I agree 100%. Well written!" It SEEMS to me that if you like what I post you approve of me,[/quote]

I approved of that particular post.



> and if I criticize what you post, and PM you to avoid posting one more argumentative and insulting post here,


No, even you admitted you PM'd me so that you could use explitives not allowed on the board. You were looking to DEEPEN the "fight" by using vulgar language.



> I'm Satan incarnate.


There you go with the Drama Queen behavior. Never claimed you were the devil incarnate. Just inherently dishonest and a hypocritical snob.



> This is very confusing. How about making up your mind, one way or another, and sticking with whatever opinion you decide to have about me?


It's not confusing sweetie

I agreed with a POV you had... that doesn't mean that I like you any better.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I received two PMs from you. Perhaps one was a hiccup in the KP system like the one that results in our public posts


Well, I received two from you, I only sent you one. And even though I received a second one from you, I ignored it. I didn't hyper react like you did posting all our PMs.

Yes, the discussion is useless because you're a liar, a hypocrite and an unbalanced drama queen.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> VL and Bedlam - we have been subjected to days of your bickering. And yes I skip them - they are long and laborious. Following Cooke's request - can you fight privately like the rest of us do? Thanks.


I'm pretty much done unless she wants to continue it.

You will notice that although I warned her that FUTURE PM's could be made public, _*I did not post anything.*_

_*She did not warn me she would post my PM's publicly as I did for her.*_

I will say this SQM, a large portion of your posts are strange and nonsensical and I don't find them any more entertaining or substantive than any of the posts MIB have made.

However, I don't feel it's appropriate for me to tell you to cut out YOUR annoying posts and would never do so.

That being said, I will stop at this point as long as MIB doesn't post more LIES that need correcting.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lately I've been thinking about the quality of public education. School systems have been criticized for a long time about not encouraging girls to pursue an interest in math of science. Given the cutbacks to education that seem to happen every year, I wonder if any student from K-12 is getting ANY kind of education. reading and writing seem to be seriously neglected. 

I can't count the number of times I've spoken with someone whose grammar was nonexistend and whos vocabulary was scrambled, that is, they use a word that sound close to the one they want, but it means something entirely different.

I can't count the number of unsolicited letters I've gotten from charities, companies offering credit cards to mention just a couple of examples. 

Is it possible that we have to pay for what we want? If we want to see improvements to our country's infrastructure, like repairing unsafe bridges, then we have to pay for that. If we want to educate children who can compete in a world where it's getting harder and harder to get a good job, don't we have to pay for better education? 

This means paying more taxes, of course. Why are we so reluctant to pay more in taxes even though all levels of government have undertaken some kind of effort to eliminate waste?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Lately I've been thinking about the quality of public education. School systems have been criticized for a long time about not encouraging girls to pursue an interest in math of science. Given the cutbacks to education that seem to happen every year, I wonder if any student from K-12 is getting ANY kind of education. reading and writing seem to be seriously neglected.
> 
> I can't count the number of times I've spoken with someone whose grammar was nonexistend and whos vocabulary was scrambled, that is, they use a word that sound close to the one they want, but it means something entirely different.
> 
> ...


We need to pay with activism, I think. 
There would be plenty of money out there to pay for the priorities if corporations paid their fair share.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janet Cooke said:


> We need to pay with activism, I think.
> There would be plenty of money out there to pay for the priorities if corporations paid their fair share.


Yes, I essentially agree.

I find it ridiculous that people keep arguing we don't have enough money for proper public education. Of course we do, other countries who make it a priority are able to do a better job and those countries tend to be the ones in which PUBLIC school is the priority

We built this country based on prioritizing our education system. We _can_ afford to do it again.

Taxes really are lower than they've ever been, and the tax loopholes for corporations have been extremely sneaky and hidden, and I believe is a major reason why we have a lack of funding in governmental programs (_that and the drip, drip of GOP sabotage_). Not so much that we're spending more.

And quite frankly, I think the problem has been so long ongoing, that now even institutions like Harvard must be hard up for high quality American students, that even someone like Ted Cruz can make it through Harvard. (_Or Bush Jr through Yale AND Harvard Business... although rich boy affirmative action has always been an issue_).

You can still come out of Harvard highly educated if you have a strong intellectual work ethic like Obama had.

But that the intellectually lazy like Ted Cruz and Bush Jr were able to get through, I think that's a relatively new phenomenon.

Although Chris Hayes says he saw Ted Cruz argue before the supreme court and was impressed by him... I dunno. I tried to keep an open mind to that... but Cruz and his absolutely ridiculous talk is only a smidgen above the word salad nonsense of Sarah Palin. Cruz MOST DEFINITELY did not develop the ability to THINK as most Ivy leaguers do via the Socratic method.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, and Mark Zuckerberg have each donated big money to educational enterprises, particularly to enrich education in communities where money is sparse. They should be role models for companies which see profits in the billions. They are combining altruism with pragmatism. Without an educated work force, there is not much of a future for all sorts of industries.



Janet Cooke said:


> We need to pay with activism, I think.
> There would be plenty of money out there to pay for the priorities if corporations paid their fair share.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I never had a Barbie. Never bought one for my girls.


I have 3 younger sisters, a stepdaughter, a daughter, 2 stepgranddaughters, and 2 nieces. We're Barbie Central 
here--


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly that corporations have to pay their fair share of taxes, and that they are given far, far too many "breaks". If that doesn't result in enough money to pay for the things we say we want, what do you think is the best next step? I think we might still end up in a position where we have to pay more income tax, but not nearly as much if we continue to let corporations off the hook, taxwise.


Janet Cooke said:


> We need to pay with activism, I think.
> There would be plenty of money out there to pay for the priorities if corporations paid their fair share.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Lkholcomb
> I did not feel that you diminished the importance of GPs. You did fine. I just wanted to give them additional respect they deserve and seldom get.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> We need to pay with activism, I think.
> There would be plenty of money out there to pay for the priorities if corporations paid their fair share.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

maysmom said:


> I have 3 younger sisters, a stepdaughter, a daughter, 2 stepgranddaughters, and 2 nieces. We're Barbie Central
> here--


Same here. My daughter loves playing wih Barbies. I saved a lot of my barbie things and when he was old enough took them out for her. She had a furnished "house" (we used a bookshelf as the house, lol).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I understand that women are outperforming men at the university level now.

www.theguardian.com  News  Education‎ UK
The Guardian
Jan 29, 2013 - Male students are outnumbered by females at most UK universities. ... to view a gender breakdown at institution and subject level, as well as an overview ... The difference in the numbers of men and women studying computer ...

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_differences_in_education‎
Wikipedia
At the post-secondary level women are earning most of the degrees awarded. ... University researchers conducted a study to compare men and women's ...



MaidInBedlam said:


> Lately I've been thinking about the quality of public education. School systems have been criticized for a long time about not encouraging girls to pursue an interest in math of science. Given the cutbacks to education that seem to happen every year, I wonder if any student from K-12 is getting ANY kind of education. reading and writing seem to be seriously neglected.
> 
> I can't count the number of times I've spoken with someone whose grammar was nonexistend and whos vocabulary was scrambled, that is, they use a word that sound close to the one they want, but it means something entirely different.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I agree wholeheartedly that corporations have to pay their fair share of taxes, and that they are given far, far too many "breaks". If that doesn't result in enough money to pay for the things we say we want, what do you think is the best next step? I think we might still end up in a position where we have to pay more income tax, but not nearly as much if we continue to let corporations off the hook, taxwise.


Then we turn our activism, if we have not already been successful in this step to ending tax exemptions for religious organizations with holdings over a certain amount. 
I am not sure that we should be whacking little storefront congregations. Certainly, if a "church" can afford more than one private jet they can pay taxes. 
That Joel O's church claimed to have been robbed of 600K a few weeks ago. If they are spending all of that to do good I want someone to see the figures and the cashflow. I also want this superpac tax exemption enforced and revoked as soon as it is shown that the social welfare area is neglected. 
When all that is done if there is still a shortfall in monies, hopefully those who were activists will have the energy to volunteer in the schools.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I understand that women are outperforming men at the university level now.


Of course.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Then we turn our activism, if we have not already been successful in this step to ending tax exemptions for religious organizations with holdings over a certain amount.
> I am not sure that we should be whacking little storefront congregations. Certainly, if a "church" can afford more than one private jet they can pay taxes.
> That Joel O's church claimed to have been robbed of 600K a few weeks ago. If they are spending all of that to do good I want someone to see the figures and the cashflow. I also want this superpac tax exemption enforced and revoked as soon as it is shown that the social welfare area is neglected.
> When all that is done if there is still a shortfall in monies, hopefully those who were activists will have the energy to volunteer in the schools.


Rumor has it that the $$ was in the Osteen home, not the church.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what the distinction indicates.



maysmom said:


> Rumor has it that the $$ was in the Osteen home, not the church.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"I will say this SQM, a large portion of your posts are strange and nonsensical and I don't find them any more entertaining or substantive than any of the posts MIB have made."

I promise in the future to only write sentence that are at a low readability level, very sensible, massively substantial - maybe even fat - that will enable you to sing and dance


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> "I will say this SQM, a large portion of your posts are strange and nonsensical and I don't find them any more entertaining or substantive than any of the posts MIB have made."
> 
> I promise in the future to only write sentence that are at a low readability level, very sensible, massively substantial - maybe even fat - that will enable you to sing and dance


Hi, there, SQM. Now we need to dumb down what we write? Do people think we are a bunch of Dr. Seusses? Simple strokes for simple folks? But don't worry, there are enough of us out there with more than a third grade reading level to understand anything you write. Keep up the good and witty words.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> "I will say this SQM, a large portion of your posts are strange and nonsensical and I don't find them any more entertaining or substantive than any of the posts MIB have made."
> 
> I promise in the future to only write sentence that are at a low readability level, very sensible, massively substantial - maybe even fat - that will enable you to sing and dance


What the heck is that all about?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> What the heck is that all about?


oh mom! I think I asked VL to put herself on pause and she got mad at me and started calling me names.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> oh mom! I think I asked VL to put herself on pause and she got mad at me and started calling me names.


Tell her to keep her hands on her own side.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, and Mark Zuckerberg have each donated big money to educational enterprises, particularly to enrich education in communities where money is sparse. They should be role models for companies which see profits in the billions. They are combining altruism with pragmatism. Without an educated work force, there is not much of a future for all sorts of industries.


I agree.

And I don't wish to sound isolationist, because I'm really not normally, but I do sort of wish they would concentrate and focus more on US needs right now. I feel like, because they don't, their contributions feel more like a pebble in a pond.

Is it wrong of me to feel that way?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> "I will say this SQM, a large portion of your posts are strange and nonsensical and I don't find them any more entertaining or substantive than any of the posts MIB have made."
> 
> I promise in the future to only write sentence that are at a low readability level, very sensible, massively substantial - maybe even fat - that will enable you to sing and dance


If it makes any difference, I'd prefer you just be who you want to be and just wish you'd allow other's the same.

Just pointing out, that if we're gonna start telling people to "go on pause" with their annoying posts, that might put you ,in particular, in a bind as much as it might me.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Hi, there, SQM. Now we need to dumb down what we write? Do people think we are a bunch of Dr. Seusses? Simple strokes for simple folks? But don't worry, there are enough of us out there with more than a third grade reading level to understand anything you write. Keep up the good and witty words.


Who said anything about her level of intellectualism? You both misunderstood, so I must not have expressed myself well. When I said many of her posts lacked substance, I just meant that she tends to posts lots of silly and annoying posts.

I think when she decides to add in some substance, she's got the wits to do it. Which is more than I can say for some others.

But if we're gonna start requesting that people stop writing annoying and boring posts, I'm FAR from the only one that deserves such a request to stop doing so.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> oh mom! I think I asked VL to put herself on pause and she got mad at me and started calling me names.


No, I didn't call you names, I'm just saying that you could've been asked to put yourself "on pause" more times than I can count for the same reasons you're asking me to do so.

You tend to be the type to come in and stir pots and then blush and complain that the stew you instigated is now starting to boil over.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You feel what you feel. I wish the world's defense budget were slashed in favor of human needs like education, clean air and water etc. I guess we do what we can.



VocalLisa said:


> I agree.
> 
> And I don't wish to sound isolationist, because I'm really not normally, but I do sort of wish they would concentrate and focus more on US needs right now. I feel like, because they don't, their contributions feel more like a pebble in a pond.
> 
> Is it wrong of me to feel that way?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This is about the UK. I should have said I was concerned about the quality of education in the US. While it's very nice to hear about the UK, it doesn't address the subject of what happens in this country.


damemary said:


> I understand that women are outperforming men at the university level now.
> 
> www.theguardian.com  News  Education‎ UK
> The Guardian
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I specified that first article was UK. Wikipedia addresses education world wide, including USA.



MaidInBedlam said:


> This is about the UK. I should have said I was concerned about the quality of education in the US. While it's very nice to hear about the UK, it doesn't address the subject of what happens in this country.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I specified that first article was UK. Wikipedia addresses education world wide, including USA.


While the RWNs were around I had not realized just how many control freaks we have in our midst. 
I know I go there, I thought that I was the only one.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I agree.
> 
> And I don't wish to sound isolationist, because I'm really not normally, but I do sort of wish they would concentrate and focus more on US needs right now. I feel like, because they don't, their contributions feel more like a pebble in a pond.
> 
> Is it wrong of me to feel that way?


VocalLisa
I feel the same.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> VL and Bedlam - we have been subjected to days of your bickering. And yes I skip them - they are long and laborious. Following Cooke's request - can you fight privately like the rest of us do? Thanks.


Or not at all. These things have to end sometime.(So says the person who kept doing Wombat Combat long past its shelf life.)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> No, I didn't call you names, I'm just saying that you could've been asked to put yourself "on pause" more times than I can count for the same reasons you're asking me to do so.
> 
> You tend to be the type to come in and stir pots and then blush and complain that the stew you instigated is now starting to boil over.


VL - It seems I hurt your feelings and I am sorry. I am a great fan of your visuals which are always perfect rather than your getting tangled with Bedlam.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl, this is pretty old news, but I wanted to acknowledge I'd done something I subsequently forgot about. I sent two PMs to Admin last November about language used and the conduct of some people who post here, including a criticism of the frequent name-calling. I also PMed Admin about the content of one of KPG's posts in December. November and December seem like they're a few centuries in the past, and I forgot I had PMed Admin then. I'm sorry I didn't check to see if I'd PMed Admin.

Maybe this is what VL is talking about when she says I'm dishonest and a liar. I may have some senior moments, but I am an honest person. I am also not the most patient person on the planet, nor do I always have the greatest solutions for things I find unacceptable.

Unfortunately, I still think some folks spend altogetherly too much time rolling in the gutter instead of agreeing to disagree. I still think calling people names and insulting them constitute verbal abuse. Been there, did it myself, learned my lesson.

_"Poor Purl wrote:
Apparently, you haven't just been stating your opinion; you've also been sending reports to admin. I know it's hard not to be getting your own way, but surely you could have tolerated it for another day or two until it died of its own accord. As far as I can tell, admin didn't agree with you.

Isn't it strange to think you can end a fight between two other people by starting one yourself?

I wrote:
As I have already said, I haven't made any reports to Admin about the insult trading and fighting that's going on here. You and your gutter pals have gotten together and made up a story that others will find easy to believe. And, no, I'm not being paranoid and I don't believe there's a conspiracy going on. Instead, you folks who take pride in doing "dirty work" are incapable of admitting that I'm right about y'all, so now you've taking to trying to bully me. Maybe you haven't been following DV."_


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Geez,another attack of the Repeat Posts Monster. That's a bug in the system here we could all do without...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I specified that first article was UK. Wikipedia addresses education world wide, including USA.


Yes, I read that. I just didn't see the point of posting something about the UK as a way to lead anyone to information about the US.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Poor Purl, this is pretty old news, but I wanted to acknowledge I'd done something I subsequently forgot about. I sent two PMs to Admin last November about language used and the conduct of some people who post here, including a criticism of the frequent name-calling. I also PMed Admin about the content of one of KPG's posts in December. November and December seem like they're a few centuries in the past, and I forgot I had PMed Admin then. I'm sorry I didn't check to see if I'd PMed Admin.
> 
> Maybe this is what VL is talking about when she says I'm dishonest and a liar. I may have some senior moments, but I am an honest person. I am also not the most patient person on the planet, nor do I always have the greatest solutions for things I find unacceptable.
> 
> ...


Dear Maid, Thanks for a civil answer to an uncivil post. I picked up someone's statement that you had been contacting admin, but the implication was that it was recent. I'm tired of fighting.

Please let's make it stop. Thanks again for being polite in response to snark.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Dear Maid, Thanks for a civil answer to an uncivil post. I picked up someone's statement that you had been contacting admin, but the implication was that it was recent. I'm tired of fighting.
> 
> Please let's make it stop. Thanks again for being polite in response to snark.


And thanks for your response. I think we're all capable of agreeing to disagree, to conduct civil discussion with those we disagree with, and what's been posted lately should help remind us that we can cut out the fighting without giving up expressing our opinions.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, Seattle (MIB) came to our thread & we didn't want her so she returned licking her wound. She does report everyone to Admin on a whim to satisfy her nasty mind.

Glad you want her--happy fighting!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Seattle (MIB) came to our thread & we didn't want her so she returned licking her wound. She does report everyone to Admin on a whim to satisfy her nasty mind.
> Glad you want her--happy fighting!


Dearest confused Janeway, I made the one and only post I was going to make on "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls". I am not wounded, and if I was the last thing I'd do is lick it. That's not the recommended first aid method for treating wounds. And, please, believe me when I say that the people who are at home on this topic don't want me around here anymore than you want me on FF.

You do know that there is psychiatric help you could get so you could become less confused about what you read. I urge you to do so for the benefit of yourself, your family and friends in the "real" world, and the people you fantasize are your friends on KP.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, you're always welcome. None of us agree on everything, and your opinions sometimes include good information.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Dearest confused Janeway, I made the one and only post I was going to make on "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls". I am not wounded, and if I was the last thing I'd do is lick it. That's not the recommended first aid method for treating wounds. And, please, believe me when I say that the people who are at home on this topic don't want me around here anymore than you want me on FF.
> 
> You do know that there is psychiatric help you could get so you could become less confused about what you read. I urge you to do so for the benefit of yourself, your family and friends in the "real" world, and the people you fantasize are your friends on KP.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Dearest confused Janeway, I made the one and only post I was going to make on "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls". I am not wounded, and if I was the last thing I'd do is lick it. That's not the recommended first aid method for treating wounds. And, please, believe me when I say that the people who are at home on this topic don't want me around here anymore than you want me on FF.
> 
> You do know that there is psychiatric help you could get so you could become less confused about what you read. I urge you to do so for the benefit of yourself, your family and friends in the "real" world, and the people you fantasize are your friends on KP.


Maybe you could send her the name of the psychiatrist that you use in the facility you live at, so she can send you get well cards. Because she is not living in a fantasy world with made up friends like you do. But that is okay obamacare will solve all your problems. And don't worry he has delayed the signup deadline again,(which is unconstitutional) so you can continue to get the help you need and stop projecting your delusions onto others.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe you could send her the name of the psychiatrist that you use in the facility you live at, so she can send you get well cards. Because she is not living in a fantasy world with made up friends like you do. But that is okay obamacare will solve all your problems. And don't worry he has delayed the signup deadline again,(which is unconstitutional) so you can continue to get the help you need and stop projecting your delusions onto others.


Could you show us what in the constitution makes it illegal to extend deadlines for work already begun? It seems to me that the IRS has that built into their system, it is called an extension on filing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Could you show us what in the constitution makes it illegal to extend deadlines for work already begun? It seems to me that the IRS has that built into their system, it is called an extension on filing.


How can you question her constitutional scholarship? If she weren't spending all her time studying law, her primary activity would be sitting around fuming, trying to think of sarcastic things to say to vent her anger. Not even she could do that all day long.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe you could send her the name of the psychiatrist that you use in the facility you live at, so she can send you get well cards. Because she is not living in a fantasy world with made up friends like you do. But that is okay obamacare will solve all your problems. And don't worry he has delayed the signup deadline again,(which is unconstitutional) so you can continue to get the help you need and stop projecting your delusions onto others.


The Bethlem Royal Hospital, once upon a time called Bedlam, has been located at Monks Orchard near Croydon, UK since 1930, 600 years since it first became an hospital. I am too busy rattling my chain and singing old ballads to remember the name of my psychiatrist. I'm not sure he even visits me anymore as it seems my case is hopeless.

Anyone who cares to travel so far and is noticeably delusional will probably receive a hearty welcome and a chain of their own. Perhaps you'd like to join us. Sometimes they chain us all together so we can have this merry dance:



















































It's ever so much fun. I'm sure you'd love it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> As far as I'm concerned, you're always welcome. None of us agree on everything, and your opinions sometimes include good information.


Thanks.:-D


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The Bethlem Royal Hospital, once upon a time called Bedlam, has been located at Monks Orchard near Croydon, UK since 1930, 600 years since it first became an hospital. I am too busy rattling my chain and singing old ballads to remember the name of my psychiatrist. I'm not sure he even visits me anymore as it seems my case is hopeless.
> 
> Anyone who cares to travel so far and is noticeably delusional will probably receive a hearty welcome and a chain of their own. Perhaps you'd like to join us. Sometimes they chain us all together so we can have this merry dance:
> 
> ...


That group may just make me seasick. Please send airfare.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> That group may just make me seasick. Please send airfare.


Unfortunately, they don't let me have any money.:cry:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I notice that a couple RWNs followed me here after I made a little post on "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #21". Could this foreshadow a return of other RWNs? Maybe that would end the occasional infighting we've had around here. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I notice that a couple RWNs followed me here after I made a little post on "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #21". Could this foreshadow a return of other RWNs? Maybe that would end the occasional infighting we've had around here. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


You mean if we had someone else to fight with, we'd leave each other alone? Surely you jest.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I notice that a couple RWNs followed me here after I made a little post on "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #21". Could this foreshadow a return of other RWNs? Maybe that would end the occasional infighting we've had around here. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


HAHAHAA, sure that was altruistic as it gets. Thanks


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I honestly don't understand why it is considered a negative to disagree. 
We all get frustrated, including the people who are doing it, with the "yes, I did! no, I didn't" foolishness. 
We also, most of us, indulge in it. 

Our problem is that when one of us tries to stop it we sound like school marms. 
Maybe we need a code word, something truly repulsive. 
You all know what I am thinking.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You mean if we had someone else to fight with, we'd leave each other alone? Surely you jest.


 ;-) :!:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You mean if we had someone else to fight with, we'd leave each other alone? Surely you jest.


I wasn't trying to jest, but I might have done so, accidentally.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Dearest confused Janeway, I made the one and only post I was going to make on "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls". I am not wounded, and if I was the last thing I'd do is lick it. That's not the recommended first aid method for treating wounds. And, please, believe me when I say that the people who are at home on this topic don't want me around here anymore than you want me on FF.
> 
> You do know that there is psychiatric help you could get so you could become less confused about what you read. I urge you to do so for the benefit of yourself, your family and friends in the "real" world, and the people you fantasize are your friends on KP.


You are beyond help of any kind so if you think the Lefties on this thread like you, you are soooooooooo wrong they are playing with you. Such a shame!

I am very sane & you have a jealous streak because of that fact! LOL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I honestly don't understand why it is considered a negative to disagree.
> We all get frustrated, including the people who are doing it, with the "yes, I did! no, I didn't" foolishness.
> We also, most of us, indulge in it.
> 
> ...


This is correct:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And thanks for your response. I think we're all capable of agreeing to disagree, to conduct civil discussion with those we disagree with, and what's been posted lately should help remind us that we can cut out the fighting without giving up expressing our opinions.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This is correct:


Love your poster - very wise and amusing at the same time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Love your poster - very wise and amusing at the same time.


Thank you!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Could you show us what in the constitution makes it illegal to extend deadlines for work already begun? It seems to me that the IRS has that built into their system, it is called an extension on filing.


Can you not understand the phrase that Obamacultists used when the Republicans tried to delay the implementation of obamacare until it was ready to be operational? it is the law of the land". How many times was that repeated? So the law of the land had a deadline date in it, it was signed and made into law. So any 8th grader can tell you the only way to amend a law is to take it to Congress and re-voted on to change it. It is not an executive order to by changed by Obama's Bic pen, it can only be changed by the Congress.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Can you not understand the phrase that Obamacultists used when the Republicans tried to delay the implementation of obamacare until it was ready to be operational? it is the law of the land". How many times was that repeated? So the law of the land had a deadline date in it, it was signed and made into law. So any 8th grader can tell you the only way to amend a law is to take it to Congress and re-voted on to change it. It is not an executive order to by changed by Obama's Bic pen, it can only be changed by the Congress.


Why are you so upset with giving more people more time to get health insurance? It helps people---a good Christian value.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Why are you so upset with giving more people more time to get health insurance? It helps people---a good Christian value.


She is taking a lesson from the crazy lady from Americans for Prosperity, perhaps?

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/27/1287748/-Chris-Hayes-tries-to-deal-with-a-boatload-of-Koch-crazy


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This is correct:


It's too bad that you fall back on the charicatures of American Indians. Why not use images of people living today?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Can you not understand the phrase that Obamacultists used when the Republicans tried to delay the implementation of obamacare until it was ready to be operational? it is the law of the land". How many times was that repeated? So the law of the land had a deadline date in it, it was signed and made into law. So any 8th grader can tell you the only way to amend a law is to take it to Congress and re-voted on to change it. It is not an executive order to by changed by Obama's Bic pen, it can only be changed by the Congress.


To date, Obama has used his Bic, to change the law 38 times; *all* of them illegally and against the Constitution of the USA.

The King likes that.

Wonder why, then, the King isn't even talking about his one success and self-named piece of legislation during his Presidency?

Do you think even Obama doesn't like Obamacare?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> It's too bad that you fall back on the charicatures of American Indians. Why not use images of people living today?


You are wise beyond your years, Cookie , or is it wise behind your ears? Have not had my first sip of coffee yet.

Back to topic - what is the topic?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> You are wise beyond your years, Cookie , or is it wise behind your ears? Have not had my first sip of coffee yet.
> 
> Back to topic - what is the topic?


What is *a* topic?

And who says I have ears?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi There Compatriot,

The teenage Cooke that I created has ears - the better to hear herself snapping gum ala 50s style.

What originally was the topic?

I am prepared to make a bright statement re: it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Can you not understand the phrase that Obamacultists used when the Republicans tried to delay the implementation of obamacare until it was ready to be operational? it is the law of the land". How many times was that repeated? So the law of the land had a deadline date in it, it was signed and made into law. So any 8th grader can tell you the only way to amend a law is to take it to Congress and re-voted on to change it. It is not an executive order to by changed by Obama's Bic pen, it can only be changed by the Congress.


lovethelake
why do you hate so many fellow citizens so much? Would love to see your krinkled face marked by so much hatred. Must be quite a sight.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hi There Compatriot,
> 
> The teenage Cooke that I created has ears - the better to hear herself snapping gum ala 50s style.
> 
> ...


The War on Women? 
That disdain that has been directed toward women? that feeling that women only battle by making fun of men? that anti-human fueled by inadequacies squirmish? 
You have had a lightbulb moment, have you?
Please, please! Enlighten us.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Okey Doke!

Many of the posters on this thread have been as abusive to women by women. I have been PMing some of them and they are lovely people and nothing like their posts when you email privately to them to get to know them. Even the roughest and toughest are quite pleasant, I have learned.

With enough men to war on us, why are we warring on ourselves?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Okey Doke!
> 
> Many of the posters on this thread have been as abusive to women by women. I have been PMing some of them and they are lovely people and nothing like their posts when you email privately to them to get to know them. Even the roughest and toughest are quite pleasant, I have learned.
> 
> With enough men to war on us, why are we warring on ourselves?


We war on ourselves because we jump to respond rather than actually thinking about what has been said. 
Of course, the other edge to that is that it is quite easy to be nice in PMs.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Have you see today's For Better or For Worse? Hits it on the head.

I tried to download it and as I am not too expert on the computer, I couldn't.

The link is

http://www.gocomics.com/forbetterorforworse/2014/03/28#.UzW0OoVFrIU


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Have you see today's For Better or For Worse? Hits it on the head.
> 
> I tried to download it and as I am not too expert on the computer, I couldn't.
> 
> ...


That cartoon says it to a tee.

When you make the personal acquaintance of those who seem angry here , things do change. Plus they are interesting people.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Answer: Because they hate President Barack Obama.



alcameron said:


> Why are you so upset with giving more people more time to get health insurance? It helps people---a good Christian value.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Many people feel they don't need ears. They know everything.



Janet Cooke said:


> What is *a* topic?
> 
> And who says I have ears?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're very brave.



Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> why do you hate so many fellow citizens so much? Would love to see your krinkled face marked by so much hatred. Must be quite a sight.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have NO idea, and I have often wondered the same thing myself. It seems to me that if we bonded together, we would be able to make the world a better place.



SQM said:


> Okey Doke!
> 
> Many of the posters on this thread have been as abusive to women by women. I have been PMing some of them and they are lovely people and nothing like their posts when you email privately to them to get to know them. Even the roughest and toughest are quite pleasant, I have learned.
> 
> With enough men to war on us, why are we warring on ourselves?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good thought.



MarilynKnits said:


> Have you see today's For Better or For Worse? Hits it on the head.
> 
> I tried to download it and as I am not too expert on the computer, I couldn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> She is taking a lesson from the crazy lady from Americans for Prosperity, perhaps?
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/27/1287748/-Chris-Hayes-tries-to-deal-with-a-boatload-of-Koch-crazy


Crazy? Isn't that how they've been told to behave?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Okey Doke!
> 
> Many of the posters on this thread have been as abusive to women by women. I have been PMing some of them and they are lovely people and nothing like their posts when you email privately to them to get to know them. Even the roughest and toughest are quite pleasant, I have learned.
> 
> With enough men to war on us, why are we warring on ourselves?


That's nice to know. But the subjects you PM'ed about probably are not the ones that cause the arguments. Did you discuss Obamacare? abortion? the Obama family? the number of vacation days taken by recent presidents? If not, then of course there was politeness all around.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> That cartoon says it to a tee.
> 
> When you make the personal acquaintance of those who seem angry here , things do change. Plus they are interesting people.


But who is angry? We're not, because we have nothing to be angry about. And they're not, because they say so.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Answer: Because they hate President Barack Obama.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Many people feel they don't need ears. They know everything.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's nice to know. But the subjects you PM'ed about probably are not the ones that cause the arguments. Did you discuss Obamacare? abortion? the Obama family? the number of vacation days taken by recent presidents? If not, then of course there was politeness all around.


Nah! We exchange brief bios and talk about gray hair and families and health issues and knitting, etc. It is just nice to know people better and not sling the cubes for awhile.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have NO idea, and I have often wondered the same thing myself. It seems to me that if we bonded together, we would be able to make the world a better place.


But you have to agree on _something_ in order to band together. This thread originally began as an attempt to prove that there's no such thing as a war on women. Do we all agree?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Nah! We exchange brief bios and talk about gray hair and families and health issues and knitting, etc. It is just nice to know people better and not sling the cubes for awhile.


That sounds very nice.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That sounds very nice.


It will be even nicer when we get on the topics of high tea and doilies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not even close.



Poor Purl said:


> But you have to agree on _something_ in order to band together. This thread originally began as an attempt to prove that there's no such thing as a war on women. Do we all agree?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That sounds very nice.


..but superficial.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's nice to know. But the subjects you PM'ed about probably are not the ones that cause the arguments. Did you discuss Obamacare? abortion? the Obama family? the number of vacation days taken by recent presidents? If not, then of course there was politeness all around.


I don't understand why anyone would want to befriend people who insult and demean people one refers to as compatriot etc., then again there are lots of things that I don't understand.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to befriend people who insult and demean people one refers to as compatriot etc., then again there are lots of things that I don't understand.


I am trying to be Christian towards everyone.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am trying to be Christian towards everyone.


You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> You have got to be kidding me.


Maybe.

But I started being the Sloth in my real world after spending so much time trading insults with the Republicans. It did not bring about any good results so I have to try to bring SQM into the Sloth so I don't get into social jams.

I still endorse the progressive platform.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> It will be even nicer when we get on the topics of high tea and doilies.


And finger sandwiches, with the crusts removed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> ..but superficial.


If it weren't superficial, they'd be pulling out each other's gray hair.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am trying to be Christian towards everyone.


I went to find a Christian-themed smiley for you, and look what was on http://www.thechristianidentityforum.net/index.php?/topic/323-yes-we-have-more-smilies/

"Greedy, grasping, greasy :jew:"

Alive and well, my dear, alive and well.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But you have to agree on _something_ in order to band together. This thread originally began as an attempt to prove that there's no such thing as a war on women. Do we all agree?


I agree, I also figure that KP is not the place to make the world better. 
I make the world better when I sneak over the the senior center and smile and get smiles back. 
I make the world better when I give a child I don't know a cookie. 
I make the world better when I let someone enter traffic when they have been waiting for a while. 
As we spread kindness, the world is better.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I went to find a Christian-themed smiley for you, and look what was on http://www.thechristianidentityforum.net/index.php?/topic/323-yes-we-have-more-smilies/
> 
> "Greedy, grasping, greasy :jew:"
> 
> Alive and well, my dear, alive and well.


Jesus. Where did you find that? Well, duh. 
And, of course, I can't tell them what I think of them without adding to the numbers. What freaking pigs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I agree, I also figure that KP is not the place to make the world better.
> I make the world better when I sneak over the the senior center and smile and get smiles back.
> I make the world better when I give a child I don't know a cookie.
> I make the world better when I let someone enter traffic when they have been waiting for a while.
> As we spread kindness, the world is better.


I think you make the world a lot better.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I went to find a Christian-themed smiley for you, and look what was on http://www.thechristianidentityforum.net/index.php?/topic/323-yes-we-have-more-smilies/
> 
> "Greedy, grasping, greasy :jew:"
> 
> Alive and well, my dear, alive and well.


And that from the group administrator! Im always shocked to see stuff like this because people in our circle of friends don't hold this kind of prejudice---or else they hide it really well. I was naive when I started reading the chit-chat portion of the newsletter when I first joined KP. I only read about these crazy RWN people---i never knew any of them or spoke to any people like that. It didn't take long to find them alive and well on a knitting forum.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you make the world a lot better.


Thank you so much. Actions mean more than money. 
How can those people over there consider themselves Christian? Kinda puts the lie to all that Christian respect for Jews thing. 
Please try to remember that it is only a few sick individuals. People with no power which is why they have to look down on others. 
The only thing they have going for themselves is some stupid site that nobody goes to.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Jesus. Where did you find that? Well, duh.
> And, of course, I can't tell them what I think of them without adding to the numbers. What freaking pigs.


I guess there's no anti-Semitism any more, just as there's no racism any more.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If it weren't superficial, they'd be pulling out each other's gray hair.


My New Tigress:

It is never superficial to be building bridges with people of different opinions.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I went to find a Christian-themed smiley for you, and look what was on http://www.thechristianidentityforum.net/index.php?/topic/323-yes-we-have-more-smilies/
> 
> "Greedy, grasping, greasy :jew:"
> 
> Alive and well, my dear, alive and well.


That was truly sickening. Let those Mother tuckers say what they will.

But if Jesus ever makes a second guest appearance - he would visit with those Orthodox Jews before he does the "Xians" since he was an observant Jew.

So the last laugh is on those ugly hatemongers who so conveniently forget that Jesus was a Jew, if he was. MAD SLOTH HAS RETURNED. Xian for a day.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you make the world a lot better.


Big Ditto


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> My New Tigress:
> 
> It is never superficial to be building bridges with people of different opinions.


Hmmm, I wonder what kind of foundation a bridge built on lies, insults, and hatred makes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Hmmm, I wonder what kind of foundation a bridge built on lies, insults, and hatred makes.


Then how can we stop the above since I am sure not a few of us find it worthwhile to misbehave on this thread?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Then how can we stop the above since I am sure not a few of us find it worthwhile to misbehave on this thread?


I am sure that varies for all of us. 
As a person who has dealt with abusers all of her life, my belief is that abusive people don't stop being abusive. 
For every pebble kicked in an abuser's direction a stone is hurled, for every barricade that is erected a stronger catapult is built. 
For every mask that is applied greater force is used to rip it off. 
Abusers very rarely change without years of therapy. Playing nice with abusers tells them that their behavior is acceptable. 
So while I get that people believe they can smooth things over what is fact is that abusers live for the misstep, abusers live for that one wrong word, that one over cooked french fry, and that one unwatered plant. 
Their friends pretend they don't see the hierarchy of behaviors, their friends pretend they don't see the bruises covering their loved ones, their friends pretend.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cooke - I agree with all you stated but I am not sure that what you said exactly applies to the nastiness on KP. Have you noticed that some of the she-it slingers have been quiet? Maybe they are the same I reached out to. Maybe.

I think one of us has to start by saying "I will monitor my behavior here" and another may do the same, etc. until the mean comments stop.

But I also think some may not want it to stop and I am in the minority. But that's okay. I will say that...


I am a progressive but I will monitor what I say to others." 

Feels better than spewing. I am not forgiving or forgetting the nasty comments, I just believe there is a way for it to stop should others agree.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cooke - I agree with all you stated but I am not sure that what you said exactly applies to the nastiness on KP. Have you noticed that some of the she-it slingers have been quiet? Maybe they are the same I reached out to. Maybe.
> 
> I think one of us has to start by saying "I will monitor my behavior here" and another may do the same, etc. until the mean comments stop.
> 
> ...


Yes, we all have to do what we have to do. 
I have often pledged to ignore the taunts, I am a failure at that. 
Every day I try anew, one day will start a new pattern.
Good luck.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, we all have to do what we have to do.
> I have often pledged to ignore the taunts, I am a failure at that.
> Every day I try anew, one day will start a new pattern.
> Good luck.


I already got nuts about PP's ethnic sticker site that she found online. So bleep my goody-goody bleep. I will try to be friendly, but if I blow, I blow!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> It's too bad that you fall back on the charicatures of American Indians. Why not use images of people living today?


I am living & breathing today! I'm not black! I'm a red woman!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Janee,

How are you? Try to stay cool. This message comes from your ticker.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I went to find a Christian-themed smiley for you, and look what was on http://www.thechristianidentityforum.net/index.php?/topic/323-yes-we-have-more-smilies/
> 
> "Greedy, grasping, greasy :jew:"
> 
> Alive and well, my dear, alive and well.


You make fun of everything including Christians & Jews! Shame on you! This really shows your true personality!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I am living & breathing today! I'm not black! I'm a red woman!


That "black" woman is an elder in the Wampanoag tribe here in Massachusetts. She serves on the judicial board. 
I am so sorry that your bigotry gets the better of your intellect.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Janee,
> 
> How are you? Try to stay cool. This message comes from your ticker.


It is very difficult to stay cool with all of the horrible people who really hate everyone else.

I do report people for slamming my race as it is taken to task when I get angry & tell my race! There are a bunch of racists on KP & it is always the same people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And that from the group administrator! Im always shocked to see stuff like this because people in our circle of friends don't hold this kind of prejudice---or else they hide it really well. I was naive when I started reading the chit-chat portion of the newsletter when I first joined KP. I only read about these crazy RWN people---i never knew any of them or spoke to any people like that. It didn't take long to find them alive and well on a knitting forum.


Al, you do enough of slamming people on KP so why don't you admit the truth?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am a sloth with little brain, Janeee. Are American Indians considered Asian? I somehow do not think of them as a race. Excuse my ignorance.

Still not worth your getting very upset. There are other threads that are more supportive of your views and the people were very kind to me when I visited once.

Have you tried "Denim and Pearls"? If so, how did you like them?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yup, really nice.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> That "black" woman is an elder in the Wampanoag tribe here in Massachusetts. She serves on the judicial board.
> I am so sorry that your bigotry gets the better of your intellect.


Point to Cooke! Great slam. Do you play tennis?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Point to Cooke! Great slam. Do you play tennis?


Yanno, I don't even care about points, I want to live a nice boring existence around people who think in ways that are similar to me but not exact and away from people who want to spread hate over the statement of fact. 
How can someone who claims to take pride in her heritage not acknowledge that her ancestors commingled with other races?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You make fun of everything including Christians & Jews! Shame on you! This really shows your true personality!


Did you click on the link before you wrote?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am a sloth with little brain, Janeee. Are American Indians considered Asian? I somehow do not think of them as a race. Excuse my ignorance.
> 
> Still not worth your getting very upset. There are other threads that are more supportive of your views and the people were very kind to me when I visited once.
> 
> Have you tried "Denim and Pearls"? If so, how did you like them?


D & P is my favorite thread at least we are nice to each other. Yes, the American Native Indians are considered a race but not Asian. We do not resemble them at all.

Why are you asking me to go to another thread? I'm allowed to post wherever I want on KP.

Why don't you join another thread if this one upsets you?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al, you do enough of slamming people on KP so why don't you admit the truth?


Please tell me what truth you want me to admit to, Jane.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know why I am suggesting visiting a Rep. site. Of course you can post here - but you always seem so very upset. It just does not seem like the best way to spend the evening, that's all. But keep on keeping on.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> D & P is my favorite thread at least we are nice to each other. Yes, the American Native Indians are considered a race but not Asian. We do not resemble them at all.
> 
> Why are you asking me to go to another thread? I'm allowed to post wherever I want on KP.
> 
> Why don't you join another thread if this one upsets you?


love love love the poster. That is exactly my argument. What humans have not stolen land? Please substitute Israel on the top.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Please tell me what truth you want me to admit to, Jane.


I was referring to what you posted about how we were the hateful ones & you were saying you found Christians alive & well on KP.

You have done your share of bashing!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> That "black" woman is an elder in the Wampanoag tribe here in Massachusetts. She serves on the judicial board.
> I am so sorry that your bigotry gets the better of your intellect.


The blacks & American Indians did mix in marriages! I was saying I'm not black--I'm red!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I was referring to what you posted about how we were the hateful ones & you were saying you found Christians alive & well on KP.
> 
> You have done your share of bashing!


My Janeee,

Are you putting yourself in the progressive camp when you say "we are the hateful ones"?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Did you click on the link before you wrote?


Yes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> The blacks & American Indians did mix in marriages! I was saying I'm not black--I'm red!


Ms. Janet was referring to your comment about her poster of the 2 women not being Amer. Indians - suggesting that one of the women at least was not Indian but black. Maybe we all got your message mixed up.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I don't know why I am suggesting visiting a Rep. site. Of course you can post here - but you always seem so very upset. It just does not seem like the best way to spend the evening, that's all. But keep on keeping on.


I'm not always upset as you well know when you PM'd me as since you were nice, I was nice, but when people are ugly to me then yes, I'm ugly in response.

I would rather knit for charity & do post my simple things that I'm able to produce, but most people "never" post anything except ugly words.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> To date, Obama has used his Bic, to change the law 38 times; *all* of them illegally and against the Constitution of the USA.
> 
> The King likes that.
> 
> ...


This is accurate not what you posted!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm not always upset as you well know when you PM'd me as since you were nice, I was nice, but when people are ugly to me then yes, I'm ugly in response.
> 
> I would rather knit for charity & do post my simple things that I'm able to produce, but most people "never" post anything except ugly words.


I am tiring of the fight, Janeeee. Lend me some wisdom.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am tiring of the fight, Janeeee. Lend me some wisdom.


Sorry to say that she needs all the wisdom she can gather.
Pretty soon she'll be chasing you around with a dung spoon, SQ.
Best to let lying dogs lie in this case.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I was referring to what you posted about how we were the hateful ones & you were saying you found Christians alive & well on KP.
> 
> You have done your share of bashing!


Yes, I have, just as you have.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The blacks & American Indians did mix in marriages! I was saying I'm not black--I'm red!


I think you are both. A little color never hurt anyone.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thought I'd post something non-controversial.
This is a delicious chocolate recipe.


BLACK BOTTOM CUPCAKES


To make filling, combine in small bowl:
1 8-oz. Pkg. of cream cheese
1 unbeaten egg
½ c. sugar
½ tsp salt
Beat well, stir in 1 c. mini choc chips

In another bowl sift together
1 ½ c. flour
1 c. sugar
¼ c. cocoa
1 tsp. Soda
½ tsp. Salt
Add
1 c. water
½ c. cooking oil
1 T. vinegar
1 tsp. Vanilla
Beat until well-combined. Fill cupcake papers 1/3 full with chocolate batter; top with heaping spoonful of cream cheese mixture. If desired, sprinkle with sugar and blanched almonds. Bake @350, 30-35 min


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Do you have one for Red Velvet cupcakes, Al?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Thought I'd post something non-controversial.
> This is a delicious chocolate recipe.
> 
> BLACK BOTTOM CUPCAKES
> ...


My mother and I used to make a chocolate cake that was made in the pan, I think she liked it because it meant one less bowl to wash. Don't ask me what that has to do with this recipe, it just made me think of that. 
Looks good, maybe the vinegar...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do you have one for Red Velvet cupcakes, Al?


Hi Patty
Sorry, no Red Velvet recipe.
And I'm sorry you couldn't come down to visit while I was in Mpls. We'll have to wait until our summer vacation. Cheeky and I got together a few times. My sister, at age 88, is doing extremely well despite having had a few TIA's a few weeks ago. No residual damage. She's totally intact, lucid, etc. we looked at some senior living accommodations, and she's on some waiting lists. With an overabundance of old people, getting into one of these places isn't so easy. She wants a small apartment in an independent living facility that also has assisted living and skilled nursing care if she needs it later on. Right now she's very sharp. I always say I want to be like my big sister when I grow up.
I'm off to watch basketball tonight.
Latergator


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Thank you so much. Actions mean more than money.
> How can those people over there consider themselves Christian? Kinda puts the lie to all that Christian respect for Jews thing.
> Please try to remember that it is only a few sick individuals. People with no power which is why they have to look down on others.
> The only thing they have going for themselves is some stupid site that nobody goes to.


Thanks for trying to reassure me. I know that this attitude exists, and it's not the first time I've seen something like this. But I had thought the times were a-changin'.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You make fun of everything including Christians & Jews! Shame on you! This really shows your true personality!


I have been trying to deal with you as if you were sane, but I see that was a mistake. I had no intention of making fun of anyone. Since SQM said she was being very Christian today, I thought I'd find a smiley, maybe an angel or something else Christian, for her. Instead, on a website meant for Christians, I saw an anti-Semitic slur.

Shame on you for your assumptions!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It is very difficult to stay cool with all of the horrible people who really hate everyone else.
> 
> I do report people for slamming my race as it is taken to task when I get angry & tell my race! There are a bunch of racists on KP & it is always the same people.


Jane, you've just shown yourself to be racist. Don't blame other people.

Yes, it is always the same people who show time after time that they are racist: the ones who can't tolerate having a black president and refuse to pay him the respect that every POTUS is entitled to. And that includes you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks for trying to reassure me. I know that this attitude exists, and it's not the first time I've seen something like this. But I had thought the times were a-changin'.


They may be changing but in which direction? I keep getting anti- Koch emails for petitions and money. Have the Kochs always won?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> My mother and I used to make a chocolate cake that was made in the pan, I think she liked it because it meant one less bowl to wash. Don't ask me what that has to do with this recipe, it just made me think of that.
> Looks good, maybe the vinegar...


This would be perfect for my husband. He doesn't like anything that's too sweet , and when we're in a restaurant and looking over the desserts, he always asks whether the one he's considering is sweet. Naturally, the waitron says yes, assuming that everyone wants a sweet dessert. So our son and I invented the (hypothetical) vinegar cake, which the restaurant is always out of.

Thank you, alcameron, for a real vinegar cake!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> They may be changing but in which direction? I keep getting anti- Koch emails for petitions and money. Have the Kochs always won?


They are the two richest people in this country. I think it's safe to say they've never lost.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I have been trying to deal with you as if you were sane, but I see that was a mistake. I had no intention of making fun of anyone. Since SQM said she was being very Christian today, I thought I'd find a smiley, maybe an angel or something else Christian, for her. Instead, on a website meant for Christians, I saw an anti-Semitic slur.
> 
> Shame on you for your assumptions!


Shame on you for your blatant lying. You KNOW as does anyone else that looked at your provided link, that site has *nothing* to do with Christianity, it is about about white Supremacy and Jews and is radical and extreme to the highest degree. The Admin on that site provide the emoticon and is a Jew I believe, or at least believes Jews are Superior.

In a brief search, I learned the Admin's website was taken down by the govt and at least one core forum member jailed.

You intentionally wish readers to believe it is a Christian website because it is in the title. It is no more Christian than the Westboro Baptist Church.

Continue with your anti-Christian bashing and playing the victim. You do it for sport. You make yourself look ignorant and a fool.

Perhaps I should say you are both since you do intentionally bash others and make fun of them as opposed to your false claim above.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Jane, you've just shown yourself to be racist. Don't blame other people.
> 
> Yes, it is always the same people who show time after time that they are racist: the ones who can't tolerate having a black president and refuse to pay him the respect that every POTUS is entitled to. And that includes you.


Nice try, but you don't really know me as you are throwing in garbage just to make me angry--won't work!

Obo is half white, but I'm not black nor white!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Love for Jews and is radical and extreme to the highest degree. "

Howdy KGB. I totally do not understand the above sentence. Please explain if possible.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Hi Patty
> Sorry, no Red Velvet recipe.
> And I'm sorry you couldn't come down to visit while I was in Mpls. We'll have to wait until our summer vacation. Cheeky and I got together a few times. My sister, at age 88, is doing extremely well despite having had a few TIA's a few weeks ago. No residual damage. She's totally intact, lucid, etc. we looked at some senior living accommodations, and she's on some waiting lists. With an overabundance of old people, getting into one of these places isn't so easy. She wants a small apartment in an independent living facility that also has assisted living and skilled nursing care if she needs it later on. Right now she's very sharp. I always say I want to be like my big sister when I grow up.
> I'm off to watch basketball tonight.
> Latergator


Glad to hear things are good.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shame on you for your blatant lying. You KNOW as does anyone else that looked at your provided link, that site has *nothing* to do with Christianity, it is about about white Supremacy and Jews and is radical and extreme to the highest degree.
> 
> In a brief search, I learned the Admin's website was taken down by the govt and at least one core forum member jailed.
> 
> ...


And yet, you couldn't figure out the phrase "nasty people call themselves Christian". 
Your line changes by the thread you are on or who you are trying to impress. 
Go look in the mirror.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

How would I know what I had in mind if you weren't there to tell me?

I went to the site because Google sent me there for Christian smileys (which I had no intention of ridiculing). I saw what I saw and was shocked enough to close that tab. I didn't take the time to search it out because it was obvious to me that it didn't represent the majority of Christians.

In fact, everything you attribute to me is nonsense. But keep doing it; it seems to make you happy.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Shame on you for your blatant lying. You KNOW as does anyone else that looked at your provided link, that site has *nothing* to do with Christianity, it is about about white Supremacy and Jews and is radical and extreme to the highest degree.
> 
> In a brief search, I learned the Admin's website was taken down by the govt and at least one core forum member jailed.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"How would I know what I had in mind if you weren't there to tell me? "

How can we not be proud of Our Purl for penning such a stunning sentence?

Upon re-reading KGB's post, I understood her sentence but I cannot understand why she thinks Our Purl would deliberately seek out such a site. A bit Crazy! A bit drunk! Maybe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I went to the site because Google sent me there for Christian smileys (which I had no intention of ridiculing). *I saw what I saw and was shocked enough to close that tab*. I didn't take the time to search it out because *it was obvious to me that it didn't represent the majority of Christians.*


Good going, keep your pity party and lies alive and well. You say it was obvious the site didn't represent the majority of Christians. Yet prior to that statement, you posted several times how aghast you were for the anti-Semite slur and complained about an emoticon of a Jew you saw there. (one that you have used in the past yourself, I might add and called your favorite.)

You intended to garner pity and sympathy for yourself and Jews while you bash Christians _intentionally._ Now, you deny ever doing same.

Direct quotes:



Janet Cooke said:


> How can those people over there consider themselves Christian? Kinda puts the lie to all that Christian respect for Jews thing.
> Please try to remember that it is only a few sick individuals.





Poor Purl said:


> Thanks for trying to reassure me. I know that this attitude exists, and it's not the first time I've seen something like this. But I had thought the times were a-changin'.





Poor Purl said:


> Since SQM said she was being very Christian today, I thought I'd find a smiley, maybe an angel or something else Christian, for her. Instead, *on a website meant for Christians,* I saw an anti-Semitic slur.





Poor Purl in sarcasm: said:


> I guess there's no anti-Semitism any more, just as there's no racism any more.





Poor Purl said:


> I went to find a Christian-themed smiley for you, and look what was on http://www.thechristianidentityforum.net/index.php?/topic/323-yes-we-have-more-smilies/
> 
> "Greedy, grasping, greasy :jew:"
> 
> Alive and well, my dear, alive and well.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

KGB - where are the lies? Looks like KGB needs a definition of "lie". All you are doing is quoting extraneous posts. 

Done with stupid. Night Buds!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Oops, I missed one part when I first read your highly offensive, bigoted message. So I followed the link back and found stuff in favor of "national socialism," which was the name the Nazis gave their system and not a system Jews would adopt. Nobody rational would imagine that a Jew who "believes Jews are Superior" would put up an anti-Semitic message like the one I quoted.

And then I went to Wikipedia, to the White supremacy article. And I must admit that you were right about "Christian identity" not having anything to do with Christianity, but very wrong about it being a Jewish-led organization.



Wikipedia said:


> Christian Identity is another movement closely tied to white supremacy. <deleted references to unrelated white supremacist groups>...Aside from this, its ideology is similar to many Christian Identity groups, in their belief that there is a Jewish conspiracy in control of governments, the banking industry and the media. Matthew F. Hale, founder of the World Church of the Creator has published articles stating that all races other than white are "mud races," which the religion teaches.


I also have to admit that you are very creative in claiming that Jews are in the white supremacist movement, since I'm sure you've never heard anyone else say that. In fact, I'm proud to say that they consider Jews to be one of the "mud races."

And now, once again, I'm stepping back and no longer reading your messages, because this one was insulting and nasty for no reason other than that you felt like insulting me. Thank you for showing the back of your head again; it makes it much easier for me to see what to skip. Though I must admit, without you to tell me what I think, how will I ever know?



knitpresentgifts said:


> You KNOW as does anyone else that looked at your provided link, that site has *nothing* to do with Christianity, it is about about white Supremacy and Jews and is radical and extreme to the highest degree. The Admin on that site provide the emoticon and is a Jew I believe, or at least believes Jews are Superior.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> KGB - where are the lies? Looks like KGB needs a definition of "lie". All you are doing is quoting extraneous posts.
> 
> Done with stupid. Night Buds!


1) I am NOT KGB. I've told you that multiple times prior and ignore you because of it. Learn to address me properly and some manners. Looks like you need a lesson in civility.

2) Pearl wants readers to believe a site she linked to is anti-Semitic and a Christian based site.

3) Pearl knew and later admitted it is a Radical and Extreme White Supremacy and Jew friendly site and not a Christian based one.

4) Pearl tried to deny that she didn't intentionally claim and imply the site was a Christian site yet did state more than once it was anti-Semitic. (it is neither)

5) Pearl explicitly stated that she never intends to make fun or insult people. (she does regularly)

I'm done with two stupids.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

At the risk of your saying I lied when I said I'd stop reading your messages, I need to respond to this one. I admitted I was wrong in thinking the website is Christian, but it certainly is anti-Semitic.

With regard to #3, more nonsense. I knew nothing of the kind until I went back to Wikipedia and discovered that it is not a Christian site but also *NOT a "Jew friendly site,"* NOT one bit. Oh, dear, you've just shown that you don't know what I'm thinking. Whom shall I turn to?

#4 - If you think that site is not anti-Semitic, then you haven't the foggiest notion of what constitutes anti-Semitism.

#5 - Please show me where I said I _never_ "intend to make fun or insult people." When I'm insulted or made fun of, I answer in kind.

And now that you're done with two stupids, you only have yourself to deal with. Good luck with that.

BTW, though my friends call me Pearl, you're not one. Please use the name I chose, "Poor Purl." Or should I say "Learn to address me properly and some manners. Looks like you need a lesson in civility"?



knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) I am NOT KGB. I've told you that multiple times prior and ignore you because of it. Learn to address me properly and some manners. Looks like you need a lesson in civility.
> 
> 2) Pearl wants readers to believe a site she linked to is anti-Semitic and a Christian based site.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Oops, I missed one part when I first read your highly offensive, bigoted message. So I followed the link back and found stuff in favor of "national socialism," which was the name the Nazis gave their system and not a system Jews would adopt. Nobody rational would imagine that a Jew who "believes Jews are Superior" would put up an anti-Semitic message like the one I quoted.
> 
> And then I went to Wikipedia, to the White supremacy article. And I must admit that you were right about "Christian identity" not having anything to do with Christianity, but very wrong about it being a Jewish-led organization.


That point about not being Chistian is just plain not true. 
While people may say something along the lines of someone not being their sort of Chrisitian people get to ID themselves as Christian. 
WIKI is hardly an authority on that. Any fool (like the one you just corresponded with) can post that those people are not related to Christianity. Of course they are. 
Some big time KKK leader just made a bit deal of the KKK being a Christian group. 
They certainly have a history of being anti-Semitic.

http://www.christianpost.com/news/kkk-leader-were-a-christian-organization-claims-the-klan-is-not-a-hate-group-116614/

Hypocrites can try to pretty it up, they need to keep that mirror handy.

Interesting to see where the split is/was with fundamentalist Christians.

http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/intelligence-files/ideology/christian-identity


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

(see above poster)

http://www.christianpost.com/news/kkk-leader-were-a-christian-organization-claims-the-klan-is-not-a-hate-group-116614/

http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/intelligence-files/ideology/christian-identity

Any group that claims to be Christian while also claiming that Jesus was not a Jew is not to be taken seriously.

Anyone who uses such extreme groups as a weapon to further bash Christians is also not to be taken seriously.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) I am NOT KGB. I've told you that multiple times prior and ignore you because of it. Learn to address me properly and some manners. Looks like you need a lesson in civility.
> 
> 2) Pearl wants readers to believe a site she linked to is anti-Semitic and a Christian based site.
> 
> ...


KPG
time you get a Life.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> (see above poster)
> 
> http://www.christianpost.com/news/kkk-leader-were-a-christian-organization-claims-the-klan-is-not-a-hate-group-116614/
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Anyone who hates Christians, and who declares who is/good/bad/not a Christian, is not to be taken seriously either.

In fact, there is no intellect or relevance to any of those mentioned.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Anyone who hates Christians, and tells us all who is/good/bad/not a Christian is not to be taken seriously either. In fact, there is no intellect or relevance to any of those mentioned.


Exactly!

:thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> time you get a Life.


She is so cute, Huck, slamming people all over for not keeping our "promises" while she responds to a post saying that she doesn't read that person's posts.

She really must have lost that mirror, maybe she broke it.

Seven years of bad luck sounds like a good plan for her.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

(see above poster)



> She is so cute.. quote]
> 
> She is cute isn't she? And don't you just love her hair?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> (see above poster)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> She is cute isn't she? And don't you just love her hair?


Good Morning. ? for ya. Did you recently suggest I don't read your posts, and do you remember me saying I wouldn't read nor respond to them?

There seems to be a couple of hypocrites and bigots in our midst making those outrageous claims.

Oh, wait, time to get dressed .... there. Now, I can talk to my buddy and be lookin' good! You do such nice work, Gerslay!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning. ? for ya. Did you recently suggest I don't read your posts, and do you remember me saying I wouldn't read nor respond to them?
> 
> There seems to be a couple of hypocrites and bigots in our midst making those outrageous claims.
> 
> Oh, wait, time to get dressed .... there. Now, I can talk to my buddy and be lookin' good! You do such nice work, Gerslay!


Hahaha...I think somebody thinks I was responding to her, when in fact I was making a generic joke. I know its not Throwback Thursday, but I just couldn't resist!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Hahaha...I think somebody thinks I was responding to her, when in fact I was making a generic joke. I know its not Throwback Thursday, but I just couldn't resist!


"Someone" thinks everything is all about her. :-D


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Hahaha...I think somebody thinks I was responding to her, when in fact I was making a generic joke. I know its not Throwback Thursday, but I just couldn't resist!


That grass surely is growing green.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I said "And, please, believe me when I say that the people who are at home on this topic don't want me around here anymore than you want me on FF." So you parrot what Iposted and say 'You are beyond help of any kind so if you think the Lefties on this thread like you, you are soooooooooo wrong they are playing with you. Such a shame!"

Granted your post is more colorfully phrased, but you said the same thing I said.

*Did you ever learn to read? Sure doesn't look like it. Go back to first grade and stop reading what people post as if they're saying the opposite of what you think they've said.*


Janeway said:


> You are beyond help of any kind so if you think the Lefties on this thread like you, you are soooooooooo wrong they are playing with you. Such a shame!
> 
> I am very sane & you have a jealous streak because of that fact! LOL


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I said "And, please, believe me when I say that the people who are at home on this topic don't want me around here anymore than you want me on FF." So you parrot what Iposted and say 'You are beyond help of any kind so if you think the Lefties on this thread like you, you are soooooooooo wrong they are playing with you. Such a shame!"
> 
> Granted your post is more colorfully phrased, but you said the same thing I said.
> 
> *Did you ever learn to read? Sure doesn't look like it. Go back to first grade and stop reading what people post as if they're saying the opposite of what you think they've said.*


What a sick individual, she is, MIB. 
FGS, people disagree. People who *choose* to share a household together and make babies together disagree and say things that are not very nice to each other.

She is some kind of Christian, more closely aligned with those Christian Identity people, that KKK affiliate, than any of us could ever think.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

(see above poster)

Quote: "She is some kind of Christian, more closely aligned with those Christian Identity people, that KKK affiliate, than any of us could ever think."

There she goes again...expressing her intolerance, her predjudices, her abiding sickness. 

And to what end? To bash a Christian, of course...her favorite pastime!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Quote: "She is some kind of Christian, more closely aligned with those Christian Identity people, that KKK affiliate, than any of us could ever think."
> 
> There she goes again...expressing her intolerance, her predjudices, her abiding sickness.
> 
> And to what end? To bash a Christian, of course...her favorite pastime!


Is that really your idea of a Christian? Is it Christian like behavior to go out of one's way to attempt to hurt another? 
Was she acting as a Christian when she said that nobody wants MIB around? Are taunts like that following in the footsteps of Jesus?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Someone needs to some back reading...it was MIB herself who made that statement about herself.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Gotta go shave a sweater! Cheerio!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

To KKK , KBG or whatever the buck your initials sit for:

Of course I am uncivilized, etc, because I am Jewish.

Thanks to MOST PRECIOUS OF PEARLS, I do not have to address your point 3.

However I do not see your remark as intentional - just a failure to know how to synthesize ideas - an important part in reading comprehension. So all is forgiven - to a point.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Someone needs to some back reading...it was MIB herself who made that statement about herself.


Thanks for responding to my post. 
What MIB said is not what I asked about. 
I asked for your assessment of that so-called, self identified Christian lady who went out of her way to hurt someone. 
I asked if in your opinion that is following in the footsteps of Jesus.

Your inability to answer directly is an answer of sorts. 
I can see that you disapprove of Janeway's hurtful comments and don't want to say so. 
That's OK, it is much safer not to speak your mind around Janeway. She gets a little, shall we say, carried away. 
We would hate for you to become a target of her venom.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> "How would I know what I had in mind if you weren't there to tell me? "
> 
> How can we not be proud of Our Purl for penning such a stunning sentence?
> 
> Upon re-reading KGB's post, I understood her sentence but I cannot understand why she thinks Our Purl would deliberately seek out such a site. A bit Crazy! A bit drunk! Maybe.


I thought you were going to be a nice Lefty, but you seem to think your "bunch" of nutty friends are very intelligent--wrong as they belittle everyone who isn't an ugly hateful Democrat.

I have voted for the person in the past (Democrats) but "never" will I vote for anyone except a Republican because of the hateful Democrats on KP!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I said "And, please, believe me when I say that the people who are at home on this topic don't want me around here anymore than you want me on FF." So you parrot what Iposted and say 'You are beyond help of any kind so if you think the Lefties on this thread like you, you are soooooooooo wrong they are playing with you. Such a shame!"
> 
> Granted your post is more colorfully phrased, but you said the same thing I said.
> 
> *Did you ever learn to read? Sure doesn't look like it. Go back to first grade and stop reading what people post as if they're saying the opposite of what you think they've said.*


You didn't ever learn to communicate with anyone but yourself. Go away as you aren't wanted anywhere on KP.

Remember what you did to DonnieK who is one of the nicest people on KP? I do--you are one nasty person!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I thought you were going to be a nice Lefty, but you seem to think your "bunch" of nutty friends are very intelligent--wrong as they belittle everyone who isn't an ugly hateful Democrat.
> 
> I have voted for the person in the past (Democrats) but "never" will I vote for anyone except a Republican because of the hateful Democrats on KP!


I am an Independent but I cannot imagine any minority voting Reb. unless they are business people. The Dems are known to have more concerns for social welfare for those in need. I cannot be pleasant to people who post or support, even indirectly, anti-Jewish statements. Then I must put on my Crusader Cloak and support my People. Actually I would support any group of People who are being trashed by bigots here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Thanks for responding to my post.
> What MIB said is not what I asked about.
> I asked for your assessment of that so-called, self identified Christian lady who went out of her way to hurt someone.
> I asked if in your opinion that is following in the footsteps of Jesus.
> ...


Janet, Janet, you are just a hateful person waiting to spew your ugly words on anyone who replies on this thread. Cool it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am an Independent but I cannot imagine any minority voting Reb. unless they are business people. The Dems are known to have more concerns for social welfare for those in need. I cannot be pleasant to people who post or support, even indirectly, anti-Jewish statements. Then I must put on my Crusader Cloak and support my People. Actually I would support any group of People who are being trashed by bigots here.


You sure seem to support the ugly lefty side!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) I am NOT KGB. I've told you that multiple times prior and ignore you because of it. Learn to address me properly and some manners. Looks like you need a lesson in civility.
> 
> 2) Pearl wants readers to believe a site she linked to is anti-Semitic and a Christian based site.
> 
> ...


Is that last sentence an example of civility? Christian civility?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You sure seem to support the ugly lefty side!


Janeway
I posted a really delicious cupcake recipe. I know you like to bake. Try it out! It's really decadent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> That point about not being Chistian is just plain not true.
> While people may say something along the lines of someone not being their sort of Chrisitian people get to ID themselves as Christian.
> WIKI is hardly an authority on that. Any fool (like the one you just corresponded with) can post that those people are not related to Christianity. Of course they are.
> Some big time KKK leader just made a bit deal of the KKK being a Christian group.
> ...


Interesting links you have there. You're right that people claiming to be Christians can behave in very un-Christian ways. And apparently people who belong to a terrorist organization that in the past has murdered and terrorized others (blacks, Catholics, and Jews) can claim to be peaceful and Christian.

I won't comment on the whether Christian Identity is or is not Christian. You're right that Wikipedia is not always to be trusted, and the people at the CI website seem to relish their Christian identity.

*However, I do want to emphasize that the group is not, nor has it ever been, led by Jews, and that the white supremacy movement does not include Jews among its supremely white people.*


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Janeway
> I posted a really delicious cupcake recipe. I know you like to bake. Try it out! It's really decadent.


alcameron, I'm nominating you for the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> (see above poster)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> (see above poster)
> http://www.christianpost.com/news/kkk-leader-were-a-christian-organization-claims-the-klan-is-not-a-hate-group-116614/
> http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/intelligence-files/ideology/christian-identity
> Any group that claims to be Christian while also claiming that Jesus was not a Jew is not to be taken seriously.
> Anyone who uses such extreme groups as a weapon to further bash Christians is also not to be taken seriously.


The following is from Wikipedia and I give it credence because my father saw its anti-Catholic activities in Souix City, Iowa. (where he was born and raised in a predominantly Catholic family) where the KKK burnt their crosses against Catholic on a spot called Floyd's Monument.

I'm posting the following because one of the links you cited includes the words "kkk-leader-were-a-christian-organization"

Here's the Wikipedia stuff. I put the important sentence in bold print myself.:
In 1915, the second Klan was founded in Atlanta, Georgia. Starting in 1921, it adopted a modern business system of recruiting (which paid most of the initiation fee and costume charges as commissions to the organizers) and grew rapidly nationwide at a time of prosperity. Reflecting the social tensions of urban industrialization and vastly increased immigration, its membership grew most rapidly in cities, and spread out of the South to the Midwest and West. The second KKK preached "One Hundred Percent Americanism" and demanded the purification of politics, calling for strict morality and better enforcement of prohibition.* Its official rhetoric focused on the threat of the Catholic Church, using anti-Catholicism and nativism.Its appeal was directed exclusively at white Protestants.* Some local groups took part in attacks on private houses and carried out other violent activities. The violent episodes were generally in the South.

The second Klan was a formal fraternal organization, with a national and state structure. At its peak in the mid-1920s, the organization claimed to include about 15% of the nation's eligible population, approximately 45 million men. Internal divisions, criminal behavior by leaders, and external opposition brought about a collapse in membership, which had dropped to about 30,000 by 1930. It finally faded away in the 1940s Klan organizers also operated in Canada, especially in Saskatchewan in 1926-28, where members of the Klan attacked immigrants from Eastern Europe.

Not from Wikipedia: 
If Catholics and Protestants AREN'T Christians, I'm a monkey's uncle.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Janeway
> I posted a really delicious cupcake recipe. I know you like to bake. Try it out! It's really decadent.


Where did you post it? Do tell.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> alcameron, I'm nominating you for the Nobel Peace Prize.


I'm making a whole list of topics that will never cause animosity.
Here's number 1:
Should the toilet paper be placed on its holder with the paper coming over or under the roll?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The following is from Wikipedia and I give it credence because my father saw its anti-Catholic activities in Souix City, Iowa. (where he was born and raised in a predominantly catholic family) where the KKK burnt their crosses as an anti-Catholic act on a spot called Floyd's Monument.
> 
> I'm posting the following because one of the links yoy cited includes the words "kkk-leader-were-a-christian-organization"
> 
> ...


If your parents were Catholic & you were reared catholic, then why have you posted that you were in the process of becoming a Catholic? More of your lies!

Caught you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm making a whole list of topics that will never cause animosity.
> Here's number 1:
> Should the toilet paper be placed on its holder with the paper coming over or under the roll?


Over!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Where did you post it? Do tell.


This thread, page 66


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I said "And, please, believe me when I say that the people who are at home on this topic don't want me around here anymore than you want me on FF." So you parrot what Iposted and say 'You are beyond help of any kind so if you think the Lefties on this thread like you, you are soooooooooo wrong they are playing with you. Such a shame!"
> 
> Granted your post is more colorfully phrased, but you said the same thing I said.
> 
> *Did you ever learn to read? Sure doesn't look like it. Go back to first grade and stop reading what people post as if they're saying the opposite of what you think they've said.*


The lefties here are able to distinguish between disagreement and not liking. Also, we're all individuals, so maybe there are some who "don't like" you. I like you very much; you're bright and witty and well informed, though sometimes you turn into Schoolmarm in Bedlam and annoy the hell out of me.

Janeway, as usual, doesn't know what she's talking about and probably doesn't even see what's wrong with saying it. But she's entitled to her own opinion, and she has some funny cartoons.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

One of my best friends is Jewish. She is a lovely person as we are both "God's" children. End of subject!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> If your parents were Catholic & you were reared catholic, then why have you posted that you were in the process of becoming a Catholic? More of your lies!
> 
> Caught you!


Where does it say MIB was reared Catholic. All she said was that her father came from a _predominantly_ Catholic family.

Whatever you may have caught (and if I were you, I'd run to my doctor today, unless he retired because of Obamacare), it wasn't MIB lying.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thought I'd post something non-controversial.
> This is a delicious chocolate recipe.
> 
> BLACK BOTTOM CUPCAKES
> ...


Thanks Al, as I can eat cocoa, but not any other chocolate. Had to write this out as computer broke.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You don't have enough nerve to show your hair-- if you have any on your head. Dream on sweetie!


Janeway...are you referring to me and my gorgeous "Long Wools" avatar?

Please say "no" as I love looking at these guys and have the same print framed in my office.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooops. Incomplete post.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> To KKK , KBG or whatever the buck your initials sit for:
> 
> Of course I am uncivilized, etc, because I am Jewish.
> 
> ...


Don't miss your lunch date with Greenberger. I hear her hubby completed the articles of incorporation of the White & Jewish Supremacy, anti-Christian group you two formed. You need to sign on the line. Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Where does it say MIB was reared Catholic. All she said was that her father came from a _predominantly_ Catholic family.
> 
> Whatever you may have caught (and if I were you, I'd run to my doctor today, unless he retired because of Obamacare), it wasn't MIB lying.


Purl, Purl, leave it! You don't know enough about Seattle to defend her!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> One of my best friends is Jewish. She is a lovely person as we are both "God's" children. End of subject!


End of what subject? As to "One of my best friends is Jewish <or Black>," surely you realize that it's a claim hypocrites make in order to prove they're not bigoted, and it rarely works.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Someone needs to some back reading...it was MIB herself who made that statement about herself.


Yup, I quoted myself. There's no need for anyone to do any "back reading" (whatever that is) since my quote is right there on the same page where you posted what I quoted above. Gosh, what a festival of quoting went on!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Janeway...are you referring to me and my gorgeous "Long Wools" avatar?
> 
> Please say "no" as I love looking at these guys and have the same print framed in my office.


I think Jane was referring to what HuckIng and Janet said about my looks.

Of course, no one cares what either says anyway.

I will say your Long Wools are fantastic.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think Jane was referring to what HuckIng and Janet said about my looks.
> 
> Of course, no one cares what either says anyway.
> 
> I will say your Long Wools are fantastic.


Thanks, I was hoping someone would notice!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm making a whole list of topics that will never cause animosity.
> Here's number 1:
> Should the toilet paper be placed on its holder with the paper coming over or under the roll?


That used to be a bone of contention at our house. Along with Should the top sheet be tucked in at the foot of the bed or left loose?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yup, I quoted myself. There's no need for anyone to do any "back reading" (whatever that is) since my quote is right there on the same page where you posted what I quoted above. Gosh, what a festival of quoting went on!


Thanks for setting the record straight MIB...now maybe you know who will get caught up!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks, I was hoping someone would notice!


How could anyone miss them?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks for setting the record straight MIB...now maybe you know who will get caught up!


 :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Purl, Purl, leave it! You don't know enough about Seattle to defend her!


I'm simply defending the truth of what she said or didn't say. It has nothing to do with her, personally. I would defend the truth of what you say if I could find it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't miss your lunch date with Greenberger. I hear her hubby completed the articles of incorporation of the White & Jewish Supremacy, anti-Christian group you two formed. You need to sign on the line. Good luck with your endeavors.


I just reported this message to Admin. It's wrong in so many ways that I didn't bother to state all of them.

At least now I know what kind of Christian you are: the anti-Semitic kind (except that I'm sure you'd like to say some of your best friends are Jewish).


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> If your parents were Catholic & you were reared catholic, then why have you posted that you were in the process of becoming a Catholic? More of your lies!
> 
> Caught you!


My parents were both raised as Catholics. *I never said I was reared as a Catholic. My parents didn't raise me or my brother as Catholics. We were never baptized in any. church We were not allowed to enter a church of any kind until we ere 12 years old.

Caught you!!
























































*


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Is that last sentence an example of civility? Christian civility?


I can promise that you won't have to share the Peace Prize with her.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The lefties here are able to distinguish between disagreement and not liking. Also, we're all individuals, so maybe there are some who "don't like" you. I like you very much; you're bright and witty and well informed, though sometimes you turn into Schoolmarm in Bedlam and annoy the hell out of me.
> 
> Janeway, as usual, doesn't know what she's talking about and probably doesn't even see what's wrong with saying it. But she's entitled to her own opinion, and she has some funny cartoons.


Yes, I know I can be what I call a snotty scold. School Marm In Bedlam sounds a lot nicer.

Janeway rarely knows what she's taking about. You've already remarked about her leap to thinking I was raises as a Catholic. Heck, I've responded to it, too. I bet she'll tell both of us we're being ugly and that we're both telling lies.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

The toilet paper at our house comes from under the roll. I do it like that because my mother did it that way, and it's one in a list of things I do because my mother did it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't miss your lunch date with Greenberger. I hear her hubby completed the articles of incorporation of the White & Jewish Supremacy, anti-Christian group you two formed. You need to sign on the line. Good luck with your endeavors.


More civility? This is totally puke-rendering, filthy, anti-Semitic, unchristian, and abhorrent.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> More civility? This is totally puke-rendering, filthy, anti-Semitic, unchristian, and abhorrent.


Uh, huh. It's okey dokey for you and the rest of the Libs on KP to call me KGB, guilty of treason, a racist, a bigot, a lousy Christian and a KKK lead member.

Just so as long as I don't speak the truth about you or any other Lib who states lies about me.

SQM and Poor Purl to whom I just repeated their own ideals back to them, as they specifically tell of their dislike for Christians and non Jews, are fine by you *because* they are bullying me.

Nice. Not surprising to me at all as you are one of the most hypocritical and bigoted posters on KP.

Perhaps even you could love the prominent Jewish members in my family as much as I do along with those I have worked for and those who are my friends and acquaintances in my life and here on KP.

Just so you'll understand, Jesus was a Jewish man, the Jews are God's chosen people and they will inherit the Kingdom of the earth. Prominent Jews like Moses, Abraham, King David, etc., are Biblical men of God who I love as Jesus did. I love Jesus, God and the choices He made for me including loving my fellow man without considering his race, creed or religion.

Shalom.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, I know I can be what I call a snotty scold. School Marm In Bedlam sounds a lot nicer.
> 
> Janeway rarely knows what she's taking about. You've already remarked about her leap to thinking I was raises as a Catholic. Heck, I've responded to it, too. I bet she'll tell both of us we're being ugly and that we're both telling lies.


And slamming her, whatever that means.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Where does it say MIB was reared Catholic. All she said was that her father came from a _predominantly_ Catholic family.
> 
> Whatever you may have caught (and if I were you, I'd run to my doctor today, unless he retired because of Obamacare), it wasn't MIB lying.


Seattle Soul
General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk) -> Smoking and Obamacare #9 (go to message) Apr 27, 13 23:30:15
I'm posting the following on all three topics I mention, so here goes:

Let me say something about Smoking and Obamacare, Ladies of the Liberal Left and "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls. As Knit Crazy pointed out, LOLL started out with this mission statement: "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully." Yes, I've posted here and on the other two topics. Knit Crazy has pointed this out. No, my posts haven't always been constructive and positive. No, it isn't just lefties who make negative and destructive remarks. That kind of thing seems to be an equal opportunity deal.

None of us has to continue to do this. We could change. The LOLL could follow their mission statement and do what they said they wanted to do in the first place. Everybody could do the same. So far, this hasn't happened. Knit Crazy identified a very real situation that just keeps keeping on. I know I'll come in for all sorts of criticism, but I'll take the first step. When I want to post something, I'll edit myself to say what I have to say as constructively and positively as possible, under the most appropriate topic.

If I recall correctly, FF Wearing Denim and Pearls , was started so interested people had a place to have some fun and talk about various things that were happening in their lives, including in their religious lives. That means no more posts from me there that don't conform to the original purpose of the topic. As someone who is consciously learning to become a Catholic, I can use a place where I feel free to talk about my religious development and what's on my mind about that at any given moment.

Smoking and Obamacare seems to be a free-for-all slug fest. I urge everyone to stop slugging and start talking like grownups. I've already quoted the stated purpose of LOLL, and urge all the participants in that topic to stick to what they said they wanted to do.

I hope we can all find ways to retire to our mutual corners and come out as reasonable adults who remember their manners, and how to behave towards others, especially those we disagree with. I'm saying this because I am heartily sick and tired of what's been happening to all three topics. Copy me if you would like to. Ignore me if you would rather do that. I just hope what I've said here will have a good effect on all of us, and help get us all back on track.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The toilet paper at our house comes from under the roll. I do it like that because my mother did it that way, and it's one in a list of things I do because my mother did it.


Mine comes out over the roll, for the same reason yours comes out under the roll.

Another thing I do because I was taught to do it that way, is taking a shower and starting at a particular place and ending at another. I very carefully butter toast all the way to the edges because my father taught me that. If I start a list of what I do the way I learned to do it, it would probably take up WAY too much space...

Maybe this would be a good idea. Each of us could list a few things we do exactly the way we learned to do them and take a little humor break from all the negative posts around here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SQM and Poor Purl who I just addressed with their own beliefs to them, specifically tell of their dislike for Christians and non Jews.


Where? I mean besides from the voices in your head. I love the fact that you brag about your excellent memory but never remember when you've made something up and try to attribute it to others.

I've never disliked Christians, so I've never said I did. I dislike *some*, the ones who claim to practice Christianity but instead seem to do the opposite of what Jesus would do, like you. I dislike some Jews, for many reasons. As for "non Jews" in general, I suppose it depends on the specific person.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And what does this have to do with the price of tea in China??? Yes, I've tried to avoid making negative posts and haven't always managed to do so. Some of the tripe posted around here is just that, tripe. I don't always have the patience to ignore that stuff and respond instead. I was too idealistic to think anyone would change, including myself. Happy now???


Country Bumpkins said:


> Seattle Soul
> General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk) -> Smoking and Obamacare #9 (go to message) Apr 27, 13 23:30:15
> I'm posting the following on all three topics I mention, so here goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Seattle Soul
> General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk) -> Smoking and Obamacare #9 (go to message) Apr 27, 13 23:30:15
> 
> I'm posting the following on all three topics I mention, so here goes:
> ...


Nuff said?

(Thanks CB)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You sure seem to support the ugly lefty side!


Please read my post re: religious and racial bigotry. I only get nasty about those topics. I support the left only as far as their social programs. Otherwise, I think both parties are controlled by Big Business so I don't give a care for either side. I also had to turn in my lefty badge when they adapted an anti-israel position. My father was a progressive and I learned about the nature of politics from him so that is why I support most left winged platforms. He got me when I was very young.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Is that last sentence an example of civility? Christian civility?


Oh yes, she is a fine example of a Christian lady.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Interesting links you have there. You're right that people claiming to be Christians can behave in very un-Christian ways. And apparently people who belong to a terrorist organization that in the past has murdered and terrorized others (blacks, Catholics, and Jews) can claim to be peaceful and Christian.
> 
> I won't comment on the whether Christian Identity is or is not Christian. You're right that Wikipedia is not always to be trusted, and the people at the CI website seem to relish their Christian identity.
> 
> *However, I do want to emphasize that the group is not, nor has it ever been, led by Jews, and that the white supremacy movement does not include Jews among its supremely white people.*


To my knowledge, anyone of Jewish heritage was not appreciated by anyone who is a white supremacist. 
While we are on the subject someone should get on WIKI for this page.

IMHO, somone should get on METApedia for their presentation of Jewish Supremacy. It is pretty ugly.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm making a whole list of topics that will never cause animosity.
> Here's number 1:
> Should the toilet paper be placed on its holder with the paper coming over or under the roll?


I have avoided the whole over under thing by sticking the roll on a sculpture of an elephant blowing a trumpet. The roll is upright.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm simply defending the truth of what she said or didn't say. It has nothing to do with her, personally. I would defend the truth of what you say if I could find it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Please read my post re: religious and racial bigotry. I only get nasty about those topics. I support the left only as far as their social programs. Otherwise, I think both parties are controlled by Big Business so I don't give a care for either side. I also had to turn in my lefty badge when they adapted an anti-israel position. My father was a progressive and I learned about the nature of politics from him so that is why I support most left winged platforms. He got me when I was very young.


Left is not a party. 
We used to have some darned good ones, though., lots of looking out at the street through a slit at the side of the drape.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I just reported this message to Admin. It's wrong in so many ways that I didn't bother to state all of them.
> 
> At least now I know what kind of Christian you are: the anti-Semitic kind (except that I'm sure you'd like to say some of your best friends are Jewish).


I just let Admin know that I am going to start notifying advertisers about the laxity of any enforcement of standards here. I expect to be gone soon. 
It will be well worth it.

add: Avon Walk for Breast Cancer and Victoria Secret Sport, so far.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> To my knowledge, anyone of Jewish heritage was not appreciated by anyone who is a white supremacist.
> While we are on the subject someone should get on WIKI for this page.
> 
> IMHO, somone should get on METApedia for their presentation of Jewish Supremacy. It is pretty ugly.


I fear I'm learning too much today. Yet another site that's new (to me) and reprehensible. I need to pour Clorox on my brain.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Uh, huh. It's okey dokey for you and the rest of the Libs on KP to call me KGB, guilty of treason, a racist, a bigot, a lousy Christian and a KKK lead member.
> 
> Just so as long as I don't speak the truth about you or any other Lib who states lies about me.
> 
> ...


KPG
Please try to understand that nobody here hates Christians. It is blatant unchristian-like pronouncements that people object to. Surely, you can see that. You can't profess to be Christian in one stroke and write anti-Semitic and "anti-lib" hatred in the next. That's what galls people.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Seattle Soul
> General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk) -> Smoking and Obamacare #9 (go to message) Apr 27, 13 23:30:15
> I'm posting the following on all three topics I mention, so here goes:


Sure do hope that was worth all that wasted time.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> KPG
> Please try to understand that nobody here hates Christians. It is blatant unchristian-like pronouncements that people object to. Surely, you can see that. You can't profess to be Christian in one stroke and write anti-Semitic and "anti-lib" hatred in the next. That's what galls people.


She will never admit her share in the ugliness. 
Look at her closing shot. shalom. 
She just whines and takes no responsibility.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> She will never admit her share in the ugliness.
> Look at her closing shot. shalom.
> She just whines and takes no responsibility.


Some of her best relatives are Jewish. So how could she be anti-Semitic? I wonder whether she discussed Christian Identity with them and told them it was a Jewish Supremacy organization.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> "How would I know what I had in mind if you weren't there to tell me? "
> 
> How can we not be proud of Our Purl for penning such a stunning sentence?
> 
> Upon re-reading KGB's post, I understood her sentence but I cannot understand why she thinks Our Purl would deliberately seek out such a site. A bit Crazy! A bit drunk! Maybe.


Again with the name calling and false accusations. Maybe you are projecting your own life again.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Dear Doc Land O' Lakes,

What part of my life am I projecting?

Your Patient Patient,
SQM


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Dear Doc Land O' Lakes,
> 
> What part of my life am I projecting?
> 
> ...


Move one step back, dear, and it will be the part that shows. 
Turn to the right and it will be that part that is projecting. 
You see, she doesn't really understand the jargon, just knows that it exists.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Some of her best relatives are Jewish. So how could she be anti-Semitic? I wonder whether she discussed Christian Identity with them and told them it was a Jewish Supremacy organization.


How much do you want to bet that the lesser relatives live in southeast Mass?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am an Independent but I cannot imagine any minority voting Reb. unless they are business people. The Dems are known to have more concerns for social welfare for those in need. I cannot be pleasant to people who post or support, even indirectly, anti-Jewish statements. Then I must put on my Crusader Cloak and support my People. Actually I would support any group of People who are being trashed by bigots here.


So are you saying that a 'minority' person could not be a conservative because they need to have the Democrats give them social welfare? In all honesty, that is one of the most racists comments posted. To group all minorities by the color of their skin and to say they are only voting for Democrats because Democrats give them social welfare because they are incapable of not living without food stamps, obamaphones, handouts, welfare checks, entitlements.... is so offensive. It is a fact that Republicans give more to charity than Democrats. You would be incorrect to assume that Republicans make more money than Dems, just look at the Hollywood elite for example or the wolf on Wall Street that held Obama a fund raiser last week for $38,000 a plate.

I would suggest that to get your focus on today, not in the drug induced 60's so that you make better conclusions


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Dear Doc Land O' Lakes,
> 
> What part of my life am I projecting?
> 
> ...


Can't take anyone seriously that constantly name calls for the purpose of wanting to argue. It is just plain immature and maybe a sign of dementia.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So are you saying that a 'minority' person could not be a conservative because they need to have the Democrats give them social welfare? In all honesty, that is one of the most racists comments posted. To group all minorities by the color of their skin and to say they are only voting for Democrats because Democrats give them social welfare because they are incapable of not living without food stamps, obamaphones, handouts, welfare checks, entitlements.... is so offensive. It is a fact that Republicans give more to charity than Democrats. You would be incorrect to assume that Republicans make more money than Dems, just look at the Hollywood elite for example or the wolf on Wall Street that held Obama a fund raiser last week for $38,000 a plate.
> 
> I would suggest that to get your focus on today, not in the drug induced 60's so that you make better conclusions


Don't have that comprehension thing down yet, do you?
I think when SS talks Doc she means Doc McStuffins as my 3 yo DGS plays, you have no way to understand needs, medical or otherwise.

Those who have provide for those who don't. 
It doesn't mean that one is on the receiving end to think that is a compassionate mindset. 
It is so hard for me to believe that people who claim to revere Jesus of Nazareth don't understand that position.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> So are you saying that a 'minority' person could not be a conservative because they need to have the Democrats give them social welfare? In all honesty, that is one of the most racists comments posted. To group all minorities by the color of their skin and to say they are only voting for Democrats because Democrats give them social welfare because they are incapable of not living without food stamps, obamaphones, handouts, welfare checks, entitlements.... is so offensive. It is a fact that Republicans give more to charity than Democrats. You would be incorrect to assume that Republicans make more money than Dems, just look at the Hollywood elite for example or the wolf on Wall Street that held Obama a fund raiser last week for $38,000 a plate.
> 
> I would suggest that to get your focus on today, not in the drug induced 60's so that you make better conclusions


You sound like a raving (fill in the blank) who cannot draw the conclusions. Please refer to Chapter 11 of my textbook when it comes out at the beginning of 2015.

I cannot even begin to show you all the examples of you fallacious thinking but to summarize (Chapter 9) I will tell you that I believe Republicans have been fairer to business people than Dems and the Dems are concerned about social welfare in the sense of providing for the needs of all people. (To understand vocabulary see Chapter 3.)

You are misreading, so you are not decoding my posts correctly or making the correct interpretations. (Chapter 6). But that is fine; I have helped readers for years and I have developed a lot of patience for these problems. (Chapter 2 Motivation)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Can't take anyone seriously that constantly name calls for the purpose of wanting to argue. It is just plain immature and maybe a sign of dementia.


Yes! Yes! Yes! I have always been hopelessly immature and maybe a tad shallow.

I am okay with dementia. My mother was never so interesting and psychic as when she was demented.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Can't take anyone seriously that constantly name calls for the purpose of wanting to argue. It is just plain immature and maybe a sign of dementia.


She and her "others" are completely offensive and highly bigoted, in case you haven't noticed; but you did.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She and her "others" are completely offensive and highly bigoted, in case you haven't noticed; but you did.


To whom am I bigoted?

I am so excited to be talking about ME with someone who knows ME better than I know myself.

Offensive - will plead guilty. My bad!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> You sound like a raving (fill in the blank) who cannot draw the conclusions. Please refer to Chapter 11 of my textbook when it comes out at the beginning of 2015.
> 
> I cannot even begin to show you all the examples of you fallacious thinking but to summarize (Chapter 9) I will tell you that I believe Republicans have been fairer to business people than Dems and the Dems are concerned about social welfare in the sense of providing for the needs of all people. (To understand vocabulary see Chapter 3.)
> 
> You are misreading, so you are not decoding my posts correctly or making the correct interpretations. (Chapter 6). But that is fine; I have helped readers for years and I have developed a lot of patience for these problems. (Chapter 2 Motivation)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh Citizens' Bank, they know me there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you make these things up because a) you don't understand what SQM said, b) you think you're being funny, or c) you have a lot of catching up to meet your nastiness quota? SQM said nothing of the sort. In fact, it's been Repubs who make the claims you attribute to SQM. You're the one who said "To group all minorities by the color of their skin and to say they are only voting for Democrats because Democrats give them social welfare because they are incapable of not living without food stamps, obamaphones, handouts, welfare checks, entitlements.... is so offensive." Yes it is, but you're the one who said it, not her.

Did it not occur to you that a minority person is more likely to be a Democrat because Dems are more likely to help them find jobs, give better funding to schools, and, as Dems have historically done, pass laws that favor the rest of us, not just cut taxes for the top 1%?


lovethelake said:


> So are you saying that a 'minority' person could not be a conservative because they need to have the Democrats give them social welfare? In all honesty, that is one of the most racists comments posted. To group all minorities by the color of their skin and to say they are only voting for Democrats because Democrats give them social welfare because they are incapable of not living without food stamps, obamaphones, handouts, welfare checks, entitlements.... is so offensive. It is a fact that Republicans give more to charity than Democrats. You would be incorrect to assume that Republicans make more money than Dems, just look at the Hollywood elite for example or the wolf on Wall Street that held Obama a fund raiser last week for $38,000 a plate.
> 
> I would suggest that to get your focus on today, not in the drug induced 60's so that you make better conclusions


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> You sound like a raving (fill in the blank) who cannot draw the conclusions. Please refer to Chapter 11 of my textbook when it comes out at the beginning of 2015.
> 
> I cannot even begin to show you all the examples of you fallacious thinking but to summarize (Chapter 9) I will tell you that I believe Republicans have been fairer to business people than Dems and the Dems are concerned about social welfare in the sense of providing for the needs of all people. (To understand vocabulary see Chapter 3.)
> 
> You are misreading, so you are not decoding my posts correctly or making the correct interpretations. (Chapter 6). But that is fine; I have helped readers for years and I have developed a lot of patience for these problems. (Chapter 2 Motivation)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> To whom am I bigoted?
> 
> I am so excited to be talking about ME with someone who knows ME better than I know myself.
> 
> Offensive - will plead guilty. My bad!


After saying that you and I - _and my husband, for Christ's sake_ - have set up some kind of club to get rid of Christians, she calls _you_ bigoted and offensive.

It's a serious problem when she can't distinguish between reality and the voices inside her head.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> After saying that you and I - _and my husband, for Christ's sake_ - have set up some kind of club to get rid of Christians, she calls _you_ bigoted and offensive.
> 
> It's a serious problem when she can't distinguish between reality and the voices inside her head.


Doesn't it seem that we have come full circle?Wasn't this almost exactly what was said months ago? 
This is worse, however, now she is making charges against people that are just plain nuts. 
Is this the same woman who makes up reasons to encourage people to sue for slander who is saying these things?
Is she hoping to get the same response? 
Tho, now that I think of it, she has implied that she is not casting aspersions against some unknown created for the website PP. 
It is really not the same as saying negative things about some unknown Knitpresentgifts or lovethelake false entity, is it?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> After saying that you and I - _and my husband, for Christ's sake_ - have set up some kind of club to get rid of Christians, she calls _you_ bigoted and offensive.
> 
> It's a serious problem when she can't distinguish between reality and the voices inside her head.


No - I truly believe it is a reading comprehension issue mixed in with some Jack Daniels.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! I have always been hopelessly immature and maybe a tad shallow.
> 
> I am okay with dementia. My mother was never so interesting and psychic as when she was demented.


I have said for years that I want to go with dementia if it can be as my mother was. She was the happiest person in the county.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> No - I truly believe it is a reading comprehension issue mixed in with some Jack Daniels.


My vote has been and remains ...bipolar and personality disorder.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Doesn't it seem that we have come full circle?Wasn't this almost exactly what was said months ago?
> This is worse, however, now she is making charges against people that are just plain nuts.
> Is this the same woman who makes up reasons to encourage people to sue for slander who is saying these things?
> Is she hoping to get the same response?
> ...


No, it's not at all the same. Come to think of it, I have more of a case against her than Joeysomma thought she had against you. She may have outsmarted herself. No, that wouldn't be possible because she's never smarted herself in the first place.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> No - I truly believe it is a reading comprehension issue mixed in with some Jack Daniels.


That doesn't rule out voices in the head.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> My vote has been and remains ...bipolar and personality disorder.


There's clearly a borderline personality disorder, and bipolar could explain the psychosis. You have my vote as well.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> There's clearly a borderline personality disorder, and bipolar could explain the psychosis. You have my vote as well.


Based on what specific evidence.

I say 'our topic' has always written comments that seem not to fit the post. So, with my background, I see it as a reading comp. problem with the help of some reality-distortion, either in liquid or gas form.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Can't take anyone seriously that constantly name calls for the purpose of wanting to argue. It is just plain immature and maybe a sign of dementia.


Did you even bother to read the message you just criticized for being racist? Did you go beyond the first sentence. Here, let me repeat for you what you missed:

*"I cannot be pleasant to people who post or support, even indirectly, anti-Jewish statements. Then I must put on my Crusader Cloak and support my People. Actually I would support any group of People who are being trashed by bigots here."*

Anti-Jewish statements don't bother you much, do they?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Based on what specific evidence.
> 
> I say 'our topic' has always written comments that seem not to fit the post. So, with my background, I see it as a reading comp. problem with the help of some reality-distortion, either in liquid or gas form.


My background is in working with mental health issues, so naturally I'm aware of those. There's no reason a mentally ill - geez, I hate to give her the credit of calling her a person, but what can I say instead? There's no reason mental illness can't exist along with poor reading comprehension and a drink/drug problem. In fact, they're often found together.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> My background is in working with mental health issues, so naturally I'm aware of those. There's no reason a mentally ill - geez, I hate to give her the credit of calling her a person, but what can I say instead? There's no reason mental illness can't exist along with poor reading comprehension and a drink/drug problem. In fact, they're often found together.


Point to Purl.

Shucks! I will never be as smart as The Purl! It is not your mental health training but that math and logic background that got you that point.

Whatever, I still imagine (fill in the name; I forgot who we are talking about) is a bit nicer in real life. The anonymity here can give people permission to act nastier than they do in real life.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Point to Purl.
> 
> Shucks! I will never be as smart as The Purl! It is not your mental health training but that math and logic background that got you that point.
> 
> Whatever, I still imagine (fill in the name; I forgot who we are talking about) is a bit nicer in real life. The anonymity here can give people permission to act nastier than they do in real life.


I may once have thought that, too. But since she went to the trouble of finding out my real name, and using it in public messages, I can only imagine what further nastiness she has in store. And now that she's brought my husband into it, it's obvious that she's capable of anything EXCEPT being a bit nicer.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

PP - Can someone find out who we are even without our sharing any details about ourselves?

Did I miss how your husband got dragged onto this site? 

Yes!

If it is not too odious, give me a brief summary of what happened, please.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> PP - Can someone find out who we are even without our sharing any details about ourselves?
> 
> Did I miss how your husband got dragged onto this site?
> 
> ...


Click on this link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246779-71.html

It's the second message on the page. How did you miss it?

And now tell me how nice she is.

As VocalLisa once showed, it's not that hard to find out the real identities of people, but few are interested in doing that. Few people, that is.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I never mentioned that KBG was nice - I never PMed her to find out.

I missed that page. Super Duper Scary. 


I am just concerned how a member here can find personal info, erroneous or not.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I never mentioned that KBG was nice - I never PMed her to find out.
> 
> I missed that page. Super Duper Scary.
> 
> I am just concerned how a member here can find personal info, erroneous or not.


It's easy, member here or not to find anyone anywhere. Who wants to?
People who are not mentally ill or don't have a point to make have boundaries and don't invade another's privacy. 
Cripes, even knowing people's names, etc. I would never... unless they said to.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> It's easy, member here or not to find anyone anywhere. Who wants to?


Not the point for me. Does Kp guarantee any security here?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Not the point for me. Does Kp guarantee any security here?


Not only do they not guarantee any, the admin could give a hairy rat's butt.
That is the reason that I am tracking advertisers here on the site and contacting them either through websites or FB pages to question wheth they really want their names associated with such a lax and insecure atmosphere.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> No, it's not at all the same. Come to think of it, I have more of a case against her than Joeysomma thought she had against you. She may have outsmarted herself. No, that wouldn't be possible because she's never smarted herself in the first place.


Sorry, my post (and I) lacked clarity. 
I meant that there was some effort to determine a cause for the behavior. It is just not normal to do this. 
And yes, she made an actual charge that could harm your reputation, all of you. 
Not that it could diminish my regard for you, not that I am suggesting a suit... but, what kind of person even goes where she has gone? 
No boundaries, none.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My concern button is being pushed. Thanks PP for alerting me to what happened. I will try to learn about security here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> It's easy, member here or not to find anyone anywhere. Who wants to?
> People who are not mentally ill or don't have a point to make have boundaries and don't invade another's privacy.
> Cripes, even knowing people's names, etc. I would never... unless they said to.


Exactly. That's what makes it all more than creepy. Frankly, I don't know whether to leave KP now that the pig not only knows my name but has advertised it all over.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Sorry, my post (and I) lacked clarity.
> I meant that there was some effort to determine a cause for the behavior. It is just not normal to do this.
> And yes, she made an actual charge that could harm your reputation, all of you.
> Not that it could diminish my regard for you, not that I am suggesting a suit... but, what kind of person even goes where she has gone?
> No boundaries, none.


Only someone with a serious mental illness. She has not only made up a vicious lie about us but keeps acting as if she's the injured party. When she does something like this, how do her followers manage to not notice it? Or do they notice it and just not care? Well, I'll see whether admin does anything, though I probably won't be told by them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Janeway...are you referring to me and my gorgeous "Long Wools" avatar?
> 
> Please say "no" as I love looking at these guys and have the same print framed in my office.


I as referring to the hair on your head not the beautiful animals in your Avatar! Do you own those animals?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is no explanation. Abhorrent.



SQM said:


> "Love for Jews and is radical and extreme to the highest degree. "
> 
> Howdy KGB. I totally do not understand the above sentence. Please explain if possible.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> There is no explanation. Abhorrent.


You are stunning tonight! You took my breath away! I was looking for that tiger and Audrey (?) pops up. Good evening.

I just saw this film on Netflix called "Crazy love". You might be familiar with the story - lawyer blinds girlfriend, spends 14 years in jail and then they married when he got out.

Of course I was appalled at her marrying him, until the filmmakers showed the marriage. She made life hell for him. She says she is getting the best revenge and dishing it out herself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

kpg/kgp/aw/syz, I must respond to your vile comments. You have outdone yourself, and that's nothing to be proud of. You think too much of yourself to feel shame. Hopefully someone will put an end to your snooping, threatening and discriminatory remarks. The rest of us should not have to endure your inappropriate behavior.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "Someone" thinks everything is all about her. :-D


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And someone's nose is getting longer, and pants are on fire.



Janet Cooke said:


> That grass surely is growing green.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are stunning tonight! You took my breath away! I was looking for that tiger and Audrey (?) pops up. Good evening.
> 
> I just saw this film on Netflix called "Crazy love". You might be familiar with the story - lawyer blinds girlfriend, spends 14 years in jail and then they married when he got out.
> 
> Of course I was appalled at her marrying him, until the filmmakers showed the marriage. She made life hell for him. She says she is getting the best revenge and dishing it out herself.


I remember that incident in the news, I think. Didn't he throw acid in her face when she wanted to leave him? She's as crazy as he is; they deserve each other.

I, too, was stunned by Damemary's picture. It's not only a wonderful picture of Audrey but also beautifully composed. Very striking. But I really loved that green dress.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't miss your lunch date with Greenberger. I hear her hubby completed the articles of incorporation of the White & Jewish Supremacy, anti-Christian group you two formed. You need to sign on the line. Good luck with your endeavors.


knitpresentgifts
You hate people of color, you hate true Christians and more so Jews. Your miserable self is getting more and more miserable. 
What a Life you lead.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are not a monkey's uncle. Catholics and Protestants are Christians. But who around here ever believed something just because it's true?



MaidInBedlam said:


> The following is from Wikipedia and I give it credence because my father saw its anti-Catholic activities in Souix City, Iowa. (where he was born and raised in a predominantly Catholic family) where the KKK burnt their crosses against Catholic on a spot called Floyd's Monument.
> 
> I'm posting the following because one of the links you cited includes the words "kkk-leader-were-a-christian-organization"
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hid it.



Janeway said:


> Where did you post it? Do tell.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I'm making a whole list of topics that will never cause animosity.
> Here's number 1:
> Should the toilet paper be placed on its holder with the paper coming over or under the roll?


How can you ask such a question? There is only one right answer. The storm troupers will enforce it too.

Sorry. I'm just so disgusted by kpg's vile behavior today that I can't play nice at all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> kpg/kgp/aw/syz, I must respond to your vile comments. You have outdone yourself, and that's nothing to be proud of. You think too much of yourself to feel shame. Hopefully someone will put an end to your snooping, threatening and discriminatory remarks. The rest of us should not have to endure your inappropriate behavior.


damemary
those folks are so jealous of others that they think they can hurt them by being more and more vile. Their attacks have no impact on anyone, they simply point out how jealous and lonely they are. Just think, they are earning a very special place in some Hell for sure. What a wonderful thought that is.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> How can you ask such a question? There is only one right answer. The storm troupers will enforce it too.
> 
> Sorry. I'm just so disgusted by kpg's vile behavior today that I can't play nice at all.


I hereby decree that the toilet paper should come from UNDER the roll. Those out of compliance will go to the gallows. I shall watch the ceremony while eating black bottom cupcakes and drinking hazelnut creme coffee. Those who follow my rule may join me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That used to be a bone of contention at our house. Along with Should the top sheet be tucked in at the foot of the bed or left loose?


 That last one is worth fighting over. Maybe I'm just in the mood.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> That last one is worth fighting over. Maybe I'm just in the mood.


I decree that the top sheet shall be tucked in with military corners. A penny should bounce off the properly made bed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway
I see that you are trying to outdo KPG. Changed medication or the type of booze? Your Rollercoaster taking you to Hell is on the right track. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

When making a roast, I always trimmed the ends....because my mother always did.....then my aunt told me that my grandmother always did that....because the roasting pan was too short. Pays to ask why.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Mine comes out over the roll, for the same reason yours comes out under the roll.
> 
> Another thing I do because I was taught to do it that way, is taking a shower and starting at a particular place and ending at another. I very carefully butter toast all the way to the edges because my father taught me that. If I start a list of what I do the way I learned to do it, it would probably take up WAY too much space...
> 
> Maybe this would be a good idea. Each of us could list a few things we do exactly the way we learned to do them and take a little humor break from all the negative posts around here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you MIB. It makes me feel better since I am so out of sorts tonight. Wonder why.



MaidInBedlam said:


> And what does this have to do with the price of tea in China??? Yes, I've tried to avoid making negative posts and haven't always managed to do so. Some of the tripe posted around here is just that, tripe. I don't always have the patience to ignore that stuff and respond instead. I was too idealistic to think anyone would change, including myself. Happy now???


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> When making a roast, I always trimmed the ends....because my mother always did.....then my aunt told me that my grandmother always did that....because the roasting pan was too short. Pays to ask why.


Are you going to post a decree?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

An interior decorator in our midst.



Janet Cooke said:


> I have avoided the whole over under thing by sticking the roll on a sculpture of an elephant blowing a trumpet. The roll is upright.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM
I cannot even begin to show you all the examples of you fallacious thinking but to summarize (Chapter 9) I will tell you that I believe Republicans have been fairer to business people than Dems and the Dems are concerned about social welfare in the sense of providing for the needs of all people. (To understand vocabulary see Chapter 3.)

I would argue that Republicans are not more fair to business, but rather inclined to give them every possible advantage. IMHO this is not fair.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> To whom am I bigoted?
> 
> I am so excited to be talking about ME with someone who knows ME better than I know myself.
> 
> Offensive - will plead guilty. My bad!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't give up so easily.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're too generous.



SQM said:


> No - I truly believe it is a reading comprehension issue mixed in with some Jack Daniels.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> No, it's not at all the same. Come to think of it, I have more of a case against her than Joeysomma thought she had against you. She may have outsmarted herself. No, that wouldn't be possible because she's never smarted herself in the first place.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me three.



Poor Purl said:


> There's clearly a borderline personality disorder, and bipolar could explain the psychosis. You have my vote as well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

kpg discovers private details and publishes them. This is against the rules around here. I think others have been booted for such behavior. I don't think this should ever be taken lightly. If information can be found, it will be used.



SQM said:


> PP - Can someone find out who we are even without our sharing any details about ourselves?
> 
> Did I miss how your husband got dragged onto this site?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ask kgp.



SQM said:


> I never mentioned that KBG was nice - I never PMed her to find out.
> 
> I missed that page. Super Duper Scary.
> 
> I am just concerned how a member here can find personal info, erroneous or not.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You have the right to ask Admin.



Poor Purl said:


> Only someone with a serious mental illness. She has not only made up a vicious lie about us but keeps acting as if she's the injured party. When she does something like this, how do her followers manage to not notice it? Or do they notice it and just not care? Well, I'll see whether admin does anything, though I probably won't be told by them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Grace in the green dress will be back. I had the regal tiger, but they ticked me off so I changed to the snarling tiger, someone complained to me in PM about the tiger so I switched to Audrey Hepburn. I think of it as "I'm watching you. "



Poor Purl said:


> I remember that incident in the news, I think. Didn't he throw acid in her face when she wanted to leave him? She's as crazy as he is; they deserve each other.
> 
> I, too, was stunned by Damemary's picture. It's not only a wonderful picture of Audrey but also beautifully composed. Very striking. But I really loved that green dress.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

You are so funny,

Audrey is a sensation tonight. But you are my Grace.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My Mom taught me that the TP must come over the top. Civil war Empress?



alcameron said:


> I hereby decree that the toilet paper should come from UNDER the roll. Those out of compliance will go to the gallows. I shall watch the ceremony while eating black bottom cupcakes and drinking hazelnut creme coffee. Those who follow my rule may join me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> My Mom taught me that the TP must come over the top. Civil war Empress?


Didn't Ann Landers solve this decades ago in her column?

Sadly, I do not remember what she said. I think she had readers write in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I like to wiggle my toes! You're starting to sound like North Korea. Maybe we better call the whole thing off. No tomato, tomahto.



alcameron said:


> I decree that the top sheet shall be tucked in with military corners. A penny should bounce off the properly made bed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope. I give. I'm fighting only one war at a time. And you know the venue. I can't even pretend to fight with you.



alcameron said:


> Are you going to post a decree?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I needed that.



SQM said:


> You are so funny,
> 
> Audrey is a sensation tonight. But you are my Grace.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are so funny,
> 
> Audrey is a sensation tonight. But you are my Grace.


I'm going to sign out of here. I'm watching Simon Shama's story of the Jews and trying to knit. Tomorrow I'm going to change the sheets and tuck the top sheet in properly. And if it rains again like it did today, I'm going to bake something yummy. We must come up with a new chit-chatty, topic for tomorrow.
Nighty night


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good night, Al. Sweet dreams to you too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good night, to the rest of you too and sleep well. See you tomorrow.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you make these things up because a) you don't understand what SQM said, b) you think you're being funny, or c) you have a lot of catching up to meet your nastiness quota? SQM said nothing of the sort. In fact, it's been Repubs who make the claims you attribute to SQM. You're the one who said "To group all minorities by the color of their skin and to say they are only voting for Democrats because Democrats give them social welfare because they are incapable of not living without food stamps, obamaphones, handouts, welfare checks, entitlements.... is so offensive." Yes it is, but you're the one who said it, not her.
> 
> Did it not occur to you that a minority person is more likely to be a Democrat because Dems are more likely to help them find jobs, give better funding to schools, and, as Dems have historically done, pass laws that favor the rest of us, not just cut taxes for the top 1%?


Where are the jobs after 6 years of Obama and the Dems? How are 'minorities' bettor off with the lack of an Obama recovery? More people are on food stamps, more people on welfare and entitlements The Misery Index is horrific. There are less people in the workforce than when he took office. His record on job creation and participation is the worst since Jimmy Carter (D). Where are the shovel ready jobs? Where are all the jobs that the stimulus money was suppose to create? Minorities have a higher unemployment rate than non minorities, how have the Dems helped them? The unemployment rate is not down as Obama says, because it does not include people who have given up and not even looking for a job. (It is probably closer to 14% ) It is the worst recovery in history, and with all the money the Fed is printing I do not believe we are in a recovery. Ronald Reagan had the economy back on it's feet in less time than Obama has been in office. Obama's Recovery is nothing more than a campaign speech, no substance, just like his lack of Foreign Policy. His red lines have changed location so many times that it looks like 1,000 football fields lined up so all you see are line and after line after line........

This administration is not transparent, it is a failure PERIOD. Maybe if he and Lunch Box Joe would stop wasting time making embarrassing videos, get off the talk show train,and stop making March Madness brackets,and just stay in the White House and do their job (you remember that 4 letter word) we might be better off.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janeway said:


> One of my best friends is Jewish. She is a lovely person as we are both "God's" children. End of subject!


Good Grief, how many times have we heard that "one of my best friends is Jewish" to exonerate a person who basically does not trust or like Jewish people as a group. Like the "one of my best friends is black" from a person who basically fears or dislikes black people.

Over the millennia, people have stayed within clans, tribes, whatever for safety and protection from other clans or tribes which tried to take their food or better agrarian lands. To justify their killing one another off, they have demonized each other.

This seems to be genetic memory in action, hating the "other" out of fear or envy.

To quote Tom Lehrer, the musical satirist:

Here's a song about National Brotherhood Week.

Oh, the white folks hate the black folks,
And the black folks hate the white folks.
To hate all but the right folks
Is an old established rule.

But during National Brotherhood Week, National Brotherhood Week,
Lena Horne and Sheriff Clarke are dancing cheek to cheek.
It's fun to eulogize
The people you despise,
As long as you don't let 'em in your school.

Oh, the poor folks hate the rich folks,
And the rich folks hate the poor folks.
All of my folks hate all of your folks,
It's American as apple pie.

But during National Brotherhood Week, National Brotherhood Week,
New Yorkers love the Puerto Ricans 'cause it's very chic.
Step up and shake the hand
Of someone you can't stand.
You can tolerate him if you try.

Oh, the Protestants hate the Catholics,
And the Catholics hate the Protestants,
And the Hindus hate the Muslims,
And everybody hates the Jews.

But during National Brotherhood Week, National Brotherhood Week,
It's National Everyone-smile-at-one-another-hood Week.
Be nice to people who
Are inferior to you.
It's only for a week, so have no fear.
Be grateful that it doesn't last all year!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> My vote has been and remains ...bipolar and personality disorder.


Throw in some paranoid schizophrenia and let's party!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And where do those of us who use duvet covers and eschew top sheets fit in? Pragmatic me finds it easier to straighten the bed in the morning without having to wrestle a top sheet and a blanket. By the by, commercially made duvet covers are quite expensive; I make my own by sewing together two top sheets that come with the sets. Just have to wrestle the blanket into the pocket once a week.



alcameron said:


> I decree that the top sheet shall be tucked in with military corners. A penny should bounce off the properly made bed.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Where are the jobs after 6 years of Obama and the Dems? - - - -
> 
> Where are the jobs in manufacturing plants? In China and Bangladesh where big business does not have to pay US standards of minimum wages or health benefits? Did the Obama administration move those jobs out of the US?
> 
> You seem to have a gift for finding the one nugget of truth in a pack of inconsistencies and use that to prove your personal point. I would hate to have the responsibility of grading a research paper you write.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Where are the jobs after 6 years of Obama and the Dems? How are 'minorities' bettor off with the lack of an Obama recovery? More people are on food stamps, more people on welfare and entitlements The Misery Index is horrific. There are less people in the workforce than when he took office. His record on job creation and participation is the worst since Jimmy Carter (D). Where are the shovel ready jobs? Where are all the jobs that the stimulus money was suppose to create? Minorities have a higher unemployment rate than non minorities, how have the Dems helped them? The unemployment rate is not down as Obama says, because it does not include people who have given up and not even looking for a job. (It is probably closer to 14% ) It is the worst recovery in history, and with all the money the Fed is printing I do not believe we are in a recovery. Ronald Reagan had the economy back on it's feet in less time than Obama has been in office. Obama's Recovery is nothing more than a campaign speech, no substance, just like his lack of Foreign Policy. His red lines have changed location so many times that it looks like 1,000 football fields lined up so all you see are line and after line after line........
> 
> This administration is not transparent, it is a failure PERIOD. Maybe if he and Lunch Box Joe would stop wasting time making embarrassing videos, get off the talk show train,and stop making March Madness brackets,and just stay in the White House and do their job (you remember that 4 letter word) we might be better off.


You'd be better off posing your questions to the do-nothing repubs who haven't passed or introduced any meaningful legislation since Obama took office. If you would ever take off your blinders, you would know that. 
Besides, I thought the wealthy upper class are the ones who create jobs. Where are the jobs they've created? Oh, that's right. The jobs are in China, Indonesia, Bangladesh, and Vietnam. That's why there are "less people" in the workforce of the US. 
BTW, I'm still waiting for your commentary on Pope Francis. Doesn't he sound like one of those people who wants to redistribute the wealth? Imagine! He criticized capitalism and tells the world to focus on doing something for the poor!
You must be having difficulty rationalizing that.
Please tell us your plan for creating jobs. What should the president do? While you're at it, tell us what you would do about the spiraling costs of health care and the problem of uninsured people. Oh, I guess it's their own problem if they're broke, uninsured, and have chronic health needs. How would you fix these problems while demonstrating Christian values?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And where do those of us who use duvet covers and eschew top sheets fit in? Pragmatic me finds it easier to straighten the bed in the morning without having to wrestle a top sheet and a blanket. By the by, commercially made duvet covers are quite expensive; I make my own by sewing together two top sheets that come with the sets. Just have to wrestle the blanket into the pocket once a week.


Don't your little footsies get cold?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Good Grief, how many times have we heard that "one of my best friends is Jewish" to exonerate a person who basically does not trust or like Jewish people as a group. Like the "one of my best friends is black" from a person who basically fears or dislikes black people.
> 
> Over the millennia, people have stayed within clans, tribes, whatever for safety and protection from other clans or tribes which tried to take their food or better agrarian lands. To justify their killing one another off, they have demonized each other.
> 
> ...


Haven't heard anyone quote Tom Lehrer for years. Time to dig out my old records. Does anyone know what a record is?
Thank you for this, Marilynknits.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> My Mom taught me that the TP must come over the top. Civil war Empress?


damemary
We too were taught so BUT it is better to roll UNDER so that the dogs do not decorate the whole house with it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> We too were taught so BUT it is better to roll UNDER so that the dogs do not decorate the whole house with it.


Good morning, Huck. We're the early risers today. The sun is shining and the rain Won't return until tomorrow. Heaven knows we need it!
Under the roll is the correct way!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I see that you are trying to outdo KPG. Changed medication or the type of booze? Your Rollercoaster taking you to Hell is on the right track. Enjoy the ride.


No, sweetie, just following your suit of being hateful--cannot take the heat then get out of the kitchen!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You'd be better off posing your questions to the do-nothing repubs who haven't passed or introduced any meaningful legislation since Obama took office. If you would ever take off your blinders, you would know that.
> Besides, I thought the wealthy upper class are the ones who create jobs. Where are the jobs they've created? Oh, that's right. The jobs are in China, Indonesia, Bangladesh, and Vietnam. That's why there are "less people" in the workforce of the US.
> BTW, I'm still waiting for your commentary on Pope Francis. Doesn't he sound like one of those people who wants to redistribute the wealth? Imagine! He criticized capitalism and tells the world to focus on doing something for the poor!
> You must be having difficulty rationalizing that.
> Please tell us your plan for creating jobs. What should the president do? While you're at it, tell us what you would do about the spiraling costs of health care and the problem of uninsured people. Oh, I guess it's their own problem if they're broke, uninsured, and have chronic health needs. How would you fix these problems while demonstrating Christian values?


No I believe it is the Obamacultists that have the problem.

When Obama had not only the House and the Senate, where were the job bills?

If you want the 1% to create jobs, make it worth it to them. Lower taxes, get rid of over regulation and let them do their jobs. Let's be honest, they are not charities because they work for the shareholders. So make it easier for them to create jobs without costing them money. Who would want all the headaches and invest money that is a risk and do it without a chance of recouping their investment? Answer: no one. Personally, I could start a business, but would not even take on the endeavor because of all the paperwork that must be done, Obamacare and regulations. Just not worth the hassle. So I believe that your conclusion that the 1% is responsible for the majority of job creations is wrong. It is the small business that create a majority of the jobs. So there is no job growth.

News Flash: Pope Francis is not changing any of the Catholic Doctrine, what he wants to do is refocus our attention on what the Church stands for and not be sidelined by smaller dividing political issues. He is also continuing the focus on Evangelicalism started by Pope John II. One must remember that Pope Francis is as conservative and believes in the Church's Doctrine as Pope Benedict. Pope Benedict is a theological apologist and scholar, and is not as comfortable speaking to groups as our current Holy Father. But that being said, do not look for any of the Church's Doctrine to be changed with regards to same sex marriages and abortion.........never going to happen. Found it interesting in a declaration that the Vatican denounces Obama for harming Christians, especially with regards to Obamacare.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Good morning, Huck. We're the early risers today. The sun is shining and the rain Won't return until tomorrow. Heaven knows we need it!
> Under the roll is the correct way!


No, over is correct as you can fold the corners into a V for easy to grab as I hate public restrooms because they are hard to find the end of the roll!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Ask kgp.


damemary
this kind of dastardly behavior is the give-a-way as to who KPG is and how many times she has changed her avatar. She always falls back into her ugly groove. Just can't help herself. The real reason she is clinging with Velcro to her Bible. Ever wonder if she belongs to the infamous Baptist Church that hates everyone? Actually it is not a Church, it is a Clan whose leader just bit the dust. May he have a pleasant voyage to Hell.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, over is correct as you can fold the corners into a V for easy to grab as I hate public restrooms because they are hard to find the end of the roll!


Janeway
correct is to use the darn stuff and wipe your backside clean not important which way you take it off the roll.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No I believe it is the Obamacultists that have the problem.
> 
> When Obama had not only the House and the Senate, where were the job bills?
> 
> ...


lovethelake
say what? Italy has had universal health care just about forever. Tells us what you (don't) know. Poor thing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, over is correct as you can fold the corners into a V for easy to grab as I hate public restrooms because they are hard to find the end of the roll!


Janeway
glad you avoid public restrooms so not to contaminate them for the rest of us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No I believe it is the Obamacultists that have the problem.
> 
> When Obama had not only the House and the Senate, where were the job bills?
> 
> ...


lovehelake
I know, I know you resent the fact that Presidents from the Democratic Party have served our Country well, we got the Republicans beat by a wide margin.
Healthcare is harming People? Really, really? Of course you would like many among us to die prematurely. Obamacare will prevent that and we are thankful for it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Where are the jobs after 6 years of Obama and the Dems? How are 'minorities' bettor off with the lack of an Obama recovery? More people are on food stamps, more people on welfare and entitlements The Misery Index is horrific. There are less people in the workforce than when he took office. His record on job creation and participation is the worst since Jimmy Carter (D). Where are the shovel ready jobs? Where are all the jobs that the stimulus money was suppose to create?


You and I get our statistics from different sources, obviously. I'm not going to argue economics; neither of us is capable of doing it justice.

I was simply pointing out that your tirade against SQM was totally unfounded. You were attributing to her all those racist things that mainly Republicans say, and completely ignoring the fact that minorities vote Democratic for reasons other than getting welfare and food stamps.

Whether those reasons are justified is not the point. The fact that YOU can't think of a good reason to vote Democratic does not mean that other people are equally unimaginative.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Good Grief, how many times have we heard that "one of my best friends is Jewish" to exonerate a person who basically does not trust or like Jewish people as a group. Like the "one of my best friends is black" from a person who basically fears or dislikes black people.
> 
> Over the millennia, people have stayed within clans, tribes, whatever for safety and protection from other clans or tribes which tried to take their food or better agrarian lands. To justify their killing one another off, they have demonized each other.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Throw in some paranoid schizophrenia and let's party!


You're a lot of fun this morning.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I decree that the top sheet shall be tucked in with military corners. A penny should bounce off the properly made bed.


You can keep the bouncing penny if you'll run over in the middle of the night and massage my cramping calf muscles.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> When making a roast, I always trimmed the ends....because my mother always did.....then my aunt told me that my grandmother always did that....because the roasting pan was too short. Pays to ask why.


That's how most traditions start. :lol: :lol:

The only reason I can see for TP under rather than over the roller is if your cat like to play with it. If it's under, she won't unroll the whole thing. My cat is too ladylike to play with toilet paper, so it goes over.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Grace in the green dress will be back. I had the regal tiger, but they ticked me off so I changed to the snarling tiger, someone complained to me in PM about the tiger so I switched to Audrey Hepburn. I think of it as "I'm watching you. "


Someone complained about the tiger??? On what grounds?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> And I like to wiggle my toes! You're starting to sound like North Korea. Maybe we better call the whole thing off. No tomato, tomahto.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

G'day Precious Purl,

Love the clapping audience. Tres funny! 

What is your latest thought about you-know-what?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I want to see this country become a social welfare state, made so by bipartisan cooperation. I'm sure that minorities aren't the only people who need and deserve access to a greater number of various vital services they can't afford to pay for themselves. I'm a 64 year old white lady who's a Democrat and I voted for Obama because the Republican Party doesn't represent me.


lovethelake said:


> So are you saying that a 'minority' person could not be a conservative because they need to have the Democrats give them social welfare? In all honesty, that is one of the most racists comments posted. To group all minorities by the color of their skin and to say they are only voting for Democrats because Democrats give them social welfare because they are incapable of not living without food stamps, obamaphones, handouts, welfare checks, entitlements.... is so offensive. It is a fact that Republicans give more to charity than Democrats. You would be incorrect to assume that Republicans make more money than Dems, just look at the Hollywood elite for example or the wolf on Wall Street that held Obama a fund raiser last week for $38,000 a plate.
> 
> I would suggest that to get your focus on today, not in the drug induced 60's so that you make better conclusions


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

With the amount of attention Admin pays to this website, it's probably child's play to hack into it and find anyone's personal information.


SQM said:


> PP - Can someone find out who we are even without our sharing any details about ourselves?
> 
> Did I miss how your husband got dragged onto this site?
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> With the amount of attention Admin pays to this website, it's probably child's play to hack into it and find anyone's personal information.


I did ask one of the admin about it and admin feels that people drop hints about themselves in these posts and a determined person would "piece them together". (Only a knitter would say it that way.)

Anyway, if we are concerned about our privacy here and would not like to see a personal fact broadcasted, maybe others can also write to the admin and maybe a re-design of this site could put our minds to rest. I am not a web-design expert so I am not totally sure if anything can really be done other than to be more circumvent about any personal bread crumbs we may drop here if we don't want to lead anyone to our doors.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> You are not a monkey's uncle. Catholics and Protestants are Christians. But who around here ever believed something just because it's true?


I know I'm not a monkey's uncle even though I have a few uncles I don't like. I was trying to use colorful speech. Yes, indeed, there's a bumper crop of people around here who don't believe things just because they're true. I even think they work hard to do that.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/14513fc6f8987211

View this as a fable that might apply to us!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My great-grandmother made a particular stuffing for turkey. My grandmother made it. My mother makes it. I make it. Wow! A recipe used by 4 generations, so far.

I make the same kind of potato salad my paternal grandmother did even though she died 9 years before I was born. Fortunately, my father knew how to do it, showed my mother and I learned to do it that way too.



damemary said:


> When making a roast, I always trimmed the ends....because my mother always did.....then my aunt told me that my grandmother always did that....because the roasting pan was too short. Pays to ask why.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad to help, she said seriously. As you know, I am actually perfect and never make any obnoxious posts, she said facetiously. And I'm never a snotty scold, she said facetiously. And my you-know-what doesn't smell, she said facetiously.


damemary said:


> Thank you MIB. It makes me feel better since I am so out of sorts tonight. Wonder why.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

The tiger was beautiful. What's to complain about? Sometimes tigers snarl. That's just nature acting naturally. (That's a phrase I got from my father.)


damemary said:


> Grace in the green dress will be back. I had the regal tiger, but they ticked me off so I changed to the snarling tiger, someone complained to me in PM about the tiger so I switched to Audrey Hepburn. I think of it as "I'm watching you. "


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> G'day Precious Purl,
> 
> Love the clapping audience. Tres funny!
> 
> What is your latest thought about you-know-what?


No thoughts. I have to get back to Medicare Part D, which will probably remove any possibility of a vacation.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> No thoughts. I have to get back to Medicare Part D, which will probably remove any possibility of a vacation.


Paid a zillion in taxes this year which put a stop to my entire life, let alone a vacation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> All this took me to was my own gmail inbox. I'm sure that's not where you were leading us. Okay, so now they know I have gmail.


I desperately tried to delete it when I saw it did not come out blue. My sincerest apologies. Mine came out my own email.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I desperately tried to delete it when I saw it did not come out blue. My sincerest apologies. Mine came out my own email.


If you want it in blue, you need  before it and  after.

I mean you need to put "url" in square brackets before it and "/url" in square brackets after.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I think if anyone says they know our identity we should be using the "Report Issue" option, too. I think Admin is dead wrong about people taking a few hints and piecing them together. Sounds like a way for Admin to ignore the issue.


SQM said:


> I did ask one of the admin about it and admin feels that people drop hints about themselves in these posts and a determined person would "piece them together". (Only a knitter would say it that way.)
> 
> Anyway, if we are concerned about our privacy here and would not like to see a personal fact broadcasted, maybe others can also write to the admin and maybe a re-design of this site could put our minds to rest. I am not a web-design expert so I am not totally sure if anything can really be done other than to be more circumvent about any personal bread crumbs we may drop here if we don't want to lead anyone to our doors.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If you want it in blue, you need  before it and  after.
> 
> I mean you need to put "url" in square brackets before it and "/url" in square brackets after.


What????


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What????


Good question.

It didn't work for me, anyway. If there's something you want us to see, forward it via email or copy and paste it into a PM.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Paid a zillion in taxes this year which put a stop to my entire life, let alone a vacation.


SQM
you need to get richer to pay less in taxes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree 100%. This is dangerous.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I think if anyone says they know our identity we should be using the "Report Issue" option. I think Admin is dead wrong about people taking a few hints and piecing them together. Sounds like a way for Admin to ignore the issue.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> you need to get richer to pay less in taxes.


I am an old age pensioner with a small side income and got snared by the IRS for '13. Oh well. Just money says the Sloth in her best Zen mode.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And be VERY careful what is published in open forum.

We must be uber-careful of our personal security.



Poor Purl said:


> Good question.
> 
> It didn't work for me, anyway. If there's something you want us to see, forward it via email or copy and paste it into a PM.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I agree 100%. This is dangerous.


What can we do? Admin tossed the ball back to me. I am trying to recruit others here to email the admin to get something changed. This place is not benign as we may be lulled to believe.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> And be VERY careful what is published in open forum.
> 
> We must be uber-careful of our personal security.


For all we know, PMs may be hackable also.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> you need to get richer to pay less in taxes.


Boo that, but true.

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No I believe it is the Obamacultists that have the problem.
> 
> When Obama had not only the House and the Senate, where were the job bills?
> 
> ...


It seems to me that Pope Francis is not about changing doctrine but about changing the focus of the church and asking the populace of the world to do something about inequality, much of this directed at our economic system, capitalism. He is asking for all of us to look at what we as people and governments can do for the poor of the world. He is exemplifying this by living simply and by being out among the people.
I believe you are putting too much blame for our economy directly on the shoulders of the president by not putting responsibility on Congress, our lawmakers. The Dems had control of both houses for a short amount of time, and who knew the repubs would be such obstructionists, putting politics before their duties. I just totally disagree with you on many issues. Furthermore, it appears to me your profession of faith is put below your acceptance of the right-wing doctrine. Maybe an examination of conscience is in order, because your political leanings tend to put you in opposition to The teachings of Christ.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree 100% with your last sentence. There are sinister people at work in this wonderful forum. I hope everyone takes this seriously.

Now, what to do? I think we need techno-geek help.



SQM said:


> What can we do? Admin tossed the ball back to me. I am trying to recruit others here to email the admin to get something changed. This place is not benign as we may be lulled to believe.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not sure either.



SQM said:


> For all we know, PMs may be hackable also.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put.



alcameron said:


> It seems to me that Pope Francis is not about changing doctrine but about changing the focus of the church and asking the populace of the world to do something about inequality, much of this directed at our economic system, capitalism. He is asking for all of us to look at what we as people and governments can do for the poor of the world. He is exemplifying this by living simply and by being out among the people.
> I believe you are putting too much blame for our economy directly on the shoulders of the president by not putting responsibility on Congress, our lawmakers. The Dems had control of both houses for a short amount of time, and who knew the repubs would be such obstructionists, putting politics before their duties. I just totally disagree with you on many issues. Furthermore, it appears to me your profession of faith is put below your acceptance of the right-wing doctrine. Maybe an examination of conscience is in order, because your political leanings tend to put you in opposition to The teachings of Christ.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Haven't heard anyone quote Tom Lehrer for years. Time to dig out my old records. Does anyone know what a record is?
> Thank you for this, Marilynknits.


Here's the url on youtube for a live performance by Lehrer: 




There's a bunch of Tom Lehrer in performance on youtube.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Damemary, I changed my avatar to show solidarity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. Audrey Hepburn called to me when someone complained in PM about tiger. May be back. Feeling ornery.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Damemary, I changed my avatar to show solidarity.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks. Audrey Hepburn called to me when someone complained in PM about tiger. May be back. Feeling ornery.


Why would anyone complain about a tiger?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Aside from the "report issue" format, there is a "contact us" email address on the bottom of each page. People going after personal information, by whatever means, are engaging in bad behavior that might prove to be harmful to another member.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

??? I'm not sure how to figure that out.



alcameron said:


> Why would anyone complain about a tiger?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> say what? Italy has had universal health care just about forever. Tells us what you (don't) know. Poor thing.


News Flash: Vatican City is it's own country. Besides that, obamacare funds and provides abortions and the Morning After Pill which the Catholic Church opposes. Glad I am not an AOW that will spend all day attempting to play 'gotcha'


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> News Flash: Vatican City is it's own country. Besides that, obamacare funds and provides abortions and the Morning After Pill which the Catholic Church opposes. Glad I am not an AOW that will spend all day attempting to play 'gotcha'


News Flash
Obamacare does NOT fund abortions. Why do you continually try to post lies? Do you believe them? I think you sound more like the AOW than anyone else around here. Please try to write one post without name-calling or trying-to-be-cute quips. If you can become equally alert to the tone of your and your cohorts' posts, you might see what I'm talking about.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> News Flash
> Obamacare does NOT fund abortions. Why do you continually try to post lies? Do you believe them? I think you sound more like the AOW than anyone else around here. Please try to write one post without name-calling or trying-to-be-cute quips. If you can become equally alert to the tone of your and your cohorts' posts, you might see what I'm talking about.


News Flash: According to the Catholic Church and my personal beliefs, the Morning After Pill is a form of abortion. Not allowing the fertilized egg to implant itself in the womb is a form of abortion. But then again, ARF don't get that


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Thanks. Audrey Hepburn called to me when someone complained in PM about tiger. May be back. Feeling ornery.


I'm feeling a bit satisfied that I made a good lamb stew for dinner (shanks cooked yesterday, stock in the frig so as to be able to skim the fat off). I'm feeling a bit grumpy because I haven't gotten enough done this weekend. I have cats. They'll probably fix me up just fine. Maybe I can find a picture of a growling lamb for my avatar.:mrgreen: :twisted: :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> News Flash: According to the Catholic Church and my personal beliefs, the Morning After Pill is a form of abortion. Not allowing the fertilized egg to implant itself in the womb is a form of abortion. But then again, ARF don't get that


You can disagree with opinion without trying to speak down to someone or without adding your last sentence. My point was that Obamacare does not fund those things and you should know that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm feeling a bit satisfied that I made a good lamb stew for dinner (shanks cooked yesterday, stock in the frig so as to be able to skim the fat off). I'm feeling a bit grumpy because I haven't gotten enough done this weekend. I have cats. They'll probably fix me up just fine. Maybe I can find a picture of a growling lamb for my avatar.:mrgreen::twisted: :mrgreen: :twisted:


I made a plain ol' beef stew yesterday, and, of course, I made enough for another night. Just need a salad and some good, crusty bread. I think I'll drop in on you one of these days at dinner time. I'll bring dessert.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PS. There is no conflict between my Catholic Faith and my political views. I rarely do not mention what volunteering I do because I do it because it is the right thing to do, I just do it. I do not mention how much money I give to the Catholic Church, Catholic Charities, Wounded Warriors, The Blue Star Mothers, and locally funded charitable foundations that I support. It is the vain that have a need for everyone to know what they do. It makes them feel important. I believe that it is not a good deed if you call attention to yourself. But because I do not mention it, you assume that I don't do any good works. Many of my friends believe the same way. I have no idea how much money or time they donate, it is none of my business. It only becomes my business when they need an extra pair of hands to help.

So as you see, my Conservative views are copacetic with my religious beliefs.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You can disagree with opinion without trying to speak down to someone or without adding your last sentence. My point was that Obamacare does not fund those things and you should know that.


tsk tsk, getting a tad holier than thou aren't you? Your pals can drop the f'bomb twice, use vulgar adjectives and your undies are in a bunch over AOW? Hilarious. Before you continue with you self righteous indignation, you should probably prioritize the list of name callers and vile writers before you hop on my wagon.

I believe you protest too much, but then again maybe the shoe fits and you don't like that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> PS. There is no conflict between my Catholic Faith and my political views. I rarely do not mention what volunteering I do because I do it because it is the right thing to do, I just do it. I do not mention how much money I give to the Catholic Church, Catholic Charities, Wounded Warriors, The Blue Star Mothers, and locally funded charitable foundations that I support. It is the vain that have a need for everyone to know what they do. It makes them feel important. I believe that it is not a good deed if you call attention to yourself. But because I do not mention it, you assume that I don't do any good works. Many of my friends believe the same way. I have no idea how much money or time they donate, it is none of my business. It only becomes my business when they need an extra pair of hands to help.
> 
> So as you see, my Conservative views are copacetic with my religious beliefs.


Big rationalization, but if you can't see that, there's no point in mentioning it. BTW, by not mentioning what you do in the way of volunteering, you mentioned it. Check your views honestly against those of your party platform and against what the focus of your Pope is and you might understand what I'm talking about. Try to put the abortion and gay marriage issues aside for one minute and look at the rest.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> glad you avoid public restrooms so not to contaminate them for the rest of us.


Just cannot keep from being ugly can you? It just happens that I'm much cleaner person than you as everyone knows public restrooms are nasty, but you must not care is why you use them with the rest of the "dirty-nasty" people!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> News Flash
> Obamacare does NOT fund abortions. Why do you continually try to post lies? Do you believe them? I think you sound more like the AOW than anyone else around here. Please try to write one post without name-calling or trying-to-be-cute quips. If you can become equally alert to the tone of your and your cohorts' posts, you might see what I'm talking about.


Al. Change the way you put the toilet paper on the dispenser as you were nice for awhile. What happened?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk, getting a tad holier than thou aren't you? Your pals can drop the f'bomb twice, use vulgar adjectives and your undies are in a bunch over AOW? Hilarious. Before you continue with you self righteous indignation, you should probably prioritize the list of name callers and vile writers before you hop on my wagon.
> 
> I believe you protest too much, but then again maybe the shoe fits and you don't like that.


No, I'm not trying to be holier than anyone, and nobody asked about how I feel about the "f-bomb" which is less vulgar than calling someone a moron or calling people "obama cultists." You may sit and scold me all you want if that's what you think is right to do. I just suggested that you might be fooling yourself by your pronouncement of faith from one side of the pen and behavior and beliefs that suggest the opposite from the other hand. I'm sure I'm not the only one to whom that is apparent,


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Aside from the "report issue" format, there is a "contact us" email address on the bottom of each page. People going after personal information, by whatever means, are engaging in bad behavior that might prove to be harmful to another member.


'Contact Us' connects with an admin as I assume 'report issue' does. I was told a few people here are admns.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al. Change the way you put the toilet paper on the dispenser as you were nice for awhile. What happened?


I have not used any vulgar language and I have not changed my behavior. I just disagree with LTL's view of things. Isn't it OK to disagree?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Damemary, I changed my avatar to show solidarity.


Stop trying to be cute as you don't know what solidarity even means!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> 'Contact Us' connects with an admin as I assume 'report issue' does. I was told a few people here are admns.


It provides more space to write.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It provides more space to write.


I just sent a PM addressed to Admin. I hope it gets to someone.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I made a plain ol' beef stew yesterday, and, of course, I made enough for another night. Just need a salad and some good, crusty bread. I think I'll drop in on you one of these days at dinner time. I'll bring dessert.


I think she is just flapping her lips as don't believe she cooks at all. You would have yo "eat out" for dinner.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> 'Contact Us' connects with an admin as I assume 'report issue' does. I was told a few people here are admns.


Yes, you are correct as Admin does have people who are online.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I just sent a PM addressed to Admin. I hope it gets to someone.


S/he/it will write back to invite you to use the proper channels---"report issue."


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I think she is just flapping her lips as don't believe she cooks at all. You would have yo "eat out" for dinner.


I believe MIB enjoys cooking and is a very good cook. Why would a person lie about anything like that? Besides, I have an excellent recipe that she shared with me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> S/he/it will write back to invite you to use the proper channels---"report issue."


I did "report issue" yesterday. This was a follow-up. I'd like to know how safe it is here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> For all we know, PMs may be hackable also.


Yes, as I know one person who knows all from PM's & Admin can read anything they want to find out the truth! Don't lie & you won't get into trouble.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I did "report issue" yesterday. This was a follow-up. I'd like to know how safe it is here.


I'm sure you've checked out the privacy and general rules. If the site administrators are alert and balanced, something besides a wrist-slap should follow.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as I know one person who knows all from PM's & Admin can read anything they want to find out the truth! Don't lie & you won't get into trouble.


Hi Jane,

This is not about lies or truths. This is about privacy issues. Can you explain further your above post?

Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure you've checked out the privacy and general rules. If the site administrators are alert and balanced, something besides a wrist-slap should follow.


That's exactly what I wanted to know. I didn't know whether they would tell me what they've done, so I asked.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> This is not about lies or truths. This is about privacy issues. Can you explain further your above post?
> 
> Thanks.


It sounds as though she knows one of the administrators. I hope that's wrong!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DATA SECURITY

This website takes measures to protect its data that contains information related to you. However, as a consideration for viewing this site or interacting with this site in any manner, you waive all claims of any nature against this site concerning the loss, alteration, or misuse of information. You must assume that it is possible for your personal data to be obtained by others, such as "hackers," and used in an inappropriate manner that may cause you harm and that you agree that the site is not responsible for damages to you.

As I thought. The whole Privacy Policy read like a standard form. So it is our responsibility to be careful about what we share here and probably on the PMs also.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> DATA SECURITY
> 
> This website takes measures to protect its data that contains information related to you. However, as a consideration for viewing this site or interacting with this site in any manner, you waive all claims of any nature against this site concerning the loss, alteration, or misuse of information. You must assume that it is possible for your personal data to be obtained by others, such as "hackers," and used in an inappropriate manner that may cause you harm and that you agree that the site is not responsible for damages to you.
> 
> As I thought. The whole Privacy Policy read like a standard form. So it is our responsibility to be careful about what we share here and probably on the PMs also.


One would think that they would want KP to be a place that welcomes newcomers and that they would take that into consideration when making judgments about suspension or ending members' welcome.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> One would think that they would want KP to be a place that welcomes newcomers and that they would take that into consideration when making judgments about suspension or ending members' welcome.


I don't think they can be held responsible for what some disturbed individuals will do until they've done it, but if somebody gets thrown off a few times and then comes back with a new name but the same old behavior, they should be monitored and not allowed to post freely.


----------



## annamatilda (Aug 10, 2012)

In case all of you are wondering how you can be found? All we have to do is read your previous posts. This person has not posted on this thread. But with an hours worth of looking at her posts, I found:

She is 77. Her grandfather was a country doctor, her husband is a retired surgeon, she is a doctor but I don't know what kind, she is the oldest and has 2 younger brothers. Her FIL is of German decent and lives in KY. She has at least 2 daughters and at least 2 granddaughters. She has been to Turkey twice, can either speak or understand French and Farsi. Lived in Oahu for 6 months (Army) She has Autoimmune disease, arthritis, fibromagina, cancer, and is Bi-Polar. She also spins and plies and lives on an island in New England. 

She told me all this, in her posts. I have more information on the island she lives on, but will not share it.

Are you wondering what information I might have on any of you? You would have told me, in your posts, or maybe not if you were bragging.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> In case all of you are wondering how you can be found? All we have to do is read your pervious posts. This person has not posted on this thread. But with an hours worth of looking at her posts, I found:
> 
> She is 77. Her grandfather was a country doctor, her husband is a retired surgeon, she is a doctor but I don't know what kind, she is the oldest and has 2 younger brothers. Her FIL is of German decent and lives in KY. She has at least 2 daughters and at least 2 granddaughters. She has been to Turkey twice, can either speak or understand French and Farsi. Lived in Oahu for 6 months (Army) She has Autoimmune disease, arthritis, fibromagina, cancer, and is Bi-Polar. She also spins and plies and lives on an island in New England.
> 
> ...


Maybe the island in New England has so small a population that you can get her name from that piece of information, but I don't see how the rest could be helpful. It helps you to know what kind of person she is, but how do you get her name?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> One would think that they would want KP to be a place that welcomes newcomers and that they would take that into consideration when making judgments about suspension or ending members' welcome.


That is not the point about the part of the policy I quoted. I am more interested in maintaining privacy and knowing what KP does to help us with privacy. It seems like the answer is 'nada'. It is our responsibility.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll be making biscuits tonight and there will be leftover stew. Around MY house we worship leftovers, as we stuff our faces. As the cook, I love having leftovers to make into something a little different.

My Dad hated lamb so my mother and I would have what we called our "Secret Lamb Lunches" Lamb chops, salad, freshest french bread and the butter it had to have. *Whoppee!* And we had enough time after lunch to air out the house.

Dad died in 1999 so now I make meatloaf using ground lamb and following the directions on the Lipton Onion soup package. For a long time I though using the onion soup mix was the lazy cook's way, but I tried it one night a few years ago and it was and is the best meatloaf recipe I know of. I only use one pound of meat and cut all the other ingredients in half. I use the remaining soup mix with a few things added to make gravy. This meatloaf is also very good if you use ground turkey.

Beef stew is in no way inferior to the ones made with different meats. It's the rock that holds up all the variations of meats.

The last thing my grandfather would do if dinner involved gravy was to take a piece of bread, butter it lightly and pour gravy on. He was a firefighter, did most of the cooking on his shifts at all the fire houses he was assigned to and grew vegetable at each house. His fellow firefighters ate real good.


alcameron said:


> I made a plain ol' beef stew yesterday, and, of course, I made enough for another night. Just need a salad and some good, crusty bread. I think I'll drop in on you one of these days at dinner time. I'll bring dessert.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Anna: Interesting detective work. So again I repeat, to stay private, you must not say much about yourself in these threads.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> DATA SECURITY
> 
> This website takes measures to protect its data that contains information related to you. However, as a consideration for viewing this site or interacting with this site in any manner, you waive all claims of any nature against this site concerning the loss, alteration, or misuse of information. You must assume that it is possible for your personal data to be obtained by others, such as "hackers," and used in an inappropriate manner that may cause you harm and that you agree that the site is not responsible for damages to you.
> 
> As I thought. The whole Privacy Policy read like a standard form. So it is our responsibility to be careful about what we share here and probably on the PMs also.


SQM
trust no strangers.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> That is not the point about the part of the policy I quoted. I am more interested in maintaining privacy and knowing what KP does to help us with privacy. It seems like the answer is 'nada'. It is our responsibility.


I understand that they say they aren't responsible and we should beware. I'm just saying that they have some latitude in deciding what to do with complaints about some individuals who seem to be actively trying to find info about others.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> That is not the point about the part of the policy I quoted. I am more interested in maintaining privacy and knowing what KP does to help us with privacy. It seems like the answer is 'nada'. It is our responsibility.


SQM
It is everyone's responsibility. Hear what I am saying?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I understand that they say they aren't responsible and we should beware. I'm just saying that they have some latitude in deciding what to do with complaints about some individuals who seem to be actively trying to find info about others.


Got it! And yes if people are complaining about the same persons, something should of course be done but maybe something is being done.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> It is everyone's responsibility. Hear what I am saying?


Loud and clear Huck. And I am going to be doubly careful since I was made aware of the latest incident. Thanks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think they can be held responsible for what some disturbed individuals will do until they've done it, but if somebody gets thrown off a few times and then comes back with a new name but the same old behavior, they should be monitored and not allowed to post freely.


Poor Purl
isn't it all about business? Collecting numbers has become very popular and profitable. Reason for the many advertisements creeping in and popping up. A clean-up hits the pocket book.
Hear what I am saying?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> isn't it all about business? Collecting numbers has become very popular and profitable. Reason for the many advertisements creeping in and popping up. A clean-up hits the pocket book.
> Hear what I am saying?


Smart Huck. More people on site, more advertisers, more money for the owner. Does anyone know who is the originator of this site?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Got it! And yes if people are complaining about the same persons, something should of course be done but maybe something is being done.


SQM
makes one wonder where this ugly creature actually hangs out, doesn't it. Let us have a little patience and we may see some
positive changes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Someone has too much time on her hands. While I wait for changes, I will make the first myself and not get personal here. I will only talk about my life in the Canopy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> isn't it all about business? Collecting numbers has become very popular and profitable. Reason for the many advertisements creeping in and popping up. A clean-up hits the pocket book.
> Hear what I am saying?


You're saying that keeping someone who scares other people away is better for business than keeping all those others and getting rid of the perp. Right?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're saying that keeping someone who scares other people away is better for business than keeping all those others and getting rid of the perp. Right?


Impossible not to be out- thought by PP. Score PP.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Impossible not to be out- thought by PP. Score PP.


Not so fast. Most people who stop coming to KP don't formally remove themselves from the user list, so even if KPG scares away a dozen people, KP doesn't lose any, but if they dropped her they'd lose 1.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

So what is the better business model for this site re: the customer vs. security?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

We are shall I say vertically challenged. The blankets cover us nicely. I guess tall people would have a foot coverage issue.



alcameron said:


> Don't your little footsies get cold?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'll be making biscuits tonight and there will be leftover stew. Around MY house we worship leftovers, as we stuff our faces. As the cook, I love having leftovers to make into something a little different.
> 
> My Dad hated lamb so my mother and I would have what we called our "Secret Lamb Lunches" Lamb chops, salad, freshest french bread and the butter it had to have. *Whoppee!* And we had enough time after lunch to air out the house.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the easy beef stew with Lipton onion soup mix? Brown the meat under the broiler to cut down on fat. Put it in a slow cooker with red or gold potatoes cut into pieces the size of the pieces of meat, carrot chunks, and other veggies of choice such as turnips, parsnips, or sweet potatoes. Sprinkle a package of soup mix on top and then a 6 ounce beer. Slow cook for at least 4 hours or all day. And it is even better reheated the next day. When I worked I did this every week or two, popping it into the cooker before I left for the day and finding dinner done when I got home.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Regarding security, I have e-mail accounts with more than one dotcom. One had been hacked a couple of weeks ago with group emails sent to people on my contact list giving them a Fox news link to open. Fortunately several friends alerted me and were wise enough not to open the mail. 

I changed my password to something more impenetrable, but the account was hacked again this week. Only thing I was able to do was delete all my contacts, reset my profile so contacts don't get saved automatically when I send a message, change my password again, and hope I succeeded in beefing up my privacy settings.

These expletive deleteds who have nothing better to do than mess with other people's email accounts or other profiles need to get a life. Otherwise they are as useful to society as a pimple on the derriere.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Big rationalization, but if you can't see that, there's no point in mentioning it. BTW, by not mentioning what you do in the way of volunteering, you mentioned it. Check your views honestly against those of your party platform and against what the focus of your Pope is and you might understand what I'm talking about. Try to put the abortion and gay marriage issues aside for one minute and look at the rest.


The Republicans and I do not disagree on any major issues and no issue violates my religious beliefs. But I am not like the Obamacultist an walk in lock step with the party line. If I disagree I state my opposition. But the Democrats' political platform violates my most moral beliefs, so to tell me to set them aside is impossible. I have stated in the past that I have no problem with gay couples having legal rights and benefits by a civil union. What I do not understand is why the gay community and other leftist feel a need to use the word marriage, it is almost an in your face and triple dog dare you to disagree. But then again, they are being thoughtless and ignoring a majority of American's religious beliefs. A majority of Americans believe that marriage is between a man and a woman. A majority of Americans would probably agree that gay couples should have the legal rights of what most Americans believe is marriage. But the leftist shove the word marriage back into the faces of those people, that puts them on the defensive. But you see, I and many others view this radical, in your face attack on a person's core belief system is a violation too deep to ignore. Where is the tolerance and compassion for those that truly believe in the biblical definition (and many states') definition of marriage? See it is hard to comprehend or listen to a gay rights activists' point of view when they shove their p.o.v. down marriage supporters throats and then they ridicule them for not backing down from their core belief system and called hateful names.

There are some core belief that I can not in good conscience not defend. I do not believe in the adage of 'lets' agree to disagree' because I find that a lame cop out for people believing in Relativism.

I can not think of one issue on the Republican platform that offends my core beliefs. I believe that Republicans believe more in American Exceptionalism than Democrats. The proof is MIB wanting the entire American society as a social welfare state and people agreeing with her. I am sure that her ancestors did not come to this country expecting to be taken care of, so why now is there such a push to loose of God given freedoms as stated in the Constitution? We have the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. No where does it state that you are guaranteed anything or have the right to demand people give you anything.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> The Republicans and I do not disagree on any major issues and no issue violates my religious beliefs. But I am not like the Obamacultist an walk in lock step with the party line. If I disagree I state my opposition. But the Democrats' political platform violates my most moral beliefs, so to tell me to set them aside is impossible. I have stated in the past that I have no problem with gay couples having legal rights and benefits by a civil union. What I do not understand is why the gay community and other leftist feel a need to use the word marriage, it is almost an in your face and triple dog dare you to disagree. But then again, they are being thoughtless and ignoring a majority of American's religious beliefs. A majority of Americans believe that marriage is between a man and a woman. A majority of Americans would probably agree that gay couples should have the legal rights of what most Americans believe is marriage. But the leftist shove the word marriage back into the faces of those people, that puts them on the defensive. But you see, I and many others view this radical, in your face attack on a person's core belief system is a violation too deep to ignore. Where is the tolerance and compassion for those that truly believe in the biblical definition (and many states') definition of marriage? See it is hard to comprehend or listen to a gay rights activists' point of view when they shove their p.o.v. down marriage supporters throats and then they ridicule them for not backing down from their core belief system and called hateful names.
> 
> There are some core belief that I can not in good conscience not defend. I do not believe in the adage of 'lets' agree to disagree' because I find that a lame cop out for people believing in Relativism.
> 
> I can not think of one issue on the Republican platform that offends my core beliefs. I believe that Republicans believe more in American Exceptionalism than Democrats. The proof is MIB wanting the entire American society as a social welfare state and people agreeing with her. I am sure that her ancestors did not come to this country expecting to be taken care of, so why now is there such a push to loose of God given freedoms as stated in the Constitution? We have the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. No where does it state that you are guaranteed anything or have the right to demand people give you anything.


You keep saying "the word marriage"--why are you getting so upset about a word being applied to all romantic unions? Then you say what people "believe" is marriage, as if what some people believe should applied to all.

You then state "so why now is there such a push to loose of God given freedoms as stated in the Constitution? We have the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness." BUT then you follow up with "No where does it state that you are guaranteed anything." You contradict yourself. If those freedoms are stated as rights in the Constitution, then all citizens are guaranteed those rights. Nowhere does it state that those freedoms & rights will be withheld from portions of the population that are disliked by some.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Regarding security, I have e-mail accounts with more than one dotcom. One had been hacked a couple of weeks ago with group emails sent to people on my contact list giving them a Fox news link to open. Fortunately several friends alerted me and were wise enough not to open the mail.
> 
> I changed my password to something more impenetrable, but the account was hacked again this week. Only thing I was able to do was delete all my contacts, reset my profile so contacts don't get saved automatically when I send a message, change my password again, and hope I succeeded in beefing up my privacy settings.
> 
> These expletive deleteds who have nothing better to do than mess with other people's email accounts or other profiles need to get a life. Otherwise they are as useful to society as a pimple on the derriere.


That sounds more like Phishing which is chronic on PCs. The day I was turned into a viagra salesperson to all my contacts, even a brand-new boss, I switched to a Mac where it never happens. You may be fighting a losing battle.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The Republicans and I do not disagree on any major issues and no issue violates my religious beliefs. But I am not like the Obamacultist an walk in lock step with the party line. If I disagree I state my opposition. But the Democrats' political platform violates my most moral beliefs, so to tell me to set them aside is impossible. I have stated in the past that I have no problem with gay couples having legal rights and benefits by a civil union. What I do not understand is why the gay community and other leftist feel a need to use the word marriage, it is almost an in your face and triple dog dare you to disagree. But then again, they are being thoughtless and ignoring a majority of American's religious beliefs. A majority of Americans believe that marriage is between a man and a woman. A majority of Americans would probably agree that gay couples should have the legal rights of what most Americans believe is marriage. But the leftist shove the word marriage back into the faces of those people, that puts them on the defensive. But you see, I and many others view this radical, in your face attack on a person's core belief system is a violation too deep to ignore. Where is the tolerance and compassion for those that truly believe in the biblical definition (and many states') definition of marriage? See it is hard to comprehend or listen to a gay rights activists' point of view when they shove their p.o.v. down marriage supporters throats and then they ridicule them for not backing down from their core belief system and called hateful names.
> 
> There are some core belief that I can not in good conscience not defend. I do not believe in the adage of 'lets' agree to disagree' because I find that a lame cop out for people believing in Relativism.
> 
> I can not think of one issue on the Republican platform that offends my core beliefs. I believe that Republicans believe more in American Exceptionalism than Democrats. The proof is MIB wanting the entire American society as a social welfare state and people agreeing with her. I am sure that her ancestors did not come to this country expecting to be taken care of, so why now is there such a push to loose of God given freedoms as stated in the Constitution? We have the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. No where does it state that you are guaranteed anything or have the right to demand people give you anything.


It's too bad that you can't get through one post without using a derogatory term. You couldn't make it through 2 sentences without using one. I thought for awhile you might be able to have a decent conversation, but I was wrong again. You have demonstrated your bias right off the bat, so I know you aren't serious about having a reasonable discussion.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> You keep saying "the word marriage"--why are you getting so upset about a word being applied to all romantic unions? Then you say what people "believe" is marriage, as if what some people believe should applied to all.
> 
> You then state "so why now is there such a push to loose of God given freedoms as stated in the Constitution? We have the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness." BUT then you follow up with "No where does it state that you are guaranteed anything." You contradict yourself. If those freedoms are stated as rights in the Constitution, then all citizens are guaranteed those rights. Nowhere does it state that those freedoms & rights will be withheld from portions of the population that are disliked by some.


I'm glad you dealt with LTL's message, because I've had it with her. She usually reads only the first quarter of a message, then responds to it, but only tangentially. When she gets it in her head to say something, she'll go on and on, regardless of the fact that it's all beside the point.

Because you covered a few important points, I won't go into all the details in her message that are untrue, except that it's obvious nonsense to say that Obama supporters (whom she insists on calling obamacultists) walk in lock-step while Repubs are free to believe what they want. If she were right, I would have voted for Obama in 2012, which I didn't, and at least a few GOP congressmen would have voted with Dems on the ACA. But they all get their orders from the Koch Bros., probably, or their underlings.

Actually, all I meant to do now was to correct her. The Constitution does not promise us the rights of life, liberty, etc. It's the Declaration of Independence that makes those promises. I would also like to ask her how children can hold on to those lives they have a right to when those free-thinking Republicans, _by some strange coincidence_, all vote to cut down on food stamps and to do away with health care.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm glad you dealt with LTL's message, because I've had it with her. She usually reads only the first quarter of a message, then responds to it, but only tangentially. When she gets it in her head to say something, she'll go on and on, regardless of the fact that it's all beside the point.
> 
> Because you covered a few important points, I won't go into all the details in her message that are untrue, except that it's obvious nonsense to say that Obama supporters (whom she insists on calling obamacultists) walk in lock-step while Repubs are free to believe what they want. If she were right, I would have voted for Obama in 2012, which I didn't, and at least a few GOP congressmen would have voted with Dems on the ACA. But they all get their orders from the Koch Bros., probably, or their underlings.
> 
> Actually, all I meant to do now was to correct her. The Constitution does not promise us the rights of life, liberty, etc. It's the Declaration of Independence that makes those promises. I would also like to ask her how children can hold on to those lives they have a right to when those free-thinking Republicans, _by some strange coincidence_, all vote to cut down on food stamps and to do away with health care.


I guess her conscience thinks it's OK to deny people healthcare, food stamps, unemployment benefits, etc. I am not in lock step with the President, but she doesn't bother to find that out either---just resorts to the name-calling. No sense in trying to converse.
Time for basketball.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Al Cameron,

I am just guessing from your name and stereotypes I have about sports, that there is a 50/50 chance you can be a man??????? It would be interesting to have some male energy here, but if you are a woman, that is , needlesstosay, always wonderful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Anna: Interesting detective work. So again I repeat, to stay private, you must not say much about yourself in these threads.


I still argue that if the people aren't lying, they have nothing to fear!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I guess her conscience thinks it's OK to deny people healthcare, food stamps, unemployment benefits, etc. I am not in lock step with the President, but she doesn't bother to find that out either---just resorts to the name-calling. No sense in trying to converse.
> Time for basketball.


No sense at all. Enjoy the game.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I still argue that if the people aren't lying, they have nothing to fear!


If people were lying about you, and others believed them, wouldn't it be you who have something to fear, while the liars get away scot-free?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm glad you dealt with LTL's message, because I've had it with her. She usually reads only the first quarter of a message, then responds to it, but only tangentially. When she gets it in her head to say something, she'll go on and on, regardless of the fact that it's all beside the point.
> 
> Because you covered a few important points, I won't go into all the details in her message that are untrue, except that it's obvious nonsense to say that Obama supporters (whom she insists on calling obamacultists) walk in lock-step while Repubs are free to believe what they want. If she were right, I would have voted for Obama in 2012, which I didn't, and at least a few GOP congressmen would have voted with Dems on the ACA. But they all get their orders from the Koch Bros., probably, or their underlings.
> 
> Actually, all I meant to do now was to correct her. The Constitution does not promise us the rights of life, liberty, etc. It's the Declaration of Independence that makes those promises. I would also like to ask her how children can hold on to those lives they have a right to when those free-thinking Republicans, _by some strange coincidence_, all vote to cut down on food stamps and to do away with health care.


Your problem is you "hate" anyone who does not agree with you about everything. You "hate" all Republicans--period!

You are very hateful with me about any word written. You only hate LTL because of her intelligence.

The truth will set you free!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This is what I finished since I'm not responding to the ugly remarks on this site.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Nothing at all to do with lies. Actually from what I am learning, in our posts, we sometimes drop little bits of personal info. Someone on KP, goes thru a target person's posting, does a little bit of googling and posts information, that is, in and of itself, benign very benign.
So it is more personal stuff than lies. Like, for instance, I would hate anyone to have figured out I am a bit lazy about taking out my recyclables. 

OOOOPS!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Your problem is you "hate" anyone who does not agree with you about everything. You "hate" all Republicans--period!
> 
> You are very hateful with me about any word written. You only hate LTL because of her intelligence.
> 
> The truth will set you free!


I don't know why you say that, since you have no way of knowing. I don't hate all Republicans, though I hate what the party stands for. And you forget that I was conversing with you until you sent a very hateful message to Maid in Bedlam.

I don't hate LTL at all. I only wish she would use her intelligence more often. It's much more interesting to argue with someone thoughtful than with someone who uses the same few insults over and over.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is what I finished since I'm not responding to the ugly remarks on this site.


This is beautiful. Really beautiful.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If people were lying about you, and others believed them, wouldn't it be you who have something to fear, while the liars get away scot-free?


Oh Purl ! It took me two readings to grasp your meaning but it was truly Supreme Court material.

Point 2: PP


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Someone has too much time on her hands. While I wait for changes, I will make the first myself and not get personal here. I will only talk about my life in the Canopy.


What are you afraid of if you tell the truth!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This is beautiful. Really beautiful.


Thank you, it is nice to know you can be nice. Many thanks!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This is what I finished since I'm not responding to the ugly remarks on this site.


Your work is utterly. utterly!

Creating is the best.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Loud and clear Huck. And I am going to be doubly careful since I was made aware of the latest incident. Thanks.


I know what all of you are thinking & it could backfire as I can guarantee it will so stop!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Got it! And yes if people are complaining about the same persons, something should of course be done but maybe something is being done.


I wouldn't go to where you are thinking as same thing will be done to all of you!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I wouldn't go to where you are thinking as same thing will be done to all of you!


They don't have to do to me! I confess to everything here! In fact I will make another confession immediately:

I do not like my Aunt Morra. I have no patience for her. She is an awful bigot so my older sib will have nothing to do with her. I want the same privilege.

See Jane See! Am I telling lies? Darn no! I am being as truthful as a _______________________. Readers fill in the blank. I hate writing similes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is what I finished since I'm not responding to the ugly remarks on this site.


That is beautifully done Jane --- check out the crochet workshop starting next week. She is outstanding -- This is called trying to
stop the crazyness. I have no idea whether you are interested but if you do you are welcome.; No politics there though.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Al Cameron,
> 
> I am just guessing from your name and stereotypes I have about sports, that there is a 50/50 chance you can be a man??????? It would be interesting to have some male energy here, but if you are a woman, that is , needlesstosay, always wonderful.


I watch football, too!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is beautifully done Jane --- check out the crochet workshop starting next week. She is outstanding -- This is called trying to
> stop the crazyness. I have no idea whether you are interested but if you do you are welcome.; No politics there though.


Hello, Haven't bumped into you for a while. I need to learn how to crochet. I have played with the hooks but never got into it. I need very basic level beginner help. Is this class for people like me? :?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I watch football, too!


Me too, Al and baseball and track and field. I wonder what I am? What do you think SQM? I have a husband too but my husband could be a he or a she. ;-)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I watch football, too!


So does my daughter and her grandmother.

So I think I answered my own question. Ha Ha


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hello, Haven't bumped into you for a while. I need to learn how to crochet. I have played with the hooks but never got into it. I need very basic level beginner help. Is this class for people like me? :?


OMG! How psychic The Cheeky is! I was just thinking the same exact thing! I used to crochet but I would need a course to re-learn. Please do it and give us time to get the supplies.

Great minds......


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hello, Haven't bumped into you for a while. I need to learn how to crochet. I have played with the hooks but never got into it. I need very basic level beginner help. Is this class for people like me? :?


Hi cheeky -- there is a closed basic crochet workshop in the archives on the link below my posts. scroll down to #17 Basic crochet - and it will get you started. good workshop. All you have to do is read it . If you run into problems pm me as I crochet.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Me too, Al and baseball and track and field. I wonder what I am? What do you think SQM? I have a husband too but my husband could be a he or a she. ;-)


You are too cool by half Cheeky!

What I think is that it is good to have varied interests.

Everyone is still wondering about Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star, too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi cheeky -- there is a closed basic crochet workshop in the archives on the link below my posts. scroll down to #17 Basic crochet - and it will get you started. good workshop. All you have to do is read it . If you run into problems pm me as I crochet.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> So does my daughter and her grandmother.
> 
> So I think I answered my own question. Ha Ha


That was an easy one SQM.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi cheeky -- there is a closed basic crochet workshop in the archives on the link below my posts. scroll down to #17 Basic crochet - and it will get you started. good workshop. All you have to do is read it . If you run into problems pm me as I crochet.


Thanks Shirley. I will look it up. Nice to have run into you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That was an easy one SQM.


Yay, but the AL threw me off. I guess I feel it would be nice to have male energy here.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> OMG! How psychic The Cheeky is! I was just thinking the same exact thing! I used to crochet but I would need a course to re-learn. Please do it and give us time to get the supplies.
> 
> Great minds......


Let's get the hooks and yarn out then. I really do want to learn how. Will you read the course or are you just funning me? I'm going to do it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Serious Serious Serious

I have tons of yarn but I am not sure about a hook. I will go to the workshop now and see what it requires.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yay, but the AL threw me off. I guess I feel it would be nice to have male energy here.


I guess you'll have to wait awhile for the male energy.
I do "pump iron" three days a week, though.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I guess you'll have to wait awhile for the male energy.
> I do "pump iron" three days a week, though.


Quit bragging, Al. It's not "ladylike". Ha, ha, ha! That's me having a hearty laugh :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I guess you'll have to wait awhile for the male energy.
> I do "pump iron" three days a week, though.


No yours is certainly sufficient.

While I am here, Cheeky - I need a more advanced level than basic basic. I guess I need a quick refresher course. Maybe I will post for suggestions or go on YouTube.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Serious Serious Serious
> 
> I have tons of yarn but I am not sure about a hook. I will go to the workshop now and see what it requires.


What's taking you so long? I have lots to do and so little time. :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> No yours is certainly sufficient.
> 
> While I am here, Cheeky - I need a more advanced level than basic basic. I guess I need a quick refresher course. Maybe I will post for suggestions or go on YouTube.


Are you bragging, SQM? I will post my progress as I advance. Ask Shirley to suggest something for you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Not bragging just remembering, Cheeky!

Designer: If you read this, can you suggest a brief review crochet w.s.?

Make sure you post pics each step of the way, CB


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds good. I got my first crock pot last year and really enjoy using it. I often cook something in it overnight,


MarilynKnits said:


> Have you tried the easy beef stew with Lipton onion soup mix? Brown the meat under the broiler to cut down on fat. Put it in a slow cooker with red or gold potatoes cut into pieces the size of the pieces of meat, carrot chunks, and other veggies of choice such as turnips, parsnips, or sweet potatoes. Sprinkle a package of soup mix on top and then a 6 ounce beer. Slow cook for at least 4 hours or all day. And it is even better reheated the next day. When I worked I did this every week or two, popping it into the cooker before I left for the day and finding dinner done when I got home.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What are you afraid of if you tell the truth!


I'm afraid of people who don't tell the truth.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you, it is nice to know you can be nice. Many thanks!


Jane, it's easy to be nice about nice things. We are all able to do it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are too cool by half Cheeky!
> 
> What I think is that it is good to have varied interests.
> 
> Everyone is still wondering about Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star, too.


I'm wondering about that. What is it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too. I have a favorite team and understand the game.



alcameron said:


> I watch football, too!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I must confess, I love mornings. OOOOOPS.



SQM said:


> Nothing at all to do with lies. Actually from what I am learning, in our posts, we sometimes drop little bits of personal info. Someone on KP, goes thru a target person's posting, does a little bit of googling and posts information, that is, in and of itself, benign very benign.
> So it is more personal stuff than lies. Like, for instance, I would hate anyone to have figured out I am a bit lazy about taking out my recyclables.
> 
> OOOOPS!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm finding that we almost have to be self-policing. Share our observations and experience.



Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> isn't it all about business? Collecting numbers has become very popular and profitable. Reason for the many advertisements creeping in and popping up. A clean-up hits the pocket book.
> Hear what I am saying?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not a clue, but I'd love to know. Any ideas?



SQM said:


> Smart Huck. More people on site, more advertisers, more money for the owner. Does anyone know who is the originator of this site?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's just the higher numbers that count, not right or wrong.



Poor Purl said:


> You're saying that keeping someone who scares other people away is better for business than keeping all those others and getting rid of the perp. Right?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I opened a new topic: With Age Comes Knowledge. Love to get your views. 

A tidbit I found: Find my user name and click. List my topics & there they are. I used to try Search and could never find what I wanted.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> You keep saying "the word marriage"--why are you getting so upset about a word being applied to all romantic unions? Then you say what people "believe" is marriage, as if what some people believe should applied to all.
> 
> You then state "so why now is there such a push to loose of God given freedoms as stated in the Constitution? We have the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness." BUT then you follow up with "No where does it state that you are guaranteed anything." You contradict yourself. If those freedoms are stated as rights in the Constitution, then all citizens are guaranteed those rights. Nowhere does it state that those freedoms & rights will be withheld from portions of the population that are disliked by some.


Your apparent lack of understanding of why religious people are upset over the word marriage in my opinion is a lack of respect over their religious beliefs. It is not a romantic union, it is a covenant between a man and a women in the eyes of God, which has been the belief for centuries. With your definition, anyone going steady is in a romantic union and should be considered 'married'. That makes no sense.

Your failure to understand the difference between having a Right and a guarantee is another example of how you do not understand the Constitution. You have the God given right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. But no where does it say you are guaranteed to be happy.

Your parsing of my words was a in my opinion a feeble attempt 'handle' me and disregard anything else I had to say on the subject. But unlike yourself, I read past the first paragraph and try to understand what the person was trying to say as a whole instead of jumping on a phrase that may or may not have been as clear as the writer wanted it to be.

I do not need to have my friends jump on the band wagon like a bunch of cheerleaders or a lynch mob to have a conversation. Having the rest of your 'pack' aka obamacultists pat you on your back and applauding your attempt to rip a person's opinion and beliefs apart is so sophomoric, in my opinion. I prefer to state my opinion, stand on my own two feet, and not rely on moral support for my beliefs, because if I needed that they are not true beliefs. But if you need to have a group of people to have your back because that is necessary for you, that is okay. Just do not assume because a chorus of people don't chime in with pats on the back does not mean they do not agree with me. (hint: ever hear of email and telephones?)


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Normally, I would agree with you on this whole heartedly. However, there seem to be some out of control people from whom I would be concerned about stalking. Always a few nuts in the pot of honey.



Janeway said:


> I still argue that if the people aren't lying, they have nothing to fear!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not bragging just remembering, Cheeky!
> 
> Designer: If you read this, can you suggest a brief review crochet w.s.?
> 
> Make sure you post pics each step of the way, CB


I just posted - there is a basic crochet workshop which is #17 closed workshop- you are welcome to go and read it - just click on the link under any of my posts and scroll down.

It gives you instructions for each of the stitches. there is also the stashbuster bag workshop #5 workshop, which is a good one to practice your crochet. There are also a couple of other basic crochets classes #24, #27 *Moving along with crochet , (it is good to learn some basics but more advan ced than # l7.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Your apparent lack of understanding of why religious people are upset over the word marriage in my opinion is a lack of respect over their religious beliefs. It is not a romantic union, it is a covenant between a man and a women in the eyes of God, which has been the belief for centuries. With your definition, anyone going steady is in a romantic union and should be considered 'married'. That makes no sense.
> 
> Your failure to understand the difference between having a Right and a guarantee is another example of how you do not understand the Constitution. You have the God given right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. But no where does it say you are guaranteed to be happy.
> 
> ...


Marriage is not a sacrament to everyone. My opinions are my own. And it is my opinion that you have a lot of hatred in your heart to have to use the word "obamacultist" to refer to everyone who doesn't hold your views. Every single post of yours! Shall everyone answer in kind? If I use epithets, I am vulgar, according to you and your ilk.
Check out the Declaration of Independence.
If the odds are stacked against you from the day of your birth, there's less opportunity to pursue happiness. Do you get it yet?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just posted - there is a basic crochet workshop which is #17 closed workshop- you are welcome to go and read it - just click on the link under any of my posts and scroll down.
> 
> It gives you instructions for each of the stitches. there is also the stashbuster bag workshop #5 workshop, which is a good one to practice your crochet. There are also a couple of other basic crochets classes #24, #27 *Moving along with crochet , (it is good to learn some basics but more advan ced than # l7.


Thanks Designer. I used to crochet so 17 was too basic. I will look up the other numbers. You are like our librarian here. 
Designer - do you know who the owner of this site is?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Marriage is not a sacrament to everyone."

As one will find out in the divorce court.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Your apparent lack of understanding of why religious people are upset over the word marriage in my opinion is a lack of respect over their religious beliefs. It is not a romantic union, it is a covenant between a man and a women in the eyes of God, which has been the belief for centuries. With your definition, anyone going steady is in a romantic union and should be considered 'married'. That makes no sense.


Again, you put your own beliefs over those of others--a lack of respect according to you. And it has not been "the" belief, it has been "a" belief.



> Your failure to understand the difference between having a Right and a guarantee is another example of how you do not understand the Constitution. You have the God given right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. But no where does it say you are guaranteed to be happy.


No, no one is guaranteed to be happy, but we are guaranteed the right to the pursuit of happiness. You and those like you would deny that right to others simply because they are not marching lockstep with your beliefs.



> Your parsing of my words was a in my opinion a feeble attempt 'handle' me and disregard anything else I had to say on the subject. But unlike yourself, I read past the first paragraph and try to understand what the person was trying to say as a whole instead of jumping on a phrase that may or may not have been as clear as the writer wanted it to be.


I have no desire to "handle" you. It's called a conversation. But then, you would rather sermonize or lecture, so you might not know the difference.



> I do not need to have my friends jump on the band wagon like a bunch of cheerleaders or a lynch mob to have a conversation. Having the rest of your 'pack' aka obamacultists pat you on your back and applauding your attempt to rip a person's opinion and beliefs apart is so sophomoric, in my opinion. I prefer to state my opinion, stand on my own two feet, and not rely on moral support for my beliefs, because if I needed that they are not true beliefs. But if you need to have a group of people to have your back because that is necessary for you, that is okay. Just do not assume because a chorus of people don't chime in with pats on the back does not mean they do not agree with me. (hint: ever hear of email and telephones?)


And there's the lecturing & sermonizing again, complete with put-downs. I'm so happy for you that you are receiving the emails and phone calls that help bolster your beliefs. It must be a true comfort to you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

*The vile message KPG wrote about SQM, me, and my "hubby" is still where it always was.*

I know of at least 4 people in addition to me who reported it to Admin on Saturday. I wrote Admin on Sunday to ask what was being done about it, but they have yet to respond. Now it's Monday, and it's still out there and visible.

I don't understand why they choose to keep a false and anti-Semitic message open to the public eye, with a member's real name, unless they see nothing wrong with it. In that case, this is obviously not the place for me or my co-religionists. It's a place where disturbed individuals can say any foul thing they want and get away with it.

I can guess at Admin's motive, but then I'd be punished for saying what appears to be the truth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> And there's the lecturing & sermonizing again, complete with put-downs. I'm so happy for you that you are receiving the emails and phone calls that help bolster your beliefs. It must be a true comfort to you.


Why is she not allowed to post how she feels? You all seem to do the same thing. What makes you so self righteous. When did you feel that only you and your friends can say what you want?

Why is only your group that can say anything?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> *The vile message KPG wrote about SQM, me, and my "hubby" is still where it always was.*
> 
> I know of at least 4 people in addition to me who reported it to Admin on Saturday. I wrote Admin on Sunday to ask what was being done about it, but they have yet to respond. Now it's Monday, and it's still out there and visible.
> 
> ...


she said nothing that you all have posted. I nor anyone I know except for that person T have said anything about your beliefs.
But boy can your crowd go after anyone who do not believe as you do.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> she said nothing that you all have posted. I nor anyone I know except for that person T have said anything about your beliefs.
> But boy can your crowd go after anyone who do not believe as you do.


I'll send you a PM with KPG's message. If you believe it to be true, then you should recognize your own bigotry.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I hadn't noticed before, but KPG is listed as "suspended." You know, the way damemary was when she accidentally posted repeat messages.

So she'll be back in a week or two, but her message will apparently remain forever. I certainly won't.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You admitted it was your "real" name. If you would have ignored the post, no one else would have known it was. Now we all know. One person on this thread called me a liar, She was the liar, and many on here laughed about it. The admin did nothing. Why are you special?


That is what I wondered. Maybe because you didn't turn her in. When someone reveals their life it will be exposed on an open forum.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

KPG this is for you!http://www.tpnn.com/2014/03/31/obamacare-website-goes-down-on-deadline-day/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll send you a PM with KPG's message. If you believe it to be true, then you should recognize your own bigotry.


I got your pm and how does that make me a bigot? I have never never said anything to you about your faith. But you and your ilk seem to feel its should be a free for all with name calling and put downs of my faith.

I feel that KPG only put on here what you and the others have posted about your own lives.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Your apparent lack of understanding of why religious people are upset over the word marriage in my opinion is a lack of respect over their religious beliefs. It is not a romantic union, it is a covenant between a man and a women in the eyes of God, which has been the belief for centuries. With your definition, anyone going steady is in a romantic union and should be considered 'married'. That makes no sense.
> 
> Your failure to understand the difference between having a Right and a guarantee is another example of how you do not understand the Constitution. You have the God given right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. But no where does it say you are guaranteed to be happy.
> 
> ...


lovethelake
you could never survive without your comrades. We however are extremely independent creatures. The cultists are you. We have freed ourselves from such bondage as we matured.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janet by saying you have message the people who put adds on here. You have to know that without these add's there would be no KP for you to even post. How silly can you get?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You admitted it was your "real" name. If you would have ignored the post, no one else would have known it was. Now we all know. One person on this thread called me a liar, She was the liar, and many on here laughed about it. The admin did nothing. Why are you special?


I'm not special. The lie that she told was not just about me but about Jews in general, conflating them with White Supremacy. Or didn't you notice that. You had to put up with someone saying you weren't a fundamentalist; so SQM and I (no matter what name is used) have to put up with being called anti-Christian and White/Jewish Supremacists. If you think it's the same, then you're not as bright as I thought you were.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janet by saying you have message the people who put adds on here. You have to know that without these add's there would be no KP for you to even post. How silly can you get?


Janet is suspended So is jelun.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I got your pm and how does that make me a bigot? I have never never said anything to you about your faith. But you and your ilk seem to feel its should be a free for all with name calling and put downs of my faith.
> 
> I feel that KPG only put on here what you and the others have posted about your own lives.


This is not true and you know it. Anyone who would dig for personal information of another member is (at the very least) not to be trusted. What kind of mind would be doing that? Does that sound very Christian? People who profess their faith should not be devious and underhanded. Christianity is about loving your neighbor, is it not? It is not a "put down" of faith, but rather a "put down" of not exemplifying the faith. There is a big difference.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you could never survive without your comrades. We however are extremely independent creatures. The cultists are you. We have freed ourselves from such bondage as we matured.


As usual Huck, you claim that your free, and independent. Then why do you feel the need to follow your group around to post the same words that are simular to what your group has posted?

So that being said I would think you are calling people cultists applys to you to. But then sometime I think you have blinders on. You only see what you want to see and only read what you want to read. Then twist it around leaving out what you can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This is not true and you know it. Anyone who would dig for personal information of another member is (at the very least) not to be trusted. What kind of mind would be doing that? Does that sound very Christian? People who profess their faith should not be devious and underhanded. Christianity is about loving your neighbor, is it not? It is not a "put down" of faith, but rather a "put down" of not exemplifying the faith. There is a big difference.


The same kind of mind that your group has used. I remember a while back that someone in your group publish my name on KP. So how is that any different. I would think that one or more of you have done the same thing.

No when some on here have and you know they have put down my faith, Joey's faith, Bumpkins faith, that does not count right Al? Bumpkin has taken it more so then I. She has done nothing to deserve what your group has done. So show me how that is different please?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I got your pm and how does that make me a bigot? I have never never said anything to you about your faith. But you and your ilk seem to feel its should be a free for all with name calling and put downs of my faith.
> 
> I feel that KPG only put on here what you and the others have posted about your own lives.


I said that *if you believe what KPG said, you are a bigot.*

As to me and "my ilk," some of us are Christians, some are Jews, some are Deists, some are atheists, and we all have different views on religion. Your problem is that you don't take the time to tell us apart.

And when have I ever said anything wrong about your faith? I've criticized people who say they're Christians but don't behave like Christians; I'm surprised that you think they're okay. I've also said that what you call the Old Testament was not written to prophesy the coming of Jesus; it is the founding document of the Jewish people to this day. You might see those as criticism of Christianity, but I don't think anyone would who gave them any thought.

KPG put on here what I posted about my own life? That I'm a White Supremacist who wants to get rid of all Christians. Do you really believe I ever said that?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janet is suspended So is jelun.


CB
I know you get what I mean when I say the objection isn't to Christianity but the problem people (Christians and non-Christians alike) cause when they make a big display (talk) of being Christian and believing in the Bible and then act and speak viciously against people who disagree with them and/or people who are of another faith.
The "love thy neighbor" rule is sorely lacking if a professed Christian posts anti-Semitic or anti-Muslim or anti-any religion stuff. That act is lnot Christian-like.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shameful.



Poor Purl said:


> *The vile message KPG wrote about SQM, me, and my "hubby" is still where it always was.*
> 
> I know of at least 4 people in addition to me who reported it to Admin on Saturday. I wrote Admin on Sunday to ask what was being done about it, but they have yet to respond. Now it's Monday, and it's still out there and visible.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps then your group will post their own real names, along with some lies crazies will take offense to. Then just sit back and wait for a knock on the door.



theyarnlady said:


> she said nothing that you all have posted. I nor anyone I know except for that person T have said anything about your beliefs.
> But boy can your crowd go after anyone who do not believe as you do.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The same kind of mind that your group has used. I remember a while back that someone in your group publish my name on KP. So how is that any different. I would think that one or more of you have done the same thing.
> 
> No when some on here have and you know they have put down my faith, Joey's faith, Bumpkins faith, that does not count right Al? Bumpkin has taken it more so then I. She has done nothing to deserve what your group has done. So show me how that is different please?


I did not know that your real surname was posted. That was totally wrong and I have never posted anyone's name.
Is "putting down" anything that someone else holds dear right? Or does just "religion" fall into that category? If you or anyone continuously calls me an obamacultist or purposely assigns epithets to the president and his wife is that Christian behavior? I'm just asking.
Again, if a person strongly professes Christian beliefs and continuously behaves in an anti-Christian manner, s/he opens herself up to criticism.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Janet by saying you have message the people who put adds on here. You have to know that without these add's there would be no KP for you to even post. How silly can you get?


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I went to find a Christian-themed smiley for you, and look what was on http://www.thechristianidentityforum.net/index.php?/topic/323-yes-we-have-more-smilies/
> 
> "Greedy, grasping, greasy :jew:"
> 
> Alive and well, my dear, alive and well.


This is the ugly post you posted. So how are you blaming anyone but yourselves. You made fun of Jews by posting this. Christian are for Jews. Jesus was a Jew.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You admitted it was your "real" name. If you would have ignored the post, no one else would have known it was. Now we all know. One person on this thread called me a liar, She was the liar, and many on here laughed about it. The admin did nothing. Why are you special?


Is posting someone's personal information equal to calling someone a liar?should either of those things be done by a Christian?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is the ugly post you posted. So how are you blaming anyone but yourselves. You made fun of Jews by posting this. Christian are for Jews. Jesus was a Jew.


CB
This was posted as an example of something on an alleged Christian forum. This is not the more recent post that people are talking about.

I'm letting people know that I'm leaving to do some errands and not because I want to be out of this conversation---just in case I'm accused of this, as I have been in the past.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> CB
> This was posted as an example of something on an alleged Christian forum. This is not the more recent post that people are talking about.
> 
> I'm letting people know that I'm leaving to do some errands and not because I want to be out of this conversation---just in case I'm accused of this, as I have been in the past.


That was no Christian forum and all of you know it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO from this day forth, it would be most effective not to attempt to refute each other. Open-minded members can hold discussions among themselves but challenges against other group will stand alone. 

This cannot be enforced any more than has been tried. However this will make it obvious who's lying and baiting the other.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> IMHO from this day forth, it would be most effective not to attempt to refute each other. Open-minded members can hold discussions among themselves but challenges against other group will stand alone.
> 
> This cannot be enforced any more than has been tried. However this will make it obvious who's lying and baiting the other.


huh?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was no Christian forum and all of you know it.


We know it *now*, but when I clicked on a link in Google and landed on the page with what I quoted, I was shocked. I didn't know whether the site was Christian or not; I only knew it was anti-Semitic.

But KPG then claimed that it was a site created by Jews. This is even more of a lie than thinking it was a Christian site.

How come you all can find insults and nastiness in every single thing I and my friends say, while the real insults and nastiness that your friends pile on us seem not to enter your consciousness?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> IMHO from this day forth, it would be most effective not to attempt to refute each other. Open-minded members can hold discussions among themselves but challenges against other group will stand alone.
> 
> This cannot be enforced any more than has been tried. However this will make it obvious who's lying and baiting the other.


Sounds good to me, unless I'm accused of something I've never said or done.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I understand perfectly how violated you feel. We're with you. Please do anything you need to to feel safe. No one with a brain cell would ever think those lies have any degree of truth. It's bad enough phishing and publishing private information.



Poor Purl said:


> Sounds good to me, unless I'm accused of something I've never said or done.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I may once have thought that, too. But since she went to the trouble of finding out my real name, and using it in public messages, I can only imagine what further nastiness she has in store. And now that she's brought my husband into it, it's obvious that she's capable of anything EXCEPT being a bit nicer.


If you had just ignored this, no one would have any idea what or whom she was talking about. You harmed yourself by pointing it out and making a big deal of it. I had to go back and find out what you guys were talking about. If you had remained silent, no one would have ever known. So blame yourself! You broadcasted it!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I understand perfectly how violated you feel. We're with you. Please do anything you need to to feel safe. No one with a brain cell would ever think those lies have any degree of truth. It's bad enough phishing and publishing private information.


Not everyone around here has a brain cell.

I wish I had learned early not to wrestle with a pig. I got dirty, and I bet the pig is enjoying it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> If you had just ignored this, no one would have any idea what or whom she was talking about. You harmed yourself by pointing it out and making a big deal of it. I had to go back and find out what you guys were talking about. If you had remained silent, no one would have ever known. So blame yourself! You broadcasted it!


You're right. It's all my bad. Thanks for the free advice.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> *The vile message KPG wrote about SQM, me, and my "hubby" is still where it always was.*
> 
> I know of at least 4 people in addition to me who reported it to Admin on Saturday. I wrote Admin on Sunday to ask what was being done about it, but they have yet to respond. Now it's Monday, and it's still out there and visible.
> 
> ...


I usually don't get answers on the weekend-- although I think someone drops by in some cases-- You will likely hear - or see that it is removed - I find them good, if they feel there is a legitimate problem. Actually I have found them quite good to deal with as long as you don't 'take them on' - I find if I am civil and don't use them indiscrimately they are good to deal with.

My dealings are different than in this case- but I would be surprised if they don't deal with it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:



> If you had just ignored this, no one would have any idea what or whom she was talking about. You harmed yourself by pointing it out and making a big deal of it. I had to go back and find out what you guys were talking about. If you had remained silent, no one would have ever known. So blame yourself! You broadcasted it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> she said nothing that you all have posted. I nor anyone I know except for that person T have said anything about your beliefs.
> But boy can your crowd go after anyone who do not believe as you do.


(I am having a little bit of trouble figuring out what you are implying.)

So I hope I am responding correctly.

We are not criticizing anyone's religious beliefs. We just will not stand by and let anyone's beliefs be bashed or let someone make totally unpleasant comments about religions. That is what is being discussed and reported to Admin.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Not everyone around here has a brain cell.
> 
> I wish I had learned early not to wrestle with a pig. I got dirty, and I bet the pig is enjoying it.


Enough with the pity party. You and your friends were looking for a fight. You got what you wanted and lost. That's what happens in a fight. Move on and learn from it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I got your pm and how does that make me a bigot? I have never never said anything to you about your faith. But you and your ilk seem to feel its should be a free for all with name calling and put downs of my faith.
> 
> I feel that KPG only put on here what you and the others have posted about your own lives.


As an Ilk, when have I ever spoken against your faith? i don't even know what it is.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janet is suspended So is jelun.


Why? What did she do? How do you get suspended?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you could never survive without your comrades. We however are extremely independent creatures. The cultists are you. We have freed ourselves from such bondage as we matured.


That's right Huckleberry, you and your friends are so independent that you all group together and go into attack mode. Past posts on KP can prove that you and your friends pick one person at a time and have your bully party. Yes, that is a sure sign of your maturity.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is the ugly post you posted. So how are you blaming anyone but yourselves. You made fun of Jews by posting this. Christian are for Jews. Jesus was a Jew.


Country Bumpkins
you NEVER get it, do you. Need to draw some pictures I guess.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's right Huckleberry, you and your friends are so independent that you all group together and go into attack mode. Past posts on KP can prove that you and your friends pick one person at a time and have your bully party. Yes, that is a sure sign of your maturity.


soloweygirl
learn about maturity and then respond. Maturity has one goal and you have not discovered that as yet. We luckily have and therefore are reaching the same conclusions. I know, maturing is very hard, almost impossible for some folks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Why? What did she do? How do you get suspended?


SQM
hard to figure out suspensions, they seem so lopsided.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Enough with the pity party. You and your friends were looking for a fight. You got what you wanted and lost. That's what happens in a fight. Move on and learn from it.


soloweygirl
the pot calling the kettle black. My oh my.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> hard to figure out suspensions, they seem so lopsided.


Huck - whatever you understand about suspensions, please share.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I usually don't get answers on the weekend-- although I think someone drops by in some cases-- You will likely hear - or see that it is removed - I find them good, if they feel there is a legitimate problem. Actually I have found them quite good to deal with as long as you don't 'take them on' - I find if I am civil and don't use them indiscrimately they are good to deal with.
> 
> My dealings are different than in this case- but I would be surprised if they don't deal with it.


I have no choice but to wait and see. I'll try to be good.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Enough with the pity party. You and your friends were looking for a fight. You got what you wanted and lost. That's what happens in a fight. Move on and learn from it.


If I go, you'll probably go, too. You once said you'd been born Jewish; if you haven't converted by now, you're part of the White Jewish Supremacy movement that KPG made up.

Did you even see what we're talking about. What did I want that I got? For a very disturbed individual to spend who knows how much time trying to find my name? For her to spread the lie that Jews run the White Supremacy movement? Or did you skip that part?

I know, I know, she's great. A great big blob of anti-Semitism and who knows what other bigoted beliefs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> you NEVER get it, do you. Need to draw some pictures I guess.


She seems to think nobody is to blame but the target of the hate. That her friends are entitled to say whatever they want, but the rest of us are the abusers. That whatever her friends do, that's okay because they are forgiven, while non-Christians have no such possibility and therefore deserve what they get.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Enough with the pity party. You and your friends were looking for a fight. You got what you wanted and lost. That's what happens in a fight. Move on and learn from it.


I've learned a lot from it. I've learned that you are so weak and/or insensitive that you'll go on a Domestic Violence thread crying about abuse because one or two people said mildly negative things about you and your friends without naming anyone. I've learned that fighting fair isn't the way to do things - what I have to do is make up foul accusations and then pretend I never said them. I've also learned that you and your pals have no problem responding to and pontificating about messages you've never even seen and supporting beliefs that are not just false but defamatory.

If I ask whether all the above makes you proud, would you answer truthfully?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> hard to figure out suspensions, they seem so lopsided.


Yes Ingried tell her how you got suspended .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She seems to think nobody is to blame but the target of the hate. That her friends are entitled to say whatever they want, but the rest of us are the abusers. That whatever her friends do, that's okay because they are forgiven, while non-Christians have no such possibility and therefore deserve what they get.


You can't say what I am thinking.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:



> Yes Ingried tell her how you got suspended .


Again with the multiple personalities. Do you have a single original thought?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can't say what I am thinking.


Of course I can. You let people know what you're thinking by who your friends are and how you deal with those outside your circle. And in my case that the target of bigotry is to blame because the shock of seeing a graphically bigoted message caused me to lose judgment and post it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was no Christian forum and all of you know it.


I had no knowledge of what the term "Christian Identity" meant and no knowledge about the Christian Identity forum.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's right Huckleberry, you and your friends are so independent that you all group together and go into attack mode. Past posts on KP can prove that you and your friends pick one person at a time and have your bully party. Yes, that is a sure sign of your maturity.


This goes both ways. Witness the appearance of you and your friends today after not having been here for days. A mob appeared blaming the victim for the "crime."


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I've learned a lot from it. I've learned that you are so weak and/or insensitive that you'll go on a Domestic Violence thread crying about abuse because one or two people said mildly negative things about you and your friends without naming anyone. I've learned that fighting fair isn't the way to do things - what I have to do is make up foul accusations and then pretend I never said them. I've also learned that you and your pals have no problem responding to and pontificating about messages you've never even seen and supporting beliefs that are not just false but defamatory.
> 
> If I ask whether all the above makes you proud, would you answer truthfully?


The same can be asked of you and your actions.

I'm guilty of at least 3/4 of what you posted. No, it doesn't make me proud. I can also see that you wouldn't answer it truthfully because you don't consider what you say and do as anything other than mildly negative. As long as that's how you view responses to others, you will not be truthful.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The same can be asked of you and your actions.
> 
> I'm guilty of at least 3/4 of what you posted. No, it doesn't make me proud. I can also see that you wouldn't answer it truthfully because you don't consider what you say and do as anything other than mildly negative. As long as that's how you view responses to others, you will not be truthful.


Solo, give it up, because they have no idea how to respond without anger in their writing. They can only accuse people, call them racists or anti-sematic, use vile language and text abbreviations because they lack the vocabulary to write with a civil tone, and on and on and on. What they do not realize is that when they give out personal information (such as foundations that spouces start or work for) they have exposed themselves, not the other way around. That what they write here is in the public domain and one should never assume that what is said here will not be repeated out there. Maybe some of the actresses, waitresses, psychologists...... should have some of their posts copied and sent to their employers so that the business could decide if this is the type of person they want to employ. Maybe some of their posts should be copied and sent to the advertisers to see if this is a site they want to support. This is what they said they did to one of my friends, so should they be surprised if it happened to them? Of course I would not do that because it is a waste of my time and energy and I am not a mean spirited person looking to harm anyone. But what they do not realize is the concept of karma and that what goes around comes around. Meaning that their constant complaining and reporting their righteous indignation to KP's administration for frivolous and unwarranted reasons could be turned around on them. I am sure that a great many of their comments could be copied out of context and it would reflect poorly on them.

But it is curious that someone was on line when I posted this morning that has attempted to call me out and put me in place did not respond until his/her friends came on line so the could do a group wailing and beating of their breasts about how cruel some of us are. Rarely do they respond without allies also on line to pat them on their backs and cheer them on because they can not stand alone with their opinions, in my opinion. But then have accused me of similar actions which is not the case at all.

Oh well, it is what it is. And we all have choices to read, post or follow a thread or not to do that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The same can be asked of you and your actions.
> 
> I'm guilty of at least 3/4 of what you posted. No, it doesn't make me proud. I can also see that you wouldn't answer it truthfully because you don't consider what you say and do as anything other than mildly negative. As long as that's how you view responses to others, you will not be truthful.


I see you still haven't shaken the habit of telling people what they think, based on nothing. I've written quite a few nasty messages, but almost all have been responses to nasty messages sent to me.

I did think the two messages you saw on DV were mildly negative, and they were also general, not specific. Here's the first:


Cindy S said:


> Does anyone besides me find it odd that the women of the right with whom we all spar periodically have nothing to say in support of the victims of domestic violence?


 Abusive? Really? It's just asking a question, which simply points out your absence, but since it's from a Liberal, you find it abusive.

And here's the second, and last:


NJG said:


> I think they feel that it is beneath them, that it happens to "those people" and doesn't concern them. It is that holier than thou attitude I find so many of them have. If it has happened to them, it is something they would never admit.


Find the abuse here. Holier than thou attitude? Shucks, have you read any of your own messages about people on welfare or Medicaid or Unemployment? They're the definition of "holier than thou."

I'm not proud of calling anyone an idiot or a moron - these words weren't even in my lexicon before I got here until I was called a mental defective for I can't even remember what, except that neither I nor you nor most of our friends are mental defectives.

I don't think I've posted lies about other people, except possibly when I called you racist, which I can't be certain about one way or the other - though many have been posted about me. I'm embarrassed about how I treat Yarnie, Janey, and CB because they don't know how to fight with words. Still, I lose my temper when they get nasty and hateful, which they eventually do.

I'm especially not proud of letting KPG goad me into saying things better left unsaid. If she hadn't known I was Jewish, she probably wouldn't have gone after me as she did, and we would all have been better off. You must feel lucky that she lets you play in her sandbox. (Okay, snarky, but I'm responding to a snarky message and have managed to keep it in check for this long.) I don't know what else to confess to; if I've left anything out that you can actually point to (no more mind-reading, please), I'll consider it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Solo, give it up, because they have no idea how to respond without anger in their writing. They can only accuse people, call them racists or anti-sematic, use vile language and text abbreviations because they lack the vocabulary to write with a civil tone, and on and on and on.


 Really? You who know only a few words, like "obamacultists" or AOW accuse others of not writing in a civil tone?

Don't you think I have a right to be angry when someone accuses me of organizing a nonexistent Jewish Supremacy group and, in fact, brings my "hubby" (a word I'd never use about my husband without throwing up first) into it. And claims that White Supremacy is Jewish-led, when those people would rather see all Jews dead. This doesn't strike you as anti-Semitic? Maybe you should ask your priest, who probably has a much better handle on these things than you have.

Never mind. You never read this far into a message anyway, so why should I bother writing?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/30/1288456/-Open-Letter-Meme-To-Hobby-Lobby?detail=email#

A mild response to Helly Lobby.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As usual Huck, you claim that your free, and independent. Then why do you feel the need to follow your group around to post the same words that are simular to what your group has posted?
> 
> So that being said I would think you are calling people cultists applys to you to. But then sometime I think you have blinders on. You only see what you want to see and only read what you want to read. Then twist it around leaving out what you can.


You really think Huckleberry is a cultist? The definition, succinctly put, is "cultist - a member of an unorthodox cult who generally lives outside of conventional society under the direction of a charismatic leader" (Based on WordNet 3.0, Farlex clipart collection. © 2003-2012 Princeton University) Don't know what your definition is.

She expresses her independent thoughts. Sometimes she agrees with this one, sometimes that one, and sometimes she tosses out a new angle regarding an issue. The only cult she seems to belong to is that of independent thinkers.

There are times I agree with her perspective, other times I do not, but I appreciate and respect her and numerous other people's thoughtful concepts. I do not appreciate the people who deprecate others for the sake of being negative. Perhaps they just like to stir the pot and see what burnt stuff comes up from the bottom? They also make terrible mothers in law.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Really? You who know only a few words, like "obamacultists" or AOW accuse others of not writing in a civil tone?
> 
> Don't you think I have a right to be angry when someone accuses me of organizing a nonexistent Jewish Supremacy group and, in fact, brings my "hubby" (a word I'd never use about my husband without throwing up first) into it. And claims that White Supremacy is Jewish-led, when those people would rather see all Jews dead. This doesn't strike you as anti-Semitic? Maybe you should ask your priest, who probably has a much better handle on these things than you have.
> 
> Never mind. You never read this far into a message anyway, so why should I bother writing?


How did they know about your spouse? You must have written something. Don' know about the WS is Jewish led topic, I rarely click on links unless I know the site. A tad worried about viruses if you want to know the truth. But I know that I hopefully not react with anger. I might express my concern over something being falsely misrepresented about my faith, but vindictiveness not my style. I would probably show facts about how the comment was wrong. But in reality, feelings are not facts and you can't argue over feelings. When one tries to argue feelings and not facts one tends to come across as out of control, irrational, and a screaming shrew. None of which would gain anyone's respect or encourage them to learn the other side.

Obamacutists, guess it could be offensive, but so is RWN. To be honest I made it up one morning and so many people went crazy I found it hilarious. Did you ever see me react to RWNs? Nope. Did you see me react in an out of control manner when I was told by a non-Catholic that being a Republican is a violation of my faith? Nope. Have I ever sworn, dropped the f'bomb, use texting abbreviations to represent swearing or foul language to express myself? Nope. And if you would look over the language patterns and word choices of many of the Democrats' posts VS the Republican posts I have concluded there is more anger in the former than the latter. I also believe that many on the Democratic side have stated or inferred their ages in posts, so they are older than some of us. So put it all together and you have a group of angry old women. (Which I have stated that never in my life have I encountered women of their age with such terrible anger issues or vile language in my life and that is the absolute truth)

So, I try to remember that knee-jerk emotionally charged language is a waste of time and energy. Not to mention that when I read such rantings I find it hilarious and feel a sense that my friends have hit a home run and really got under your skin. Just wanted you to know.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> You really think Huckleberry is a cultist? The definition, succinctly put, is "cultist - a member of an unorthodox cult who generally lives outside of conventional society under the direction of a charismatic leader" (Based on WordNet 3.0, Farlex clipart collection. © 2003-2012 Princeton University) Don't know what your definition is.
> 
> She expresses her independent thoughts. Sometimes she agrees with this one, sometimes that one, and sometimes she tosses out a new angle regarding an issue. The only cult she seems to belong to is that of independent thinkers.
> 
> There are times I agree with her perspective, other times I do not, but I appreciate and respect her and numerous other people's thoughtful concepts. I do not appreciate the people who deprecate others for the sake of being negative. Perhaps they just like to stir the pot and see what burnt stuff comes up from the bottom? They also make terrible mothers in law.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or maybe the pig went to the slaughterhouse.



Poor Purl said:


> Not everyone around here has a brain cell.
> 
> I wish I had learned early not to wrestle with a pig. I got dirty, and I bet the pig is enjoying it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> - - - - -
> KPG put on here what I posted about my own life? That I'm a White Supremacist who wants to get rid of all Christians. Do you really believe I ever said that?


Oh, Poor Purl and everybody else. You know why KPG said that. It is a figment of her tortured mind, it is what she wants to believe. I am sure that if she ever met us in person she would feel the tops of our heads. By the by, I had that happen to me at my second teaching position. One of the 4th graders asked if she could feel my hair (this after I came back from an excused leave for Rosh Hashana). What the heck, why not? It was clean. After she did, her eyes opened wide and she exclaimed surprise that I did not have horns. This a 9 year old. Yes, they have to be carefully taught.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ask kpg...oh, she may be unavailable.



SQM said:


> Why? What did she do? How do you get suspended?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're right. It's all my bad. Thanks for the free advice.


Yup. advice is worth what you pay for it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why is kpg suspended then?



soloweygirl said:


> Enough with the pity party. You and your friends were looking for a fight. You got what you wanted and lost. That's what happens in a fight. Move on and learn from it.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Why is she not allowed to post how she feels? You all seem to do the same thing. What makes you so self righteous. When did you feel that only you and your friends can say what you want?
> 
> Why is only your group that can say anything?


Of course she can post how she feels. But she shouldn't be surprised when she gets answers. BTW, I don't have a "group."


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Solo, give it up, because they have no idea how to respond without anger in their writing. They can only accuse people, call them racists or anti-sematic, use vile language and text abbreviations because they lack the vocabulary to write with a civil tone, and on and on and on. What they do not realize is that when they give out personal information (such as foundations that spouces start or work for) they have exposed themselves, not the other way around. That what they write here is in the public domain and one should never assume that what is said here will not be repeated out there. Maybe some of the actresses, waitresses, psychologists...... should have some of their posts copied and sent to their employers so that the business could decide if this is the type of person they want to employ. Maybe some of their posts should be copied and sent to the advertisers to see if this is a site they want to support. This is what they said they did to one of my friends, so should they be surprised if it happened to them? Of course I would not do that because it is a waste of my time and energy and I am not a mean spirited person looking to harm anyone. But what they do not realize is the concept of karma and that what goes around comes around. Meaning that their constant complaining and reporting their righteous indignation to KP's administration for frivolous and unwarranted reasons could be turned around on them. I am sure that a great many of their comments could be copied out of context and it would reflect poorly on them.
> 
> But it is curious that someone was on line when I posted this morning that has attempted to call me out and put me in place did not respond until his/her friends came on line so the could do a group wailing and beating of their breasts about how cruel some of us are. Rarely do they respond without allies also on line to pat them on their backs and cheer them on because they can not stand alone with their opinions, in my opinion. But then have accused me of similar actions which is not the case at all.
> 
> Oh well, it is what it is. And we all have choices to read, post or follow a thread or not to do that.


This accusation of acting as a mob could be said of your friends, too. I had errands to run this morning and made a point of saying so because I knew what would be coming from your end. All your friends suddenly appeared this am, probably summoned by PM or email. You also accuse people of using epithets when you use "obamacultist" in almost every post. It just doesn't work to be accusatory when you say worse things while professing how good and religious you are. Who can believe you about anything?
You're pathetic! (A line I learned from you)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

From the online Merriam-Webster

Full Definition of SEMATIC

: serving as a warning of danger used of conspicuous colors of a poisonous or noxious animal


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How did they know about your spouse? You must have written something. Don' know about the WS is Jewish led topic, I rarely click on links unless I know the site. A tad worried about viruses if you want to know the truth. But I know that I hopefully not react with anger. I might express my concern over something being falsely misrepresented about my faith, but vindictiveness not my style.


Hold it. You don't even know what KPG's message said, and what it was in response to, do you? She didn't just falsely represent "my faith," she stated more than once that the website where I found anti-semitic writing was run by Jews, who are White Supremacists. I tried telling her rather calmly that it couldn't possibly be true, because White Supremacists place Jews among the Mud People (i.e., the inferior ones) and no Jew would have put something so anti-Semitic out there for the public to see.

She responded by telling SQM not to forget her lunch with me (???) and to sign something about the Jewish Supremacist group that I, with my husband's help (yes, I have admitted being married, like so many others here), was starting. This was so far from anything I've ever done that I couldn't believe even _she_ would write it unless she thought it was true. Of course, she demonstrates that she's not anti-Semitic because she loves many Jews: not just Jesus, but Moses, David, Abraham,..., all of them dead for 2-3,000 years. This is her proof.


> I would probably show facts about how the comment was wrong. But in reality, feelings are not facts and you can't argue over feelings. When one tries to argue feelings and not facts one tends to come across as out of control, irrational, and a screaming shrew. None of which would gain anyone's respect or encourage them to learn the other side.


Again, you give your opinion without knowing the facts. Well, why should you take the time to learn the truth when you already know all the answers? I didn't get out of control, or irrational; I did point out that I now know what kind of Christian she is: the anti-Semitic kind, and went and reported the message to Admin, without paying any more attention to KPG.



> Obamacutists, guess it could be offensive, but so is RWN. To be honest I made it up one morning and so many people went crazy I found it hilarious. Did you ever see me react to RWNs? Nope. Did you see me react in an out of control manner when I was told by a non-Catholic that being a Republican is a violation of my faith? Nope. Have I ever sworn, dropped the f'bomb, use texting abbreviations to represent swearing or foul language to express myself? Nope. And if you would look over the language patterns and word choices of many of the Democrats' posts VS the Republican posts I have concluded there is more anger in the former than the latter.


You seem to see anger where it doesn't exist; it's probably your own anger that clouds your vision. I've pointed that out to you several times, but without reading my message you couldn't possibly see my point.

Which is: we have nothing to be angry about these days. Obamacare is going ahead smoothly, even though you refuse to admit it. Roe v. Wade is still the law, even though the GOP is trying to destroy it piece by piece (but not in my state, and it didn't work in your state, either). The guy most of us voted for was re-elected by a very safe margin. In fact, we're happy with the way things are. You people, on the other hand, would like to impeach Obama for doing things all presidents do, like playing golf less often than most or taking far fewer vacations than his predecessor. You've tried how many times to kill Obamacare without any effect?, except that money that should be going to Medicaid in Republican states was turned down by the pols, and people are still dying for lack of medical care. I'm speaking directly to you, LTL, because you recently said that everything the GOP stands for is agreeable to you.

*I propose that it's you and your friends who are seething with anger because you can't get anything positive done, and all you can do is act as obstacles.*So if anyone is an AOW, she's on your side of the dividing line.



> I also believe that many on the Democratic side have stated or inferred their age in posts, so they are older than some of us. So put it all together and you have a group of angry old women. (Which I have stated that never in my life have I encountered women of their age with such terrible anger issues or vile language in my life and that is the absolute truth)


Big deal. Some people are older than others. That's hardly a reason to be angry. (Btw, Knit Crazy's picture shows that she's no spring chicken, either.) We oldies are still goodies, and are quite happy to be alive, which is the only way to get old. The bad language (which some use and others don't) shows how free we feel about expressing ourselves. Most of us were told to watch our language when we were children, but we're not children any more.



> So, I try to remember that knee-jerk emotionally charged language is a waste of time and energy. Not to mention that when I read such rantings I find it hilarious and feel a sense that my friends have hit a home run and really got under your skin. Just wanted you to know.


 No vindictiveness here, right? Wow! So that's your idea of a home run: to accuse people of vile things that are untrue. Glad you're not on my team. I would be embarrassed if one of my friends did that to you. When you get all proud about it, your nastiness shows.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, Poor Purl and everybody else. You know why KPG said that. It is a figment of her tortured mind, it is what she wants to believe. I am sure that if she ever met us in person she would feel the tops of our heads. By the by, I had that happen to me at my second teaching position. One of the 4th graders asked if she could feel my hair (this after I came back from an excused leave for Rosh Hashana). What the heck, why not? It was clean. After she did, her eyes opened wide and she exclaimed surprise that I did not have horns. This a 9 year old. Yes, they have to be carefully taught.


Marilyn, once again you come through with the answer.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> No vindictiveness here, right? Wow! So that's your idea of a home run: to accuse people of vile things that are untrue. Glad you're not on my team. I would be embarrassed if one of my friends did that to you. When you get all proud about it, your nastiness shows.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> From the online Merriam-Webster
> 
> Full Definition of SEMATIC
> 
> : serving as a warning of danger used of conspicuous colors of a poisonous or noxious animal


I saw that but simply took it as a typo. What an interesting word.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can't say what I am thinking.


Country Bumpkins
may I say that we take the same liberties as you. Get used to it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> may I say that we take the same liberties as you. Get used to it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Let's see now .... When something came up that prevented me from reading my computer screen for a while, the current thread was War on Women #3 but that had gone beyond the 99-page limit. Now we are on War on Women #6 and something radical has appeared to have happened. Oh my! I will have to catch up on the 260 pages that I missed. . . . unless someone would like to summarize it in a PM to me. I would really like that, as a few pages at a time seems to be my limit right now. Could somebody please??? I have kind of a lot going on this spring, but have been sort of enjoying reading this thread. 
Love to you all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, Poor Purl and everybody else. You know why KPG said that. It is a figment of her tortured mind, it is what she wants to believe. I am sure that if she ever met us in person she would feel the tops of our heads. By the by, I had that happen to me at my second teaching position. One of the 4th graders asked if she could feel my hair (this after I came back from an excused leave for Rosh Hashana). What the heck, why not? It was clean. After she did, her eyes opened wide and she exclaimed surprise that I did not have horns. This a 9 year old. Yes, they have to be carefully taught.


MarilynKnits
"tortured mind" says it well. Unfortunately there is no cure for it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Camacho said:


> Let's see now .... When something came up that prevented me from reading my computer screen for a while, the current thread was War on Women #3 but that had gone beyond the 99-page limit. Now we are on War on Women #6 and something radical has appeared to have happened. Oh my! I will have to catch up on the 260 pages that I missed. . . . unless someone would like to summarize it in a PM to me. I would really like that, as a few pages at a time seems to be my limit right now. Could somebody please??? I have kind of a lot going on this spring, but have been sort of enjoying reading this thread.
> Love to you all.


Sure! I am great at summaries.

The right wing bashed the left wing and the left wing bashed the right wing. Throw in a little bit of info on abortions and religions and you have the complete idea.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Another insane person heard from. Just keep silent? Like the good Germans who never heard the trains rolling by? Just like women who have been raped and never reported it? Just like an abused child who keeps its mouth shut because the abuser said it was all the child's fault? Geez, try flinging some other trash. This clot of garbage is too obviously nonsense.


Knitter from Nebraska said:


> If you had just ignored this, no one would have any idea what or whom she was talking about. You harmed yourself by pointing it out and making a big deal of it. I had to go back and find out what you guys were talking about. If you had remained silent, no one would have ever known. So blame yourself! You broadcasted it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is beautifully done Jane --- check out the crochet workshop starting next week. She is outstanding -- This is called trying to
> stop the crazyness. I have no idea whether you are interested but if you do you are welcome.; No politics there though.


Thanks Designer, but I have been crocheting because my girls wanted several items. I'm sure I could learn a lot of things from the workshop, but I try not become involved with too many things as I usually work on my own time.

I will post more pictures of items made lately. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah just jump in when you can. Welcome.



SQM said:


> Sure! I am great at summaries.
> 
> The right wing bashed the left wing and the left wing bashed the right wing. Throw in a little bit of info on abortions and religions and you have the complete idea.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.

'Shut up.' ' No one's going to believe you instead of me.' 'They aren't taking me away so I'm not going to rock the boat.' 'Be nice.' 'Don't argue.'

Red flags in front of the bull...and watch so you don't step in it.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Another insane person heard from. Just keep silent? Like the good Germans who never heard the trains rolling by? Just like women who have been raped and never reported it? Just like an abused child who keeps its mouth shut because the abuser said it was all the child's fault? Geez, try flinging some other trash. This clot of garbage is too obviously nonsense.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jane your crocheting is exquisite. Do you make your own designs? My great grandmother crocheted amazingly like you do - very intricate patterns. My mom never could understand how she did it since according to my mom - her grandmother could not read or write. But she must have been a great counter!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:
 

> This accusation of acting as a mob could be said of your friends, too. I had errands to run this morning and made a point of saying so because I knew what would be coming from your end. All your friends suddenly appeared this am, probably summoned by PM or email. You also accuse people of using epithets when you use "obamacultist" in almost every post. It just doesn't work to be accusatory when you say worse things while professing how good and religious you are. Who can believe you about anything?
> You're pathetic! (A line I learned from you)


At 6:15 AM? Wow here I thought I was a morning person.

No PM's sent, so that assumption was wrong.

I admitted that I made obamacultists up one morning and find it hilarious how you think it is the worst thing written on KP, now that is truly pathetic. You have no idea how funny that is to me.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WOW, I am in awe of your dollies.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PP wrote: The bad language (which some use and others don't) shows how free we feel about expressing ourselves. Most of us were told to watch our language when we were children, but we're not children any more. 


No you are not children anymore. But the idea of using vile language just because you can proves what? Nothing that I can think of, other than acting like you are still living in the 1960's rebelling against your parents and 'the establishment'.

I do understand your anger over your perceived belief of comments being anti-Semitic. Honestly, I will admit that when all of that going on I did not want to get in the middle of that fight. I may have been wrong, but the conversation was so heated and nasty by everyone, I was afraid if I said anything at all it would be misinterpreted because the emotions were so intense. But as I had stated before, anti-Semitic comment are wrong, just like someone telling me that being a Republican is a violation of my faith or some of the other anti-Catholic comments that have been slung at me. I just consider the source, comment if necessary, and if not move on with my day. Sometimes you can't fix stupid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> At 6:15 AM? Wow here I thought I was a morning person.
> 
> No PM's sent, so that assumption was wrong.
> 
> I admitted that I made obamacultists up one morning and find it hilarious how you think it is the worst thing written on KP, now that is truly pathetic. You have no idea how funny that is to me.


 :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks Designer, but I have been crocheting because my girls wanted several items. I'm sure I could learn a lot of things from the workshop, but I try not become involved with too many things as I usually work on my own time.
> 
> I will post more pictures of items made lately. Hope you enjoy.


They are beautiful -- you are very talented. I like the table cloth.

Let's let the anger go. Wouldn't it be nice if we all could?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> PP wrote: The bad language (which some use and others don't) shows how free we feel about expressing ourselves. Most of us were told to watch our language when we were children, but we're not children any more.
> 
> No you are not children anymore. But the idea of using vile language just because you can proves what? Nothing that I can think of, other than acting like you are still living in the 1960's rebelling against your parents and 'the establishment'.
> 
> I do understand your anger over your perceived belief of comments being anti-Semitic. Honestly, I will admit that when all of that going on I did not want to get in the middle of that fight. I may have been wrong, but the conversation was so heated and nasty by everyone, I was afraid if I said anything at all it would be misinterpreted because the emotions were so intense. But as I had stated before, anti-Semitic comment are wrong, just like someone telling me that being a Republican is a violation of my faith or some of the other anti-Catholic comments that have been slung at me. I just consider the source, comment if necessary, and if not move on with my day. Sometimes you can't fix stupid.


I love and appreciate your post today. Full of wisdom and kindness. And I have been trying to remember the "you cannot fix stupid' comment all week - not for purposes here, of course, but in my 'real' life. My brain thanks you Love.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> PP wrote: The bad language (which some use and others don't) shows how free we feel about expressing ourselves. Most of us were told to watch our language when we were children, but we're not children any more.
> 
> No you are not children anymore. But the idea of using vile language just because you can proves what? Nothing that I can think of, other than acting like you are still living in the 1960's rebelling against your parents and 'the establishment'.
> 
> I do understand your anger over your perceived belief of comments being anti-Semitic. Honestly, I will admit that when all of that going on I did not want to get in the middle of that fight. I may have been wrong, but the conversation was so heated and nasty by everyone, I was afraid if I said anything at all it would be misinterpreted because the emotions were so intense. But as I had stated before, anti-Semitic comment are wrong, just like someone telling me that being a Republican is a violation of my faith or some of the other anti-Catholic comments that have been slung at me. I just consider the source, comment if necessary, and if not move on with my day. Sometimes you can't fix stupid.


I'm glad that you're so satisfied with yourself - it comes through loud and clear.

What you refer to as "vile" language (and is really simply hints at impolite language) is a good way to vent various unpleasant feelings. If you've never felt the need to do that, I am in awe.

But I do thank you for what you said about anti-Semitic comments, which have never led to anything good. Nor have anti-Catholic, anti-Protestant, anti-Muslim, anti-Buddhist, etc., comments.

It's a new day today, and a new month. Let's see how civil we can be to each other.

(I bet you thought I was going to scream APRIL FOOL!)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They are beautiful -- you are very talented. I like the table cloth.
> 
> Let's let the anger go. Wouldn't it be nice if we all could?


Don't drag-up that anger dead horse anger as I did not mention it why did you? In the past, you were the one who made me angry with your remarks, but when I replied, you called me angry! Let it go! Rest, relax more & you will feel the benefits!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Jane your crocheting is exquisite. Do you make your own designs? My great grandmother crocheted amazingly like you do - very intricate patterns. My mom never could understand how she did it since according to my mom - her grandmother could not read or write. But she must have been a great counter!


They are all patterns from magazines or from the net (not these) as the shawl was a Christmas gift from a friend with book, yarn & needle. The table cloth was crocheted with thread bought at Joann's with 50% off coupons. The magazine was an old one cannot remember where or what it's name is as it is ragged these days.

I have made simple things by looking at the item, but nothing complicated.

Thanks as I keep something going at all times, sometimes too many at one time hence the WIP Avatar! My hands have osteoarthritis so to change from knitting to crocheting or quilting or counted cross stitch does help. I also do embroidery.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> This thread was started with the actual *War on Women* on abortion with the woman and the baby are the victims. Each abortion leaves one person wounded and one person dead.
> 
> Federal Court Deals Blow to Planned Parenthoods War on Women
> 
> ...


Joeysomma
once again you underline your ignorance. Obviously you know nothing about the issue except that you are againt Abortions.
Planned Parenthood and other Clinics have excellent records but that means nothing to you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Don't drag-up that anger dead horse anger as I did not mention it why did you? In the past, you were the one who made me angry with your remarks, but when I replied, you called me angry! Let it go! Rest, relax more & you will feel the benefits!


Whatever you say, Jane - it was just a thought.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Another insane person heard from. Just keep silent? Like the good Germans who never heard the trains rolling by? Just like women who have been raped and never reported it? Just like an abused child who keeps its mouth shut because the abuser said it was all the child's fault? Geez, try flinging some other trash. This clot of garbage is too obviously nonsense.


MaidInBedlam
so well stated. Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Don't drag-up that anger dead horse anger as I did not mention it why did you? In the past, you were the one who made me angry with your remarks, but when I replied, you called me angry! Let it go! Rest, relax more & you will feel the benefits!


Janeway
Say what? Why did you???????????


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/30/1288456/-Open-Letter-Meme-To-Hobby-Lobby?detail=email#
> 
> A mild response to Helly Lobby.


SQM
mine has been to not buy from them. Religious Zealots they are and when speaking with some of their employees, not nice
employers either.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hadn't noticed before, but KPG is listed as "suspended." You know, the way damemary was when she accidentally posted repeat messages.
> 
> So she'll be back in a week or two, but her message will apparently remain forever. I certainly won't.


Are you leaving KP?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Say what? Why did you???????????


None of your business!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> mine has been to not buy from them. Religious Zealots they are and when speaking with some of their employees, not nice
> employers either.


You can have your opinion, but since they are built on their religious background they are not allowed to fight for what is right to them?

Double standard don't you think.

I will buy more from them than ever as I believe as they do about this situation. They should not be forced to give the morning after pill or pay for abortions! That is killing babies!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How did you know I was thinking it? May Spring fine you soon. Enjoy the spring flowers.



Poor Purl said:


> I'm glad that you're so satisfied with yourself - it comes through loud and clear.
> 
> What you refer to as "vile" language (and is really simply hints at impolite language) is a good way to vent various unpleasant feelings. If you've never felt the need to do that, I am in awe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Are you leaving KP?


If that foul anti-Semitic post continues to remain public, I have no choice. After all, if Admin thinks it's all right, why should I stay?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> How did you know I was thinking it? May Spring fine you soon. Enjoy the spring flowers.


It's a glorious day today. Possibly one of the year's ten best.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you checked? Let us know asap.

You always have a choice. You have friends here who have your back, and always will....wherever you are. You do much good. I'd hate to see them silence you.

Those foul anti-Semitic comments say far more about the poster than they do about Jews.



Poor Purl said:


> If that foul anti-Semitic post continues to remain public, I have no choice. After all, if Admin thinks it's all right, why should I stay?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In AZ we get beautiful spring days most of the winter. The trees are full of tiny yellow blossoms that look like yellow snow drifts when the wind blows them down. The butterflies and birds are happy. Thinking of you.



Poor Purl said:


> It's a glorious day today. Possibly one of the year's ten best.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Have you checked? Let us know asap.
> 
> You always have a choice. You have friends here who have your back, and always will....wherever you are. You do much good. I'd hate to see them silence you.
> 
> Those foul anti-Semitic comments say far more about the poster than they do about Jews.


Those comments say nothing about Jews, since they're have no connection to reality.

But today I got a PM from Admin saying something like "I'll leave them up for now." What does it take for a message to be so offensive that they'll remove it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> In AZ we get beautiful spring days most of the winter. The trees are full of tiny yellow blossoms that look like yellow snow drifts when the wind blows them down. The butterflies and birds are happy. Thinking of you.


This description is so idyllic.

Until I think of yellow snow, which in a city is hardly idyllic.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Then why did Texas close clinics that did not meet surgical standards? And insist that Doctors have admitting privileges to a local hospital? How many women have had to be admitted to hospitals after a botched abortion or have died? Even one is one to many.
> 
> Who is really interested in the health of women? Kermit Gosnell?


You misunderstood the situation. The GOP worked hard to close the abortion clinics in one part of Texas. Their method was to deny doctors hospital privileges. So women resorted to doing it themselves or going to hacks. Then they had to go to the same hospitals that would not allow the ob/gyns in to get help. So that is one sad tale on the War on Women. Women will always get abortions one way or another. All the GOP is doing is stopping safe ones.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Those comments say nothing about Jews, since they're have no connection to reality.
> 
> But today I got a PM from Admin saying something like "I'll leave them up for now." What does it take for a message to be so offensive that they'll remove it?


We can find out by using some scatological and sexual images in our posts. Or using totally impolite words that are mentioned only in letters.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This description is so idyllic.
> 
> Until I think of yellow snow, which in a city is hardly idyllic.


When I was a hippy, I used to wear a patch on my jacket that said "Don't eat yellow snow" !


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Whatever you say, Jane - it was just a thought.


I don't want anymore bad words either so good afternoon!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> How can they be safe if it is a second class doctor and the operating room does not meet surgical standards?


Again you are not seeing the cause and effect. I will write it out in steps.

1. GOP arranges it so gyn/ob docs who perform abortions legally cannot work in local hospitals in some place in Texas.
2. Women give themselves abortions or go to unqualified people to have it done.
3. Woman is harmed.
4. She then must be rushed to the same hospitals that denied privileges to the real doctors who would have done the abortion safely.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm gasping. I think I'll write a note....polite.... and I'll probably be gone too. I think you bring up a relevant question: What are the rules or guidelines? What is the basis of the decision?

Does anyone else find this puzzling?



Poor Purl said:


> Those comments say nothing about Jews, since they're have no connection to reality.
> 
> But today I got a PM from Admin saying something like "I'll leave them up for now." What does it take for a message to be so offensive that they'll remove it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I knew that would require more explanation. The blossoms are a beautiful, non-urine color, and they are obviously flowers just blowing about like snow in the bright sunshine and landing in drifts everywhere. Pinkie swear.



Poor Purl said:


> This description is so idyllic.
> 
> Until I think of yellow snow, which in a city is hardly idyllic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We can also all politely ask Admin to explain the rules and rationale.



SQM said:


> We can find out by using some scatological and sexual images in our posts. Or using totally impolite words that are mentioned only in letters.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What was the reason for the reminder?



SQM said:


> When I was a hippy, I used to wear a patch on my jacket that said "Don't eat yellow snow" !


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> How can they be safe if it is a second class doctor and the operating room does not meet surgical standards?


joeysomma
how many times does one have to tell you that you are totally uninformed. All Clinics have high standards, that is not in question and never has been, religious zealots always look for ways to close Clinics with absurd new regulations. Did you ever speak to relatives who eliminated pregnancies THEIR way? Oh, I see, they would not dare to discuss that subject with you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> We can also all politely ask Admin to explain the rules and rationale.


I like your idea better. I wonder if it is already listed in their Terms of Use.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> What was the reason for the reminder?


Ha Ha. PP posted about the possible origins of yellow snow in the city. It jogged a memory. Not a serious reminder unless you are inclined to the funky!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks. I don't plan to tolerate that "I was only following orders" garbage ever.What's wrong with rocking the boat a little, anyway? I know how to swim and think most people could learn to do the same if they haven't already.


damemary said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 'Shut up.' ' No one's going to believe you instead of me.' 'They aren't taking me away so I'm not going to rock the boat.' 'Be nice.' 'Don't argue.'
> Red flags in front of the bull...and watch so you don't step in it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've skimmed it over and didn't see anything.

I sent note.



SQM said:


> I like your idea better. I wonder if it is already listed in their Terms of Use.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for your post. It shows me a side of you I can appreciate. Emotions were really running high during the argument you stayed out of. Congratulations for having such self-control during all that. It's true, sometimes you can't fix stupid. I know I have to work on that.


lovethelake said:


> PP wrote: The bad language (which some use and others don't) shows how free we feel about expressing ourselves. Most of us were told to watch our language when we were children, but we're not children any more.
> 
> No you are not children anymore. But the idea of using vile language just because you can proves what? Nothing that I can think of, other than acting like you are still living in the 1960's rebelling against your parents and 'the establishment'.
> 
> I do understand your anger over your perceived belief of comments being anti-Semitic. Honestly, I will admit that when all of that going on I did not want to get in the middle of that fight. I may have been wrong, but the conversation was so heated and nasty by everyone, I was afraid if I said anything at all it would be misinterpreted because the emotions were so intense. But as I had stated before, anti-Semitic comment are wrong, just like someone telling me that being a Republican is a violation of my faith or some of the other anti-Catholic comments that have been slung at me. I just consider the source, comment if necessary, and if not move on with my day. Sometimes you can't fix stupid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey, I'm at least as funky as you and purl. April Fools!



SQM said:


> Ha Ha. PP posted about the possible origins of yellow snow in the city. It jogged a memory. Not a serious reminder unless you are inclined to the funky!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you MIB.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks. I don't plan to tolerate that "I was only following orders" garbage ever.What's wrong with rocking the boat a little, anyway? I know how to swim and think most people could learn to do the same if they haven't already.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If that foul anti-Semitic post continues to remain public, I have no choice. After all, if Admin thinks it's all right, why should I stay?


Admin seems to think keeping that post up is OK. Admin is an incompetent fool who doesn't seem to understand hate speech when it's posted here and vigorously protested about directly to Admin. I hope Admin isn't actually anti-Semitic and I hope you'll stay on KP.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Find the abuse here. Holier than thou attitude? Shucks, have you read any of your own messages about people on welfare or Medicaid or Unemployment? They're the definition of "holier than thou."
> 
> I'm not proud of calling anyone an idiot or a moron - these words weren't even in my lexicon before I got here until I was called a mental defective for I can't even remember what, except that neither I nor you nor most of our friends are mental defectives.
> 
> ...


As far as telling people what they think - you have that scenario down pat. Your reply to CB tells it all. "You let people know what you're thinking by who your friends are and how you deal with those outside your circle" Pretty well sums it all up in one neat package.

I took Cindy's post for the intended challenge it was and responded. Her post certainly was not innocent and had no place on a DV thread, yet you just ignored it. No one is surprised.

You have aligned yourself with a group of women that are extremely abusive. Women that don't care how low they go to hurt another human being. Comments ranging from stepping on oxygen hoses and watching the person struggle for breath to watching a person have a seizure and possibly throwing a stick to her for help so she wouldn't bite her tongue. Very dark, abusive behavior from your group of friends. If you want to read it, do a search as I won't go back there. Your friends were certainly enjoying themselves and seem to thrive in that pack mentality, which shows itself often. It certainly was an eye opener to the type of people they are. Reading your posts one can definitely conclude that you fit right in with them. Enjoy your friends.

I stand by my statement that I found it odd that a DV thread would be started by an abusive person.

Ah the racist label. If there has been one word used over the last six years that has been overused and applied to anyone for any reason it is the word racist. On the bright side, by January 20, 2017 no matter who wins the election, the word racist is destined to have no meaning at all.

This is all I intend to say on this subject. It is now closed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This thread was started with the actual *War on Women* on abortion with the woman and the baby are the victims. Each abortion leaves one person wounded and one person dead.
> 
> Federal Court Deals Blow to Planned Parenthoods War on Women
> 
> ...


Thanks for that article Joey.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/31/1288635/-Best-defense-a-child-rapist-can-have-is-a-silver-spoon?detail=action

The true War


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> If that foul anti-Semitic post continues to remain public, I have no choice. After all, if Admin thinks it's all right, why should I stay?


Stay Purl -- she wins if you leave. We all know better.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is an example of my embroidery on kitchen tea towels for my DD.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Your crochet work is lovely. My mother had the talent, as do you, but I am in awe of people who can use that small hook and that thin thread and create such beauty.

Have you done an on line search for hand exercises for knitters? There are a few of them out there, and I have found them helpful. I go to a chair exercise class at a local senior center, and we do stretches and some exercises with light hand weights that help strengthen our hands and wrists and promote flexibility. I hope that sort of exercise will help you with your arthritis.



Janeway said:


> They are all patterns from magazines or from the net (not these) as the shawl was a Christmas gift from a friend with book, yarn & needle. The table cloth was crocheted with thread bought at Joann's with 50% off coupons. The magazine was an old one cannot remember where or what it's name is as it is ragged these days.
> 
> I have made simple things by looking at the item, but nothing complicated.
> 
> Thanks as I keep something going at all times, sometimes too many at one time hence the WIP Avatar! My hands have osteoarthritis so to change from knitting to crocheting or quilting or counted cross stitch does help. I also do embroidery.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful work, Janeway!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jane - your work is beautiful. I love vintage and the embroidery looks so wonderfully vintage. You are a wonderful crafts person.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My sentiments also, but I support Purl whatever she chooses to do. I have also politely asked Admin for the rules and rationale.



Designer1234 said:


> Stay Purl -- she wins if you leave. We all know better.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> My sentiments also, but I support Purl whatever she chooses to do. I have also politely asked Admin for the rules and rationale.


Thanks for taking the lead on this issue.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're all marching together on this one. Proud to know friends like this.

Ps. I'm not leaving until they kick me out.



SQM said:


> Thanks for taking the lead on this issue.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It was just announced that*over 7 million people signed up for Obamacare! That was the number they were aiming for*.

It was announced about l5 minutes ago on two different American stations -- here in Canada.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It was just announced that over 7 million people signed up for Obamacare! That was the number they were aiming for!.
> 
> It was announced about l5 minutes ago on two different American stations -- here in Canada.


Mazel Tov to Obama and the Dems!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I knew that would require more explanation. The blossoms are a beautiful, non-urine color, and they are obviously flowers just blowing about like snow in the bright sunshine and landing in drifts everywhere. Pinkie swear.


I believe you, with or without the pinkie. I was just trying to cheer myself up by making silly jokes. I'll listen to music instead.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sure! I am great at summaries.
> 
> The right wing bashed the left wing and the left wing bashed the right wing. Throw in a little bit of info on abortions and religions and you have the complete idea.


Thank you very much, SQM.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Here is an example of my embroidery on kitchen tea towels for my DD.


Janeway
VERY nice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> As far as telling people what they think - you have that scenario down pat. Your reply to CB tells it all. "You let people know what you're thinking by who your friends are and how you deal with those outside your circle" Pretty well sums it all up in one neat package.
> 
> I took Cindy's post for the intended challenge it was and responded. Her post certainly was not innocent and had no place on a DV thread, yet you just ignored it. No one is surprised.
> 
> ...


The subject doesn't close just because you want the last word. How many times have I told people what they think? Fewer times than you've said "Typical Liberal...." or "All liberals want is to ...."

As to those awful comments about stepping on oxygen hoses or watching someone have a seizure, I've never seen that. Either they were posted before I ever got here, or there are some threads I've never seen. Do you know what the names of those threads were? I'd want to see who said what before I take your word that they were abusive.

And don't be surprised when people like me start thread on domestic violence. I may seem abusive to you because you hang out with people who spread hateful lies and I respond to them, but I could say the same about you and your snarky messages.

Okay, now the discussion is closed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I posted this link in its own thread, but it's worth almost everyone's while to see it.

A 4-minute video of what we get from working with our hands and with yarn. http://www.onbeing.org/blog/world-through-hands/3931


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251360-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

